# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  ODBROJAVANJE

## Pinky

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito  (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim.  IVF)
ogla - ? stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
modesty4 – 1. stimulirani ICSI, SD (nakon 2 AIH)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
Tinkica ~~~~~~~~
Sivka - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1.stim. IVF, 6x AIH i 2x klomifen IVF, sve SD)
nana-banana 1. IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI)  :Very Happy: 
marijakr - PFC Prag, stimulirani  :Very Happy: 
ana03 1. IVF Petrova  :Very Happy: 
gogaOS IVF, IVF centar  :Very Happy: 


*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
anđeo sa neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
jo1974 ~~~~~~~~~~
diki 29.11.
 Pinky 29.11.
crvenkapica77 29.11.
alma_itd 29.11.
venddy 30.11.
Maybe baby 01.12.
Canissa 01.12.
andream 02.12.
nataša 05.12.
mimi81 06.12.
 Jesen82 06.12.
AuroraBlu 06.12.
 
Čekalice (F)ET 
mary26
morskavila
kerolajn5

Čekalice punkcije 
aneri 
anabanana
Sumskovoce 24.11.

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 
andream
kiara79
MANNY

Pikalice 
tigrical 
lucija83
linalena
ranga
FionaM

Klomifenke/Femarke
Bab
Marnie

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 
Gabi25
loks
zedra 
IvaMia2009

On-GO
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Pirica
ž od milivoj73 
kinki
Malena72
bebach
amyx


Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić  
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333,  Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, ,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA, m arta, Adikica, mare157, kiara79, luna1, Lua, matto, marta7,  MALECKA, Snekica,medena8,

*ako sam štagod falila, javite
molim novopečene trudnice da mi jave ostatak generalija da upišem na listu (koji postupak, kakav i gdje)


*

----------


## marta7

punkcija u četvrtak, drzte fige!
imamo folikul u ovom prirodnjaku. malo mu pomažemo sa gonalom, ali ono, tek tolko da nije prepušten sam sebi (nakog neuspjelog postupka sa 40 gonala i 0 folikula).

čestitke svim trudnicama, lista je prekrasna. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

tinkice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pregled, a do tada te molim malo više podataka za na listu - koji ti je to bio postupak po redu, koje vrste, gdje, što si prije radila
ista molba ide i nani banani, ani03, valeriji, marijikr i tarajan

----------


## matahari

čestitke svima sa lijepim betama! puno sreće i debelih živaca dragim čekalicama koječega! ja jučer dobila M, u pon počinju folikulometrije, planiran AIH.
*Pinky*, ubaci i mene na neku listu!!!

----------


## nana_banana

Evo Pinky mojih detalja...
1. stimulirani IVF u Petrovoj.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> ja sutra imam transfer!!  danas sam podigla nalaze urinokulture i imam bakteriju klebsiella pneumoniae!!! ne znam jesam li ljuta ili tužna... strah me piti antibiotike!  jel neka od vas možda imala kakvih sličnih problema??


ja sam dobila upalu odmah nakon transfera, sad sam 8dpt,jos uvijek  je upala prisutna  , jer je ne lijecim,
 ja sumljam na e. coli,  ali cekam nalaze urinokulture, 
znam da ti ovo nije trebalo sada  ali sta ces.....antibiotike  nek ti daju  one koje trudnice mogu  piti !  nece ti skodit ali  za trudnice, 
meni su nudili ali ja nisam uzela jer  cekam nalaze  prvo , SRETNO  !

----------


## crvenkapica77

medena   :Love: ..............kako vec u 1mj. mozes u postupak ,  brzo ce to   :Heart:

----------


## Ogla

> tinkice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pregled, a do tada te molim malo više podataka za na listu - koji ti je to bio postupak po redu, koje vrste, gdje, što si prije radila
> ista molba ide i nani banani, ani03, valeriji, marijikr i tarajan


kod mene je 1.stimulirani ICSI

----------


## tlatincica

Ogla danas sam mislila na tebe  :Love:

----------


## gogaOS

hvala svima na čestitkama,imam 34god MM 43 AIH sam radila u OS beta-0 i sad IVF stimuliran s gonalima 27amp,14 dan cik.bila punkcija(9 jajnih stanica) i nakon 5 dana transfer vraćene tri srećice....
i sad pun pogodak....

----------


## jo1974

rodice moje veteranke imam jedno pitanje pa ako imate odgovor molim,danas radila test i naravno minus-negativ betu bi trebala vaditi u srijedu a pošto je ovo ovako ispalo ja bi išla sutra dali bi to šta utjecalo na nalaz ako idem vaditi betu dan ranije,iako mislim ako ima bilo šta trebalo bi pokazati na beti ,hvala

----------


## crvenkapica77

nema veze jedan dan ranije, koji ti je dpt?  sto da se mucis do srijede, ajd ti sutra lipo ipo betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno!

----------


## Ogla

> Ogla danas sam mislila na tebe


...malo me manje ima, ali eto radi truda i akcija svih cura, red se javiti  :Wink:  --  :Kiss:

----------


## tlatincica

> U Zagrebu je nestašica Folacina :/
> Pa ako netko ima pls javite mi na pp. Hvala


 Našla u jednoj jedinoj ljekarni u Zagrebu, Gorici i Samoboru.

----------


## rozalija

> odlična beta!!!
> samo ja bi na tvom mjestu ipak otišla u bolnicu i strogo mirovala.
> jer najvjerojatnije imaš ugrušak, a opasno je ako ti on povuće plod sa sobom.
> moja je seka od početka krvarila..i svako malo bila u bolnici..strogo mirovanje..i tako prva 3 mjeseca.
> i evo je sad u 25 tjednu..trudnoća odlična, ne mora uopće mirovati..
> dok je krvarila pila je više normablea dnevno, sada i dalje pije 1 na dan..
> 
> posavjetuj se još s nekim liječnikom
> 
> sretnooo!!!



U potpunosti potpisujem.
Draga moja posavjetuj se ti sa nekim dr. Ja sam tako na početku trudnoće imala hematom, strogo  ležala, čak i u bolnici bila 20 dana. Koristila utrogestan (3*2), i apaurin (3*2 mg) i strogo ležanja do kraja 4 mjeseca trudnoće. Nakon toga hematom se povukao i onda sam mogla sve normala do kraja trudnoće. Uglavnom naša mrvica je bila borac i nije se dala. Ipak se ti malo pripazi, hematomi se većinom apsorbiraju ali ipak treba malo mirovati.
Želim ti puno sreće.

----------


## rozalija

> *GogaOS* velike čestitke tebi i dragom dr. Lučingeru
> 
> *ana03* čestitam
> 
> *medena8* žao mi je ali idemo dalje
> 
> *tinkica* i ja bih na tvom mjestu poslušala što mi cure kažu


X

----------


## marijakr

Pfc Prag 1. stim icsi cetrotid + gonal f beta 17 dnt 839

----------


## ana 03

mary26,marta7 i crvenkapice ženice naše sretno vam bilo...  meni je 1Xstimulirani  ICSI (duži protokol) u Petrovoj kod dr.Šprem. U otpusnom pismu je pisalo 3 blastociste 3 dan(koliko to god bilo pitanje za nekog kako i zbunjujuce)meni je tako i receno od strane dr.i biologa. sta je uvijet tome bilo Bog samo zna (mozda se na partiju u labosu malo vise popilo)

----------


## Lua

Tlatinčica i ostale cure,

Folacin je opet u ljekarnama-potražite sutra ili prekosutra.

Evo i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ i naravno čestitke novim trudnicama  :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

Ajme koliko trudnica, predivno!! Čestitam  :Heart: !!

----------


## Pinky

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ovo će nam biti rekordni mjesec, 16 trudnica i još 7 čekalica bete do prosinca  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Pinky~~~~~~~da sebe upišeš na listu trudnica (i ostalih 6 čekalica :Smile: )

----------


## gogaOS

> čestitam, bravo GogaoS...................... daj nam malo više reci o vašoj dijagnozi, godine, koji vam je ovo postupak, kakva je bila stimulacija, kakva reakcija (koji broj j.s.) koliko su ti vratili, koji dan, etc..................................  i bravo još jednom!


 :Klap: nema dijagnoze,sve je ok,ja 34god mm 43 AIH sam imala u 2mj beta 0 i sad poćela posupak u 10mj kod dr.L 14 dan ciklusa punkcija 9 jajnih stanica nakon 5 dana transfer vraćene 3 srečice....
stimulacija gonalom 27amp.

----------


## crvenkapica77

pinky prva iz  CITA  u 11mj,  :Wink:   ......jos nijedne  od tamo

----------


## Pinky

> pinky prva iz  CITA  u 11mj,   ......jos nijedne  od tamo


vidiš, nisam to ni primjetila. ma neka se ti i ja u foto finišu borimo koja će biti 1. a koja 2. citašica na listi

----------


## MANNY

TINKICA i ANA03 iskrene čestitke za betu!!!!!!!
Pinky hvala što si me uvrstila na listu!
Nadam se da ću i ja u 12mj. prvi puta vaditi betu i da će biti velika velika. Svim čekalicama bete želim brzo preseljenje na novu listu TRUDNICA.

----------


## morskavila

Danas bio transfer 2 petodnevne blastice. :Very Happy:   Sada sam čekalica bete 6.12.

Sretno svim trudilicama, pikalicama, čekalicama...

----------


## kerolajn5

tinkica ,,,ana,,  goga ,, Čestitam vam na preljepim betama  :Smile:   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## bebach

> TINKICA i ANA03 iskrene čestitke za betu!!!!!!!
> Pinky hvala što si me uvrstila na listu!
> Nadam se da ću i ja u 12mj. prvi puta vaditi betu i da će biti velika velika. Svim čekalicama bete želim brzo preseljenje na novu listu TRUDNICA.


*X*

----------


## kety28

U subotu bio transfer treći dan - jedan 6-stan. i jedan 5-stan. zam.       beta 6.11        
 Sretno svima ...

----------


## MANNY

BEBACH kad budete idući put išle na istarsku kavicu javite se da vam se pridružim

----------


## MANNY

Goga čestitam na beti!!!!!!
Bebach kad planiraš ići u RI kod kojeg dr. možeš mi napisati nešto više ča te čeka... Hvala

----------


## klara

> Hvala vam, cure! 
> Doći će, naravno da hoće, nekom prije, nekom poslije... Ja sam se odavno pomirila s tim da spadam među one koji se za većinu stvari u životu moraju potruditi malo više... i ne bunim se, kad dođu, neprocjenjive su!!!


Svatko se za nešto u životu mora potruditi, nismo mi posebne po tome. 
A to za što se puno potrudiš je zaista neprocijenjivo. Lijepa misao medena8.

----------


## lastavica1979

Ajme koliko trudnica bas sam sretna i svima od srca zelim srecu i skolsku trudnocu,a cekalicama da to isto docekaju

----------


## ana 03

morskavilo bravo za bebace!

----------


## alma_itd

> Veliki pozzz,svaki dan ćitam ove forume i po prvi put pišem,bila sam u postupku kod dr.L danas vadila betu i ona je prekrasna 828,2
> Želim svima uspjeh kao i moj.....


 Od srca cestitam...bravo,bravo :Smile:

----------


## venddy

gogaOS čestitke na beti i sve najbolje želim

----------


## ines31

Svima novim trudnicama čestitke, čekalicama koječega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete!!!
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## sretna35

kuham finu mirišljivu kavicu  :Coffee:  i pozdravljam sve naše forumašice ma gdje bile :Bye:

----------


## sandra100

ana o3 i gogaOS čestitam na betama....

marta7 sretno i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

Evo mene s SD, 8dc nakon 15 gonala, folikuli MALENI i lijevo i desno, endometrij 8mm, kontrola u petak, nastavak po 2 gonala i 1 dec . Nadam se da je to dobro, ali nekako sam očekivali već kojeg folikulćeka

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Ana03 i gogaOS* - čestitke od srca!
*Sretna* kavica njuši finooooooooooooo....
*linalena* don't worry, narasti će tvoji folikulići....strpljen spašen...i ja sam htjela da sve bude brzo, pa sada, na 14dc, dan prije punkcije mislim da je sve prošlo pre brzo  :Laughing: I da, dobro je!!

----------


## linalena

joj Šumskovećence hvala na utjesi, ma glava me rastura i osjećam se zbog toga grozno
A tebi sutra punkcija, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, k0oliko folukulčeka ti imaš???

----------


## Tinkica

> tinkice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pregled, a do tada te molim malo više podataka za na listu - koji ti je to bio postupak po redu, koje vrste, gdje, što si prije radila
> ista molba ide i nani banani, ani03, valeriji, marijikr i tarajan


1.stimulirani icsi  Ljubljana/Postojna,prije toga se na VV pripremali kod dr L. za jesen,no kako je nastala sva ona zbrka oko njegovog odlaska mi zbrisali u Slo.

Drage moje hvala vam na savjetima,mirujem da se trosjed već udubio  :Smile: 
Za velike bete bravo!
medena za 1. mj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za punkcije,transfere i sve ostalo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jesen82

goga čestitke!!!!!!!

sretna.. hvala ti za jučer :Smile:  mogu ti reći da je pomoglo i da sam danas puno bolje :Heart:  ljubim te!

----------


## bebach

*MANNY* ja sam kod dr. Vlastelića, čekam M pa sa 2 dc krećem s Menopurima. I naravno da ćemo te obavijestiti kad bude iduća kavica! Bez brige!  :Kiss: 

*Šumskica* još malo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju punkciju! Eko, od toliko straha, na kraju ćeš spati i nećeš ni osjetiti niš...ma ke lipo!  :Kiss:  

*sretna35* mmmm...kavica je odlična  :Grin:  veliki pozzzzz i tebi!
*
linalena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikuliće!!!
*kety28* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za mrvice!!!
*GogaOS* čestitke na beti!!! :Klap: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve *čekalice koječega* završe na trudničkoj listici!!!  :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*linalena* poznata mi je ta podmukla glavobolja od Menpura.... ja neznam točno koliko folikulića ima, znam da ih imam jako jako puno....tako mi je dok. rekao....
*bebach* :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

Što uzimati protiv bolova za vrijeme stimulacije'?? Rekli mi paracetamol, ja uzimam Lupocet al ne znam koliko je dopuštena količina???

----------


## BHany

obzirom da nam je pinky, vidim, preuzela slaganje liste, s novom listom odvojila sam i novo odbrojavanje

pinky, ako trebaš nešto sitno naknadno ubaciti na listu, da ne kopiraš npr. na istoj stranici cijelu listu ponovo, slobodno pošalji pp...

*svim trudnicama čestitke

ostalima...u raznim fazama postupka, kao i onima koji još čekaju... rudarski SRETNO...do nove liste i dalje..*. :Heart: **

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Drage cure ja sam jučer krenula s decapep. i sad me zanima jel smijem uzimati nekakve vitamine tijekom bockanja...kakva su vaša iskustva!?!?

----------


## thaia28

prekrasno je vidjeti ovoliko trudnica - svima od srca čestitam i želim vam uredne i dosadno školske trudnoće  :Heart: 

*pinky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam budeš sljedeća na listi trudnica  :Heart: 

sretno svima u postupcima

----------


## zedra

Novim trudnicama cestitke, ma milina gledati odbrojavanje...
ja se prijavljujem u pikalice, od jucer na gonalima...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Drage cure ja sam jučer krenula s decapep. i sad me zanima jel smijem uzimati nekakve vitamine tijekom bockanja...kakva su vaša iskustva!?!?


Da naravno, ja uzimam vitamin C, neki piju folnu, neki više vitamina ovisi

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Znači mogu one vitamine od Natural Wealtha koji sadrže i folnu.

*Hvala Mali Mimi*

----------


## anđeo sa neba

ja dobila M...  :Crying or Very sad: . Ništa ni ovaj put...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> ja dobila M... . Ništa ni ovaj put...


Anđeo s neba žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## ana 03

Iva Mia ja ti od ljeta uzimam folnu kiselinu i prenatal a pikanje sam počela u 10 mj. od 21.d.c. s Decap. pa nadalje s Menopurima... plus neki med i cajeve cijelo ljeto  :Smile:  izgleda da mi se isplatila zrtva nosanja termosice na plazu po onoj zegi i pijuckenje vrelog cajica :-d

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Ana 03....*koje čajeve da si kupim???

----------


## kiara79

anđeo sa neba žao mi je... :Love: 
crvenkapice,pinky i sve ostale čekalice,pikalice što god da radite ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

meni danas 12 dc na folikulometriji 3 folikula oko 11 mm,a jučer bio 1 od 13 mm :Rolling Eyes: 

ajme pa kako oni to rastu..baš sam :Sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Andjeo s neba* draga jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Sad:  i šaljem ti ogroman zagrljaj  :Love:  i pusu...isplači se do mile volje...i vjeruj da tvoja bebica stiže uskoro...možda ne ovaj put, ali stiže jako jako brzo!!!!

Curke 11. mjesec je fantastičan...milina za oči..... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se tako nastavi!!!

*Loks* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za početak bockanja!!!

----------


## loks

*pinky* prijavljujem da sam od jučer prava bockalica, počela sa gonalima!
*sumskice* hvala na lipim željama...javljam novosti...
*bebach* jedva čekam tvoj početak!
trudnicama neopisivo puno sreće želim!
svim ostalim čekalicama, bockalicama, tužnicama velika ogromna  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

kiara, vjerojatno se radi o folikulima na oba jajnika, meni je pred kraj sad u prirodnjaku rastao na lijevom a započeli smo mjerenje većeg folikula na desnom. Ne brini, glavno da ih ima i da nemaš cisti.
anđeo, žao mi je, ali ~~~~~~~~~~ za nastavak borbe.
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## FionaM

Evo da i ja javim novosti....danas bila punkcija (bez anestezije, nek' se zna!) i imamo 6 js. Bolilo je ko vrag, ali bila sam hrabra :Smile:  
Sad nova neizvjesnost i nada da će se oploditi, a to ću saznati sutra.

----------


## bugaboo

Fiona za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

pred kraj dana ću srediti listu.
ne želim biti negativna, ali ako i 8. put moja beta bude negativna, stvarno neću moći sređivati listu, ali o tom....

----------


## lucija83

evo i mene sa ne baš dobrim vjestima... uglavnom prekidamo stimulaciju jer nema odgovora na nju, doktor me salje vaditi hormone FSH, LH, PRL, E2, TESTOSTERON I HORMON šTITNJAČE...
Svima hvala na lijepim željama.
Sretno curke!!!

----------


## ana 03

...FionaM za ludi party :Very Happy:  Iva Mia  haha moji cajevi-kad ih se sjetim- tko zna jel to sta pomoglo.ma to su ti od jednog travara :-X al to sam ja pila u nadi da ce nam se prirodno zalomit

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Lucija83* draga jako jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  nadam se da će pretrage biti sve OK i da je to samo do toga da ti menopur ne paše!!!! Veliki  :Kiss:  ti šaljem!!!!

*Pinky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu i nastavak vođenja ove krasne liste, a još jače ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam ti nadopuniš ovaj veliki Novembarski popis!!!!

----------


## andream

lucija, pa kako te nije odmah slao na vađenje hormona prije postupka? žao mi je za tako loš ishod, ali sad bar znate što i kako dalje.

----------


## kiara79

andream,imam 3 folikula na lijevom jajniku,do desnog nažalost ne može doći jer se negdje okrenuo,pa u stimuliranom nije bilo ni punkcije 6 folikula...sada desni ni ne gleda...

ajme lucija baš mi je žao,znam kako je to teško kad se nadaš i iščekuješ postupak,pa ništa...

----------


## tiki_a

anđeo žao mi je  :Sad: 
lucija jao  :Sad: 
kiara, vjerojatno je rano da jedan postane vodeći, kod mene su obično 2 u prirodnom~~~~~~za dalje

----------


## tiki_a

Pinky~~~~~~~da sretno nastaviš raditi listu (+)

----------


## kiara79

tiki_a,ma da,rano je..ali kad čitam da cure imaju punkciju 11.ili12.dc pozli mi koliko ja kaskam..

----------


## aneri

Evo moja punkcija danas završila, cijelu sam je zzzzzz.... i sad sam još sva kao pijana.
Uglavnom, prošlo je super, iznad svih očekivanja, ispunktirano 14js, a transfer je u nedjelju.

Svim čekalicama šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Luciija i anđeo s neba, žao mi je, jako, jako :Love: , držite se žene.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Grozno mi je kad sam na kraju liste  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi25

Ja ću se pridružiti loks i zedri (mi ćemo do kraja skupa  :Love: ) i prijaviti se u pikalice, od jučer na gonalima

Svim tužnicama  :Love: 
Svim čekalicama bete i ostalima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pinky da nam i dalje uređuješ listu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mala teta

Pinky nedaj se.....držimo fige...

----------


## linalena

Svima puno ~~~~~ pusica i zagljaja

Mene glava stvarno jako boli, grozno joj, kako ću sutra raditi, objašnjavati matematiku klincima. Popila sam već drugi Lupocet i namazala se Ketonal gelom po vratu i ajd malo se smirilo. Ne znam da li u stimulaciji smijemo koji jači lijek protiv bolova????

----------


## aneri

linealna, ja sam isto imala glavobolje i pila sam aspirin. Nekad je pomogao, nekad ne.

----------


## Pinky

sutra ujutro stiže lista, imam neke goste

----------


## MANNY

Pinky i sve ostale cure moramo biti hrabre i jake jer mi to možemo i zato ne odustajemo. Nakon kiše uvijek dođe sunce. Tako da kad ugledamo naše sunce nakon svih padova naše sunce sjati će jače. Svima šaljem puno pozitivnih~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## milivoj73

u tom slučaju Pinky, ubaci *ž od milivoj73* u pikalice  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

Sretno, milivoje i ž od milivoj!!!

----------


## molu

Gabi25 - jeee krenulo je - sretno
Sretno milivoj i ž od milivoja
sretno svim čekalicama bete
čestitke svim trudnicama
ako sam nekog zaboravila  - sretno svima

----------


## Lua

> u tom slučaju Pinky, ubaci *ž od milivoj73* u pikalice


Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## MALECKA

> Gabi25 - jeee krenulo je - sretno
> Sretno milivoj i ž od milivoja
> sretno svim čekalicama bete
> čestitke svim trudnicama
> ako sam nekog zaboravila - sretno svima


Potpisujem  :Wink: 

Svima kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  i jedna finaaa  :Coffee:

----------


## bebach

> *Lucija83* draga jako jako mi je žao    nadam se da će pretrage biti sve OK i da je to samo do toga da ti menopur ne paše!!!! Veliki  ti šaljem!!!!
> 
> *Pinky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu i nastavak vođenja ove krasne liste, a još jače ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam ti nadopuniš ovaj veliki Novembarski popis!!!!


*X*

*anđeo sa neba*  :Love: 
*ž od milivoj73 & milivoj73; Gabi25* sretnooo!!!
*aneri* bravooo za punkciju! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ludi tulum u labu, za nedjelju i transfer!!!
oprostite ako sam nekoga izostavila, šaljem *svima* puno zagrljaja, vibrica i poljubaca!!!

----------


## suzzie2

Pinky ubacujem se na Odbrojavanje.

FET najvjerovatnije u ponedjeljak  :Very Happy: .

Svim tužnicama veliki zagrljaj  :Love: , sretnicama veliki  :Klap:  i  :Very Happy: , a čekalicama želim da im vrijeme što brže prođe.

----------


## Pinky

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito  (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim.  IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
modesty4 – 1. stimulirani ICSI, SD (nakon 2 AIH)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
Tinkica - 1. stimulirani ICSI LJubljana ~~~~~~~~
Sivka - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1.stim. IVF, 6x AIH i 2x klomifen IVF, sve SD)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)


*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

jo1974 ~~~~~~~~~~
diki 29.11. ~~~~~~~~~
 Pinky 29.11. ~~~~~~~~~
crvenkapica77 29.11. ~~~~~~~~
alma_itd 29.11. ~~~~~~~
venddy 30.11. ~~~~~~~~
Maybe baby 01.12. ~~~~~~~~
Canissa 01.12. ~~~~~~~~~
andream 02.12. ~~~~~~~~
nataša 05.12. ~~~~~~~~
mimi81 06.12. ~~~~~~~~
 Jesen82 06.12. ~~~~~~~~
AuroraBlu 06.12. ~~~~~~~
morskavila 06.12. ~~~~~~~~~
kety28 06.12. ~~~~~~~~~
 
Čekalice (F)ET 
mary26
kerolajn5
FionaM
aneri 28.11.
anabanana
suzzie2 29.11.

Čekalice punkcije 
Sumskovoce 24.11.
marta7 25.11.

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 
andream
kiara79
MANNY
matahari

Pikalice 
tigrical 
linalena
ranga
zedra
loks
kinki
ž od milivoj73 

Klomifenke/Femarke
Bab
Marnie

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 
Gabi25
IvaMia2009

On-GO
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Pirica
Malena72
bebach
amyx


Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić  
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333,  Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, ,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA, m arta, Adikica, mare157, kiara79, luna1, Lua, matto, marta7,  MALECKA, Snekica,medena8,anđeo sa neba,lucija83

*ako sam štagod falila, javite
molim novopečene trudnice da mi jave ostatak generalija da upišem na listu (koji postupak, kakav i gdje)


*

----------


## Marinči

Evo da i ja javim svoj status: u petak je punkcija, koliko sam shvatila imam 8 folikula...nadam se da će sve dobro proći i da ću i ja uskoro biti čekalica bete.

Baš je lijepo vidjeti ovako velik broj trudnica u 11. mj. - čestitke svima :Heart:

----------


## Lua

Marinči ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

Pinky mene u pikalice molim  :Laughing: 
Predugo sam bila na čekanju pa mi sad ovi statusi puno znače :Embarassed:

----------


## kata.klik

*107* trudnica a još ima mjesec i par dana do kraja godine...pa ovo je super.....

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky mene u pikalice molim 
> Predugo sam bila na čekanju pa mi sad ovi statusi puno znače


ma znam da puno znače, znaš da sam se mislila di da te stavim  :Laughing:  znala sam da si na igli, ali nisam znala na kojoj
a eto, ideš sutra, da sad ne stavljam sto lista za redom

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~ svima!!

----------


## kata.klik

još malo pa budete prestigle rekordnu 2008 sa 122 trudnice 

S R E T N O !!!!!!1

----------


## kiara79

ne mogu više ovako :Sad: ...folikulometrija 3.dan za redom i sva 3 stoje ko zacementirana od ponedjeljka iste veličine...veli dr.B."MA BAR DA SE 1 IZDVOJIO"...ali ne,stvarno više ne znam kaj da radim..možda je najbolje odustati... :Crying or Very sad: kad ni ovaj put nema ništa...

taman kad me novi postupak malo digao,opet sam tresnula...ajme hoću svoje folikule i svoja jajca... :Sad:

----------


## zedra

Kiara, draga, nemoj se bedirati. Pa tek ti je drugi mjesec nakon stimulacije, većina žena nema ovulacije i mjesecima poslije. Ja sam nakon stimulacije, s mjesecom pauze, znaci  nakon druge menge, uzimala Klomifen i imala folikul koji na kraju nije htio puknuti iako je bio LH pik. treba vremena za oporavak nakon tih silnih hormona...

----------


## Kadauna

> ne mogu više ovako...folikulometrija 3.dan za redom i sva 3 stoje ko zacementirana od ponedjeljka iste veličine...veli dr.B."MA BAR DA SE 1 IZDVOJIO"...ali ne,stvarno više ne znam kaj da radim..možda je najbolje odustati...kad ni ovaj put nema ništa...
> 
> taman kad me novi postupak malo digao,opet sam tresnula...ajme hoću svoje folikule i svoja jajca...



očito kod tebe treba naći pravu stimulaciju i to se čini da neće biti po standardnom protokolu, već bi te dr. B. pogodio................ 

Teško je ovako reći, kakva ti je inače hormonalna slika?

Nemoj Kiara očajavati, nemoj se bedirati, ovo je tebi kao 4. postupak, ali kad se sjetim da je uspjeh AIH-a po postupku ispod 10% to iskreno i ne računam u neki ozbiljniji postupak, imaš iza sebe jedan stimulirani - neuspjeli jer nisi ni došla do transfera i ovaj sad u kojem si....................... 

Koliko si primala gonala/menopura prošli put?

----------


## kiara79

kadauna..hormoni ko bomboni...
prošli mjesec bilo 30 gonala,9 folikula lijevo-brz j.s i 6 folikula desno ne ispunktiranih...
očito sam prekompliciran slučaj,al stvarno sam očajna...

----------


## coolerica

cure svima ~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh u ovom rekordnom mjesecu i nadam se da će ga prosinac i prestići..
p.s. Kadauna pita mm zašto ova ima našu bebu na slici.. onda je skužio da se samo slično mršte..  :Smile:

----------


## simona

> kadauna..hormoni ko bomboni...
> prošli mjesec bilo 30 gonala,9 folikula lijevo-brz j.s i 6 folikula desno ne ispunktiranih...
> očito sam prekompliciran slučaj,al stvarno sam očajna...



kiara ne žalosti se i ne odustaj nije kraj dok doktor ne kaže da je kraj, moja punkcija je bila 15dc imala sam cistu i folikuli nisu rasli i onda su odjednom krenuli a rezultat znaš  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

> ne mogu više ovako...folikulometrija 3.dan za redom i sva 3 stoje ko zacementirana od ponedjeljka iste veličine...veli dr.B."MA BAR DA SE 1 IZDVOJIO"...ali ne,stvarno više ne znam kaj da radim..možda je najbolje odustati...kad ni ovaj put nema ništa...
> 
> taman kad me novi postupak malo digao,opet sam tresnula...ajme hoću svoje folikule i svoja jajca...


kiara, na mom 1. icsiju, punkcija je bila negdje 16. dan. gmiljili niti milimetar dnevno. tada sam bila na dugom protokolu - ćorak totalni. slijedeća 2 icsija isti vrag - spori, nikakvi
na 4. icsiju folikuli su mi od uzv-a u subotu ujutro do uzv-a u ponedjeljak ujutro narasli 7 mm
a sada, u 5., ponukana iskustvom sa 4. užicala sam dr da napravimo uzv dan za danom. u petak u 13.30 bili su 10-11 mm, a u subotu u 9 ujutro 14.-15. mm.

svaki ivf je drugačiji, ne reagramo isto. ja ne mogu vjerovati da sam sada dobila 7js, a nikad nisam imala više od 1-2.
nema odustajanja, svaki novi postupak nam može donijeti i veliko razočarenje, ali bome i veliko oduševljenje i sreću.   :Love:  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

punkciju u stimulaciji sam imala 16 d.c....
danas mi je 13 dc..

jednostavno ne znam kako i zašto se to dešava,na gonalima ima folikula,ali nema js, u prirodnjaku i na klomifenu nema folikula...ovo je katastrofa..i gore od negativna bete... :Sad: 
žao mi je kaj vas gnjavim ali jednostavno se moram ispucati...

simona,pinky :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

kiara  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 

ne mogu ni zamisliti, fala bogu, kako se osjećaš. iako su me proglasili low responderom moja je sreća što ipak u ta 2-3 folikulića koja uspijem proizvesti bude js. i uvijek kvalitetne. užasno me rastuži kad čujem za loše reakcije poput tvojih. 
drž se, možda se štagod i pomakne  :Heart:  ja vibram iz dna duše!

----------


## tiki_a

kiara, a možda je kod tebe slučaj kao i kod dosta cura kojima treba nekoliko ciklusa da se oporave od stimuliranog. Ja sam dva puta krenula u prirodnjak poslije stimuliranog, ali nije išlo. A kakav ti je endo? Bio je 8 mm koliko se sjećam? Punkcija 16-ti d.c. to je malo kasnije pa možda ipak bude sada nešto....Vidjet ćeš, ali sigurno je naporno tako hodočastiti svaki dan, uh. ~~~~~~šaljem

----------


## Snekica

*Kiara*, žao mi je da ti se to događa, i vibram do daske da se folikulići probude i da bude sve u najboljem redu!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Cure* moje drage, ja vas čitam, doduše rijeđe, tiho vibram za sve, želim svima najljepši mogući ishod, a najveći razlog mog posta je taj da *IZLJUBIM I* *IZGRLIM*  sve ove novembarske *TRUDNICE*!!! Kako je lijepo vidjeti ovakav pomak, ovoliki broj, a najviše jer ih ima jako puno i iz naših *HR* klinika! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
p.s. svim trudnicama, i onima koje su na dobrom putu da to postanu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara  , sto reci, :Love:  :Love: .....mogu mislit kako ti je, izludi te  
kad je opet uzv?

----------


## lucija83

Klara79 draga ista stvar kod mene se desila jucer dva folikula ni sim ni tam, odustali od postupka jer nisam odgovarala na stimulaciju, tako to valjda mora biti drugi put ce biti bolje nadam se nemoj biti tužna glavu gore i hrabro naprijed!!! 
Gabi draga sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

*kiara79 i lucija83* jako mi je žao

----------


## kiara79

cure moje zakon ste!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ma kaj bi ja bez vas.. :Heart: 

tiki_a endić je 10 mm..ciklusi mi doduše i jesu duži 33-35 dana,pa i jasno da sve malko kasni,ali baš da folikulići 3 dana stoje,baš i nije nešto obećavajuće.. :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

> kiara , sto reci,.....mogu mislit kako ti je, izludi te 
> kad je opet uzv?


u petak..

----------


## matahari

*Snekice*, ovaj tvoj post zaslužuje jednu veliku pusu, pa stoga-pusa!
*Kiara*, stvarno mi je žao. ja se sjećam svog prvog pokušaja AIH-a u prirodnom ciklusu, sličan scenarij. ja euforična, a folikuli lijeni, puno sitnih, ni jedan vodeći. u slijedeća 2 stimulirana dobila sam po 3, 4 folikula...sad sam opet u prirodnom ciklusu, nadam se da su se folikuli opametili!
još jednom čestitke svim trudnicama, lista je prekrasna!




> *Kiara*, žao mi je da ti se to događa, i vibram do daske da se folikulići probude i da bude sve u najboljem redu!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Cure* moje drage, ja vas čitam, doduše rijeđe, tiho vibram za sve, želim svima najljepši mogući ishod, a najveći razlog mog posta je taj da *IZLJUBIM I* *IZGRLIM*  sve ove novembarske *TRUDNICE*!!! Kako je lijepo vidjeti ovakav pomak, ovoliki broj, a najviše jer ih ima jako puno i iz naših *HR* klinika!
> p.s. svim trudnicama, i onima koje su na dobrom putu da to postanu

----------


## Mali Mimi

Lucija žao mi je da se moralo odustati od postupka.

----------


## Joss

Ovako veselo odbrojavanje nisam dugo dugo vidjela pa trudnice drage čestitam!!!  :Very Happy: 
Svima za sve što vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Pinky*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ na redu si!!!

*Kiara 79*...draga moja kao da čitam svoje postove od prije dvije godine, postupak iza stimulacije folikul 10 mm ,pa sutra isto, prekosutra isto..odustali od postupka..pa onda ne znam broj postupaka kad je folikul zbrisao..pa nema js...Više uopće nisam imala pojma zašto se svako drugo jutro penjem na SD..Sada dok ovo tipkam i osluškujem baby phone da čujem kako se curetak budi svi ti i uzaludni pokušaji imaju smisla.
Doći će i taj dobitni postupak, samo uporno dalje..
Za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

> *Kiara 79*...draga moja kao da čitam svoje postove od prije dvije godine, postupak iza stimulacije folikul 10 mm ,pa sutra isto, prekosutra isto..odustali od postupka..pa onda ne znam broj postupaka kad je folikul zbrisao..pa nema js...Više uopće nisam imala pojma zašto se svako drugo jutro penjem na SD..Sada dok ovo tipkam i osluškujem baby phone da čujem kako se curetak budi svi ti i uzaludni pokušaji imaju smisla.
> Doći će i taj dobitni postupak, samo uporno dalje..
> Za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X, tako je zapravo i nema uzaludnih pokušaja

Pitanjce: kako stoji stvar s plodom sluzi za vrijeme stimulacije???

----------


## dani82

*Lucija*  :Love:  ... nadam se da će slijedeći put biti više sreće.
*Kiara* da se folikulići probude i da sve na kraju bude dobro~~~~~~~~
Svim sretnicama čestitam na uspjehu  :Very Happy:  ... a tužnicama šaljem jedan virtualni  :Love:  i želje da slijedeći put bude više sreće!
Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

jutro curke, svima velka pusa , zagrljaj i pregršt vibrica 

A ja nam svima želim da nam ovo godišnje doba donese pregršt veselja kako bi sljedeće dočekali s još jednim poklonom pod borom (OK dobro ne jednim al tak se kaže). Usput moje ime je Katarina, pa ko ona baba rat, tak ja zavještavam snijeg. Al da ne smeta na putu do bolnica već da samo uveseljava pogled kroz prozor

----------


## sbonetic

Evo da javim obavili ultrazvuk sada samo 8+3 kucaju na dva  :Heart:  :Heart: !!!! Mogu reći da mi je bilo gore čekat ovaj ultrazvuk nego onih 12 dana do bete, toliko straha je bilo u meni sve je kako treba biti, a ja bez simptoma trudnoće šta me najviše zabrinjavalo ali ispalo je sve ok! 

Pusa svima koji su mi bila podrška, oni koji nisu uspjeli vjerujte u sebe i uspjet ćete!!!  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

sbonetic :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za  :Heart:  :Heart: , prekrasno!

----------


## ksena28

*sbonetic* bravo za dva srčeka!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

sbonetic, draga, sve je baš onako kako treba biti...kako ste i zaslužili :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

> sbonetic, draga, sve je baš onako kako treba biti...kako ste i zaslužili


baš tako kako je ivica napisala...zasluženo..sretno do kraja... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

svim Kararinama,Katicama,Katama sretan imendan,i da što prije imate svoje smotuljke.. :Smile: 
svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

Sbonetic čestitam na 2 živahna i hrabra   :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

Kararina=Katarina :Embarassed:

----------


## GIZMOS

:Heart: Sbonetic, kako *prekrasno*! Jako me razveselila ova tvoja vjest i neka ti je sa srečom! :Heart: 

Kiara79 i Lucija  :Heart:  
Svim ostalim čekalicama puno puno sreće i neka nam ovaj studeni ostane zauvijek u sječanju po dugoj listi MPO trudnica...

----------


## ana 03

evo i ja se pridružujem čestitkama!!! Katama,Katarinama,Katicama sretan vam imendan...Sveta Kata snijeg na vrata ( unazad par godina je tako i bilo) sijecam se prosle godine je cini mi se bilo- al zato je oko Bozica bilo full toplo i bez snijega

----------


## ana 03

i ja bi voljela bit mama blizancima  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

*Kiara*, draga moja, želim ti jedan jaaaaakoooo sretan ročkas...glavu gore, ne biti jako tužna...sve će se jednom posložiti na našu stranu... samo treba biti dovoljno hrabar i strpljiv. :Kiss: 

A svim Imendanušama danas želim isto tako sretan imendan !!!

i jednu posebnu  :Kiss:  za našu Sbonetic i njena dva mala srčeka !!!

----------


## Tinkica

lucija83 žao mi je,kiara79 da sutra bude ipak bolje ~~~~~~~~~~
Katarinama sretan imendan,
sbonetic bravo za 2 srčeka!
i naravno svima kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

bravo sbonetić!!!!!!!!

e sad ja moram malo kukat i paničarit.
jučer oko 17 sam procurila. na gaćicama je bio smeđkasti trag, negdi 6-7 kapi razbacano. već me od prekjučer stomak boli kao za menzis. nakon og smeđeg brljavljenja, ni kapi više. nisam još dobila.
jučer mi je bio 10dpt blastica, 27dc.
šta vi misite, ima li još nade za moje blastice? šta da radim?

----------


## Lua

> lucija83 žao mi je,kiara79 da sutra bude ipak bolje ~~~~~~~~~~
> Katarinama sretan imendan,
> sbonetic bravo za 2 srčeka!
> i naravno svima kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*X*

----------


## zedra

Pinky, draga, ja sam uvjerena da je to T. Odi lijepo sutra i vadi betu, pa 12 DPT blastica je i više nego pouzdano...
~~~~~~iz petnih žila za tebe! Zaslužila si!

----------


## mare41

Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju betu (vrijeme je) :Heart:

----------


## Tinkica

> bravo sbonetić!!!!!!!!
> 
> e sad ja moram malo kukat i paničarit.
> jučer oko 17 sam procurila. na gaćicama je bio smeđkasti trag, negdi 6-7 kapi razbacano. već me od prekjučer stomak boli kao za menzis. nakon og smeđeg brljavljenja, ni kapi više. nisam još dobila.
> jučer mi je bio 10dpt blastica, 27dc.
> šta vi misite, ima li još nade za moje blastice? šta da radim?


Pinky ja sam od 10 dpt počela sa iscjetkom krvavim da bi se nastavilo baš krvarenje jedno tjedan dana,mislila sam da je to m,no beta od tada raste super bez obzira na krvarenje...sutra idem na prvi uzv i nadam se lijepoj i punoj GV  :Smile: 
Ja sam očajavala a ipak sve nekako ide...
tako da naravno da mislim da ima velike nade za tvoje mrvice  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

*Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju betu !!!!!!!!!!!!*  I neka ti bude pozitivna kao i meni premda sam imala smeđe krvarenje kao i ti !!!!!

----------


## rozalija

> sbonetic, draga, sve je baš onako kako treba biti...kako ste i zaslužili


X
Bravo za dva mala srčeka.Uživaj sada draga  sa svojim mrvicama

----------


## ivica_k

Pinky, ima nade, itekako~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> bravo sbonetić!!!!!!!!
> 
> e sad ja moram malo kukat i paničarit.
> jučer oko 17 sam procurila. na gaćicama je bio smeđkasti trag, negdi 6-7 kapi razbacano. već me od prekjučer stomak boli kao za menzis. nakon og smeđeg brljavljenja, ni kapi više. nisam još dobila.
> jučer mi je bio 10dpt blastica, 27dc.
> šta vi misite, ima li još nade za moje blastice? šta da radim?


Ima ima nade draga moja. Ja sam 10 dan nakon transfera imala spoting kao pred mengu i bolio me stomak užasno. Nakon toga ništa i onda 12dpt + na testiću i 13 dpt beta 201. Zato draga moja , ništa to ne znači, samo se ti opusti trudnice naša. Velika pusica za tebe

----------


## sbonetic

*Pinky*, naravno da ima nade...biti će to još jedna velika beta!!!!!

----------


## ina33

*Sbonetic*, super!

*Pinky*, da li je to dobro ili loše, ali ne možeš napravit baš ništa nego odčekat betu. Što bi rekao Lučinger, sve je na embriju, ne sve, nego 99,99999%, bilo što što ti napravila - ležala-neležala, sekirala se-nesekirala, nema nikakvog utjecaja na embrije. Nemoguće znati je li ovo krvarenje dobro ili loše, znači li išta ili ne. Beta će pokazat svoje i to ti je to. Vibram!

----------


## Pinky

rozi, pun ti je inbox, pa ti evo ovdje šaljem veeeeeeeeeeeliki poljubac, tebi i jeleni

cure  :Heart:

----------


## maca2

Drage moje, nakon 10 dana čekanja i izluđivanja danas napokon na 7+1 čujemo  :Heart:  i imamo jednu bebicu! :Zaljubljen: 
Kaže dr. da je sve o.k. 
Nažalost hematomi su još tu, ali na mjestu na kojem ne ugrožavaju bebu.Strogo mirovanje do daljnjeg.  :Sad: 
Termin 14.7.2011. 
Sve vas ljubim i šaljem pregršt dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije dočekate ovo što sam ja!

----------


## aneri

sbonetic, čestitam ti na 2  :Heart:  :Heart: junačka

Pinky, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za to da nam sutra objaviš veeeeeeliku betu.

Svim Katarinama sretan imendan!!!!!

----------


## aneri

maco :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , samo miruj i mazi bušu.

----------


## AnneMary

Evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se do kraja mjeseca poveća lista trudnica bar za 5!

----------


## Marnie

maca2 i sbonetic čestitam od srca na malim srčekima  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pinky~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~z  a sutrašnju betu i vjerujem da si T  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> sbonetic, čestitam ti na 2 junačka
> 
> Pinky, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za to da nam sutra objaviš veeeeeeliku betu.
> 
> Svim Katarinama sretan imendan!!!!!



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pinky    za  sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
ostalim curama  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## marincezg

POZZZ!!!!
ja sam cekalica bete, 8.12. cu znati nesto vise....

----------


## kekis

> bravo sbonetić!!!!!!!!
> 
> e sad ja moram malo kukat i paničarit.
> jučer oko 17 sam procurila. na gaćicama je bio smeđkasti trag, negdi 6-7 kapi razbacano. već me od prekjučer stomak boli kao za menzis. nakon og smeđeg brljavljenja, ni kapi više. nisam još dobila.
> jučer mi je bio 10dpt blastica, 27dc.
> šta vi misite, ima li još nade za moje blastice? šta da radim?


Pinky, bez toga da te 'tjesim' - ima nade, kako da ne! Ja bi na tvom mjestu (sry -nisam stigla dalje u citanju od ovog posta ako se ponavljam) danas izvadila betu svakako! Cim su blastice i transfer 2 komada - sve su opcije otvorene zasto se javilo krvarenje! Ako je beta pozitivna - svakako bi se trebala javiti doktoru da procijeni da li treba pojacati dozu progesterona (proluton/crinone gel dodatno na utrogestan ako ga primas) da zaustavi krvarenje, zato nemoj cekati sa betom! 
U svakom slucaju - drzim fige i sretno, te da te malo pospem i trudnickom prasinom!

----------


## aleksandraj

draga pinky, spoting nije rijedak na pocetku trudnoce i dok god nema prave krvi imas ogromnu sansu. Meni je u obje trudnoce bilo smedjeg, a znam i da na forumu pino cura ima te simptome na pocetku trudnoce~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

*maca i sbonetic*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ČESTITAM od  :Heart: 
*Linalena* sretan imendan tebi i svim Katama, Katicama, Katarinama i sličnima!!!!
A propo plodne sluzi, kod mene je bilo toga na izvoz, a danas, dan nakon punkcije sluz i dalje prisutna.
Nama su jučer izvadili 8 JS, u subotu idemo vidjeti kako se razvijaju i na dogovor oko transfera...

----------


## jo1974

pinky sretno objavi nam veliku betu
sbonetik bravo za dva srčeka
svim čekalicama velike bete
mene sa odbrojavanja brišite završili smo  sa biokemijskom trudnočom danas je beta to i potvrdila pozz

----------


## Snekica

*Sumskovoce* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za big party u labu! Čekamo subotu!  :Very Happy: 
*Jo*, žao mi je!  :Sad: 
*Sbonetic* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  :Heart:   :Heart: 
*Maca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  :Heart: 
*Svima* grupni... pozdrav!

----------


## Gabi25

> *Sumskovoce* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za big party u labu! Čekamo subotu! 
> *Jo*, žao mi je! 
> *Sbonetic* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  
> *Maca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za 
> *Svima* grupni... pozdrav!


Potpisujem vrijednu Snekicu
I još malo za Pinky~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

*sbonetic* 2 :Heart:  pa to je prekrasno čestitam od srca  :Very Happy: 

*maca2* samo ti miruj i odmaraj imaš za to dobar razlog  :Cool: 

*marincezg* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Pinky* vibr vibr za najbolji mogući scenario ~~~~~~~~~~

*sumskovoce* sretno u subotu

*linalena* odgovor na tvoje pitanjce kod mene izrazito obilna sluz za vrijeme stimulacije kao da imam ogromnu ovulaciju, druge stvarno nisam pitala pa ne znam da li je to uobičajeno

----------


## sretna35

*jo1974* baš mi je žao :Love:

----------


## Sela

*Maco* tvoj macic je srca junackoga!!!
Bravo *Sbonetic* na blizicima!
*Ana 03*,ti bi isto blizice;sudeci po tvojoj beti ovaj put mozda nece,ali ne odustaj u buducnosti!!
*Pinky* zato si se primila pisanja liste jer si znala da si trudna,ha?ha?
Najljepsa pusa svima,posebno nasoj *Bab*  koja je negdje tamo vrijedna i *Suzzie* koja ide zasluzeno po svoj Kinder Pingui.
*Tlatincice* tebi milion vibrica ohrabrenja!!!!
*Sneki* i *Pinny* jedva cekam da dodje vas red!
Jos jednom pusa svima koje nisam spomenula..

----------


## loks

> *Sumskovoce* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za big party u labu! Čekamo subotu! 
> *Jo*, žao mi je! 
> *Sbonetic* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  
> *Maca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za 
> *Svima* grupni... pozdrav!


x
da se i ja malo švercam!

----------


## linalena

Evo još jedno pitanje početnice koja otkriva sve čari MPOa: počele su me boliti grudi kao što inače bole kada je O pa kasnije, dobro ne još onako jako kako znaju, ali me čudi kako tako rano?

Tek 10dc, sutra kontrola da vidimo kaj je zraslo

Dosada sam zaključila da me ništa ne smije iznenaditi i začuditi, da je sve ovo novo i da ne tražim samo probleme, već će me oni samo naći. Ma jok, samo puno pozitive, vjerovati mojem doktoru i savjetima dragih žena sa foruma

----------


## matahari

*X*




> *Sumskovoce* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za big party u labu! Čekamo subotu! 
> *Jo*, žao mi je! 
> *Sbonetic* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  
> *Maca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za 
> *Svima* grupni... pozdrav!

----------


## linalena

Sumskovoce  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 8JS i za ples u labosu

jo1974   :Love:  :Love: 

marincezg i ostalima čekalicama bete  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiara79

linalena imaš pp

----------


## linalena

> linalena imaš pp


odgovorila

----------


## mare41

Pinky draga~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba

----------


## ksena28

*Pinky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da cijelo odbrojavanje skakuće uz TVOJE IME

----------


## mare157

> *Sumskovoce* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za big party u labu! Čekamo subotu! 
> *Jo*, žao mi je! 
> *Sbonetic* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  
> *Maca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za 
> *Svima* grupni... pozdrav!


X 
da se i ja malo ušlepam...  :Smile: 
I pošto su nam tete moderatorice stavile ključić na istarsku kavicu, a ja kasno palim koristim priliku i mojim dragim curkama *loks, snekica, bebach, vulkan, sumskovoce, smrdljiva carapa i Ambra* šaljem ogromnu  :Kiss:  do slijedećeg kafelića. Bilo je super, sve ste mi zakon. Na slijedećoj kavi inzistiram na bar 3 trudnice pa da i nas istrijanke ima neko vuči za nos!

----------


## ina33

Pinky, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: !!!

----------


## šniki

*Pinky*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

----------


## Bab

*Pinky*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas !!!

----------


## Tinkica

Jo žao mi je!
Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!
cure meni je danas prvi uzv,nakon onog silnog krvarenja idemo vidjeti šta se događa,držite fige!
pusa i svima kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lua

*Pinky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu!  :Heart: 
*Tinkica*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok  :Yes: 

I još svima,svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss: 

Evo i jedne jutarnje  :Coffee:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> *Pinky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu! 
> *Tinkica*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok 
> 
> I još svima,svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> 
> Evo i jedne jutarnje


*X*

----------


## Dodirko

*Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Blekonja

Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ gomilu gomilu gomilu!!!!!!

----------


## Beti3

Pinky~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

> *pinky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da cijelo odbrojavanje skakuće uz tvoje ime


x
:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## linalena

Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velkuuu betu, beturinu

Tinkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu sličkicu s UZVa i naravno za prestanak krvarenja

A i eto mene sa izvještajem s SD:

11dc, endometrij 10mm, kaže dok lijep 
lijevo folikuli 14mm i desno 14 mm, nije rekao broj ali je govorio u množini
kaže sve je uredu i još kontrola u ponedjeljak pa punkcija u srijedu
Nastavljam sa po 2 gonala i 1 decepeptylom, u nedelju 14dc ću primiti zadnji od 19 dec i 27 gonala

Danas gore bila jedna punkcija

----------


## molu

Pinky i ovdje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba da se trese forum danas

Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svim čekalicama, pikalicama, svima za kaj im treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## morskavila

Evo svim cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete.

----------


## aneri

Pinky~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu, ne mogu dočekati da je objaviš.

----------


## mravak

*Pinky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu!  :Heart: 
*Tinkica*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok  :Yes: 
*Sumskovoce* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu !!!!!!!!!
I još svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Mi smo danas ušli u 8 tjedan :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aneri

Crvenkapice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju betu, nadam se da će biti pozitvina i da je to krvarenje beznačajno, a da te glupe baje nisu ništa naudile. :Heart:

----------


## Sela

*Pinky,Tinkica,Mravak* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

> Crvenkapice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju betu, nadam se da će biti pozitvina i da je to krvarenje beznačajno, a da te glupe baje nisu ništa naudile.


X

----------


## crvenkapica77

nosim lose  vijesti........beta je  0,00

----------


## ines31

Pinky~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~z  a veliku tetu betu! :Heart: 

Crvenkapice77, :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je! :Heart:

----------


## mare41

crvenkapice :Love: , žao mi je

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Crvenkapice*  :Sad:   :Sad:  jako mi je žao!!! Drži se draga  :Love:

----------


## sandra100

> nosim lose  vijesti........beta je  0,00


Žao mi je :Love:  Drži se....

----------


## lastavica1979

a crvenkapice bas mi je zao,svaki dan sam pratila i cekala ishod tvoje bete. Sad malo odmori i opet u akciju

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapice draga žao mi je..............

----------


## angel 1

*Crvenkapice*  :Love:  drži se...
*Pinky i Tinkica* sretno ! Držimo fige..

----------


## šniki

*crvenkapice* baš mi je žao.....drži se draga :Love:

----------


## Pinky

ajme crvenkapice baš mi je ža  :Sad:   :Sad: 

ja još uru ipo čekanja na betu koju sam izvadila jutros u 8.30.
tako je to kad živiš bogu iza nogu.

nervozna sam ko 100 pasa uffff

----------


## ina33

Crvenkapice,  :Heart: !

----------


## MANNY

> nosim lose  vijesti........beta je  0,00


Draga  crvenkapice77 moja jako mi je žao.
Pinky želim ti ogromnu beturinu.
Svim curama kojima trebaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## aneri

> nosim lose  vijesti........beta je  0,00


Stvarno mi jako žao :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bugaboo

Crvenkapice, jako mi je zao :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

> nosim lose vijesti........beta je 0,00


ajme crvenkapice,pa ne mogu vjerovati..baš sam te pratila i mislila da je to sad stvarno to...
stvarno mi je žao... :Love: 

ja bila danas opet na SD i od ponedjeljka folikuli stoje...kako su bili onda,takvi su i danas... :Mad: 
sad stvarno nemam riječi,pa ljudi moji to je 5 dana da se nisu makli..

pinky za tebe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Kiara draga zao mi je sto nema pomaka, barem je dr. uporan pa se nada da ce ipak narasti. 

Meni je dr. odmah nakon 2. UZV-a rekla da to nis ne raste i da odustaje od prirodnjaka.

Nadam se da ce se tvoji folikuli ipak pomaknuti, osjete oni zimu pa su se stisli :Wink:

----------


## alec

*pinky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ navijam svim srcem za tvoju betu  :Heart: .

----------


## kiara79

> Kiara draga zao mi je sto nema pomaka, barem je dr. uporan pa se nada da ce ipak narasti. 
> 
> Meni je dr. odmah nakon 2. UZV-a rekla da to nis ne raste i da odustaje od prirodnjaka.
> 
> Nadam se da ce se tvoji folikuli ipak pomaknuti, osjete oni zimu pa su se stisli


stisli se kažeš :Shock: ...ma stisnut ću ja njih sam da ih ulovim.. :Grin:

----------


## Gabi25

crvenkapice žao mi je :Love: 
Pinky još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kiara da te folikulići probude~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

moja beta, 12.dpt je 859

jbt, stra me je napisat
od početne euforije uhvatila me je frka i panika

----------


## ina33

> moja beta, 12.dpt je 859
> 
> jbt, stra me je napisat
> od početne euforije uhvatila me je frka i panika


Obadva, obadva su pala  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! Kapa dolje CITOašima, rade fantastično, i unatoč zakonu!

----------


## lucija83

Jao srce moje čestitam ti draga Pinky evo skacem po kuci ko luda aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

to je to Pinky,ti više nisi PUPO ti si samo P=pregnant.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Congrats my dear, a strah će ostati valjda do samog kraja trudnoće, bar ja to tako shvaćam..............

----------


## Marchie37

> Obadva, obadva su pala !!! Kapa dolje CITOašima, rade fantastično, i unatoč zakonu!


Bravo Pinky!!! :Sing:

----------


## diki

Pinky juuuuuuuiiiiii, čestitam!!!! :Klap: 
crvenkapice baš mi je žao :Love:

----------


## Jesen82

> moja beta, 12.dpt je 859
> 
> jbt, stra me je napisat
> od početne euforije uhvatila me je frka i panika


ajmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!! čestitam draga!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Pinky*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  *ČESTITAM* !!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivica_k

> moja beta, 12.dpt je 859
> 
> jbt, stra me je napisat
> od početne euforije uhvatila me je frka i panika


 :Klap:  :Very Happy: 
silna si mi! pratit` će vas tvoja bubamara u cijeloj trudnoći i bit` će sve za 5...mora!

----------


## Jesen82

> nosim lose  vijesti........beta je  0,00


u p.m.! baš mi je žao :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Vali

*Pinky* draga, cestitam!!!!

----------


## Marnie

Pinky jeeeeeeeeee, čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

ajme pinky  , placem  od srece, drago mi je  , i zasluzila si  !!! :Very Happy: 
  od pocetka smo zajedno u ovome  , bravo!   :Heart: 
javi odmah poljaku, vec je tuzan zbog moje bete

to su  dvojceki ? :Zaljubljen:

----------


## loks

crvenkapice  :Love:  žao mi je
pinky da ti što prije prođe tih uru i po...i da ti u goste dođe lipa teta beta i učini ovaj dan najlipšim!
kiara žao mi je za tvoje folikuliće
sumskovoce da se tvoja dječica što prije smjeste u mamin trbuhić i ne izlaze 9 mjeseci!
svima baš svima na ovom forumu želim svu sreću za štagod vam treba...mi u pon krećemo za Mb...možda me neko vrime neće biti ovdi sa vama al ću misliti na sve vas pa molim lijepo drage moje i vi mislite na mene i naravno šaljite vibre, trebat će mi! novosti ću javljati kad god budem mogla, htjela, znala i stigla jer planova je mali milion...puno svega lipega i dobrega, a malo grdega, sekiranja i strahovanja u bolnici, a dal će naum uspiti vidit ćemo. sve u svemu jedva čekam da krenemo pa šta bude...i još jednom vas molim vibrajte, molite, mislite i radite sve ono šta vjerujete da mi može pomoći u ostvarenju snova! sretno svima još jednom i  :Bye:

----------


## loks

ajme tek sad pročitam...*pinky*  :Very Happy:  sretno sretno sretno!!!!

----------


## BHany

pinky :Very Happy:

----------


## maca2

Bravo pinky! :Very Happy:   :Klap: 
Baš sam se nadala tvojoj poz.beti!

----------


## Aurora*

> moja beta, 12.dpt je 859
> 
> jbt, stra me je napisat
> od početne euforije uhvatila me je frka i panika


To je to, *Pinky!*  :Bouncing: 
Odlicni embriji i Fragmin moralo je dati pozitivan rezultat. Drago mi je sto se to upravo kod tebe potvrdilo. I ima znaci nade za sve nas koji smo jos ostali u toj prici. 

Cestitam ti od srca na prekrasnoj beti i zelim ti najuredniju i najljepsu trudnocu do kraja.  :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

ma ja ne virujem dok ne vidim crno na bilo. lol
ali stvarno, čovik mi je u labu pročita, tješio me da je velika za 12.dpt, pa nakon što sam poklopila ponovo sam ga zvala i pitala da mi pročita ime i prezime osobe sa betom 859.
sad sam ga zamolila da mi faksira, jedva čekam vidit taj broj na papiru. još me strah da nije kakav zajeb, da mi nije nečiju drugu pročita uffff
ne mogu se pravo ni radovati

----------


## gala1979

Čestitam Pinky, želim ti svu sreću dalje!

----------


## ina33

He.he... ja sam svojedobno nakon 7 dana išla vadit nalaz svoj i gledat da nije slučajno zarez na krivom mjestu i da je to jedan, ZAREZ itd. Pinky, u nebeskoj lutriji došao i tvoj dan za bingo  :Smile: ! Uživaj!

----------


## sildad

Pinky, raduj se, zaslužila si i nije nikakva greška u labu. Trudna si ženo i veseli se do neba.

----------


## nirvana

pinky čestitam od srca!!!!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Pinky*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  to je beta!!!

----------


## alec

*pinky* - jeeeeee draga, konačno  :Very Happy: !!! to je tvoja beta, nema greške. baš sam sretna zbog tebe. dolazi mali lavić ili lavica ( ili duplići)  :Zaljubljen: . želim ti školsku trudnoću  :Heart: .

----------


## rahela

Pinky  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sad se smijem i kontam , da si cekala do ponedeljka  kolika bi onda beta bila    :Smile:    preko  1000     :Smile:

----------


## Adikica

Čestitam Pinky tako mi je drago.Cito kapa dolje!

----------


## Pinky

eh, ne mogu vjerovati!
svima  :Heart: 

toliko mi je mozak uvijek bio ušemljen na slijedeći postupak, nikad na trudnoću, da još ne mogu vjerovat. javim vam kad svojim očima vidim papir hehehe

----------


## Jelena

Pinky!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap: 
crvenkapice, držim ti fige za idući postupak! :Love:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Pinky čestitaaaaaaaaaaam  :Smile:

----------


## šniki

*pinky* jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nellyxy

Bravo Pinky!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

> eh, ne mogu vjerovati!
> svima 
> 
> toliko mi je mozak uvijek bio ušemljen na slijedeći postupak, nikad na trudnoću, da još ne mogu vjerovat. javim vam kad svojim očima vidim papir hehehe


Sve sam to prošla, pa se točno svega sjećam jer je još živo... I neradog otkazivanja nove stimulacije u Mariboru (ne bi niti bila zvala i javljala, nego oni zvali) i nevjerice kad se mala rodila, a sve mi je to govorila i Daniela32 - osjećaj da će joj neko reć daj vraćaj ta kolica, šta tu glumiš. Pinky.... dobro je znat da je uvijek tu neko ko te razumije do u kosku  :Smile: .

----------


## zedra

Pinky bravo, ma bravo... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## molu

Pinky čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lua

Braaaaavo *Pinky* čestitam!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## molu

Crvenkapice žao mi je.  :Love:

----------


## Ljufi

Pinky, čestitke iz VŽ-a i sretno   :Very Happy:

----------


## pirica

*pinky*

----------


## Kaae

Pinky, cestitam i ovdje!!!

----------


## Beti3

*Pinky*, suze mi teku od sreće radi tebe. Moralo je to biti, evo i vani se sunce probilo kroz oblake. I ono se veseli tvojoj velikoj beti.

----------


## laumi

*Pinky,* draga*,* čestitam! Želim ti mirnu trudnoću.

Ova vijest mi je uljepšala dan!

----------


## crvenkapica77

ajde  draga  zabavi se novom listom dok cekas.
....stavi se u  trudnice 11mj, :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi

*Pinky* moja draga, č e s t i t a m!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## suzzie2

*Pinky* čestitam od srca!

Sad se bojim za našu listu! Nećeš nas ostaviti?  :Wink:

----------


## Gabi25

Pinky čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, kako sam sretna zbog tebe  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

> moja beta, 12.dpt je 859
> 
> jbt, stra me je napisat
> od početne euforije uhvatila me je frka i panika


vauhg, vaugh yesss super beta  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kety28

Pinky   ČESTITAM !!!!!!!!!

----------


## sbonetic

Tooooooooooooooooooooo Pinky , znala sam!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Baš mi je drago!!!

----------


## ljube

Veeelike čestitke Pinky!

----------


## laky

i ovdje čestitke nakon sto sam otplakala turu kad si poslala SMS

----------


## Pinky

hvala vam!!!!!!!
kad se smirim i vidim papir sa betom, radim listu  :Laughing:

----------


## gričanka

*Pinky , čestitam     BRAVO*

----------


## laky

> hvala vam!!!!!!!
> kad se smirim i vidim papir sa betom, radim listu


e vidi nje sad bi da iz inozemstva salju fax :Smile: )
ne brini ne grijese ...sam ti rekla da ti je termin na rođendan  :Smile: ))  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## laky

> hvala vam!!!!!!!
> kad se smirim i vidim papir sa betom, radim listu


 ode mi dupla poruka ko da sam ja betu radila

----------


## Maybe baby

*ČESTITAM Pinky*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

Pinky čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

"pinky je trudna,pinky je trudna..laaaaaalaaalaaaa..."

sorry ali moram citirat samu sebe,Pinky pa rekla sam ti da si trudna...imam ja nos za vas potencijalne trudnjače...
bravo,bravo...čestitam.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: to će sigurno biti  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

Crvenkapice skroz si me iznenadila, ja sam mislila da betu vadiš u pon. a ono danas takva vijest...znam da ti je teško ali vjerujem da si jaka i da ćeš imati snage za dalje :Love: 

Pinky čestitke na zbilja velikoj beti! :Shock:

----------


## sivka

pinky čestitamo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Pinky :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (nismo ni sumnjali :Heart: ), nego što se tiče liste-prvo Denny pa Pinky, next :Smile: ?

----------


## Pinky

ako netko ima volju preuzeti listu  :Wink:  :Grin:

----------


## GIZMOS

Pinky, beta ti je vauuuuuuuuuu! :-D Ovaj put si ipak upala u onaj "trudnički" mjesec, ako znaš na što mislim....A sada samo polako i sretno :heart:

----------


## mare41

gizmos, i ja se često sjetim te izjave: opet krivi misec :Smile: , e sad je najpraviji :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Pinky, ja ću rješit listu, ništa se ti ne brini. Najrađe bi sad pretrčala cijelu zemaljsku kuglu tri puta koliko sam sretna zbog tebe.
*ČESTITAM TI OD SRCA* i želim ti najmirniju i najškolskiju trudnoću na svijetu!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mimimuc

Pinky,yeeessss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
to se traži!!!!!!!!!!!! čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sali

Pinky čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tlatincica

Pinky i Crvenkapice pratim vas od pikanja i danas ste me obadvije uspjele rasplakati.

----------


## sara38

Ajme *Pinky* bravoooooooo!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEE 
evo sve me nešto zateže danas i u ležećem sam položaju, ali morala sam doći na Rodu i uvjeriti se u ono što mi nekako cilo vrime tuče po glavi od kad si u postupku 
draga sretna sam zbog tebe do svemira  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## andrejaaa

*Pinky* draga čestitam ti od srca,presretna sam zbog tebe  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i želim ti školsku dosadnu trudnoću!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tinkica

Pinky čestitam na veeelikoj beti!
Crvenkapice baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
Nemam ni ja baš dobre vijesti,na uzv se ništa ne vidi,ima neka točkica koja bi mogla biti naznaka GV,ali ne može reći sigurno pa me poslala još jednu betu vaditi,uglavnom beta danas je 2350,
po mojim izračunima trebala se još poduplati,ja više ne znam šta i kako  :Sad: 
u nedjelju opet beta u pon uzv,uh.....

----------


## AnneMary

Pinky čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Znala sam da će bit pozitivna beta!  :Klap: 

Samo sam se nadala da će i crvenkapica uletit u vlakić!
Žao mi je što nisate u duetu. :Sad:

----------


## WINNI

Pinky  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

Ja rješila listu skoro do kraja, zagrmilo... i ode sve!  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ali nema veze, ništa mi neće ovi dan pokvarit... :Sing:   :Gumi-gumi:  :Preskace uze:  :Joggler:

----------


## mravak

*Pinky čestitam !!!!!!!!*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

Znala sam. :Smile: 
Koja hoce ostati trudna,nek radi listu.Samo pazite,samo javljanja u prvih 10 minuta cemo uzeti u obzir. :Grin: 

I jos cemo vam pokloniti dodatno:a)visoku betu  
b)trodnevno skakanje cijelog foruma i c)najljepse zelje za skolsku trudnocu!
*Pinky* cestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dodirko

*Pinky TO JE TO!!! Čestitam! *

----------


## coolerica

bravo pinky !!!!!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Pinky  :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## tlatincica

Najradije bih se ja uhvatila liste.
Ali ne mogu. Bolujem od ljenosti  :Grin:

----------


## marti_sk

> moja beta, 12.dpt je 859
> 
> jbt, stra me je napisat
> od početne euforije uhvatila me je frka i panika


 Ne mogu skinuti osmijeh sa licu, ne mogu prestati liti suze radosnice.......  Znala sam, jednostavno sam znala  :Heart:

----------


## morskavila

Pinky   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  C E S T I T A M!!!!!!

----------


## dani82

Pinky prekrasne vijesti, čestitam!!!
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tibi

*Pinky* wow koja beta, čestitke od srca  :Very Happy:  :Sing:  
svim trudilicama i čekalicama koječega puno od nas troje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
svim tužnicama veliki zagrljaj i puno snage za dalje  :Love:

----------


## ksena28

Ako je netko ovo zaslužio, to je naša Pinky  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  jeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*ŽELIM TI ŠKOLSKU TRUDNOĆU DO KRAJA I JEDNOG GLASNOG ROCKERA*

----------


## aneri

Pinky, čestitm, to se zove beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snjeska

Sve najbolje pinky, najdosadniju trudnocu na svijetu ti zelim.

----------


## iva77

draga pinki sve cestitke tebi i TM  
morala sam se javiti jer mi ovakve price daju snagu jos i vecu za naprijed 
juhu je :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito  (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim.  IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
modesty4 – 1. stimulirani ICSI, SD (nakon 2 AIH)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
Tinkica - 1. stimulirani ICSI LJubljana ~~~~~~~~
Sivka - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1.stim. IVF, 6x AIH i 2x klomifen IVF, sve SD)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS - 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)
Pinky - 5. stimulirani PICSI, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, 4 ICSI)  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
diki 29.11. ~~~~~~~~~
 alma_itd 29.11. ~~~~~~~
venddy 30.11. ~~~~~~~~
Maybe baby 01.12. ~~~~~~~~
Canissa 01.12. ~~~~~~~~~
andream 02.12. ~~~~~~~~
nataša 05.12. ~~~~~~~~
mimi81 06.12. ~~~~~~~~
 Jesen82 06.12. ~~~~~~~~
AuroraBlu 06.12. ~~~~~~~
morskavila 06.12. ~~~~~~~~~
kety28 06.12. ~~~~~~~~~
  marincezg 08.12. ~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice (F)ET 
mary26
kerolajn5
FionaM
aneri 28.11.
anabanana
suzzie2 29.11.
Sumskovoce 

 Čekalice punkcije 
marta7 25.11.
Marinči 26.11.

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 
andream
kiara79
MANNY
matahari

Pikalice 
tigrical 
linalena
ranga
zedra
loks
kinki
ž od milivoj73 
Gabi25

Klomifenke/Femarke
Bab
Marnie

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 
  IvaMia2009

On-GO
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Pirica
Malena72
bebach
amyx

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić  
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333,  Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, Cannisa, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Iberc, Marnie, Iva Mia 2009, Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, ,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, Bab,  taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA, m arta, Adikica, mare157, kiara79, luna1, Lua, matto, marta7,  MALECKA, Snekica,medena8,anđeo sa neba,lucija83, jo1974, crvenkapica77

----------


## nana_banana

Pinky čestitam od srca. Beta ti je odlična!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Crvenkapice jako mi je žao, al brzo glavu gore i u nove pobjede. Drži se draga.  :Love:

----------


## ana-

*Pinky draga ČESTITKE od  a sada uživaj zaslužila si *

----------


## FionaM

Pinky, predivno..čok, čok mi je drago :Smile: 
Koliko sam shvatila iz nekih tvojih postova, imala si puno postupaka i na žalost puno tužnih završetaka...ne bi bilo loše kad bi napisala svoju priču, koliko si postupaka prošla, gdje i kako su se odvijali...vjerujem da to zanima i ostale cure i sigurna sam da će tvoja priča većini nas dati nadu za dalje....
Ovo je zbilja predivna vijest...

----------


## bublica3

*PINKY* Jeee JuPi  :Joggler:  Jupi Jeeee ~~ :Very Happy: ~~ eeee  :Sing: eeee Jeeee Toooo *SAVRŠENO !!!*

Draga sve sam ti rekla jutros na telefon, presretna sam zbog Vas. Znala sam da ćete uspjeti!!!

*UŽIVAJ!!!*  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

ne mogu virovat da moje ime gore stoji lol
btw, još mi muž nije donio nalaz bete, još sam u nevjerici
živio nam PICSI
hvala vam puno svima  :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

moram rechi da me ova vest jako dirnula.....jako jako sam sretna  :Heart: 
Jos bi sretnija bila kada i cure koje su duuugo tu docekaju ovakavu betu: Dodirko, tiki_a, Ksena28, TeddyBearz.....naravno da ovo isto zelim svim curama koji su tu, bez razlike dali su dosle ranije ili kasnije  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

*Pinky* cestitam od  :Heart: !!!!
*Crvenkapice* zao mi je

----------


## Mury

Pinky, čestitam!!!!!Želim ti urednu i mirnu trudnoću, zaista si zalužila!!!Iako sam se tek nedavno registrirala, već duže vrijeme pratim ovaj forum!
Crvenkapice, drži se i znaj da će doći i tvoje vrijeme, znam da ti je u ovom momentu teško, preteško, ali doći će bolji dani!!!
Tinkice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se beta uredno dupla i da na slijedećem UZV ugledaš malu mrvicu!!!!

----------


## ines31

Pinky draga čestitam , želim ti dosadnu, školsku trudnoću!!!!!!! :Heart:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## angel 1

*Pinky*  ČESTITKE  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Ovaj studeni je fantastičan...  :Klap:

----------


## matahari

dragaaaaaaaa, to je beta! ČESTITAM!
Crvenkapice, žao mi je!





> moja beta, 12.dpt je 859
> 
> jbt, stra me je napisat
> od početne euforije uhvatila me je frka i panika

----------


## Pinky

> moram rechi da me ova vest jako dirnula.....jako jako sam sretna 
> Jos bi sretnija bila kada i cure koje su duuugo tu docekaju ovakavu betu: Dodirko, tiki_a, Ksena28, TeddyBearz.....naravno da ovo isto zelim svim curama koji su tu, bez razlike dali su dosle ranije ili kasnije


ovo mogu samo potpisati.
želim svima, a pogotovo mojim "starkama" da padnu na dupe od sreće što prije  :Heart: 
p.s. marti i ti si starka :Razz:

----------


## crvenkapica77

koliko trudnica   u 11mj. Boze ti fala   :Klap: 
i jos 3 cekamo.... :Very Happy:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

a mene vise nema, zadnja sam  na listi   :Sad: 
i opet  sve iz pocetka  ...

----------


## gogaOS

Pinky,ćestitam od srca,sve najbolje.....

----------


## marti_sk

Pinky  :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Pinky* ČESTITKE   Ovaj studeni je fantastičan...


Pinky, cestitam
Crvenkapa, samo strpljivo u nove pobjede

----------


## nataša

j*oj, baš mi je laknilo... ništa ne pišem ovih dana, nemam snage, ali svakako Pinky sad ti moram čestitat!!!!!!!!!

 Bravo, draga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Pinky

da nema vas ne bi imala nikakav feeling da sam trudnica, ali zbog vaših divnih postova sam proplakala po dana, pa je to valjda to  :Heart: 
predivne ste

----------


## cranky

*Piiiinkkkyyyyy* JEEEEEEEE  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Čestitam draga i sad mirno iškolski do kraja  :Love: 


Vidim ja da ovdje tko preuzme listu, odma je šalje dalje  :Wink:

----------


## laky

i ja sam proplakala  :Smile:

----------


## thaia28

*Pinky*, ma baš me pravo obradovala tvoja trudnoća.. kao da mi je stara super frendica javila da je trudna  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam ti od srca i želim urednu trudnoću!

*tinkica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude u redu i pokaže se maleno kucavo  :Heart:

----------


## nina09

> moram rechi da me ova vest jako dirnula.....jako jako sam sretna 
> Jos bi sretnija bila kada i cure koje su duuugo tu docekaju ovakavu betu: Dodirko, tiki_a, Ksena28, TeddyBearz.....naravno da ovo isto zelim svim curama koji su tu, bez razlike dali su dosle ranije ili kasnije


ovo moram potpisati :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
čestitke draga pinky :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

> *Pinky*, ma baš me pravo obradovala tvoja trudnoća.. kao da mi je stara super frendica javila da je trudna čestitam ti od srca i želim urednu trudnoću!


Upravo i bas tako sam i ja primila ovu prekrasnu vijest...toliko me razveselila tvoje trudnoca da sam zaboravila na mlijeko koje grijem i duzna si mi ciscenje stednjaka i cilit bang i duzna si me potegnut za nos...izvoli doci u ZG!!!
Ma cestitam koka i neka ti trudnoca bude prekrasna a ti vesela i debela  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MANNY

*PINKY* čestitam ti od sveg srca

----------


## MANNY

Pinky čestitam ti od sveg srca!!!!!!Želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta- zaista si je zaslužila.

----------


## Mali Mimi

PINKY evo još jednom čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

vi ste stvarno preeeeeeeeeeeedivne  :Heart: 
vučem te draga tikice za nos, i sve vas redom  :Heart:

----------


## amyx

*Pinky* eto i tu malo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marinči

*Pinky* baš divna vijest....čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!

*Crvenkapice*...žao mi je, drži se!

P.S. ja sam danas odradila punkciju, sad sam čekalica transfera

----------


## tonili

Pinky  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Šiškica

Pinky čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: prekrasna beta.

----------


## puntica

pinky, konačno je došao i taj dan

čestitam ti od srca  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

*marti_sk* prvotno napisa 
moram rechi da me ova vest jako dirnula.....jako jako sam sretna 
Jos bi sretnija bila kada i cure koje su duuugo tu docekaju ovakavu betu: Dodirko, tiki_a, Ksena28, TeddyBearz.....naravno da ovo isto zelim svim curama koji su tu, bez razlike dali su dosle ranije ili kasnije 

ovo potpisujem  :Heart: 

Pinky ludiloooooooooooo čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

> koliko trudnica u 11mj. Boze ti fala 
> i jos 3 cekamo.... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> a mene vise nema, zadnja sam na listi 
> i opet sve iz pocetka ...


crvenkapice novi početak je nova nada zamisli kako bi grozno bilo da iz nekog razloga ne možeš više pokušavati...brrrr...to bi bilo blja rekao bi moj Vedran

----------


## ninochka28

Pinky čestitam i neka sve bude super do kraja :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## CERES

*Pinky,* predivna beturina , čestitam!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Svim ostalim dragim curama želim da uskoro dočekaju ovaj predivan osjećaj! :Zaljubljen: 

p.s. molim te stavi i mene na listu trudnica za 10. mj. (2.stimul.ICSI/ Postojna, nakon 2x aih i 2x prirod.ICSI kbc Rijeka)

----------


## nana1976

Čestitam *Pinky*  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  prekrasna beta

----------


## ksena28

> moram rechi da me ova vest jako dirnula.....jako jako sam sretna 
> Jos bi sretnija bila kada i cure koje su duuugo tu docekaju ovakavu betu: Dodirko, tiki_a, Ksena28, TeddyBearz.....naravno da ovo isto zelim svim curama koji su tu, bez razlike dali su dosle ranije ili kasnije


 :Love:  i naravno naša Marti_sk

----------


## Snekica

> *Piiiinkkkyyyyy* JEEEEEEEE   
> Čestitam draga i sad mirno iškolski do kraja 
> 
> 
> Vidim ja da ovdje tko preuzme listu, odma je šalje dalje


*X*
p.s. možda da ja preuzmem listu? Ha? Šalaaaaa

----------


## tiki_a

Jeeeee Pinky, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
marti_sk  :Heart:  ~~~~~~ :Saint: 
crvenkapica, jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

Malo me propikava u mjehura valjda, i mokraća mi nekako tamna???? Joj samo da nije kakva upala. Pijem ja dosta tekućine i to čaja od brusnica i obične vode

Ja ću najvjerojatnije u srijedu imati punkciju i sada sam zbunjola jer će mi to biti 16dc, inače O 14dc, ili to nema veze s obzirom na stimulaciju??? Možda sam ja zbog godina, 38 (još 1 mjesec) slabije reagirala pa mi se sve malo pomaklo. Ma frka me da nebi stanice pobjegle

----------


## Jesen82

cure... ja prijavljujem 7-mi dan od inseminacije... gladna sam od jučer kao pas... ajme pa što sam već u pms-u? u p.m

----------


## Jesen82

> Malo me propikava u mjehura valjda, i mokraća mi nekako tamna???? Joj samo da nije kakva upala. Pijem ja dosta tekućine i to čaja od brusnica i obične vode
> 
> Ja ću najvjerojatnije u srijedu imati punkciju i sada sam zbunjola jer će mi to biti 16dc, inače O 14dc, ili to nema veze s obzirom na stimulaciju??? Možda sam ja zbog godina, 38 (još 1 mjesec) slabije reagirala pa mi se sve malo pomaklo. Ma frka me da nebi stanice pobjegle


linalena, ti i ja se znamo i s drugog foruma :Smile:  čitala sam te i tamo.. i baš mi se čini da si od starta dosta zabrinuta i konstantno osluškuješ svoje tijelo i bojiš se da se neće nešto loše dogoditi...

znam da nije lako, ali probaj duboko udahnuti i dan po dan dalje... biti će sve ok :Smile:  samo polako....

----------


## linalena

ma da, ja sam kak se to lijepo veli STRAHOPEZDEC

Ali ima i pozitive kod mene nešto

Jesen je je to sam ja, Kata, a glad je i simptom T

----------


## Jesen82

> ma da, ja sam kak se to lijepo veli STRAHOPEZDEC
> 
> Ali ima i pozitive kod mene nešto
> 
> Jesen je je to sam ja, Kata, a glad je i simptom T


znam ja da si to ti Kate moja :Smile:  ma znam ja da ima pozitive kod tebe! samo joj daj da izađe van :Very Happy: 

znam da može biti simptom... ali imam sve simptome mojeg klasičnog pms-a, nervoza, glad, iscjedak... znam da moram stisnut zube i gurati dalje do bete ali nije lako :Sad: 

kako sam pročitala na jednoj drugoj temi da smo mi naviknule na nesupjehe kao magare na batine... i stvarno je... koliko sam negativnih testova popiškila i suza isplakala, molitvi odmolila u ove 3 godine koliko pokušavamo... i iako mi je ovo tek druga beta koju čekam.. ja sam naviknula samo na poraz u ovoj priči i želji za djetetom... više nemam snage niti plakati... nemam...uf.. a biti će bolje sutra

sad kad pročitam što sam napisala vidim da se uopće ne držim savjeta koje sam tebi dala :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Što kaže dok, hoće vas još više puta slati na AIH??? Naravno da je nada da je ovaj uspješni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Meni nekada drago da imamo loš nalaz pa smo preskočili i AIH i HSG

----------


## Jesen82

> Što kaže dok, hoće vas još više puta slati na AIH??? Naravno da je nada da je ovaj uspješni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Meni nekada drago da imamo loš nalaz pa smo preskočili i AIH i HSG


ovo je zadnji AIH... takav je bio dogovor

----------


## Bebel

*Pinky*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
ČESTITAM i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
od  :Heart:  za školsku trudnoću  :Kiss:

----------


## corinaII

Pinky čestitam~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Preskace uze:  :Joggler:  :Sing:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bebach

*Pinky* juuupiii jeeee... :Very Happy:  čestitke od srca!!!
*crvenkapice*  draga  :Love: ...novi ciklus, nova nada...u nove pobjede!!! 
i veliki milijon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za moju dragu *loks*, da sve prođe super i da dobijete najlipši Božićni poklon!!!  :Very Happy:   :Kiss: 

Prijavljujem da sam jučer počela sa bockanjem (Menopur), pa ne znam da li me treba premjestiti na listici (pošto se prvi put nalazim na njoj, ne znam kako to ide) :Rolling Eyes: 

*svima* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, zagrljaja i cmokića!

----------


## sretna35

*jesen82* ja bila toliko gladna kad sam bila trudna da sam skoro nasrnula na konobara jer mi je zadnjoj servirao jelo, na poslu se rasplakala ko kišna godina nad nesretnom sudbinom jedne žene i onda se zaključala u sobi da me nitko ne vidi (nisam znala da sam trudna, ali to je fakat bilo jedini put nakon transfera da sam se tako neuobičajeno ponašala, uvijek pomalo čudno ali ovako ludo ne, e da to je bilo i jedini put da sam nakon transfera lutalo okolo, bila na Čolinom koncertu i skakala na stare hitove, bila na pogrebu i jecala glasno čitavo vrijeme kao da mije pomrla sva rodbina i prijatelji - fakat su mi emocije bile nabrijane do krajnjih granica).

po svemu sudeći i ti imaš velike šanse za trudnoću

----------


## Pinky

može jedno pitanje? 
pošto živim u mjestu gdje ne mogu izvaditi betu, dr mi je rekao da je ne moram ni ponavljati, da se ne truckam, jer da je dovoljno velika (859) već da dođem na pregled za 10ak dana.
ima li još itko tko nije trebao ponavljati betu?
 :Heart:

----------


## Aurora*

*Pinky* ja ne bih propustila provjeru duplanja bete nikako! Jer ako se beta u tako ranoj fazi pravilno dupla to je gotovo siguran pokazatelj da ce s trudnocom biti sve u redu. Zato bih voljela vec u pocetku znati sto realno mogu dalje ocekivati. Ali, to sam samo ja...

----------


## tini

Ja nisam ponavljala betu, bila je 1073 15.dpt išla sam samo na uzv nakon 2 tj. i evo nas u 19.tj
Pinky :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

> *Pinky* ja ne bih propustila provjeru duplanja bete nikako! Jer ako se beta u tako ranoj fazi pravilno dupla to je gotovo siguran pokazatelj da ce s trudnocom biti sve u redu. Zato bih voljela vec u pocetku znati sto realno mogu dalje ocekivati. Ali, to sam samo ja...


i ja bi aurora da se do bete i nazad ne trebam truckati po prastarim poluseoskim putevima sat ipo.... blago vama koje ste blizu oltara!
ma mislim da je ipak bolje poslušati dr bez obzira što bi ja pješke ako treba u ponedjeljak po novu betu ufff

----------


## vesnare

Pinky ni ja je nisam ponavljala, a 14. dnt blastica bila je nekih 400 i nešto. Meni se činila jako mala, ali isto mi se i nije dalo putovati sat i pol do najbližeg laboratorija (Knin-Split), pa je sve OK. Doc zna :Wink:

----------


## tiki_a

Stiže nedjeljna  :Coffee: 
Pinky, i ja bi kao Aurora ponavljala betu, ali obzirom na truckanje sat i pola ipak bi poslušala dr-a. Ionako ne možeš ništa utjecati. ~~~~~šaljem
linalena normalno je da punkcija bude dan dva kasnije nego u prirodnom ciklusu, zapravo to je češći slučaj. Ipak je više folikula u igri. Sretno!~~~~~~
Za čekalice bete kolektivne ~~~~~~~+
Svima  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

sretna35, jako lijepo napisano, dani prije bete  :Smile:

----------


## CERES

Pinky, ni ja je nisam ponavljala, a jedna sam od rijetkih :Laughing: koja ni test nije radila ( toliko sam ih zamrzila da sam taj put odlučila ne kupiti ga i ne pokleknuti), meni su vratili 2 zametka 3. dan i odlučila sam betu izvaditi rano ujutro 12.dan p.t. pa šta bude, ako je trudnoća mora se već vidjeti
i tako je bilo beta 342,2., nazvala  Reša i on mi je čestitao i rekao da je beta za taj dan jako dobra i da je ne trebam ponavljati, nego da dođem za
15 dana na uzv (u međuvremenu sam ( nakon 7 dana) ipak otišla kod svoje gin. na jedan brzinski uzv čisto da se uvjerim da je gest. vreć. na svom mjestu.

----------


## laky

> i ja bi aurora da se do bete i nazad ne trebam truckati po prastarim poluseoskim putevima sat ipo.... blago vama koje ste blizu oltara!
> ma mislim da je ipak bolje poslušati dr bez obzira što bi ja pješke ako treba u ponedjeljak po novu betu ufff


a po onim putevima bas i nije preporučljivo neznam sta da ti kazem a opet nije lose provjeriti duplanje..meni je 2 minuta do laba pa sam provjeravala ali moja je bila puno manja 158

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Pinky* ja se nebih truckala st i pol....beba je tu, trudna jesi i ništa to ne može promijeniti! Čuvaj se, mazi bušu i uživaj! To je najbolje za vas sada...

Ja prijavljujem transfer 2 osmostanična embrija (jučer) i od sad sam čekalica bete - 14.12.2010.

----------


## Jesen82

> *jesen82* ja bila toliko gladna kad sam bila trudna da sam skoro nasrnula na konobara jer mi je zadnjoj servirao jelo, na poslu se rasplakala ko kišna godina nad nesretnom sudbinom jedne žene i onda se zaključala u sobi da me nitko ne vidi (nisam znala da sam trudna, ali to je fakat bilo jedini put nakon transfera da sam se tako neuobičajeno ponašala, uvijek pomalo čudno ali ovako ludo ne, e da to je bilo i jedini put da sam nakon transfera lutalo okolo, bila na Čolinom koncertu i skakala na stare hitove, bila na pogrebu i jecala glasno čitavo vrijeme kao da mije pomrla sva rodbina i prijatelji - fakat su mi emocije bile nabrijane do krajnjih granica).
> 
> po svemu sudeći i ti imaš velike šanse za trudnoću


sretna hvala ti :Smile:  ali ja inače u pms-u znam biti jako cmoljava.. nisam već dugo ali bilo je ciklusa kada jesam.. danas pričam sa mojom jako dobrom prijateljicom i kaže ona da ako slučajno i nije da imam plan B i da idemo na IVF a meni suze na oči pri pomisli na još jedan poraz.... no dobro... duboko udahnuti i hrabro naprijed :Smile: 





> može jedno pitanje? 
> pošto živim u mjestu gdje ne mogu izvaditi betu, dr mi je rekao da je ne moram ni ponavljati, da se ne truckam, jer da je dovoljno velika (859) već da dođem na pregled za 10ak dana.
> ima li još itko tko nije trebao ponavljati betu?


Pinkyca... beta ti je prekrasna i Poljak ipak zna o čemu priča... poslušaj ga i nemoj se izlagati nikakvom dodatnom naporu ako ne treba.. znam da je teško vjerovati da će sve biti ok nakon svega što si prošla, ali moraš...trudna si draga.. trudna... uživaj i sigurna sam da će sve biti super na prvom ultrazvuku :Smile:  ljubim te i malu mrvu naravno :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Pinky*, tvoja beta je toliko visoka da je već dokazala da se pravilno dupla. Poslušaj doktora i ne idi nikud.

----------


## matahari

*Pinky*, ja bi s obzirom na uvjete čekala prvi uzv. znam, košta živaca, ali...
*Šumskovoće*, čestitam i želim identičan scenarij žena na studentskoj listi.

----------


## anabanana

Evo i mene na odbrojavanju, mislila sam da je ovaj forum za odbrojavanje do poroda, ali evo, 26. transfer 2 osmostanicna. Po slicici jedan je prekrasan, izgleda kao cvjetic, a drugi nekako grbav, sigurno muski..Beta oko 10.12. jel to dosta, ili da cekam 13. 12 (izmedju je vikend, mislim da ga ne bi prezivila normalna)

----------


## seka35

:Love: ja sam misljenja da pinky nema potrebe ponvljati betu ,ako nema krvarenja ,to je sasvim u redu

----------


## kiara79

Pinky draga,beta ti je prekrasna...i stvarno mislim da nema potrebe da je ponavljaš...imaš super doca i sigurno zna što priča...samo za 10 dana ajd ti lijepo na UZV,da vidiš svoje srećice :Heart:  :Heart: ...i sve će biti ok...

a ja luda ko kupus...sutra 18 dc ja opet na folikulometriji :Shock: ...da mi je znati kuda to vodi...

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky ni ja je nisam ponavljala, a 14. dnt blastica bila je nekih 400 i nešto. Meni se činila jako mala, ali isto mi se i nije dalo putovati sat i pol do najbližeg laboratorija (Knin-Split), pa je sve OK. Doc zna


uf moja vesnare, šta sam se sinoć zabrinila kad sam vidila tvoje blighted ovum bete (jedna od njih je identična mojoj)
ali furam se da je sve predivno i da je došlo i moje vrijeme sreće.
neću ponavljati betu, bolje mi je da se čuvam.

ali, jutros sam smogla snage napraviti test (vjerovali ili ne, bilo me je strah praviti test da ne skužim da su mi zamjenili nalaz lol) i - koja divota! crtica trudnoće se pojavila prije kontrolne! hehe
sad sam skužila da sam trudna lol

curke moje drage, listu vam pravim predvečer, svima šaljem puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuno trudničke prašine i vibrica!!  :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

> Pinky draga,beta ti je prekrasna...i stvarno mislim da nema potrebe da je ponavljaš...imaš super doca i sigurno zna što priča...samo za 10 dana ajd ti lijepo na UZV,da vidiš svoje srećice...i sve će biti ok...
> 
> a ja luda ko kupus...sutra 18 dc ja opet na folikulometriji...da mi je znati kuda to vodi...


mislim da to vodi do novih saznanja o tebi i tvom tjelu.
I sigurno će to i doktoru reći u kojem smjeru mreniti u tvom slučaju.
činjenica je da smo svi drugačiji, i da je najveći problem u MPO pronaći uzrok, a onda se lako borit protiv neprijatelja.

Budi jako strpljiva i uporna, cilj je neprocjenjiv.

----------


## Lambi

samo da vam zavibram da ostvarite trudnoću što prije  :Wink:  drage moje suborke  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

lambice!!!!!!! kako ste vi?

----------


## crvenkapica77

super   pinky   :Very Happy: 
sad  lijepo   cuvaj taj testic za uspomenu   , jel to 6.12  UZV  ,~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart: 

kiara  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marinči

Za cure koje sutra rade betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Love: 
 :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito  (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim.  IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova
CERES - 2.stimul.ICSI/ Postojna (nakon 2x aih i 2x prirod.ICSI kbc Rijeka)  :Very Happy: 

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
modesty4 – 1. stimulirani ICSI, SD (nakon 2 AIH)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
Tinkica - 1. stimulirani ICSI LJubljana ~~~~~~~~
Sivka - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1.stim. IVF, 6x AIH i 2x klomifen IVF, sve SD)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS - 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)
rajvos - 5. ICSI, Petrova (nakon 2 ICSI VV, 1 ICSI CITO, 1 IVF MB)  :Very Happy: 
Pinky - 5. stimulirani PICSI, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, 3 ICSI, 1 PICSI)

*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
diki 29.11. ~~~~~~~~~
 alma_itd 29.11. ~~~~~~~
venddy 30.11. ~~~~~~~~
Maybe baby 01.12. ~~~~~~~~
Canissa 01.12. ~~~~~~~~~
TheMargot 02.12. ~~~~~~~~
andream 02.12. ~~~~~~~~
nataša 05.12. ~~~~~~~~
mimi81 06.12. ~~~~~~~~
 Jesen82 06.12. ~~~~~~~~
AuroraBlu 06.12. ~~~~~~~
morskavila 06.12. ~~~~~~~~~
kety28 06.12. ~~~~~~~~~
mary26 07.12. ~~~~~~~~~
  marincezg 08.12. ~~~~~~~~~
metkovk@ 09.12. ~~~~~~~~~
anabanana 10.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
FionaM 10.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
klara 11.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
Sumskovoce 14.12. ~~~~~~~~~
 
Čekalice (F)ET 
aneri 28.11.
kinki 29.11.
suzzie2 01.12.
Marinči
marta7
seka35

 Čekalice punkcije 
 linalena 01.12.
ranga 29.11.

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 
andream
kiara79 ~~~~~~~~~~~~
MANNY
matahari

Pikalice 
tigrical 
zedra
loks
kinki
ž od milivoj73 
Gabi25
bebach
milla2
missy
Strumpfica
Bab

Klomifenke/Femarke
Marnie

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 
  IvaMia2009
Sonječka
ljube

On-GO
kerolajn5
PalcicaZg
 dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Pirica
Malena72
amyx
m arta

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić  
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333,  Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica,  innu, Zeena, bublica3, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Iberc,  Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, ,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@,   taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA,, Adikica, mare157, , luna1, Lua, matto, marta7,  MALECKA, Snekica,medena8,anđeo sa neba,lucija83, jo1974, crvenkapica77, Kikica1,Snješka,

----------


## tigrical

*Pinky* ja sam sutra na punkciji.

----------


## Pinky

sretno draga!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što brže i bezbolnije prođe
(ubaciti ću te u slijedeću listu sa datumom et-a, može?)

----------


## crvenkapica77

diki ~~~~~~~~~
 alma ~~~~~~~
SRETNO     SUTRA    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matahari

koja lista!!! sretno svima, pogotovo sutrašnjim čekalicama bete!

----------


## Ginger

nemam vremena za ništ, samo sam brzinski bacila pogled i što vidim

*Pinky*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  *čestitam draga od srca!!!!*
*neka ti bude savršena dosadna školska trudnoća!*

nemojte se ljutiti što nisam sve popratila, al mislim na sve vas i šaljem vam puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da svi dočekate svoje srećice!!!

pusa velika!

----------


## tigrical

> sretno draga!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što brže i bezbolnije prođe
> (ubaciti ću te u slijedeću listu sa datumom et-a, može?)


Hvala! Naravno.

----------


## vita22

Tigrica L :Heart:

----------


## lucija83

Tigrical draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok!!! sretno i javi nam kak je proslo!!!

----------


## andream

> nemam vremena za ništ, samo sam brzinski bacila pogled i što vidim
> 
> *Pinky*  *čestitam draga od srca!!!!*
> *neka ti bude savršena dosadna školska trudnoća!*
> 
> nemojte se ljutiti što nisam sve popratila, al mislim na sve vas i šaljem vam puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da svi dočekate svoje srećice!!!
> 
> pusa velika!


Potpisujem.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Pinky, tebi posebno moram čestitati. Bravo!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
I nemoj nam sad zbrisati za radit listu....  :Wink:

----------


## cranky

Tigrical  :Heart:  da što manje boli, a onda rušim forum s vibricama za orgije u labu  :Wink:

----------


## dani82

*Tigrical* za super bezbolnu punkciju i za tulum  labu!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Pinky* možeš i mene stavit na listu čekalice bete za 17.12.
Poslužite se vibricama  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

> Tigrical  da što manje boli, a onda rušim forum s vibricama za orgije u labu


 X

----------


## klara

Pinky hvala što si me stavila na listu  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky hvala što si me stavila na listu


 :Kiss: 

dani, nema problema

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tigricinu punkciju i današnje čekalice bete 

p.s. ja otkad sam dobila betu, spavam ko zombi - po 4-5 sati. valjda sam preuzbuđena  :Embarassed:

----------


## AnneMary

Pinky brzo će se to promjenit, uskoro ćeš spavat po cijeli dan!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve današnje bete , baš sam uzbuđena i želim puno danas poskakivati.
Imam osjećaj d aće biti lijepi dan!

a ovo je za sve čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## sali

*Tigrical* sretno  :Heart:

----------


## morskavila

tigrice za uspješnu i plodnu punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svim čekalicama bete puno, puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da nam objavite radosne vijesti  :Yes: 

meni danas 7 dpt, polako gubim strpljenje...
ovo nam je bio prvi IVF/ICSI
u dosadašnjim AIH-ovima uvijek procurila prije bete

----------


## Gabi25

tigircal za uspješnu punkciju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maja_st

Iskrene čestitke Pinky!!!

----------


## bebach

> *tigrice* za uspješnu i plodnu punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> svim *čekalicama bete* puno, puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da nam objavite radosne vijesti


potpisujem!  :Smile: 

*loks* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ držim figeeee!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Bab

Pinky, pa nisam ti ni stigla čestitati na prekrasnoj ß...

uživaj draga na najjače, zbilja si zaslužila...

I slobodno me pomaknete za dva mjesta na našoj listi...sutra imam punkciju :Smile: 

pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

Evo mene s punkcije, dobili smo 4 js i nadamo se da će biti tulum u labu, kaže dr. da dođem u četvrtak, pa ćemo vidjeti da li je tada transfer ili...

----------


## ana 03

Pinky tako sam i ja spavala...evo danas nakon tj.dana sam čornula oko 10h bez budenja  :Very Happy: . jooj Bab svu srecu ti zelim sutra! bez nervoze samo!

----------


## rikikiki

Pinky ... skačem od sreće  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ... Cito, bravo!!!

----------


## Snekica

*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra!!!!!!!  :Zaljubljen: 
*tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za četvrtak i ludi party u labu!!! :Dancing Fever: 
*Loks* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mislimo na tebe  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

> *Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra!!!!!!! 
> *tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za četvrtak i ludi party u labu!!!
> *Loks* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mislimo na tebe


x

meni danas 18 dc folikulčići još uvijek na 13 mm :Sad: ..eto curke to je to od mene...

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba.. :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Kiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se sve pokrene, preokrene

Čekalicma bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

Čekalicama punkcije, transfera, pikica puno puno jako puno najviše puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da sve brzo i bezbolno prođe s velikim betama i malim bebama


A sad i moj izvještaj: folikula oko 10kom, 17-18mm, endo 10mm
Danas dobila još 1 decapeptyl i 1 gonal i navečer u 22 Ovitrelle, pa u srijedu PUNKCIJA

Dok je rekao da je sve uredu i čak se izrazio da je baš lijepo, hmm kaj je njemu u onom đumbusu lijepo, a svako ima svoje, kak su meni logaritmi baš lijepi

E i da CRKO im UZV, pa smo se mi svih 20 ženica za njim šetale po bolnici i tražile UZV koji radi. Ma šalim se, otišle dole u prizemlje i sve je bilo OK i bez vremenskih zatezanja. Svaka čast doktoru i sestrama.

Pitanje: kaj s utrogestanom, nisam ga pitala , on nije niš stigao reći

----------


## AnneMary

Utrogestan ćeš počet stavljat od punkcije nadalje!

----------


## diki

evo da javim , moja ß 28,3  :Shock:  ne miriši na dobro

----------


## Blekonja

> p.s. ja otkad sam dobila betu, spavam ko zombi - po 4-5 sati. valjda sam preuzbuđena



ja ti od večeri prije testa pa evo skoro svih devet mjeseci možda jednu večer spavala u komadu, nije utješno :Wink: , ali nema veze glavno da je bebica tu kod mame  :Zaljubljen: !!!!

----------


## sara38

*Pinky* molim te kad stigneš ubaci me u pikalice  :Wink: .

----------


## sretna35

Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*diki* 29.11. ~~~~~~~~~ draga diki ne znam kaj bi ti rekla, možda je bila kasnija implantacija
*alma_itd* 29.11. ~~~~~~~
*venddy 30.11.* ~~~~~~~~
*Maybe baby 01.12.* ~~~~~~~~
*Canissa 01.12. ~*~~~~~~~~
*TheMargot 02.12.* ~~~~~~~~
*andream 02.12.* ~~~~~~~~
*nataša 05.12.* ~~~~~~~~
*mimi81 06.12.* ~~~~~~~~
*Jesen82 06.12.* ~~~~~~~~
*AuroraBlu* 06.12. ~~~~~~~
*morskavila* 06.12. ~~~~~~~~~
*kety28* 06.12. ~~~~~~~~~
*mary26* 07.12. ~~~~~~~~~
*marincezg 08.12.* ~~~~~~~~~
*metkovk@* 09.12. ~~~~~~~~~
*anabanana* 10.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
*FionaM* 10.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
*klara* 11.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
*Sumskovoce* 14.12. ~~~~~~~~~

vibram za sve čekalice do neba, kao i za sve u postupku

*Pinky draga trudnjačo* kužim da spavaš ko zombi, ja samo od sreće i veselja zbog rođendana već tri dan spavam svega po nekoliko sati, ali opusti se i uživaj

----------


## tiki_a

diki, koji je dnt?~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ordep

svim dragim curama veliki cmooooook , a posebno za našu trudnicu Pinky :Smile:

----------


## aneri

Eto me nazad kući, transfer prošao. Od 14 js, 7 je bilo nezrelo, a 7 su oplodili. Do 5.dana doguralo njih 5. Vratili su mi dva :Heart:  :Heart: , a za ostala 3 će vidjeti da li će se danas razvijati, pa ako da onda će ih zamrznuti. Rekli su da su po kvaliteti dobri, a na papiru sa sličicom koji smo dobili piše stadij oocita. Betu vadim 10.12. Eto sad slijedi čekanje. :Cekam: 

Nisam baš u toku, idem čitati zaostatke, ali svima kojima treba šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matahari

evo i mene...prva folikulometrija kaže: desno dva folikula od 8 i 12 mm (razbahatili se prilikom rasta, pogotovo ovaj od 8 mm), lijevo nešto sitno (čitaj, ništa od toga), endometrij 7 mm. ono što dr-a muči je to da ne može razaznati da li na desnom jajniku imam pregrađenu cistu ili još dva spojena folikula. sutra sam opet na UZV-u, pa ćemo valjda biti pametniji. ima li tko sličnih iskustava? šta u slučaju da je cista?

----------


## diki

> diki, koji je dnt?~~~~~~~~~


danas je 13 dnt, a bile su 2 blastice i jedan 3-stanični

----------


## Marinči

Evo Pinky, možeš i mene ubaciti na listu čekalica bete (14. 12.). Danas na transferu vraćena mi 3 embrijića....ajme tko će sad čekat tak dugo???

Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Yes: 
Pusa :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

> evo i mene...prva folikulometrija kaže: desno dva folikula od 8 i 12 mm (razbahatili se prilikom rasta, pogotovo ovaj od 8 mm), lijevo nešto sitno (čitaj, ništa od toga), endometrij 7 mm. ono što dr-a muči je to da ne može razaznati da li na desnom jajniku imam pregrađenu cistu ili još dva spojena folikula. sutra sam opet na UZV-u, pa ćemo valjda biti pametniji. ima li tko sličnih iskustava? šta u slučaju da je cista?


Matahari ja sam imala cistu i rekao mi je dr da nije dobro jer cista ždere hormone koje uzimam, na kraju je ipak bilo sve ok i punktirali su je kod aspiracije.
Druga cura koja je imala 2 ciste još u vrijeme folikulometrije imala je punkciju tih cisti.
Puno vibri i sreće svima!

----------


## tiki_a

Ordep  :Kiss: 
diki, malo je mala, ali ja sam uvijek veliki optimist po pitanju manjih beta, ponekad mi se čini da u startu možda ne izmjere dobro ili se beta tek' zahuktava, ne znam, pričam možda gluposti, ali svjedok sam popriličnom broju uspješnih cura sa niskom prvom betom. Još ~~~~~~~šaljem.

----------


## matahari

*hvala mimi*! ja sam u prirodnom ciklusu, planiran je AIH...ako ga uopće bude!!! meni ovi prirodni ciklusi baš ne idu, ili nema vodećeg folikula ili cista...




> Matahari ja sam imala cistu i rekao mi je dr da nije dobro jer cista ždere hormone koje uzimam, na kraju je ipak bilo sve ok i punktirali su je kod aspiracije.
> Druga cura koja je imala 2 ciste još u vrijeme folikulometrije imala je punkciju tih cisti.
> Puno vibri i sreće svima!

----------


## sretna35

*Ordep* pa čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , ja do sada nisam znala za ovaj testić iz rujna  :Shock:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sretna35

*matahari* obično ciste punktiraju prije stimulacije, barem je Luči to redovno radio na VV-u
ako je cista bila prevelika i prezahtjevna ili čokoladna (ne znam kaj to znači) onda je odgađao postupak i slao negdje da se cista riješi

----------


## diki

> Ordep 
> diki, malo je mala, ali ja sam uvijek veliki optimist po pitanju manjih beta, ponekad mi se čini da u startu možda ne izmjere dobro ili se beta tek' zahuktava, ne znam, pričam možda gluposti, ali svjedok sam popriličnom broju uspješnih cura sa niskom prvom betom. Još ~~~~~~~šaljem.


Hvala na podršci, zvala sam dr. u srijedu ću ponoviti betu pa ćemo vidjeti, ne nadam se baš puno

----------


## matahari

po mojim saznanjima čokoladne ciste upućuju na endometriozu. ne znam kakva je moja. malo me danas iznenadila i zatekla, pa nisam dr-a nista pitala. sutra ću. hvala svima!




> *matahari* obično ciste punktiraju prije stimulacije, barem je Luči to redovno radio na VV-u
> ako je cista bila prevelika i prezahtjevna ili čokoladna (ne znam kaj to znači) onda je odgađao postupak i slao negdje da se cista riješi

----------


## cranky

*Tigrical*  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~

*Dani82*  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~

*Sara38*  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~

Svima kome treba
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~

----------


## molu

diki, znam da nije lako, ali~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz petnih žila da bude ipak sve ok

----------


## linalena

Evo spičena štoperica, sada malo odmora, nakon 20 dana buđenja jedan dan odmora od ranojutarnjeg pikanja

svima za što god treba
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

> moja beta, 12.dpt je 859
> 
> jbt, stra me je napisat
> od početne euforije uhvatila me je frka i panika


Pinky sad sam stigla kuci i docepala se foruma i ugledam ovcako lijepe vijesti!!!Od srca cestitam.Uzivaj sad i zelim ti mirnu i lijepu trudnocu.

----------


## Lua

Tigrical ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu  :Joggler: 

Sara38 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno  :Heart: 

I još svima puno,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## medena8

> Hvala na podršci, zvala sam dr. u srijedu ću ponoviti betu pa ćemo vidjeti, ne nadam se baš puno


*Diki*, mila, nadaj se i vjeruj! Bit će sve ok!!!  :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  za to!!!!

----------


## dani82

*Sara38* napokon mi startaš  :Kiss: 
*Cranky* i tebi i bebolini jedna velila  :Kiss: 
*Tigrical* da je u labu  :Joggler:  (fali mi smajlić za tulum pa eto ovaj)
*Sumskovoce* da ti dani čekanja što brže prođu~~~~~~~~~~~
*Diki* da u srijedu čuješ lijepe vijesti~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim čekalicama bete, transfera, punkcije~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

> *Sara38* napokon mi startaš 
> *Cranky* i tebi i bebolini jedna velila 
> *Tigrical* da je u labu  (fali mi smajlić za tulum pa eto ovaj)
> *Sumskovoce* da ti dani čekanja što brže prođu~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Diki* da u srijedu čuješ lijepe vijesti~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Svim čekalicama bete, transfera, punkcije~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X 
malo se šlepam! :Cool:

----------


## Joss

Pa što sam to propustila...Pinky draga čestitam ti od srca!!!  :Very Happy: 

Betu nisam ponavljala bila je 1504 14 dpt ( 8-stanični embrij 3 dana star)
i sretna sam jer sam si prištedjela još jedano stresno isčekivanje.
Test sam napravila za uspomenu tek kad sam vidjela betu.
Uživaj draga...zaslužila si  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~za 1. uzv

----------


## sara38

Svim pikalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
Svim čekalicama ET ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
Svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
A posebno svim trudnicama  :Love:  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## Pinky

> Svim pikalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Svim čekalicama ET ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> A posebno svim trudnicama !


*X*

joss cmooooook!!
lista stiže popodne, imam neko zbrčkano jutro

----------


## Sumskovoce

> *Tigrical*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~
> 
> *Dani82*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~
> ...


X na sve + jedna velika pusa Cranky i bebolini!!!!!!

*Loks i Bebach* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za predobar start i još bolji završetak!!!!

----------


## sara38

*Cranky* bravo za nalaze! Sad se opusti i uživaj  :Smile:  :Very Happy:  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

> *X*
> 
> joss cmooooook!!
> lista stiže popodne, imam neko zbrčkano jutro


Samo laganini  :Bye: .

----------


## kiara79

pinky,molim te mene stavi tamo na začelje,pod čekalice svačega... :Sad: 

svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

*diki*  draga puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~saljem  

 *alma_itd    kad vadis betu  ?  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno*
*venddy za sutra*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Maybe baby * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Canissa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*

----------


## Pinky

> pinky,molim te mene stavi tamo na začelje,pod čekalice svačega...
> 
> svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~


a joj kiara  :Sad:  šta se dogodilo? prekinuto?  :Love:

----------


## bebach

cranky prvotno napisa  
*Tigrical*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~

*Dani82*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~

*Sara38*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~

*Svima kome treba*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~


> X na sve + jedna velika pusa Cranky i bebolini!!!!!!
> 
> *Loks i Bebach* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za predobar start i još bolji završetak!!!!


*potpisujem sve!!!* sama sebi vibram... :Grin: 

+ za *Šumskicu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su se mrvice primile čvrsto, čvrsto za svoju mamicu!!!  :Kiss: 
veeeeeliki  :Love:  i cmok dragoj *mare157*!
i *Snekici* jedan big ljubac!
*Ambra,* javi se...šta ima novoga?

----------


## linalena

Što mislite o farbanju kolor šamponom??? Sutra imam punkciju, pa da se još danas ofarbam, ili cvikam previše???

Kaj je ono bilo sa konzumiranjem soka od cikle i ananasa, nešto se ne smije poslije punkcije a ja nemrem nikak naći to??? Uff da ima 10 mogućnosti nebi bilo problema al ovak kada je fifti/fifti uff ja sam u problemima

Kiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## andream

linalena, samo se ti slobodno farbaj. ja sam se farbala i u trudnoći i to nekoliko puta.
ovo s konzumiranjem cikle i ananasa, koliko se sjećam bilo je za podebljanje endometrija.

----------


## kiara79

> a joj kiara  šta se dogodilo? prekinuto?


da draga,jučer 18 dc folikuli bili isti do 13 mm i to je to...
u četvrtak mi je 21 dc isto moram gore da vidi,mada nemam pojma kaj će više gledati i da se da se dogovorimo za dalje..

----------


## sildad

Linalena slobodno se ofarbaj prije punkcije, vidim da je kolor šampon u pitanju i mislim da on nije upitan što se tiče štetnosti. Ako budeš trudna poslije ćeš vidjeti šta ćeš dalje s farbanjem, ja osobno ne bi od transfera pa do 12. tjedna. Cikla je za podebljavanje endometrija, ako s endometrijem nemaš problema, onda ti nema potrebe za ciklom, ali u svakom slučaju vitamini ti neće naškoditi, možeš iza transfera piti, ako ti se da čistiti sokovnik, meni bi ta cikla napravila užasan nered po kuhinji.

----------


## linalena

Hvala cure, pofarbati ću se , samo da mi se slegne sarma od ručka. I moram još po doznake za bolovanje, koje je to hodanje, prvo kod ginekologice po preporuku pa općeoj po to, ma šta moramo toliko hodati

----------


## Bab

hej curke...evo me i ovdje...
samo da javim da je punkcija prošla skoro pa bezbolno...dobililsmo 2 JS i nadamo se dobrom tulumu noćas.

pusa svima  i sretno čekalicama koječega

----------


## aleksandraj

za tulumarenje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito  (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim.  IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova
CERES - 2.stimul.ICSI/ Postojna (nakon 2x aih i 2x prirod.ICSI kbc Rijeka) 

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
modesty4 – 1. stimulirani ICSI, SD (nakon 2 AIH)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
Tinkica - 1. stimulirani ICSI LJubljana ~~~~~~~~
Sivka - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1.stim. IVF, 6x AIH i 2x klomifen IVF, sve SD)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS - 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)
rajvos - 5. ICSI, Petrova (nakon 2 ICSI VV, 1 ICSI CITO, 1 IVF MB) 
Pinky - 5. stimulirani PICSI, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, 3 ICSI, 1 PICSI)
diki ? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (molim detaljnije podatke o postupku)  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
 alma_itd 29.11. ~~~~~~~
venddy 30.11. ~~~~~~~~
Maybe baby 01.12. ~~~~~~~~
Canissa 01.12. ~~~~~~~~~
TheMargot 02.12. ~~~~~~~~
andream 02.12. ~~~~~~~~
nataša 05.12. ~~~~~~~~
mimi81 06.12. ~~~~~~~~
 Jesen82 06.12. ~~~~~~~~
AuroraBlu 06.12. ~~~~~~~
morskavila 06.12. ~~~~~~~~~
kety28 06.12. ~~~~~~~~~
mary26 07.12. ~~~~~~~~~
  marincezg 08.12. ~~~~~~~~~
metkovk@ 09.12. ~~~~~~~~~
anabanana 10.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
aneri 10.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
FionaM 10.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
klara 11.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
Sumskovoce 14.12. ~~~~~~~~~
Marinči 14.12. ~~~~~~~~~
kinki 14.12. ~~~~~~~~~
 
Čekalice (F)ET 

suzzie2 01.12.
marta7
seka35 04.12.
tigrical 02. ili 04.12.
Bab 03. ili 05.12.
ranga 02. 12.

 Čekalice punkcije 
 
linalena 01.12.
Gabi25 04. ili 05.12.
chiara 03. ili 04.12.

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 
andream
MANNY
matahari
ruža82

Pikalice 
zedra
loks
ž od milivoj73 
bebach
milla2
missy
Strumpfica
sara38
2hope

Klomifenke/Femarke
Marnie

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 
  IvaMia2009
Sonječka
ljube

On-GO
kerolajn5
PalcicaZg
 dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Pirica
Malena72
amyx
m arta
bugaboo

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić  
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333,  Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica,  innu, Zeena, bublica3, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Iberc,  Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, ,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@,   taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA,, Adikica, mare157, , luna1, Lua, matto, marta7,  MALECKA, Snekica,medena8,anđeo sa neba,lucija83, jo1974, crvenkapica77, Kikica1,Snješka,kiara79

----------


## tiki_a

Bab  :Klap: ~~~~~
linalena, ja se već duže farbam s farbama bez amonijaka tako da ne razmišljam puno o štetnosti, znači tvo je slučaj sličan.
kiara~~~~~folikule ili za dobar dogovor u četvrtak
Joss, prekrasan avatar  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

Bab za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
linalena za uspješnu punkciju sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima za što god vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

> Svim pikalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Svim čekalicama ET ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> A posebno svim trudnicama !


i za tebe draga moja milion~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspiješan postupak.

----------


## linalena

kak su ti utrogestani maleni, kak to zgurati a da ne ispadne??? Jer se onda mora malo odležati poslije umetanja ??

----------


## alma_itd

> *diki*  draga puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~saljem  
> 
>  *alma_itd    kad vadis betu  ?  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno*
> *venddy za sutra*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Maybe baby * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Canissa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *


 Stigli tezultati bete.12 dnt je 117,ali od juce imam krvarenje.Juce je bilo smedjkasto a danas je crveno.Sutra idem ponoviti betu,ali vec placem i ludim.Jeli neko imao slicno iskustvo sa ovakvom betom i krvarenjem?

----------


## sretna35

> hej curke...evo me i ovdje...
> samo da javim da je punkcija prošla skoro pa bezbolno...dobililsmo 2 JS i nadamo se dobrom tulumu noćas.
> 
> pusa svima i sretno čekalicama koječega


vrhunski tulum želim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Draga Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~za ljubav u labu
linalena, treba odležati nakon stavljanja utrića jer inače iscuri, ako na poslu (ili negdje već) ne možeš vaginalno, slobodno popij
alma, javit će se cure, dotad~~~~~~~~~da prođe krvarenje (uvijek je savjet mirovanje)i ~~~~1za sutrašnju betu

----------


## matahari

bilo bi ok odležati cca pola sata. 




> kak su ti utrogestani maleni, kak to zgurati a da ne ispadne??? Jer se onda mora malo odležati poslije umetanja ??

----------


## sretna35

> Stigli tezultati bete.12 dnt je 117,ali od juce imam krvarenje.Juce je bilo smedjkasto a danas je crveno.Sutra idem ponoviti betu,ali vec placem i ludim.Jeli neko imao slicno iskustvo sa ovakvom betom i krvarenjem?


beta je dobra, ali crveno krvarenje nije dobar znak, bilo je puno krvarenja kod naših cura pa su se rodila zdrava djeca, svakako se čim prije javi svom liječniku možda će poveati dozu utrogestana, a možda uvesti i neke inekcije

----------


## matahari

sretno alma! miruj, možda da ti povećaju dozu Utrogestana...

----------


## tiki_a

alma_itd, beta je baš kako treba, a ~~~~~~šaljem da krvarenje prestane.
linalena, male tabletice  :Laughing: . Ubaciš i odmaraš pola sata, već znaš. Meni je uvijek rečeno između punkcije i transfera piti tabletice, a poslije transfera vaginalno.

----------


## ana 03

Bab zelim ti tulum u labu jos boljeg od moga  :Smile: )) meni danas 21dnt i Beta 3109 ujutro na 1 uvz jedva cekam i mozda vec budemo culi nase malo srce  :Smile: )

----------


## Bebel

Koja predivna lista ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~T u 11. mj.2010  :Very Happy: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za čealice bete i duguuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu listu T u 12mj.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje onima koji sutra ponavljaju ß  :Kiss: 

i posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pacijente sa VV-a da konačno i oni krenu popunjavati forumsku statistiku T  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> Koja predivna lista ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~T u 11. mj.2010 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za čealice bete i duguuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu listu T u 12mj.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje onima koji sutra ponavljaju ß 
> 
> i posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pacijente sa VV-a da konačno i oni krenu popunjavati forumsku statistiku T


X
I za tebe draga puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i poljubaca od moje cure i od mene.

----------


## sretna35

*Nika* dooobrodošla  :Very Happy:  :Joggler: , hvala ti da postojiš!!!!!

Čestitke sretnoj obitelji, a ponajviše ipak mamici *Mimek*  :Kiss: !

----------


## mare41

I ja ovdje želim dobrodošlicu Niki damici, i čestitke našoj Mimek i cijeloj obitelji :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ogla

Draga Pinky... prvo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (kad ne smin više)

pa onda  :Kiss:  za pozitivu i  :Shock:  za betu!!! Normalno da ti je panika i sve... a kome ne bi bilo? Lijepo se čuvaj, pij folnu i broji dane do ultrazvuka!! E da... miruj... :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> I ja ovdje želim dobrodošlicu Niki damici, i čestitke našoj Mimek i cijeloj obitelji


Ajme, ajme, koja sreća!!! Mimek, čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!!

----------


## Sela

Cestitke na *Niki* draga *Mimek i suprug*!!!!!!Sretno!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Sela

*Ana* za srceko!!!! :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## mimi81

Cure sretno svima u iščekivanju bete!
Ana vibre za srce!
Curama koje su dobile betu da se stvari nastave dobro razvijati i da sve budete još dugo, dugo trudne!

----------


## Pinky

mimek  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srce

ogla  :Kiss:  

pitanje:svi mi govore (evo ogla me je podsjetila) da mirujem. jučer sam išla po utrogestane kod soc. ginićke i sestra me iznapadala šta nisam poslala muža i da ja trebam mirovati.
zanima me kako izgleda to mirovanje do srca? moram li baš ležati ili ne micat se iz kuće, ne raditi nikakve poslove i sjeduckat/ležuckat ili nešto treće?
pojma nemam kako da se ponašam  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ogla

> mimek 
> ana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srce
> 
> ogla  
> 
> pitanje:svi mi govore (evo ogla me je podsjetila) da mirujem. jučer sam išla po utrogestane kod soc. ginićke i sestra me iznapadala šta nisam poslala muža i da ja trebam mirovati.
> zanima me kako izgleda to mirovanje do srca? moram li baš ležati ili ne micat se iz kuće, ne raditi nikakve poslove i sjeduckat/ležuckat ili nešto treće?
> pojma nemam kako da se ponašam



... pa draga moja Pinky, vidjet ćeš i sama kako će se tvoj organizam od jednom osijećat iscrpljeno, mislim da je to prirodna zaštita, tako da ti se sada niti neće dati ne znam ni ja kopat vrt  :Smile:  k tome uzimamo još dodatno progesteron koji te isto malo uljuljuška... 

ako nemaš nekih problema, sve je ok s tobom, onda se preporuča mirovanje u smislu, da si doma u mirnom okruženju, ali da prije i posljepodne prošetaš na sviježem zraku (ne u šopingcentru), da ne nosiš teret, da ne usisavaš i ne radiš generalku po kući, znači ne opterećivati trbušne mišiće.... da jedeš zdravo i raznovrsno i da piješ minimum 1,5 l vode jer smo sada sklone raznim urinoinfekcijama i sl. (+i ti vaginalni utrogestani, ma koliko prala ruke imaju isto efekta na vag.floru...i faunu  :Wink:  )

Sad ti je božićno vrijeme, baci se na izradu nakita i ukrasa, čitaj knjigu, gledaj neki film i kani se većih aktivnosti dok god ti DR ne kaže drugačije....

----------


## suzzie2

Prijavljujem ET dva zametka i betu 14.12. 

Sad čekanje...mislim da će me to izludit! Ako već i nisam luda nakon pokušaja da upoće dođem u priliku čekat betu! :Cool:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*alma_itd*  :Very Happy:  za betu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!
*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
*ana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepše kuckavo srčeko
*Mimek*  :Very Happy:  ČESTITKE od srca na malenoj Niki!!!!!
Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do nema, dabogda dočekale svoju sreću i napravile još dužu listu u 12. mjesecu!
*linalena* nisi paranoična...ja znam kako ti je..moja kosa je trobojna, a ne dvobojna...nisam se farbala mjesec dana prije postupka (da očistim tijelo, po mojoj logici) niti u postupku, a kad dobijemo našu pozitivnu betu (jer se ničem drugom ni ne nadamo  :Wink: ) bit ću trobojna dok moja kosa ne izraste i ošišam ostatke ofarbane kose... Naravno da nisam nikoga pitala (osim gđe Marilyin Glenville koja mi je i slatkiše htjela oduzeti  :Laughing:  ) i ostala paf kad sam skužila da to baš i nema utjecaja....pa sad nosim svoju gadnu zurku i ko mi kriv...nitko...

----------


## lastavica1979

Pinky mirovanje znaći do 13 tjedna trudnoce jer je to neko najosjetljivije razdoblje. Znaci ovisno o simptomima meni se recimo nije spavalao i nisam bila umorna,a mirovala sam cijeli dan samo sam skuhala rucak i oprala sudje,sve ostalo radi mm, to ne znaci da sam si ja umislila da sam invalid i da si mogu priustit nista ne radit vec jednostavno nakon jednog spontanog kojeg sam imala ovu bebicu cuvam ko oko u glavi taman da paukiće rukom odmahivala,al mm je super domacica tako da sam u cistom bez paukića

----------


## klara

> pitanje:svi mi govore (evo ogla me je podsjetila) da mirujem. jučer sam išla po utrogestane kod soc. ginićke i sestra me iznapadala šta nisam poslala muža i da ja trebam mirovati.
> zanima me kako izgleda to mirovanje do srca? moram li baš ležati ili ne micat se iz kuće, ne raditi nikakve poslove i sjeduckat/ležuckat ili nešto treće?
> pojma nemam kako da se ponašam


"Mirovanje" znači ne raditi teške poslove, malo prošetati pa se odmoriti i tako.
"Strogo mirovanje" je do wc-a i nazad u krevet.

Koliko sam uspjela pohvatati tvoje postove nemaš nekog razloga za posebno mirovanje i čuvanje, znači ponašaš se normalno kao svaka druga zdrava trudnica.

----------


## linalena

Eto izvještaja sa SD:

Imamo 19 oocita, sutra zovemo da vidimo kaj se oplodilo, al dok kaže da će biti za zamrzavati i da će transfer biti u ponedjeljak, kaj nije to kasno??? Valjda idu na blastice

Punkcija me bolila, i ona pikanja ali i nekakva tiskanja joj, al nisam ni glasa pustila. Samo sam grizla usnicu i žmirila.Ali eto sada kada je prošlo niš, ležim doma i odmaram. I da, ja gore i ovaj ga pika li ga pika a mene sestra ispituje kak se zovem, prezivam ,koliko lijekova uzimala, ma rekla ja njoj da se moram koncetrirat i jedva protisnula odgovore

Za terapiju dobila utriće 3×2, andol100 1×1 i deksametazon 1×1

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za rast folikula, za lijepe zrele stanice, za živahne i zdrave spermiće, za lijepu diobu , za lagane punkcije i kvalitetne transfere te posebno za veelikeeeee bete

----------


## Gabi25

linalena vau, odličan rezultat!!! Evo za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za blastice

Mimek čestitam od srca na novom dugo čekanom članu obitelji :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aneri

Linealna, ako sam dobro pohvatala, već sam ti na drugom mjestu ostavile poruku, ali evo i ovdje za suuuuuper rezultate~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## seka35

suzie ,sad cu ti sebrzo pridruziti. ja imam fet u mariboru zakazan 4,12.
pa cu u cekalice kao i ti

----------


## crvenkapica77

linalena    :Smile:   :Smile:   ....sjecam se svoje punkcije na SD....bas tako...dr. punktira  ja stisla zube,a sestra  ispituje me o svem i svacem, gdje zivim sta radim,  ovo-ono--a ja rijeci ne mogu progovorit,  a ona to da skrene pozornost, da se opustimo,    :Smile: ..mada tesko..nonstop cekas kad ce ono  jako zabolit jer prvi ti je put....
.sjecam se bilo ih je  7-8 u sobi , sto  dr. sestri i ucenica, 
svi  su me ispitivali   i nasmijavali  ,ustvari ucenice su stajale i gledale mi direkt u p***   onak isprepadane a ja na trenutak pomislih  e  cure  dao Bog da ovo  ne budete nikad trebale,
 ..  

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
cekalicam bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
trudnicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
cekalicama punkcije  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za  uspjesne transfere ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

Mimek čestitam na curici... :Zaljubljen: 

linalena tebi i ovdje...za tulum...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

svima,baš svima za sve kaj vam treba...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Danas ines31 ima termin~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

Čestitke našoj dragoj Mimek od  :Heart:  i cijeloj njenoj obitelji a maloj Niki ogromna dobrodošlica i neka je kroz život prati zdravlje i sreća.

----------


## alma_itd

Stigli nalazi iz lab. Beta 14dnt 138,ne dupla se pravilno.12dnt je bila 117.Kazu da je pozitivno sto se povecava,a ja neznam sta da mislim.Jeli neko imao slicno iskustvo sa ovakvom betom?Jutros sam popila vaginaletu i nakon sat vremana jedva se odljuljala do kreveta.Dobila sam i pismo iz bolnice.Imamo 9 embriona zaledjenih.Nadam se da ce barem jedno prezivjeti odmrzavanje jer se sve manje nadam da ce ovo sa betom biti dobro.Krvarenje jos uvijek traje.U petak idem ponovo u lab.

----------


## GIZMOS

*Alma_itd*, nažalost, ovakvo duplanje ne miriše na dobro i moraš biti spremna na sve... Uf, ne znam što bi ti rekla, ali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ipak okrene na dobro i da te sljedeća beta iznenadi  :Heart: 
Jesi radila betu u istom labu?

*Mimek*, čestitke tebi i TM!

----------


## alma_itd

> *Alma_itd*, nažalost, ovakvo duplanje ne miriše na dobro i moraš biti spremna na sve... Uf, ne znam što bi ti rekla, ali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ipak okrene na dobro i da te sljedeća beta iznenadi 
> Jesi radila betu u istom labu?
> 
> *Mimek*, čestitke tebi i TM!


jesam,radila sam u istom labu,ali sam prvu radila u 8 navecer a drugu sam radila jutros u 89nisam mogla cekati do navecer),predpostavljam da to nema bas neke veze,do sad je trebala da bude preko 200.Do petka se agonija nastavlja.

----------


## GIZMOS

Razumijem te skroz jer sam i sama imala nepravilno duplanje i dobivala i gubila vjeru i tako nekoliko puta. Treba imat strpljenja i čekati petak! Ništa drugo ne preostaje...

----------


## diki

Alma_itd šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje
Ja prijavljujem da mi je beta danas 15. dnt 25,3 , smanjuje se i to je najvjerovatnije biokemijska :Sad:  
 u 1. mjesecu idem u nove pobjede s sretnijim ishodom od ovog  :Yes:

----------


## linalena

Ja sam pod utjecajem svoje prve punkcije zaboravila zavibrati svim ostalima

Ana03   :Klap:  za veliku betu a Alma nadam se daće se i tvoja beta trgnuti prema gore

Svima puno puno pusica i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## molu

> Mimek čestitam na curici...
> 
> linalena tebi i ovdje...za tulum...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~
> 
> svima,baš svima za sve kaj vam treba...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X
malo se šlepam

----------


## Sela

Cijeli dan mislim na *Suzzie-na* dva cvjetica i na uspjesno vrtlarenje!!!!Da opet ne zaboravim-*Suzzie*,mislim da je doslo tvojih 40 tjedana!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Svima uspjeha na tone!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

linalena pa ti si prava koka, bravo  :Klap: 
suzie  :Klap: ~~~~~~~
diki žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

Sada malo čitam i opet me lovi strah: dakle punkcija danas, doktor najavio transfer u ponedjeljak 5 dan i to su onda blastice?? Na naše 3 zakonske stanice vjerojatnosti malene

Rekao je da će sigurno biti što za zamrznuti? Ja imam 19 oocita, 3 oplode a kaj ne zamrzavaju sve ostalo ili opet biraju bolje stanice

----------


## Kadauna

ajoj, Linalena, mnogo pitanja u ova nezgodna doba novoga od donošenja novoga zakona :Grin: 

Je, veliki je rizik da od tri jajne stanice koje ti smiju oploditi ne dočeka niti jedna 5. dan, zato uglavnom državne institucije koliko sam ja upratila i uhvatila *NE* idu na blastice. 

No ako stvari krenu po zlu, bolnica će te sigurno nazvati i javiti tebi da dođete ranije....... 

Kako je tebi liječnik odmah mogao reći da će transfer biti u ponedjeljak, dakle 5 dan meni nije posve jasno, ali valjda on zna :Yes: .

Ne zamrzavaju sve, uglavnom neke jajne stanice budu prezrele, neke nezrele i te ne zamrzavaju.... rekla bih....... Mene bi više zanimalo kojom metodom zamrzavanja se služe na S. Duhu? *Slow freezing ili vitrifikacija? MOžda netko od vas može pitati?*

----------


## Jesen82

cure da li se nekom javila maybe baby? tebala je vaditi betu danas

----------


## ana 03

ei hvala vam -jedno srceko ce se tek u utorak cuti kad ponavljamo uvz. za sad me muci desni jajnik koji je duplo veci od lijevoga i dosta me boli,iako mirujem i nista pretjerano ne radim al eto. vidi se GV i ŽV i po njihovom smo 5+4.

----------


## KIKLA123

čestitke *mimek
*svim trudnicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~  da bude sve ok.
tužnicama :Love: 
i naša draga *ines31* je danas rodila svoga Markića :Zaljubljen: ........

----------


## KIKLA123

> Danas ines31 ima termin~~~~~~~~~~


 *mare* je danas je termin bio.i pogođen!!!!! mali dečko ima 50cm i težak je 3550. i mama veli prava mala spavalica :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cestitke ines !!!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

čestitke *Ines31* na malenom spavalici Marku koji je eto među onih 2-3%beba koje stižu baš na termin

*diki*

----------


## bebach

*mimek i ines* čestitke od srca!!!
*linalena* :Klap:  za punkciju i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i nazad za party u labu!
*loks*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
pikalicama, čekalicama punkcije, čekalicama bete, za uspješne transfere, trudničicama, ma svima puuuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

*Ines31*Čestitam na malom uspavanom zlatu......Markiću dragi želimo ti dobrodošlicu!!!!!

----------


## mare41

Ines31, čestitke na Markiću!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy: (mali čovjek stigao pristojno na vrijeme, kak se šika :Smile: ).

----------


## molu

čestitke Ines31!

----------


## venddy

Ines 31 čestitke na sinčiću. Evo da javim i na odbrojavanju danas 14 dpt beta 1454. Samo da se i dalje nastavi sve odvijat kako treba. Da li ste vi nakon bete normalno nastavile raditi ili otvorile bolovanje.  Ja radim od od 5 dpt i sada ne znam da li da nastavim ili odmaram. Ima neko savjet?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *mimek i ines* čestitke od srca!!!
> *linalena* za punkciju i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i nazad za party u labu!
> *loks*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> pikalicama, čekalicama punkcije, čekalicama bete, za uspješne transfere, trudničicama, ma svima puuuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


venddy  cestitam  
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo mene drage moje s negativnim testom... Idemo dalje  :Wink:  E sad...da vas pitam, meni je dr. A napisao urinarni test, a moja soc. gin. mi je dala i uputnicu za betu... Da li ima uopće smisla ići vaditi ili da odem sutra reda radi? Danas zovem dr. A da mu javim i da čujem za dalje...

*TheMargot i andream* vama želim danas visoke bete  :Klap: 
I svim ostalim curama PUNO sreće  :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

*mimek* i *Ines31* čestitam vam od srca  :Sing:  :Dancing Fever:  :Bouncing: 
svima puno za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Zvala ja biologicu i rekli mi sljedeće: transfer u ponedjeljak!!!! Znači ide se na 5 dan i samim time valjda na  blastice. Pitala ja koliko komada, odgovor:vidi se na dvije???? Još su 9 stanica zamrznuli

A sada me frka dal će se dobro podijeliti do tada, dal će/neće biti transfera, joj joj

----------


## sretna35

_cure dobro jutro i kuham finu mirišljavu kavicu_

_linalena sretno u ponedjeljak i dao Bog narednih 9 mjeseci ne razmišljala o smrznutim stanicama_

_maybebaby idemo dalje_

_andream za iznenađenje danas_

----------


## m arta

jel netko zna za Canissu? jučer je trebala vaditi betu.

----------


## linalena

hvala Sretna i drage volje prihvaćam kavicu, a vraćam :kolače:

----------


## tigrical

Jutrošnji transfer prebačen za subotu...idemo na blastice! Jako sam vesela, a istovremeno se i bojim.

----------


## Marinči

Dobro jutro curke!

*Venddy*, predivna beta :Very Happy: 
*linalena*~~~~~~~~~~ izdrži do ponedjeljka, bit će sve dobro!
Svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Meni vrijeme tako sporo prolazi...beta tek 14. 12.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*tigrical*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za blastice!!!!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Meni vrijeme tako sporo prolazi...beta tek 14. 12.


Pričaj mi o tome....... Marinči nama beta isti dan....

----------


## Marinči

> Pričaj mi o tome....... Marinči nama beta isti dan....


Da...nadajmo se da ćemo imati razloga za veselje!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ma nego šta....skakat će čitav forum od veselja  :Smile:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Cannisa

Evo drage moje da Vam se javim, ispričavam se jučer nisam imala ni snage ni volje....uglavnom betu nisam ni dočekala  :Crying or Very sad:  . Dobila M točno na vrijeme, i za svaki slučaj 2 testa, koji su bili ogromni -.
Skupljamo snage za dalje i čekamo proljetni vlakić

----------


## andream

canissa, žao mi je, i moja je beta danas nula.

----------


## Maybe baby

*Cannissa, andream* :Love: 
Ja sam sada zvala dr. i rekao mi je da moram opet ponoviti test u subotu...

----------


## kiara79

andream,Cannisa...stvarno mi je žao... :Love: 

ines 31 čestitke na dečkiću... :Heart: (konačno i jedno muško sa SD...u zadnje vrijeme sve same curke) :Smile: 

svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aneri

cannisa i andream, znam da su sve riječi suvišne :Love: 
Želim vjerovati da je Balašević u pravu kad kaže:"Netko to od gore vidi sve". :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## andream

aneri, jako si to lijepo napisala. 
ja se nadam da nećemo dugo tugovati jer već sutra idemo na novi dogovor s docom.

----------


## Tinkica

Pinky molim te da me makneš s popisa za 11 mjesec,
sve ono moje krvarenje ipak nije bilo bezazleno,moja mrvica se smjestila u jajovod i tamo rasla,u pon sam operirana i evo sad kod kuće opet mirujem i čekam bolje dane.
svima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

tinkica, žao mi je.
koliko loših vijesti danas...

----------


## Marinči

Tinkica, andream, cannisa .....  žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a joooj    :Sad:   :Sad:  
tinkica, zao mi je      :Love: 
andream, cannisa      :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Tinkica, andream, cannisa  .....  žao mi je


 X

----------


## Tibi

> Tinkica, andream, cannisa .....  žao mi je


ajme danas samo tužne vijesti  :Sad: , budite hrabre drage moje  :Love:

----------


## mimi81

Andream, canisa, tinkica žao mi je :Love: 
Mene sutra čeka vađenje bete...
Dršte fige, molite se, trudnice sipajte prašinu.... :Yes:

----------


## morskavila

cure, stvarno loše vijesti danas...  mora biti bolje drugi puta  :Love:

----------


## Pinky

uffffff tinkica, andream, canissa  :Sad:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love: 
drž'te se drage moje.

lista ide predvečer

----------


## molu

tinkica, andream, canissa - žao mi je cure, držte se  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

> tinkica, andream, canissa - žao mi je cure, držte se


X
 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## anabanana

Stvarno ruzne vijesti...cure, zao mi je...........

----------


## sara38

*Andream, Cannisa, Tinkica*, cure, glavu gore, možete vi to, šaljem vam puno  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: !

*Tigrical*, posebno za tebe i tvoje blastice ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## Gabi25

andream, cannisa, tinkica, žao mi je cure  :Sad:  držite se...

Pinky obzirom da ćeš raditi novu listu možeš mene i loks staviti u čekalice punkcije 03.12.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Gabi25 i loks* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super JS i feštu u labu!
*Tigrical* za ludilo u labu i super truper blastice  :Wink:  
*Dani* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

*andream, cannisa, tinkica*  :Sad:   :Sad:  Jako mi je žao cure  :Sad:

----------


## sretna35

ružno vrijeme, loše vijesti cure moje drage *andream, canissa, tinkica* šaljem vam zagrljaje i poljupce virtualne :Love:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Jesen82

cure da se i ja javim sa ne dobrim vijestima... jutros sam krenula spotirati.. i čak je na papiru bilo i tragova svježe krvi... zvala doca najdražeg i rekao beta ipak sutra pa da ćemo onda vidjeti... ja vam ne gajim nade skoro pa nikakve jer je ovo početak moje klasične menge...

što mogu kada su moja jaja nevoljka i nekooperativna i ne žele surađivati :Yes:  biologica je lijepo rekla da njegovi dečki kakvi su bili zadnji put da sigurno oplođuju, da u to nema sumnje nego da je pitanje kakve su mi stanice i da li dolazi do oplodnje

pa sam ja zaključila da u mediju nemaju gdje pobjeći i da će morati popustiti pred dečkima :Grin:  tako da znam da je uspjeh na IVF-u zagarantiran :Grin: 

eto cure.. ne da mi se niti biti tužna.. nemam više snage.. možda me lupi za koji dan ali svejedno mi nije žao ničega.. sretna sam jer sam našla Lučija i da smo nadalje u dobrim rukama :Smile: 

javim se sutra kad dobijem betu.. da vam potvrdim što već sada znam

ljubim vas sve jako jako jako!

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Gabi25 i loks* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super JS i feštu u labu!
> *Tigrical* za ludilo u labu i super truper blastice  
> *Dani* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> 
> *andream, cannisa, tinkica*   Jako mi je žao cure


Jesen82, vidi Pinky, isto imala spooting, a sada trudnica..dok ne prokrvari jako, nista ne mora znaciti...

----------


## Jesen82

> Jesen82, vidi Pinky, isto imala spooting, a sada trudnica..dok ne prokrvari jako, nista ne mora znaciti...


Hvala ti draga, ali Pinky je imala par kapi koliko se mogu sjetiti i više ništa... kod mene je to kontinuirano...budemo sutra vidjeli

----------


## aleksandraj

Jesen82, za betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

----------


## venddy

Maybe baby obavezno izvadi betu, samo je ona potpuno pouzdana, testovi su znali biti negativni a beta pokazati nešto drugo. Zavisi i koliko je test osjetljiv

----------


## Maybe baby

Idem ja u ponedjeljak ipak betu vaditi :Wink:

----------


## venddy

Jesen82, za betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
tinkica, andream, canissa žao mi je, držite se

----------


## m arta

Cannisa, andream i tinkice, žao mi je. :Sad: 
Jesen82 drago mi je da si našla dr L, on je zaista divan. sretno! :Smile:

----------


## matahari

kad krene negativno... tinkica, andream, canissa žao mi je, držite se. 
Jesen 82, Maybebaby želim vam ogromne bete. 
Ja sam sutra na inseminaciji i onda se pridružujem čekalicama bete!

----------


## sretna35

> Jutrošnji transfer prebačen za subotu...idemo na blastice! Jako sam vesela, a istovremeno se i bojim.


dobre vijesti čestitam

----------


## sretna35

*jesen82* želim ti ogromno troznamenkasto iznenađenje sutra

isto želim i *Maybebaby*

----------


## Marnie

tinkica, andream, cannisa baš mi je žao cure  :Sad: .

----------


## marincezg

> kak su ti utrogestani maleni, kak to zgurati a da ne ispadne??? Jer se onda mora malo odležati poslije umetanja ??


eh da, maleni su a kaj je jos gore meni se dogodilo par puta da se i otkotrljal, e onda ga je muz lovio
sou zivi, da moras odlezati barem pol sata.........

----------


## linalena

je je baš mi se ujutro u 7 otkotrljao pod krevet  , ajd malo smijeha

meni se spava poslije njih a kažu da je to nuspojava kada se piju

----------


## Bebel

> Tinkica, andream, cannisa .....  žao mi je


X
 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## tigrical

> tinkica, andream, cannisa baš mi je žao cure .


jooooj

----------


## Pinky

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny  – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito  (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani  ICSI-TESSE, Cito  (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim.  IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova
CERES - 2.stimul.ICSI/ Postojna (nakon 2x aih i 2x prirod.ICSI kbc Rijeka) 

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
modesty4 – 1. stimulirani ICSI, SD (nakon 2 AIH)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
Sivka - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1.stim. IVF, 6x AIH i 2x klomifen IVF, sve SD)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS - 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)
rajvos - 5. ICSI, Petrova (nakon 2 ICSI VV, 1 ICSI CITO, 1 IVF MB) 
Pinky - 5. stimulirani PICSI, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, 3 ICSI, 1 PICSI)
alma_itd ~~~~~~~~~~~~~(molim detaljnije podatke o postupku)  :Very Happy: 

12. mj.2010 

venddy - (molim detaljnije podatke o postupku)  :Very Happy: 


*Naša lista* 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Maybe baby 01.12. ~~~~~~~~
TheMargot 02.12. ~~~~~~~~
nataša 05.12. ~~~~~~~~
mimi81 06.12. ~~~~~~~~
 Jesen82 06.12. ~~~~~~~~
AuroraBlu 06.12. ~~~~~~~
morskavila 06.12. ~~~~~~~~~
kety28 06.12. ~~~~~~~~~
mary26 07.12. ~~~~~~~~~
  marincezg 08.12. ~~~~~~~~~
metkovk@ 09.12. ~~~~~~~~~
anabanana 10.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
aneri 10.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
FionaM 10.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
klara 11.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
Sumskovoce 14.12. ~~~~~~~~~
Marinči 14.12. ~~~~~~~~~
kinki 14.12. ~~~~~~~~~
suzzie2 14.12. ~~~~~~~~
ranga 16.12. ~~~~~~~~~
dani82 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
 
Čekalice (F)ET 

marta7
seka35 04.12.
tigrical  04.12.
Bab 03. ili 05.12.
linalena 06.12.
ema 

 Čekalice punkcije 
 
Gabi25 03.12.
loks 03.12.
chiara 03.12.
Strumpfica 04.12.
ž od milivoj73 05. ili 06.12.
 
AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 
andream
MANNY
matahari
ruža82


Pikalice 
zedra
bebach
milla2
missy
sara38
2hope
IvaMia2009
Sonječka

Klomifenke/Femarke
Marnie
rikikiki

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 
ljube
marina81

On-GO
kerolajn5
PalcicaZg
 dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Pirica
Malena72
amyx
m arta
bugaboo

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesenski vlakić  
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333,  Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica,  innu, Zeena, bublica3, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Iberc,  Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli,  Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, ,  mini3, tlatinčica,  klara, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@,   taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo,  vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA,, Adikica, mare157, , luna1, Lua, matto, marta7,  MALECKA, Snekica,medena8,anđeo sa neba,lucija83, jo1974, crvenkapica77, Kikica1,Snješka,kiara79,diki, Cannisa,andream,Tinkica  :Love:

----------


## maca2

> tinkica, andream, cannisa baš mi je žao cure .


*X*
 Jako mi je žao cure...doći će i vaše vrijeme,samo hrabro naprijed!  :Love:

----------


## zedra

tinkica, andream, cannisa :Love:

----------


## bebach

> *Gabi25 i loks* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super JS i feštu u labu!
> *Tigrical* za ludilo u labu i super truper blastice  
> *Dani* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> 
> *andream, cannisa, tinkica*   Jako mi je žao cure


*X*

*jesen82, mimi81*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu tetu betu!

evo, ja danas bila na 1. folikulom. i imam 6 lipih, velikih folikula, endo odličan...u sub. 2.uzv. Nadam se da će folikuli biti i dalje lipi, veliki i nabitnije puni!

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba!  :Kiss:

----------


## alma_itd

> tinkica, andream, cannisa


I ja potpisujem :Sad:

----------


## linalena

Dobila nakon punkcije još 1 decepeptyl, al nemam nikakve upute, jel se to uzima tamo negdje poslije transfera????

----------


## GIZMOS

*Linalena*, decapeptyl se uzima dan-dva nakon transfera, ali ništa ne brini, sve će ti doktor napisati na nalazu na dan transfera. Vjerojatno ćeš dobiti i 2 injekcije brevatcida...
*Tikica, Andream, Cannisa*....za nove pobjede!
*Denny*, da danas sa ultrazvuka dođeš presretna!
I još malo*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
za sve današnje čekalice bete

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Pinky tnx za lis**tu*

----------


## aneri

Margot, Jesen i sve ostale koje danas vade betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

> Margot, Jesen i sve ostale koje danas vade betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*
X* da nam bude divan dan!!!

----------


## Marinči

Jučer sve neke loše vijesti....dajte nam cure danas nešto pozitivno  :Love:

----------


## Sela

Svima koje danas vade betu,milion vibrica!!!!

----------


## andream

Pinky, mene možeš staviti pod femarku jer od danas počinjemo s istom ... a i ljepše se vidjeti na vrhu nego biti na dnu  :Smile: 
I ja vibram za današnje čekalice bete, nek budu bolje vijesti nego jučer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Cannisa

Cure hvala vam što ste uz mene :Heart: 
A doći će i moje vrijeme.
Mislim ja sam u nekoj fazi da bi najrađe odustala od svega, al sva sreća pa postoji ovaj forum, postojite vi , moj suprug koji me stalno tiješi i dr. koji ništa ne pita nego me samo stavio na listu. Svima skupa hvala od  :Heart: .

----------


## Jesen82

cure moje drage...

kako sam i mislila.. nije dobro.. beta mi je 0,13

javila sam docu pa čekam da mi se javi

dok ga dočekam, jer ću i njega pitati..ako mi možete reći od čega mi je ovih 13? mislim čisto me zanima.. štopericu sam dobila 18.11 navečer tako da ne bi trebala biti ona.. nakon prvog AIH mi je beta bila 0,00

eto, pa ako me tko može educirati

Piny draga.. pliz me makni sa čekalica bete

svima veliki poljubaca i hvala i vama koje ste mi pisale riječi ohrabrenja na pp :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

jesen   zao mi je  draga   :Love:  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

> Cure hvala vam što ste uz mene
> A doći će i moje vrijeme.
> Mislim ja sam u nekoj fazi da bi najrađe odustala od svega, al sva sreća pa postoji ovaj forum, postojite vi , moj suprug koji me stalno tiješi i dr. koji ništa ne pita nego me samo stavio na listu. Svima skupa hvala od .


na ovo stavljam debeli potpis...
i ja jučer završila svoj prirodnjak(folikuli ostali do 13 mm)i sa tim zaokružila svoju MPO priču za ovu godinu...eto sada malo odmora,malo Metformina,koji su mi uveli u th.i čekamo veljaču...
svima za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## kiara79

> jesen zao mi je draga


i ovo ću potpisati...

----------


## anabanana

Dobro, dajte mi lijepih vijesti...i nebo place s nama....kisa,kisa,kisa.  :Sad:

----------


## Pinky

jesen, kiara, cannisa  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  da ovo bude zadnji božić bez vaših mrvica sa vama  :Heart:

----------


## matahari

jesen, draga, žao mi je! ja prijavljujem odrađen AIH, beta 17.12.

----------


## Jesen82

> jesen   zao mi je  draga


hvala ti draga... ljubim te :Smile: 




> i ovo ću potpisati...


i tebi hvala i svim curama i da kažem svim curama kojima imaju negativnu betu da mi je žao da smo sve istu sudbinu ovaj mjesec doživjele.. ali biti će bolje nekako... mora :Smile: 

ako netko zna odgovor na moje pitanje gore bila bih jako zahvalna :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> jesen, kiara, cannisa    da ovo bude zadnji božić bez vaših mrvica sa vama


potpisujem draga, hvala ti!

----------


## Aurora*

> cure moje drage...
> 
> kako sam i mislila.. nije dobro.. *beta mi je 0,13*
> 
> javila sam docu pa čekam da mi se javi
> 
> dok ga dočekam, jer ću i njega pitati..*ako mi možete reći od čega mi je ovih 13?* mislim čisto me zanima.. štopericu sam dobila 18.11 navečer tako da ne bi trebala biti ona.. nakon prvog AIH mi je beta bila 0,00
> 
> eto, pa ako me tko može educirati
> ...


Beta ispod 5 nema klinickog znacenja kada je u pitanju potvrda trudnoce, a sve brojke do 5 se pripisuju laboratorijskim odstupanjima. 

Zao mi je sto je i ovaj put tvoja beta ostala negativna i zelim ti da vec sljedeci put bude neupitno velika i pravilno rastuca.  :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

Beta je na 14. dnt 56.6 što je premalo.
Moram u pon opet vaditi betu i moja gin kaže da to još može rasti ali ja se nekako ne nadam previše.
Žao mi je što nemam bolje vijesti

----------


## aneri

Jesen, jako mi je žao, baš sam se nadala da će beta biti pozitvno iznenađenje :Love: 

mimi, ja vibram da počne rasti~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jesen82

> Beta je na 14. dnt 56.6 što je premalo.
> Moram u pon opet vaditi betu i moja gin kaže da to još može rasti ali ja se nekako ne nadam previše.
> Žao mi je što nemam bolje vijesti


držim fige da se beta uozbilji i krene prelijepo i pravilno duplati! sretno! :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> Beta ispod 5 nema klinickog znacenja kada je u pitanju potvrda trudnoce, a sve brojke do 5 se pripisuju laboratorijskim odstupanjima. 
> 
> Zao mi je sto je i ovaj put tvoja beta ostala negativna i zelim ti da vec sljedeci put bude neupitno velika i pravilno rastuca.


hvala ti :Smile: 




> *Jesen,* jako mi je žao, baš sam se nadala da će beta biti pozitvno iznenađenje
> 
> mimi, ja vibram da počne rasti~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvala ti, biti će bolje sljedeći put :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Hvala vam što vjerujete kad već ja ne mogu...

----------


## laky

> Beta je na 14. dnt 56.6 što je premalo.
> Moram u pon opet vaditi betu i moja gin kaže da to još može rasti ali ja se nekako ne nadam previše.
> Žao mi je što nemam bolje vijesti


od maja8 je bila ista a sad drzi svoju bebicu u rukama potrazi njene postove

----------


## crvenkapica77

mimi,  ja nekako ne odustajem od tvoje bete   , cekam ponedeljak....sivka sa SD je imala  11dpt  betu 19,  kasnije je bilo sve super....
ja ti  drzim fige  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

> Svima koje danas vade betu,milion vibrica!!!!


potpisujem

----------


## sretna35

obzirom da sam debelo zakasnila s vibricama sada ispočetka 

*jesen82* žao mi je, vjerujem da će ve tvoj prvi IVF biti uspješan

*mimi81* još malo strpljenja draga, možda ipak bude uspjeh, bilo je više takvih situacija na forumu

----------


## mimimuc

dobila sam dozvolu da prijavim jednu današnju super betu sa VV-a-916 
transfer 2-dnevnih embrija
velika pusa mojoj prijateljici i njenim mrvama , cmmmok :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

pikalice *andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabrost

tužnice *Cannisa* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Klap:  za brzi nastavak

draga moja *kiara79* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dodatnu terapiju i nastavak u veljači , kada mački zamjauču

čekalice bete  *matahari* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ brzo će 17ti

*mimi81* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se beta dalje lijepo dupla, eto već sljedeća će biti višestruku trocifrena

*mimimuc  *  :Klap:  bravo za ovu baš lijepu beturinu i kisni frendicu

Ko nam sljedeći vadi betu: *Nataša* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

za uspješne  današnje punkcije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *Gabi25 , loks ,chiara * 

I ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve ostale znane i neznane junakinje  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiara79

> pikalice *andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabrost
> 
> tužnice *Cannisa* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  za brzi nastavak
> 
> draga moja *kiara79* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dodatnu terapiju i nastavak u veljači , kada mački zamjauču
> 
> čekalice bete *matahari* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ brzo će 17ti
> 
> *mimi81* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se beta dalje lijepo dupla, eto već sljedeća će biti višestruku trocifrena
> ...


baš si lijepo sve to sročila,pa ću samo potpisati xxxx..
eh linalena,draga,pa kad bi ja nego skupa sa macama...mijaukat ćemo mi skupa... :Laughing:

----------


## Marinči

Lijepo je konačno čuti za trudnoću s VV-a i nadam se da će ih biti još puno u ovom mjesecu :Very Happy: 

mimi81...da bude velika beta u ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

Vidjet ćemo što sv. Nikola donosi...

----------


## Jesen82

> Vidjet ćemo što sv. Nikola donosi...


neka donese tebi draga kada već meni nije.. drži mi se!

----------


## Ordep

mimi moja beta je 12 dan s blastocistama bila svega 30.5 pa imam sinčića od 13 mjeseci tako da može ispasti sve super~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba za to.
svim novopečenim trudnicama čestitke ,  tužnicama da šta prije dođe sunce, a čekalicama neka dočekaju lijepe vijesti u ovom blagdanskom mjesecu. svima veeeeelllllllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiki cmook

----------


## Jesen82

> obzirom da sam debelo zakasnila s vibricama sada ispočetka 
> 
> *jesen82* žao mi je, vjerujem da će ve tvoj prvi IVF biti uspješan
> 
> *mimi81* još malo strpljenja draga, možda ipak bude uspjeh, bilo je više takvih situacija na forumu


hvala ti sretna :Smile:  za sve :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

*pokušavam staviti neku tablicu ali mi baš ne ide*

----------


## mirna26

*odustala.sorryte*

----------


## mimi81

Jesen82 hvala ti, Ordep hvala i tebi, Sretna 35 i tebi i svima koji pružaju podršku.
Ja sa na nedam previše da se ne razočaram a u pon će biti što biti mora
Pusa svima

----------


## MANNY

Drage moje cure/suborke! Nekolko dana me nije bilo i dosta sam toga propustila, sve sam sada pročitala. 
Vidim da ima dosta lijepih - pozitivih informacija/postova i od srca svima čestitam.
Nažalost, vidim da ima i  puno negativih informacija i stvarno mi je žao, ali cure moje od sveg srca vam želim da idući put bude bolje,  ne smijemo odustati jer i za nas jednom mora prosjati sunce. 
Evo ja u srijedu idem u Rijeku na svoju prvu folikulometriju pa ćemo vidjeti šta će biti.

----------


## mirna26

0 (nulti dan)- ovulacija ili punkcija
- oplodnja
1.dan- pronuklearni stadij
2.dan- brazdanje zametka
3.dan- osmostanični zametak (tranutak transfera)
4.dan- morula (1dnt 8-staničnog embrija)
5.dan- blastocista (2dnt 8st embrija) ili (trenutak transfera blastice)
- nestanak zone pelucide
6.dan- apozicija blastociste (3dnt za 8stanični embrij) ili (1dnt blastice)
7.dan- invazija trofoblasta-implantacija počinje (4dnt za 8st) ili (2dnt za blasticu)
8.dan- implantacija još uvijek traje (5dnt za 8st) ili (3dnt za blasticu)
-*ovdje otprilike počinje beta ulaziti u krv*
9.dan- implantacija još uvijek traje (6dnt za 8st) ili (4dnt za blasticu)
10.dan- implantacija još uvijek traje (7dnt za 8st) ili (5dnt za blasticu)
11.dan- uteroplacentni protok (8dnt za 8st) ili (6dnt za blasticu)
12.dan- dovršena implantacija (9dnt za 8st) ili (7dnt za blasticu)

*računa se da oko 4 tjedna od zadnje menstrucije beta iznosi oko 100i.j./L.*

----------


## mirna26

naravno nekima sve to skupa ide malčice sporije, zapravo većini nas tako da se ne sekirajte ako odstupa.

----------


## Jesen82

cure moje drage.. nazvao me doc i početkom veljače krećemo u naš prvi i dobitni IVF.. znam da bude to to :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> cure moje drage.. nazvao me doc i početkom veljače krećemo u naš prvi i dobitni IVF.. znam da bude to to


bravo jesen,za tebe i doca...
to će biti BINGO....
EVO TI ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matahari

eto ,draga, plan imaš, sad malo odmori. veljača je tu!





> cure moje drage.. nazvao me doc i početkom veljače krećemo u naš prvi i dobitni IVF.. znam da bude to to

----------


## marta7

vraćam se opet na najdonju listu, nismo dobili JS.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mirna legendo! HVALA TI PUNO!

----------


## linalena

Mirna 26 puno puno hvala ja baš tako nešto tražila na internetu i nikako da neđem, a zanima me da si otprilike izračunam kada bi išla raditi. Mislila ostati koji dan nakon transfera doma, barem do 9og dana. Radim u školi pa je ovo kraj godine i tak, da ne zafrknem klince (predajem matematiku)

marta 7  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## mirna26

ma nema na čemu...iskreno ja ovo gledam svaki dan da vidim šta je danas na repertoaru (mislim teorijski) :Rolling Eyes: 
samo pazite curke da ne pokupite neku infekciju, virozu  itd...pijte limun med preventivno i pijte brusnicu za eventualne bakterije u urinu.pusice :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

DA , DA  !!!...pijte  puno brusnice  da vam se ne desi kao meni ,da pokupite  e.coli    poslije transfera....pazite se cure!

----------


## mirna26

crvenkapice, toga sam se ja najviše bojala...uroinfekcije...znaš da je visoka stopa ranog pobačaja baš uroinfekt....e kvragcu....sada znaš...prije slijedeće punkcije napravi urinokulturu jedno 2 tj prije tako da ako i imaš i malo bakterija u urinu makar i 3 komada, imaš vremena za popiti kuru antibiotika. za antibiogram ti treba cca 1 tj,a za piti antibiotike isto 1 tj pa da taman prestaneš piti na dan punkcije.urin mora biti čist kao i rodnica jer bakterije i sim i tam vole izazvati to da se bebač ne primi.naravno ako pijet antibiotike očekujte gljivice dole a to najmanje želite pred transfer,pa paraleno koristite i betadine vaginalete i prestanite taman noć prije punkcije.
imam strah od tih bakterija koje me non stop napadaju pa pijem brusnnicu svaki božji da,,uvin h ne jer trudnice ne smiju zbog medvjetke u čaju.

----------


## linalena

I ja se držim popiti bar 1l čaja od brusnice na dan, dobro da je to fini čajek

Mislim da j edobro piti i veće količine C vitamina za zakiseljavanje a to ne paše beštijama

I dajte mi pliz ponovite, da li je dobro sada piti vrkutu, sok od cikle , papati ananas??? Što je ono dobro prije transfera a što poslije???

----------


## Pinky

ne vrkutu ni ikakve biljke. ciklu i sok da. ali molim vas prenesite ove priče na nakon transfera, ovdje je odbrojavanje 
teško mi je poslije pohvatati tko je što radio i tko je u kojoj fazi ako ima puno ovakvih zachetavanja. zato je i otvoren topic nakon transfera.
nemojte se ljutiti  :Bye:

----------


## mirna26

haha, a dobra si.....ja to po intuiciji samo iskreno uvijek čujem da za vrijeme trudnoće, dakle od transfera ne treba pretjerivati sa kojekavim čajevima jer imaju puno teina koji loše djeluje na plod, na koji točno način,bo ne znam....ali niti ne znaš gdje i kako su biljke uzgajane da li imaju eventulnu plijesan po sebi ,ovisi kako su ti refužo čajevi čuvani..pa to izbjegavam..rađe brusnicu papat ili pit čaj sok od brusnice.e da bakterije ne vole kiselo,pa limun i naranče cijedite ali i radi imuniteta...jer sada nastupa sezona gripe pa se čuvajte.
čujem da vitamini B i folna poboljšavaju dijeljenje stanica..pa možete i to.
vrkuta je fina...ali da li je smijemo piti nakon transfera??cikla je dobra za prokrvljenost maternice.a za kaj je ono ananas?za plodnost ili afrodizijak? :Smile: ))

----------


## mirna26

sori...vatiti ćemo se na odbrojavanje....sorrryyyyyyyyyy...pusicaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Pinky

> sori...vatiti ćemo se na odbrojavanje....sorrryyyyyyyyyy...pusicaaaaaaaaaa


misliš na nakon transfera?  :Wink: 

a i lipo je da se sve ovakve informacije nađu na jednom mjestu, a ne da se izgube u bespućima odbrojavanja

----------


## linalena

hvala na informacijama, ali ja sam mislila i što jesti, piti u drugim fazama postupka, dakle za vrijeme pikanja, i između punkcije i transfera

Dal se moje bebice lijepo dijele???? Danas im je 3 dan, ako se računa dan punkcije kao prvi , sada imaju 8 stanica, samo nek lijepo rastu, ja ih čekam

Sorry, trkeljam bezveze

----------


## Pinky

> hvala na informacijama, ali ja sam mislila i što jesti, piti u drugim fazama postupka, dakle za vrijeme pikanja, i između punkcije i transfera
> 
> Dal se moje bebice lijepo dijele???? Danas im je 3 dan, ako se računa dan punkcije kao prvi , sada imaju 8 stanica, samo nek lijepo rastu, ja ih čekam
> 
> Sorry, trkeljam bezveze


linalena, molim te nastavi na topicu "nakon transfera"  :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

> vraćam se opet na najdonju listu, nismo dobili JS.


 :Sad: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je idući dobitni

----------


## linalena

ja nisam još imala transfer, al sam se sjetila da ima tema kako pospješiti uspješnost, idem tam

----------


## nataša

da prijavim: 
moja M stigla točno u dan, preko utrogestana, dans 13.dpt. 
  stavite me na dno :Sad:  jer tamo mi je mjesto!!!!!!!

ostalima držim fige!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> da prijavim: 
> moja M stigla točno u dan, preko utrogestana, dans 13.dpt. 
>   stavite me na dno jer tamo mi je mjesto!!!!!!!
> 
> ostalima držim fige!


Žao mi je..

----------


## Denny

Samo da vas sve izljubim i pošaljem puno vibrica!  :Kiss: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Nataša*, jako mi je žao!  :Love:

----------


## linalena

Uff Nataša, žao mi je jako i puno puno zagrljaja

----------


## crvenkapica77

natasa zao mi je   :Love: 
ubrzo ces opet biti  na vrhu   :Love: ,znam nije lako kad si na dnu liste

----------


## alma_itd

> da prijavim: 
> moja M stigla točno u dan, preko utrogestana, dans 13.dpt. 
>   stavite me na dno jer tamo mi je mjesto!!!!!!!
> 
> ostalima držim fige!


 Natasa,zao mi je...i moja je vjestica bila tacna k'o svajcarski sat :Sad:

----------


## mirna26

nataša...žao mi je...
sviđa mi se pjesmica od Sumskovoce pa ću je citirati:
Sve će doć na svoje 
Sve će imat svoj razlog
Svoje vrijeme i svoje mjesto
Smijat ćemo se od sreće gledajući tvoje lice, ljubeći tvoj obraz
Zaboravit sve što je bilo prije i ljubit, ljubit, ljubit te!

----------


## tigrical

Nataša  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Nataša, žao mi je!

----------


## Denny

> nataša...žao mi je...
> sviđa mi se pjesmica od Sumskovoce pa ću je citirati:
> Sve će doć na svoje 
> Sve će imat svoj razlog
> Svoje vrijeme i svoje mjesto
> Smijat ćemo se od sreće gledajući tvoje lice, ljubeći tvoj obraz
> Zaboravit sve što je bilo prije i ljubit, ljubit, ljubit te!


 :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

:Coffee: 
marta7, nataša  :Sad: 
~~~~~za čekalice bete
~~~~~za čekalice et
 :Kiss:

----------


## Cannisa

Nataša....žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad: 
 :Love:

----------


## rozalija

> marta7, nataša 
> ~~~~~za čekalice bete
> ~~~~~za čekalice et


X
i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i pusica za našu tiki.

----------


## angel 1

*Marta7 i Nataša* držite se cure !! Svima drugima puno vibrica za uspjehe !!

----------


## linalena

Dobro jutro   :Coffee: , makar nekak kasnim al ajd vikend je

seka35 i tigrical ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnji transfer

Strumpfica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju

I naravno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  svima za razno razne potrebe

----------


## tigrical

Vraćene mi dvije blastociste! Betu bi trebala vadit 20.12.

----------


## Gabi25

marta7, nataša, žao mi je cure  :Sad:  držite se
tigrical za veeeeliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pinky mene prebaci u čekalice transfera u srijedu 8.12.- jučer na punkciji u Mb dobili 17 js

----------


## alma_itd

Pisala sam vec na temi ''nakon transfera'' ali da evo i ovdje zatrazim pomoc i savjet.Imala sam ET 17.11. vracen jedan 8 stanicni embrij.12dnt pocelo krvarenje a taj dan sam vadila i prvu betu i ona iznosi 117.Krvarenje se nastavilo,ja i dalje guram vaginalete,a one naravno ispadaju,tako da sam par i popila.14dnt beta 138,naravno to nije dobro jer se ne dupla pravilno,ja i dalje krvarim a dr.kaze da nastavim sa utricima.Juce 16dnt. odem da izvadim betu cisto da potvrdim opadanje bete i da konacno prestanem sa vaginaletama i popijem nesto protiv bolova(inace imam bolne menstruacije) i stigao danas nalaz,beta 244.ja nikog nemogu dobiti na tel. jer je vikend,nastavicu sa vaginaletama,ali sam van pameti.Otplakala sam u srijedu skoro 20 sati u komadu,psihicki se pripremila za FET(imam jos 9 eskima),a sad mi ovo opet daje neku nadu,a suza vise nemam.Molim vas ako neko zna nesto o ovakvom slucaju da mi se javi,jer vam evo jedna forumasica lagano odlazi sa pameti :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Alma mislim da bi beta tebala biti dupla ili više od duple od zadnjeg vađenja, tebi se jedva poduplala od 12 do 16 dana iako raste mislim da to nije uredu i da je nažalost samo pitanje vremena kad će stati... ne volim ljudima davati lažnu nadu jer nema ništa od toga.
Šteta da ne možeš dobiti dr. da ti odgovore iako i oni često znaju spašavati ono što se ne da spasiti.
Tebi šaljem :Love:  da sve to prođe što prije

----------


## tigrical

Jooj, alma_itd ne znam šta bi ti rekla...beta se opet ne dupla pravilno, a ja ti iz srca vibram da je jedan mali borac tu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Alma jel imaš jake bolove? Pomislila sam da bi mogla biti i vanmaternična u pitanju?

----------


## crvenkapica77

*alma*  drzim fige  draga  na rukama i nogama za tvoju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno :Love: 

*gabi25*, wow  koka, 17js,  MB  odlican izbor,  bit ce tu  blastica i  zamrznutih  i svega, Cestitam  !!,  neka vam je sretno,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*tigrical*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Za blastice!!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> Pisala sam vec na temi ''nakon transfera'' ali da evo i ovdje zatrazim pomoc i savjet.Imala sam ET 17.11. vracen jedan 8 stanicni embrij.12dnt pocelo krvarenje a taj dan sam vadila i prvu betu i ona iznosi 117.Krvarenje se nastavilo,ja i dalje guram vaginalete,a one naravno ispadaju,tako da sam par i popila.14dnt beta 138,naravno to nije dobro jer se ne dupla pravilno,ja i dalje krvarim a dr.kaze da nastavim sa utricima.Juce 16dnt. odem da izvadim betu cisto da potvrdim opadanje bete i da konacno prestanem sa vaginaletama i popijem nesto protiv bolova(inace imam bolne menstruacije) i stigao danas nalaz,beta 244.ja nikog nemogu dobiti na tel. jer je vikend,nastavicu sa vaginaletama,ali sam van pameti.Otplakala sam u srijedu skoro 20 sati u komadu,psihicki se pripremila za FET(imam jos 9 eskima),a sad mi ovo opet daje neku nadu,a suza vise nemam.Molim vas ako neko zna nesto o ovakvom slucaju da mi se javi,jer vam evo jedna forumasica lagano odlazi sa pameti


cure su ti već pisale o tome,nažalost meni to također ne miriši na dobro  :Sad: (  pripremi se na najgore 

Morat ćeš pričekati ponedjeljak, vjerujem eventualno još jednu betu izvaditi i javiti liječniku........................ 

Pitaj i na forumu 
http://www.zdravljeizivot.com/forum/...php?BoardID=70
dr. Radončića, možda ti on odgovori preko vikenda, ali nažalost ovo ne izgleda dobro  :Sad: (

pogledaj i ovdje: 
http://www.betabase.info/showDailyDo...ingle&bucket=7

----------


## Kadauna

čestitam trudnici s Vuk Vrhovca, 

našoj Gabi25 i Loks ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer blastica sljedeći tjedan, Tigrical također za betu kroz desetak dana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ostalima (sigurno sam nekoga zaboravila također) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba. 

Nataša, žao mi je  :Sad: (

----------


## Pinky

> čestitam trudnici s Vuk Vrhovca, 
> 
> našoj Gabi25 i Loks ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer blastica sljedeći tjedan, Tigrical također za betu kroz desetak dana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ostalima (sigurno sam nekoga zaboravila također) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba. 
> 
> Nataša, žao mi je (


malo ću se švercat i potpisat kadaunu

alma, žao mi je....

----------


## bebach

*Nataša* ...žao mi je! :Love:  drž se!

*loks i gabi25 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*za tulum u labu!!! :Very Happy: 
*tigrical* :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice!!!

ja u pon.- 06.12. idem na punkciju! imamo 9 folikula!!! držite nam fige!  :Kiss: 
svima puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba!!! :Heart:

----------


## nataša

baš nešto nije dobro krenilo nikome u 12. mjesecu 

*alma,* htjela sam ti reći da je moja prijateljica imala slične varijacije bete, nažalost, završilo je kao vanmaternična, nikako pasti, već i nakon što je potuno odcurila, beta je malo malo rasla, ali vrlo malo..

 jako mi je žao ako je i kod tebe to slučaj, ali sugeriram najtoplije da potražiš ili privatno UZV ili bilo šta, da se riješiš neodumice.

 mojoj prijateljcii je nakon mestruacije endometrij bio tanak, dakle oljuštio se, a ploda nigdje. čak ni u jajovodu nije ništa bilo vidljivo..a beta pomalo sve višlja.. ma agonija!

dobila je onu inekciju, jer nisu znali šta  da čiste...

žao mi je jako, držim fige!

 cure, hvala na podršci :Love:

----------


## ivanova

> ]Vraćene mi dvije blastociste! Betu bi trebala vadit 20.12.


 [/QUOTE]
znam da upadam ali kako tako kasno beta,to je nakon 16 dana a vracene su blastice?

----------


## Lua

*Tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice

----------


## alma_itd

> cure su ti već pisale o tome,nažalost meni to također ne miriši na dobro (  pripremi se na najgore 
> 
> Morat ćeš pričekati ponedjeljak, vjerujem eventualno još jednu betu izvaditi i javiti liječniku........................ 
> 
> Pitaj i na forumu 
> http://www.zdravljeizivot.com/forum/...php?BoardID=70
> dr. Radončića, možda ti on odgovori preko vikenda, ali nažalost ovo ne izgleda dobro (
> 
> pogledaj i ovdje: 
> http://www.betabase.info/showDailyDo...ingle&bucket=7


 Hvala puno na ovom forumu.Postavila sam pitanje,sad se nadam da ce dr. odgovoriti.

----------


## tigrical

> znam da upadam ali kako tako kasno beta,to je nakon 16 dana a vracene su blastice?


Ne upadaš, to ti je KBC Rijeka, uvijek stavljaju betu jako kasno, bez obzira na blastice, zato sam i napisala da bi je trabala vadit 20.12. vjerojatno ću ranije...ili test...ako ne procurim. Dr. ne priznaje ako betu vadimo ranije, želi baš taj datum kad kaže, pa ako je vadimo ranije neću mu ni reć, nego opet taj dan...

----------


## sretna35

*nataša i marta 7* jako mi je žao  :Love: 

*tigircal* za troznamenkastu betu 20. XII ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Gabi25* sjajan rezltat da se tako dobro nastavi i dalje

sretno svima

----------


## m arta

> da prijavim: 
> moja M stigla točno u dan, preko utrogestana, dans 13.dpt. 
>   stavite me na dno jer tamo mi je mjesto!!!!!!!
> 
> ostalima držim fige!



nataša, baš mi je žao, stalno sam zavirivala da vidim tvoju betu.  :Sad:

----------


## sali

*Tigrical*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu betu  :Zaljubljen: 

sretno svima  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

*Bebach* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za punkciju! Sv. Nikola će te čuvati! (i ja  :Sing: , i ja  :Sing: )
*Loks i Gabi25* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za srijedu , transfer i smrzliće (ionako je ziiiiiiiiiiiimmmmaaaaa, brrrrr)!
Za *tužnice* šaljem puno  :Kiss:  neću vas nabrajati jer vas ima nažalost puno u samo par dana, i bas sam  :Sad:  zbog toga!

----------


## venddy

alma drži se, ja ti od srca želim da još uvije sve ispadne dobro.
Nataša baš mi je žao zbog bete, želim ti da ti se što prije dogodi

----------


## sara38

*Nataša i Marta7* žao mi je. 
*Alma*, izdrži mada znam da je užasno teško. :Heart: 
*Loks i Gabi25* šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
*Tigrical*  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## dani82

> *Nataša i Marta7* žao mi je. 
> *Alma*, izdrži mada znam da je užasno teško.
> *Loks i Gabi25* šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Tigrical*


Potpisujem i dodajem:
*Sara* za folikuliće da izrastu u lijepe js ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Sumskovoce*  :Kiss:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

> Alma jel imaš jake bolove? Pomislila sam da bi mogla biti i vanmaternična u pitanju?


Imam bolove,izgledaju mi kao menstrualni(inace mi je menstruacija uvijek bolna).Jedva cekam ponedjeljak da vidim sta ce dr.reci.I ja mislim da je vanmatericna na osnovu ovoga sto sam sve procitala na forumu,samo molim Boga da se nije zakacilo negdje na jajovod ili jajnik pa da mi jos i to moraju odstraniti :Sad:  Hvala cure na podrsci,to mi sad u ovom mom ludilu puuuuno znaci.Ljubim vas sve.

----------


## molu

> čestitam trudnici s Vuk Vrhovca, 
> 
> našoj Gabi25 i Loks ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer blastica sljedeći tjedan, Tigrical također za betu kroz desetak dana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ostalima (sigurno sam nekoga zaboravila također) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba. 
> 
> Nataša, žao mi je (


X
i ja se isto malo švercam.

Alma, ovo ni meni zvuči dobro. Probaj stavrno pitat dr R. na forumu

----------


## linalena

Bili na u gostima vjenčani kumovi i kuma treba roditi oko Božića i kaže da nas je sanjala prije 2 dana kako smo dobili TROJKE

uff em nas trudnica sanjala, em trojke, uffff

----------


## ivanova

> Ne upadaš, to ti je KBC Rijeka, uvijek stavljaju betu jako kasno, bez obzira na blastice, zato sam i napisala da bi je trabala vadit 20.12. vjerojatno ću ranije...ili test...ako ne procurim. Dr. ne priznaje ako betu vadimo ranije, želi baš taj datum kad kaže, pa ako je vadimo ranije neću mu ni reć, nego opet taj dan...


uh svaka cast ako izdrzis tako dugooooooooooooooo. uglavnom sretno,drzim figice!

----------


## mirna26

curke..pisala sam na drugoj temi o simptomima...povraćam cijelu večer i držim lavor.8dnt.jel i to od utrića?

----------


## linalena

Mirna nadam se da je od bebača a ne od utriča!!! Kakav si imala transfer, blastice???

----------


## mirna26

8stanične 3d

----------


## mirna26

ne znam kako da zaustavim povraćanje...o bože..

----------


## linalena

joj Mirna kako da si pomogneš??? Probaj malo pustiti svježeg zraka u sobu, izađi na terasu da te malo drmne

----------


## mirna26

jesam.. bit cu ok..ko zna šta me spopalo...biti cu sretna ako je sa pravim razlogom...čini mi se da opet večeras nema spavanja...bit ce dobro..samo ništa ne jest...sama pomisao na hranu mi diže želudac....idem zaspat probat...cao draga

----------


## venddy

> Bili na u gostima vjenčani kumovi i kuma treba roditi oko Božića i kaže da nas je sanjala prije 2 dana kako smo dobili TROJKE
> 
> uff em nas trudnica sanjala, em trojke, uffff



linalena ovo stvarno ne mogu vjerovat, mene je moja najbolja prija, također trudnica, sanjala malo prije mog IVF postupka, također da sam trudna. I moja beta pozitivna. Držim fige da je to stvarno pozitivno predskazanje a ne samo slučajnost~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

Evo mene opet.Bila sam u bolnici.Pozvali su dr. jer sam rekla da se bojim da imam vanmatericnu trudnocu.Opet su mi uzeli betu i od juce je porasla za 20.Uradila mi je i UZ i vidjela da nije vanmatericna ali da imam spontani jer je endometrij jaaako tanak.Dala mi je i konacno nesto protiv bolova :Smile: .U ponedjeljak opet vadim betu,a do tad nastaviti sa utricima(neznam zbog cega,mozda zato sto beta jos raste).Uglavnom nije vanmatericna,mogu mirno spavati,a sa spontanim sam se vec prije 3 dana pomirila.Cekam FET cim malo dodjem sebi(imam zaledjenih 9 blastocita,valjda ce neki biti dovoljna jak da se ovaj put cvrsce ''prihvati'').Hvala vam svima na porukama,puno ste mi pomogle.Ljubim

----------


## Kadauna

*Alma_itd* ali sad bar znaš da nije vanmaternična *

Curice, čekalice bete, transfera ili punkcije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (posebno izdvajam našu Gabi25  )
Trudničice naše ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* do sljedećeg uzv-a

Svima ugodan ostatak vikenda bez padalina.

----------


## mimi81

Alma sretno, brzi oporavak i sretno sa blasticama....
mirna nadam se da si bolje i da je ovo znak trudnoće...
Vibre svima kojima treba i pikalicama, i čekalicama, i tužnicama, i planiralicama, i trudnicama..

----------


## mimi81

Alma, mala preporuka, za endometrij pij soka od cikle!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Alma dobro da nije vanmaternična, vjerojatno čekaju da tvoj dr. odredi kad će stati sa utrogestanima

----------


## Gabi25

Kadauna :Love: 

alma ovo je zapravo manje zlo od 2 moguća- žao mi je jako :Sad: 

svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mirna26

alma....srećo..glavno da nije vanmaternična..jednom će uroditi plodom...kao i svima nama.
meni je danas bolje,ali svhejedno imam konstantnu mučninu i gadi mi se hrana..jedem ju samo da nešto pojedem.i kako se bliži večer mei je sve gore..može biti da je od utrića pa neću se previše radovati.viroza nije,jer nisam iz kuće izlazila,nemam visoku temperaturu ni probavnih smetnji,a mučnina je krenula od 5dnt.
puno pusa

----------


## ivanova

> [meni je danas bolje,ali svhejedno imam konstantnu mučninu i gadi mi se hrana..jedem ju samo da nešto pojedem.i kako se bliži večer mei je sve gore..može biti da je od utrića pa neću se previše radovati.viroza nije,jer nisam iz kuće izlazila,nemam visoku temperaturu ni probavnih smetnji,a mučnina je krenula od 5dnt.
> puno pusa


[/QUOTE]

ma ti si sigurno trudnaaaaaaaaa

----------


## aneri

Mirna sigurno da nije ugodno to riganje, ali ja se nadam su to trudničke čari~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Alma, žao mi je što se tako odvija :Love: , ali ti je bar isključena vanmaterničana, a smrzlići čekaju spremni. :Heart:

----------


## aneri

Mirna, sad sam se sjetila da sam nedavno pročitala da banane smanjuju mučninu i da "kupe" kiselinu u želucu, pa ako možeš probaj, možda ti pomogne :Love:

----------


## mirna26

pojela ja bananu jučer i bilo je sve dobro ali ubrzo je izletila iz mene u nepovrat :Laughing: ...hvala na savjetu..pojest ću je još....ovo sve pripisujem mudro utrićima jer ko zna za kaj su sve oni sposobni :Rolling Eyes: 
i ne želim do bete ni pomišljati da sam T.
danas je 9dnt 3d. nemam nikakvih simptoma osim gadljivosti na hranu,mirise i sve što se oko mene kreće. :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mirna  a da probas sa slanim stapicima?  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~nek je simptom trudnoce  

alma,  dobro je da nije vanmaternicna,  jos da moras i to prolazit ne daj Boze
,zao mi je ako plod ode  ali......opet bolje i tako ,moglo je bit gore   :Love: 
sa tvojih 9 blastica  ces ti  imat bebica, ne brini,pusa :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mimi  sreco , kako si mi ti??
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno   sutra

----------


## seka35

evo mene u odbrojavanju!
transver je bio (FET) 4,12,2010,beta 17,12 ,pa sad cekanje
evo da samo napisem da sam poslije transvera odputovala kod seste u njemacku i da cu tu i da docekam ako bog da poz. betu

----------


## linalena

Kaj je sve sutra na repertoaru????  Mene čeka transfer negdje oko 9

----------


## anabanana

Mirna, ja to ne bi pripisivala utricima, vec trudnoci  :Wink: )))
I meni je 9 dpt a nemam nikakvih simptoma trudnoce, osim sto me dole sve boli i ka da je pod nekim pritiskom...ali to su prije simptomi neke upale  :Sad: ( nego trudnoce. Ja cu betu vaditi u petak, ne zelim se sekirati prije reda. Bit ce sta mora biti!

----------


## linalena

Mirna i Anabanana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veelikeeeeee bete ovaj tjedan, da krene prosinački Božićni vlakić

----------


## mimi81

> mimi  sreco , kako si mi ti??
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno   sutra


Ej Crvenkapo, dobro sam. Spremna sam na sve. Ako je ovo kraj prihvaćam. Ako nas beta iznenadi, neka!
Najbolje da ne mislim ništa. Vjerujem da se slažeš sa mnom sve je u Njegovim rukama... i u Nikolinim isto..

----------


## matahari

*alma*- sretno dalje!
*mimi*- za duplanje bete i lijepe vijesti.
*mirna*-trudniceeee!!!
ja sam na rezervi sa živcima- do 12 sam se 6 puta posvađala sama sa sobom i 4 puta s mužem. opako me pere!!! 
pusa svima!

----------


## mirna26

*anabanana* pij puno puno puno čaja od brusnice i papaj refužo brusnicu da ti se ne bi neka bakterijica nakalemila u mjehuru,..pritisak može biti od povećane maternice pa izgleda kao da imaš upalu mjehura..ali ako počne peckati tu treba pojačati unos brusnice, i pripremiti uvijek antibiotike kući koje trudnice smiju piti,da se upala što prije eliminira ali naravno njih ne bih preporučila odmah,prvo na prirodan način a ako se vidi očito da je sve gore ,onda krenut uz obavezan savjet liječnika sa antibioticima jer upala i bakterije su gore od samih antibiotika.ja ih imam spremne(klavocin) u slučaju najgoreg.
želim ti visoku betu i da je ta napetost u trbuhu samo dobar znak.
*mimi81* sretno sutra..ja vec imam neki filing da ti je beta već dobrano skočila :Zaljubljen: 
*linalena* želim ti uspješan transfer i još uspješnije ugnježđivanje tvojih mrvica.

hvala vam cure,jako se drage..nadam se da će uroditi plodom ali volim biti na zemlji kak se kaže. :Smile: tak mi je lakše

----------


## mirna26

*matahari ..*svađanje je normalno..ti hormoni su živo ludilo :Shock: 
samo sebe nastoj ne živcirat.....
ja recimo plaćem svaki dan ali bez ikakvog razloga..npr vidim muhu u letu i počnem plakat :Laughing:

----------


## 2hope

*mirna26*, možda bi čaj od korijena đumbira mogao pomoći protiv mučnine :Love:

----------


## mimi81

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani ICSI-TESSE, Cito (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim. IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova
CERES - 2.stimul.ICSI/ Postojna (nakon 2x aih i 2x prirod.ICSI kbc Rijeka) 

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
modesty4 – 1. stimulirani ICSI, SD (nakon 2 AIH)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
Sivka - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1.stim. IVF, 6x AIH i 2x klomifen IVF, sve SD)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS - 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)
rajvos - 5. ICSI, Petrova (nakon 2 ICSI VV, 1 ICSI CITO, 1 IVF MB) 
Pinky - 5. stimulirani PICSI, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, 3 ICSI, 1 PICSI)
alma_itd ~~~~~~~~~~~~~(molim detaljnije podatke o postupku) 

12. mj.2010 
venddy - (molim detaljnije podatke o postupku) 


Naša lista 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
mimi81 06.12. ~~~~~~~~
AuroraBlu 06.12. ~~~~~~~
morskavila 06.12. ~~~~~~~~~
kety28 06.12. ~~~~~~~~~
mary26 07.12. ~~~~~~~~~
marincezg 08.12. ~~~~~~~~~
hallo 08.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
marina26 ? ~~~~~~~~~~~
metkovk@ 09.12. ~~~~~~~~~
anabanana 10.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
aneri 10.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
FionaM 10.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
klara 11.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
Sumskovoce 14.12. ~~~~~~~~~
Marinči 14.12. ~~~~~~~~~
kinki 14.12. ~~~~~~~~~
suzzie2 14.12. ~~~~~~~~
ranga 16.12. ~~~~~~~~~
dani82 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
matahari 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
bab 18.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
tigrical 20.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~


Čekalice (F)ET 
seka35 04.12.
Bab 03. ili 05.12.
linalena 06.12.
ema 
gabi25 08.12.
loks 08.12.?
ivanova 07.12.

Čekalice punkcije 
Gabi25 03.12.
loks 03.12.
chiara 03.12.
Strumpfica 04.12.
ž od milivoj73 05. ili 06.12.
bebach 06.12.

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 
MANNY
ruža82


Pikalice 
zedra
milla2
missy
sara38
2hope
IvaMia2009
Sonječka
ljube
marina81

Klomifenke/Femarke
Marnie
rikikiki
andream

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO
kerolajn5
PalcicaZg
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Pirica
Malena72
amyx
m arta
bugaboo

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za zimski vlakić 
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, metkovk@, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Iberc, Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli, Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, , mini3, tlatinčica, klara, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo, vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA,, Adikica, mare157, , luna1, Lua, matto, marta7, MALECKA, Snekica,medena8,anđeo sa neba,lucija83, jo1974, crvenkapica77, Kikica1,Snješka,kiara79,diki, Cannisa,andream,Tinkica, Jesen82, Nataša, marta7, Maybe baby, The Margot :Love:  


Cure evo jednog pokušaja liste. Falila mi je pa sam je malo preuredila. Ako sam nekog izostavila ili nešto krivo napisala recite... Pinky ovo ne znači da ti želim oduzeti sastavljanje liste :Heart:

----------


## anabanana

hvala Mirna, mislim da to nije nikakva "bas" upala, nisam im sklona, nikada nisam pila za to antibiotike. Brusnice i inace grickam..naduta sam kao da sam trudna nekih 4 mjeseca, izjela sam sve po kuci sto sam vidila...a stomak nema sanse da uvucem..To mi je valjda jos bol od punkcije dole..3 dan nakon transfera mi je malo smedje pa malo pravo krvi izaslo, i poslje toga vise ne, ali me jos sve boli......mozda i od utrogestana, primjetila sam da vise boli nakon sto njih "zabijem"

----------


## linalena

Sutra 4 bete , velike i minimalno troznamenkaste, ćućuću zagrijava se Božićni vlakić

----------


## linalena

Jel moguće da jako brzo nakon što stavim utriće osjetim porast temperature??? Brzo se smiri

Ja sada pijem puno čaja od brusnice i vode i primijetila sam da me nekada kada mokrim pri kraju boli oko desnog bubrega i da moram malo jače pritisnuti da se popiškim???? Možda previše pijem???

----------


## mirna26

evo ja od 5dnt idem i češće na wc..zapravo tjera me luđački a ono svega iscijedim tri kapljice.baš frustrirajuće.ja si uvijek izparanoiram da je to upala.a ono nije.

----------


## mirna26

linalena..ti si tak smiješna.....da ćućuću...hehehhe

----------


## Pinky

mimi  :Love:   :Love:  VELIKO ti HVALA!!
pukao mi je zub sinoć, nije još ispala puknuta polovica već se ljulja. a strah mi je izvaditi je da me ne zaboli, a ne smijem piti nikakve tablete protiv bolova. cijelu noć sam više ne spavala nego spavala. sad sam jela na desnu stranu na kojoj imam paradentozu i cijele su mi se desni upalile, glava me rastura, tako da si me spasila sa listom.

evo čitam da je ovo krvarenje desni uobičajeno u trudnoći, mislim da će me satrati. 
a od četvrtka do utorka me nema, pa sam mislila nekoga zamoliti da u tom periodu preuzme listu (updateanje svako drugi dan je sasvim dovoljno). idem preuzeti fragmine u bolnicu u petak i na prvi uzv za svetu lucu. nadam se da ću se malo smiriti kad vidim srce...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, ja sam sutra trebala vaditi betu, ali neću jer je test jučer i danas (12.dnt.) pokazao veliki minus.

*alma*, stvarno dobro da nije vanmaterična nego spontani. to je jako dobar znak za sljedeći put. ovi zamrznuti embrijići će ti sigurno biti dobitni.

----------


## amyx

*Pinky*  jedva čekam da nam javiš za  :Heart:  :Heart:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

aurora  :Love:   :Love:  BAŠ MI JE ŽAO!!
zar stvarno nema baš ni malo nade? a da ipak vadiš betu?

mirna, linalena, anabanana, crvenkapice, MOLIM VAS još jednom da o simptomima, povraćanju, temperaturi i svemu ostalome pišete na topicu nakon transfera. molim vas nemojte se ljutiti, ali osoba koja sastavlja listu mora pročitati apsolutno svaki post napisan ovdje da bi je sastavila točno (plus svaki post na svim potpomognutim po klinikama) tako da nam čavrljanjem na ovoj temi stvarno zadajete puno posla.
nadam se da se ne ljutite i da ćete prijeći na nakon transfera. ovo ostavite za vibranje, odbrojavanje i novosti o postupcima.

puno vam hvala unaprijed!

----------


## zedra

AB, žao mi je draga, sad sam se baš nemilo iznenadila... :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## loks

*mimi81* prijavljujem da sam čekalica fet-a 8.12. 
ajme koliko novosti, priznat ću da nisam ni pola pohvatala, sad sve na novo pročitat jer toliko šibate da mi nije jednom dovoljno...plavušica  :Laughing: 
svejedno vas imam u mislima uvik i svima svima želim svu sreću ovog svijeta
*bebach* ~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju punkciju i lipe najlipše js!
*sumskovoce* ~~~~~ za tvoje mrve, da su se već udobno smjestile
*snekice i mare157* velika  :Kiss:  drage moje prijateljice i hvala na razumijevanju i strpljenju
mojim dragim punčkama sa punkcije u 16 ~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i da nas u sri dočekaju najlipše vijesti! svim "slovenkama", "riječankama", "zagrepčankama", "čehinjama", "austrijankama" i svim njihovim lipšim polovicama puno sreće i najlipši poklon pod borom želim!

----------


## Pinky

Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
mimi81 06.12. ~~~~~~~~
AuroraBlu 06.12. ~~~~~~~
morskavila 06.12. ~~~~~~~~~
kety28 06.12. ~~~~~~~~~
mary26 07.12. ~~~~~~~~~

da nas sve sutra obradujete! aurora, a da vadiš betu ipak?

----------


## mirna26

ok pinky.sorry opet  :Embarassed: 
..žao mi je što imaš problemčića sa zubima i desnima....i ja sam čula da su osjetljiviji u trudnoći ali zato znam garantirani lijek za upalu desni ..u jedan dan ti prođe ako nekoliko puta na dan mućkaš čaj od refužo listića ili cvjtića kadulje.ne progutat nego ispljunut.
javi nam za srčeko!!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## molu

AuroraBlu  :Love:

----------


## linalena

i ja se ispričavam, očito nikako da shvatim gdje pisati prije transfera, ajd od sutra neću dvojiti, i jedan prijedlog dajte otvorite neki chat topic onda

A uostalom Pinky i ti pišeš o simptomima trudnoće (upale desni)

----------


## sretna35

*AB* kao i na Vinogradskoj ja bih ti predložila vađenje bete jer ne bi bila prva, a vjerojatno niti posljednja koja je imala negatvian test, a pozitvinu betu

*mirna 26* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su simptomi trudnoće

* Pinky* mislit ću na tebe čitav dan na sv. Lucu i tako si uljepšati prvi radni dan nakon porodiljnog

cure kisam vas sve i želim mirnu i ugodnu 2 adventsku nedjelju

----------


## ivanova

> linalena Mene čeka transfer negdje oko 9


sretnooooooooo i javi kako je proslo

----------


## Kadauna

> i ja se ispričavam, očito nikako da shvatim gdje pisati prije transfera, ajd od sutra neću dvojiti, i jedan prijedlog dajte otvorite neki chat topic onda
> 
> A uostalom Pinky i ti pišeš o simptomima trudnoće (upale desni)


*@alo Linalena... pa* nemoj tako..................... Pinky je pisala u smislu da objasni zašto je nema od jučer, zato je pisala o upali zubnog mesa........... a vas moli već nekoliko puta da ne zachatavate odbrojavanje  :Grin:  pa vas je i dalje teško naviknuti na samu svrhu odbrojavanja..... anyway, sad znate pa se nadam da ćete se toga držati.........  Ako hoćeš otvoriti topic za neki chat, to možeš i sama, za to vam ne treba moderator ni voditelj liste trudnica, otvori si topic, staviš naslov koji god te je volja (100% chat ili tako nešto). Ako vam pored "nakon transfera" treba još jedan topic za chatanje, go for it............ 

Svima vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za postupke

tebi Sretna35 što lagodniji prvi dan nakon porodiljnog.

AB, ja bih ipak popiškila još jedan test ujutro ili čak vadila betu  :Heart:

----------


## ivanova

*mimi81* svaka cast na listi! bravo!

----------


## mimi81

Cure koje ste dobile negativne testove, ja bih na vašem mjestu ipak napravila betu jer je ona glavno mjerilo trudnoće...sretno cure!

----------


## mimi81

Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srčeko!

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo da javim da...ipak ništa ovaj puta...Procurila sam i to kako.... :Mad: 
Idemo dalje  :Yes:

----------


## andream

MB, ipak je bio AIH pa ne tuguj previše.
Pinky, ~~~~~~~~~~ za srčeko iliti mali "žmigavac" kako je netko bio pisao.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.
Meni je danas prvi dan uzimanja femare, od svih nuspojava koji dolaze s njom a pišu na uputama najviše se plašim - kolesterola  :Cool:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure   koje sutra vade betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~SRETNO  VAM!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> cure koje sutra vade betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~SRETNO VAM!!!!!


_debeli potpis_

mali žmigavac je *iva_lucina* formulacija (i ja je obožavam pa sam upamtila  :Zaljubljen: )

*MB* kao što si i rekla idemo dalje :Razz: 

*Kadauna* hvala na lijepim željama fakat će mi trebati jer je meni toliko lijepo biti mama da mi se još ne da raditi  :Sad:

----------


## sretna35

> cure koje sutra vade betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~SRETNO VAM!!!!!


*debeli potpis*

*MB* kao što si rekla idemo dalje  :Smile: 

*Kadauna* hvala na lijepim željama za novi radni početak trebat će mi jer mi je toliko lijepo s Vedrijem doma da mi se ne ide raditi

mali treperavi žmigavac  :Zaljubljen:  je *iva_lucina* formulacija (meni se toliko sviđa da sam upamtila)

----------


## rajvos

> Cure, ja sam sutra trebala vaditi betu, ali neću jer je test jučer i danas (12.dnt.) pokazao veliki minus.
> 
> *alma*, stvarno dobro da nije vanmaterična nego spontani. to je jako dobar znak za sljedeći put. ovi zamrznuti embrijići će ti sigurno biti dobitni.


test ti ne mora biti točan,možda još nije dovoljna koncentracija hcg(npr.kasnija implatacija),najsigurnije ti je izvaditi betu

----------


## venddy

12. mj.2010 
venddy - (molim detaljnije podatke o postupku) 


mimi81 evo odgovor  1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, Cito)

----------


## alma_itd

> alma....srećo..glavno da nije vanmaternična..jednom će uroditi plodom...kao i svima nama.
> meni je danas bolje,ali svhejedno imam konstantnu mučninu i gadi mi se hrana..jedem ju samo da nešto pojedem.i kako se bliži večer mei je sve gore..može biti da je od utrića pa neću se previše radovati.viroza nije,jer nisam iz kuće izlazila,nemam visoku temperaturu ni probavnih smetnji,a mučnina je krenula od 5dnt.
> puno pusa


Moze biti da je od implantiranja :Smile:  Drzim fige da se uskoro javis sa velikom betom.Povracaj j.... ga,bitno je da se dobro ''ukopa'' :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

> mimi   VELIKO ti HVALA!!
> pukao mi je zub sinoć, nije još ispala puknuta polovica već se ljulja. a strah mi je izvaditi je da me ne zaboli, a ne smijem piti nikakve tablete protiv bolova. cijelu noć sam više ne spavala nego spavala. sad sam jela na desnu stranu na kojoj imam paradentozu i cijele su mi se desni upalile, glava me rastura, tako da si me spasila sa listom.
> 
> evo čitam da je ovo krvarenje desni uobičajeno u trudnoći, mislim da će me satrati. 
> a od četvrtka do utorka me nema, pa sam mislila nekoga zamoliti da u tom periodu preuzme listu (updateanje svako drugi dan je sasvim dovoljno). idem preuzeti fragmine u bolnicu u petak i na prvi uzv za svetu lucu. nadam se da ću se malo smiriti kad vidim srce...


Pinky evo ti jedno strucnom misljenje.za krvarenje desni uzmi Parodontax zubnu pastu i ispiraj usta sa cajem od zalfije.Caj mora biti svjeze skuhan od par listica i svijetlo zute boje,samo ispiraj,nemoj piti.A taj zub ako se klima i bojis se da te ne zaboli i ako vec nema nista od njega,mozes komotno izvaditi sa anestezijom u kojoj nema adrenalina,tako da to nece naskoditi plodu.Ako te bude bolio ili ne daj Boze otekao,to ti je bolje,jer od bolova saljes dovoljno adrenalina u krvotok a osim toga,problem je kasnije zbog antibiotika ili vadjenje pod upalom kad anestezija ne djeluje.Pozdravak

----------


## mimi81

Cure hvala! Javim vam se sutra iza podne...sretno i drugim komadima koji sutra vade betu!

----------


## tarajan

> pojela ja bananu jučer i bilo je sve dobro ali ubrzo je izletila iz mene u nepovrat...hvala na savjetu..pojest ću je još....ovo sve pripisujem mudro utrićima jer ko zna za kaj su sve oni sposobni
> i ne želim do bete ni pomišljati da sam T.
> danas je 9dnt 3d. nemam nikakvih simptoma osim gadljivosti na hranu,mirise i sve što se oko mene kreće.


pozdrav...nova sam na ovom forumu,pa možda i malo upadam....
meni su rekli da sok od đumbira smanjuje mučninu.Nisam probala jer nemam te simptome,a i kratko sam trudna :Smile: .Mene su nakon transfera jako bolile cice što sam pripisala svim onim medikamentima kojima su me kljukali,te su me bolila leđa za poluditi,tak da kad sam izvadila betu nisam mogla vjerovat da sam trudna...ali sam vidla jedno malo srčeko 29.11.kako kuca...hoću reči...sretno i držim ti fige da ti beta bude što veća

----------


## ksena28

dobro jutro koke evo kavice, nesice, čaja, kakaa  :Coffee: 

ima li boljeg početka jutra od kave i dnevne doze rodinog foruma?  :Smile: 

svima šaljem gomilu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekalicama za pozitivne bete 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekalicama prvog uzv nakon pozitivne bete jedno (ili dva) snažna  :Heart: 

mamicama koje čekaju porod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da im bude što lakši

onima koje danas rade zadnji dan prije porodiljnog ~~~~~~~~~  :Grin: 

i naravno, last but not least, svima vama koje ste na dnu liste i čini vam se da nikada nećete gore ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vas što prije strefi sreća najveća!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pogotovo za maratonke ovog foruma  :Heart:  koje će uskoro dočekati svojih 9 mjeseci

----------


## rajvos

> dobro jutro koke evo kavice, nesice, čaja, kakaa 
> 
> ima li boljeg početka jutra od kave i dnevne doze rodinog foruma? 
> 
> svima šaljem gomilu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekalicama za pozitivne bete 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekalicama prvog uzv nakon pozitivne bete jedno (ili dva) snažna 
> 
> mamicama koje čekaju porod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da im bude što lakši
> ...


a ovo me tako raznježilo

----------


## andream

potpisujem i ja raznježenu ksenu i šaljem hrpu vibrica za sve nas, posebno za čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

Za današnje čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromne trocifrene bete!!!!!
ZA sve ostale čekalice, nama isto hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Za čekalice transfera (*loks, bebach*  jedan poseban opzdrav) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
i pikalicama  :Kiss:  da ne boli bockanje!

----------


## Pinky

> dobro jutro koke evo kavice, nesice, čaja, kakaa 
> 
> ima li boljeg početka jutra od kave i dnevne doze rodinog foruma? 
> 
> svima šaljem gomilu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekalicama za pozitivne bete 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekalicama prvog uzv nakon pozitivne bete jedno (ili dva) snažna 
> 
> mamicama koje čekaju porod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da im bude što lakši
> ...


odavno nisam bila u prilici potpisati bolje želje 

X

----------


## Marinči

Šaljem puno pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koje ovih dana vade betu i naravno svima ostalima kojima treba :Love:

----------


## mare41

ksena, hvala na nesici, a potpis na napisano :Smile: 
a ja dodajem special ~~~~~~~~~~za  čekalice tigricul i Bab
tarajan, čestitkeeee za :Heart:

----------


## Tinkica

> Pisala sam vec na temi ''nakon transfera'' ali da evo i ovdje zatrazim pomoc i savjet.Imala sam ET 17.11. vracen jedan 8 stanicni embrij.12dnt pocelo krvarenje a taj dan sam vadila i prvu betu i ona iznosi 117.Krvarenje se nastavilo,ja i dalje guram vaginalete,a one naravno ispadaju,tako da sam par i popila.14dnt beta 138,naravno to nije dobro jer se ne dupla pravilno,ja i dalje krvarim a dr.kaze da nastavim sa utricima.Juce 16dnt. odem da izvadim betu cisto da potvrdim opadanje bete i da konacno prestanem sa vaginaletama i popijem nesto protiv bolova(inace imam bolne menstruacije) i stigao danas nalaz,beta 244.ja nikog nemogu dobiti na tel. jer je vikend,nastavicu sa vaginaletama,ali sam van pameti.Otplakala sam u srijedu skoro 20 sati u komadu,psihicki se pripremila za FET(imam jos 9 eskima),a sad mi ovo opet daje neku nadu,a suza vise nemam.Molim vas ako neko zna nesto o ovakvom slucaju da mi se javi,jer vam evo jedna forumasica lagano odlazi sa pameti


Ne bih te htjela plašiti,ali ja sam sličan scenario imala sa super betom i na kraju vanmaternična,nadam se da se tebi neće dogoditi isto ali opreza nikad dosta,
vibram da sve ipak prođe ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aneri

Toliko je onih kojim se danas događa ili punkcija, ili transfer ili vade betu, pa da nekog ne preskočim svima šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## kety28

moja beta možda danas ali tek iza 13 sati , gužva u labosu .

----------


## mare41

kety28~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

i_ ja danas moram potpisati našu ksenu jer je vrlo nježno i sveobuhvatno zaokružila situaciju, zahvaljujem na finoj kavici i dodajem brdo vibrica za nju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~_

_pusam sve_

----------


## Ginger

najdražim curkama puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba

moja mala mrvica danas ima točno mjesec dana  :Heart:  vrijeme leti....

----------


## linalena

Eto me natrag, dakle nije baš dobro ali nije valjda ni loše: transfer 3   4-stanična embrija, nemaju preveliku šansu ali ipak možda se probude 

Danas su gore bile 2 pozitivne bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~
jedno 5 punkcija, nekoliko AIH i 3 transfera, sretno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kety28 za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kety28

cure hvala !!!  linalena meni je transfer bio 3 dan , jedan 5 i jedan 6. stanični embrij .

----------


## linalena

ma da meni je to 5 dan, a samo 4-stanično

beta 17.12 i idem sada na Nakon transfera

----------


## rozalija

> dobro jutro koke evo kavice, nesice, čaja, kakaa 
> 
> ima li boljeg početka jutra od kave i dnevne doze rodinog foruma? 
> 
> svima šaljem gomilu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekalicama za pozitivne bete 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekalicama prvog uzv nakon pozitivne bete jedno (ili dva) snažna 
> 
> mamicama koje čekaju porod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da im bude što lakši
> ...


Potpisujem našu dragu ksenči i od srca joj želim da cijeli ovaj forum ubrzo veselo poskakuje za njenu fantastičnu betu. Puno pusica za tebe draga moja od mene i moje male Jelene.

----------


## Sela

Curke,zelim vam svima *Sretnog Svetog Nikolu*,malo sa zakasnjenjem, i neka svakoj donese sto si najvise zeli!!!!
 :Smile:  :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## morskavila

Danas 14. dpt dvije 5-dnevne blastice *+ na kućnom testu*. Nalaz bete će biti gotov tek sutra!!??

Ali nadam se da je to to  :Smile:   I jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati  :Smile: 

Svim tužnicama :Love: 
čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kety28

morskavila , suuuuuuuper !!!!   ČESTITAM

----------


## zedra

morskavila  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
kety28~~~~~~~~~~za veeliku betu!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*morskavila*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  JUPI!!!!!!!

----------


## mia74

Morskavila,super :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Čestitke!!!! :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Sela

Bravo za *Morskuvilu*!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

morskavila čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
kety28 za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i svim današnjim čekalicama bete da vam sv. Nikola donese lijepe brojkice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

zedra za sutrašnju punkciju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

loks, chiara za naš zajednički transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Morska vila čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

bravo morskavilo!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
nadam se da će nas sveti nikola lipo razveseliti
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ajmo cure

----------


## mimi81

Žao mi je da vas opet moram razočarati ali moja beta je 7. Ja nisam drugo ni očekivala. 
Sretno svima!

----------


## sara38

*Mimi81* :Love: 
*Morska vila* iskrene čestitke  :Heart: !

----------


## sara38

Samo da javim - večeras štoperica, u srijedu punkcija.

----------


## ivanova

*morskavila* 


> Danas 14. dpt dvije 5-dnevne blastice *+ na kućnom testu*


. 
to je to!!!! cestitammm

----------


## aneri

Morska vilo čestitam, kakav super poklon za Nikolicu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Mimi, jako mi je žao što i tebi danas ne možemo čestitati :Love:

----------


## aneri

Kety28, čekam nestrpljivo :Cekam:  i vibram~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

Dobila 1 Brevactid za sutra, 1dnt a danas je bio transfer nakon 5 dana od punkcije, kada ste dobivale te pikice jer se meni čini da je moja ranije?

----------


## Pinky

ja bi dobila 1 brevactid odmah nakon transfera, a 2. peti dan nakon transfera. on ti ide u guzu.

----------


## Lua

> Samo da javim - večeras štoperica, u srijedu punkcija.


Sreeeetno do neba i da budu super JS!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kety28

drage moje beta 16.dnt 992

----------


## sildad

Super beta. Čestitam.

----------


## mia74

Very,very nice beta!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam!!!

----------


## ivanova

*kety28* 


> drage moje beta 16.dnt 992



superrrr!!!! cestitke!

----------


## mimi81

Kety čestitam! Hvala ti Bože!

----------


## mimi81

Naravno Morska vila čestitam i nadam se dobroj beti!

----------


## Gabi25

kety bravo, čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aneri

Kety, suuuper, čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Kakva krasna beta :Klap: 
I ja bih takvu za par dana :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kety  i morskavila  cestitam  vam  !!!! :Very Happy: 

mimi  :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Kety, suuuper, čestitam
> 
> Kakva krasna beta
> I ja bih takvu za par dana


*X velik ko kuća*

----------


## Marinči

Morska vila i kety28 - bravooooo...super :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

mimi81 - žao mi je   :Sad:

----------


## mare41

kety i morska vila :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , bravo cure (kety, jesam dobro zapamtila da si pisala da ti se čini da su ti embriji otišli :Smile: )
mimi, žao mi je :Love:

----------


## Pinky

bravo kety!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

*morska vilo* prekrasno, ajde još to potvrdi prekrasnom betom  :Zaljubljen: 

*mimi81* 

*kety* super  :Very Happy: , i moja je bila takva 16 dpt

----------


## sara38

*Kety* bravo, čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## matahari

*X*




> kety  i morskavila  cestitam  vam  !!!!
> 
> mimi

----------


## linalena

Kety28  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

prekrasno, jel to danas druga pozitivna, malo pomalo ,kreće prva stanica ko uskače dalje čćućućuću

----------


## kety28

cure hvala vam , ni ja još nisam svijesna .

----------


## kety28

> kety i morska vila, bravo cure (kety, jesam dobro zapamtila da si pisala da ti se čini da su ti embriji otišli)
> mimi, žao mi je


nisam , ja ti cijelo ovo vrijeme nisam imala nikakvih posebnih simptoma , povremeno probadanje u jajnicima i danas mi se tek pojavio onaj svij. žuti iscjedak .

----------


## angel 1

Eto *Mimi81* upalih comp da vidim kolika je tvoja beta...kad ono... baš mi je žao...drži se  :Love:  Al nema predaje...

*Kety i morska vila* čestitke  :Klap: 

Ostalim curkama puno snage,hrabrosti i upornosti za uspjehe !

----------


## mare41

evo i ovdje-mary26 :Love: , žao mi je, bit će drugi put :Heart:

----------


## ina33

*Ketty* i *Morska vilo*, čestitke  :Smile: !

----------


## Sela

*Ketty* cestitke!!!!

----------


## tigrical

> *Ketty* i *Morska vilo*, čestitke !


Potpis!

*Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~ za prave js!

----------


## tikica_69

Iskrene cestitke novim trudnicama  :Very Happy:

----------


## marti_sk

> iskrene cestitke novim trudnicama :-d


x :-d

----------


## mirna26

> Iskrene cestitke novim trudnicama


 
potpisujem od srca

----------


## sali

*Ketty i Morska vilo* bravo cure  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Mimi 81* žao mi je  :Love: 

*Sara38* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super JS  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

> *Ketty i Morska vilo* bravo cure 
> *Mimi 81* žao mi je 
> 
> *Sara38* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super JS


Potpis X

----------


## dani82

> *Ketty i Morska vilo* bravo cure 
> *Mimi 81* žao mi je 
> 
> *Sara38* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super JS


  Potpisujem!

----------


## Lua

> *Ketty i Morska vilo* bravo cure 
> *Mimi 81* žao mi je 
> 
> *Sara38* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super JS


*X*

I još svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## morskavila

Jos jednom hvala svima!  :Love: 
Beta je u potpisu...

----------


## kik@

*Ketty,morskavilo-*čestitam**

----------


## venddy

Morska vilo od srca čestitam na lijepim vjestima

----------


## venddy

ketty također prekrasna beta, cure krenilo je, želim da sve ostale koje čekaju također imaju ovakve vjesti za nas

----------


## mimi81

marincezg ~~~~~~~~~
hallo ~~~~~~~~~~~
marina26  ~~~~~~~~~~~
Cure za velike bete!
Čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~
Trudnicama za dobre uzv i za  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Dobro jutro uz :Coffee: 
~~~~~~~~da i danas na Odbrojavanju bude veselo kao jučer

----------


## mimi81

Morska vilo jako lijepa beta, čestitam! :Smile:

----------


## kety28

Cure  SRETNO danas za velike bete !!!!

----------


## mimi81

Cure, danas na Dobro jutro Hrvatska u prilogu Ponos Hrvatske priča o dvoje roditelja koji su odlučili darovati organe svog sinčića... doslovno sam se raspala...koja priča i koji veliki ljudi.
Svaka im čast...

----------


## Sumskovoce

> marincezg ~~~~~~~~~
> hallo ~~~~~~~~~~~
> marina26  ~~~~~~~~~~~
> Cure za velike bete!
> Čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~
> Trudnicama za dobre uzv i za


*X*

----------


## aneri

Svim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cure, nastavite niz pozitivnih, velikih beta :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## molu

Kety28 i morska vilo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

mimi81 :Love: 

svim čekalicama koječega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

> Kety28 i morska vilo 
> 
> mimi81
> 
> svim čekalicama koječega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


x

----------


## Bab

> marincezg ~~~~~~~~~
> hallo ~~~~~~~~~~~
> marina26 ~~~~~~~~~~~
> Cure za velike bete!
> Čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~
> Trudnicama za dobre uzv i za


ovo mogu jedino potpisati !!!

I samo da dodam jedan  :Love:  za sve naše tužnice

----------


## ivanova

prijavljujem transfer 2 blastociste! teta doktorica rekla da mogu vadit betu vec 16.ili 17.12

----------


## bebach

> *Kety28 i morska vilo* 
> 
> *mimi81*
> 
> svim čekalicama koječega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem!!!

meni jučer bila punkcija, imamo 7 js  :Very Happy: , transfer ili 09.12. ili 11.12.! držite nam fige! primam sve pozitivne vibrice! :Grin: 

 :Kiss:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *svima* do neba i nazad!!!

----------


## Bab

*bebach*...evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ koiko god trebaš..i full su pozitivne.
Bravo za lijepu brojčicu i sad ti želim jedan pravi dernek u labu.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*bebach* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!!!

----------


## dani82

*bebach* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!!!
*Vita, tigrical, sara, sumskovoce* i vama malo za što god vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim ostalim čekalicama beta, transfera i pukcija~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## FionaM

Evo samo da vam javim:

moja beta, danas na 11dnt3d iznosi *184*..... :Very Happy: 
Nadam se da je to okej beta.....

Jos uvijek ne mogu vjerovati i sad vec polako imam strah da mi nisu mozda zamijenili nalaz ili je sve to samo san....ajooooj...opet igra zivaca do cetvrtka i ponovnog vadjenja bete  :Yes:

----------


## mare41

Fiona, čestitkeeeeeeeeeee :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Fionaaaaa*,  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Fiona...braaaaaaavoooooooo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ma kakva zamjena nalaza!?!?! Kakvi su to crnjaci???
I nije san nego prekrasna stvarnost :Zaljubljen: 

juuupiiiiiiiiii

----------


## bebach

Hvala vam drage moje!!! :Heart: 

*Bab, Šumskica, dani82*  :Kiss:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*FionaM* čestitkeeee od srca!!!

----------


## tigrical

> Hvala vam drage moje!!!
> 
> *Bab, Šumskica, dani82*  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *FionaM* čestitkeeee od srca!!!


Ovo debelo potpisujem i dodajem za *bebach* za ludi tulum u labu!

----------


## dani82

*FionaM* prekrasna beta, čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani ICSI-TESSE, Cito (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim. IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova
CERES - 2.stimul.ICSI/ Postojna (nakon 2x aih i 2x prirod.ICSI kbc Rijeka) 

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
modesty4 – 1. stimulirani ICSI, SD (nakon 2 AIH)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
Sivka - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1.stim. IVF, 6x AIH i 2x klomifen IVF, sve SD)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS - 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)
rajvos - 5. ICSI, Petrova (nakon 2 ICSI VV, 1 ICSI CITO, 1 IVF MB) 
Pinky - 5. stimulirani PICSI, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, 3 ICSI, 1 PICSI)
alma_itd ~~~~~~~~~~~~~(molim detaljnije podatke o postupku) 

12. mj.2010 
venddy - 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, Cito) 						
kety28 - 4. stimulirani ICSI MB (nakon 2 ICSI Petrova, 1 ICSI Škvorc)  :Very Happy: 
morskavila - 1. ICSI Vili (nakon 2 AIH )  :Very Happy: 
FionaM - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1 klomifenski, 1 prirodni, 1 stimulirani)  :Very Happy: 





Naša lista 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

marincezg 08.12. ~~~~~~~~~
hallo 08.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
marina26 ? ~~~~~~~~~~~
metkovk@ 09.12. ~~~~~~~~~
anabanana 10.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
aneri 10.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
klara 11.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
Sumskovoce 14.12. ~~~~~~~~~
Marinči 14.12. ~~~~~~~~~
kinki 14.12. ~~~~~~~~~
suzzie2 14.12. ~~~~~~~~
ranga 16.12. ~~~~~~~~~
dani82 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
matahari 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
linalena 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
ivanova 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
bab 18.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
seka35 18.12.~~~~~~~~~
tigrical 20.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice (F)ET 

gabi25 08.12.
chiara 08.12.
loks 08.12.
bebach 09. ili 10.12.
zedra 12.12.
Strumpfica 10.12.
ž od milivoj73 11.12.

Čekalice punkcije 
sara38 08.12.

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 
MANNY
ruža82


Pikalice 
milla2
missy
2hope
IvaMia2009
Sonječka
ljube
marina81
kerolajn5
sany7

Klomifenke/Femarke
Marnie
rikikiki
andream
Marina25

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO

PalcicaZg
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Pirica
Malena72
amyx
m arta
bugaboo
vita22
nivesa

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za zimski vlakić 
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Iberc, Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli, Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, , mini3, tlatinčica, klara, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo, vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA,, Adikica, mare157, , luna1, Lua, matto, marta7, MALECKA, Snekica,medena8,anđeo sa neba,lucija83, jo1974, crvenkapica77, Kikica1,Snješka,kiara79,diki, Cannisa,Tinkica, Jesen82, Nataša, marta7, Maybe baby, The Margot, AuroraBlu,mimi81,mary26  :Love:

----------


## mia74

*FionaM*,čestitke na prekrasnoj beti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mimi81

FionaM čestitam!
~~~~~~~~~~~ da se tako nastavi kroz cijeli prosinac!

----------


## mimi81

> Fiona...braaaaaaavoooooooo
> ma kakva zamjena nalaza!?!?! Kakvi su to crnjaci???
> I nije san nego prekrasna stvarnost
> 
> juuupiiiiiiiiii


Ej Bab, htjela sam te pitati da li su te dr. slali raditi kakve nalaze nakon ovih biokemijskih trudnoća?

----------


## Bab

mimi, da ne off topičarimo poslat ću ti pp, može? :Wink:

----------


## mimi81

naravno

----------


## Kadauna

FionaM, bravo za betu, baš takva treba biti 14. dana nakon punkcije, troznamenkasta................. bravo!!!!

----------


## Marinči

FionaM čestitam ti od srca na pozitivnoj beti :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

*FionaM* prekrasna beta čestitam

*bebach* za urnebesni tulum u labu i sljubljivanje stanica  :Razz: 

svima  :Heart:

----------


## sara38

*FionaM* bravooooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## crvenkapica77

odlicno   fiona  bravo  !!! :Very Happy: 
jos  19 cura ceka betu   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno :Heart: 
7  ceka transfer  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno :Heart: 
cekalica punkcije  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno
prirodnjaci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno
  12 mj. ipak nece bit  los...nek bude jos bolji od 11mj   :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Fiona* ma draga moja koja je to beta!!! Je li to moguće  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Jupi!!!! Hurra!!! Nisu zamijenili, nene...to je tvoja prekrasna beta!!!!  :Very Happy:  Nimaj straha...od sada samo dobre vijesti  :Very Happy:

----------


## aneri

Fiona, čestitam na prkrasnoj beti! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

Fiona čestitam od srca na prekrasnoj beti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

> odlicno   fiona  bravo  !!!
> jos  19 cura ceka betu   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno
> 7  ceka transfer  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno
> cekalica punkcije  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno
> prirodnjaci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno
>   12 mj. ipak nece bit  los...nek bude jos bolji od 11mj  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem

----------


## angel 1

*Fiona* čestitke  :Very Happy:  neka i dalje sve bude školski!!

----------


## tiki_a

> *fiona* čestitke :-d neka i dalje sve bude školski!!


:-d:-d:-d

----------


## Snekica

> odlicno   fiona  bravo  !!!
> jos  19 cura ceka betu   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno
> 7  ceka transfer  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno
> cekalica punkcije  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno
> prirodnjaci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno
>   12 mj. ipak nece bit  los...nek bude jos bolji od 11mj  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Šlepam se i *potpisujem sve*!
Za *Loks i Gabi25* za sutrašnji, a *Bebach* za preksutrašnji transfer!
 :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

Fiona čestitam  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hakya

FionaM čestitam od srca...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sildad

Fiona  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kety28

*Fiona  ČESTITAM !!!!!*

----------


## Bebel

> *FionaM* prekrasna beta čestitam
> 
> *bebach* za urnebesni tulum u labu i sljubljivanje stanica 
> 
> svima


Potpisujem zaposlenu mamu  :Wink: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za preostale čekalice 
i 
 ponovno punoooooooooooooooooooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za pacijente sa VV-a jer je samo jedna forumska trudnica (na žalost nije se povratno javila pa se nadam da je UZV bio OK) zadnjih par mjeseci  :Sad:

----------


## suzzie2

Fiona BRAVOOO!

----------


## giga

nakon pauze opet ja u borbi

06.12. transfer - 3 JS vraćene
27.12. beta - mislim da ću i prije

----------


## FionaM

Drage moje, divne ste i hvala vam puno...jos uvijek ne mogu vjerovati  :Shock: 
i ja sam jednostavno  :Very Happy: 
Svim cekalicama zelim veeeeelike i troznamenkaste bete  :Yes:

----------


## rozalija

> FionaM čestitam ti od srca na pozitivnoj beti


Čestitam od srca.

----------


## rozalija

> FionaM, bravo za betu, baš takva treba biti 14. dana nakon punkcije, troznamenkasta................. bravo!!!!


X
Kadauna koji prekrasan avatar, koja će to ljepotica da bude. Pusica velika za vas troje od nas.

----------


## matahari

*Fiona*, čestitke! svim sutrašnjim čekalicama beta želim lijepe cifre! 
ja sam se prva 3 dana nakon inseminacije toliko izludovala da samu sebe nisam uspjela prepoznati, hormoni valjda. sad sam pak čista suprotnost-totalna flegma, čak ni ne razmišljam o testovima, beti, ne osluškujem tijelo, ne pratim simptome...ništa...utopija...ne znam do kad će trajati, ali ja sretna! pusa svima!

----------


## morskavila

FionaM čestitam!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


Kako se lijepo vidjeti na listi trudnica  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

Fiona....čestitke od srca!!!!!!

----------


## nataša

ja nisam ni vadila betu, prokrvarila sam žestoko točno na dan kad sam i trebala dobit m!
 evo sad sam već lagano pri kraju.. no nekako sam večeras u frci, čitala sam puno o vanmaterničnim trudnoćama, nemam pojma šta me nagnalo na to  al sam evo čitala večeras o tome.... pa sam se uplašila! 
danas mi je 16. dpt. .. da napravim sutra bar test?!
mislim, menstruacija je bila sasvim normalan, grudi su mi postale normalne, sve je nekako normlano....jel bi već trebala imat neke bolove da je VM? Malo sam paranoična!!!

 idem se upisat i nakon transfera  :Smile:

----------


## tikica

FionaM čestitke :Very Happy:

----------


## taca70

Giga, ~~~~~~ do neba da za Bozic dobijete nagradu za svoj mukotrpni MPO put.
Fiona, divna beta. Cestitam.

----------


## venddy

Giga ~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu kao novogodišnji poklon

----------


## linalena

za betu  *marincezg , hallo*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

za transfer  *gabi25, chiara , loks* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

za punkciju *sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Giga*  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  da je ovaj postupak uspješan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Nataša*  :Love:  za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Linalena, potpisujem  te uz :Coffee:  i doajem ~~~~~~~~za tigricul i Bab

----------


## milivoj73

Pinky transfer je u petak 10.12. 
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

milivoji~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer

----------


## rozalija

> milivoji~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer


X

----------


## sara38

Jutros prošla punkcija ........... 5js.

----------


## Lua

*Milivoji* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer  :Very Happy: 

*Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu  :Joggler: 

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivanova

> Jutros prošla punkcija ........... 5js.


 super!!!
nek se lijepo oplode!

----------


## linalena

Na Z1 Šimunić o Potpomognutoj

----------


## Kadauna

ja stigla na kraj emisije, nažalost ništa nisam uspjela ubrati. Linalena, što je rekao ŠImunić?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Curke drage, prijavljujem + na kućnom testu za trudnoću, 11dnt3st  :Very Happy:  
Sutra vadim betu i javljam rezultat...

----------


## linalena

ma i ja došla na kraj, samo da nema ništa umjetno u umjetnoj oplodnji već da treba reć potpomognuta .....

naravno da je spominjao uzroke neplodnosti ali kako se lijekovima mogu uspješno liječiti, zalagao se za kontracepciju kako bi se izbjegli pobačaji i onda neplodnost, ma joj gledala zadnjih 10min

----------


## bebach

> *Milivoji* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer 
> 
> *Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu 
> 
> Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem!!!

*loks,gabi25,chiara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan transfer!
*Snekica* big,big  :Kiss: 
*tigrical, šumskica*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ooogromnu beturinu! :Klap: 
*sretna35,bebel*  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

Šumsko :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bebach

aj sad sam vidila...aaaaaaaaa *Šumskicaaaaa* znala saaaaam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  sad ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od sveg  :Heart:  za oooooogromnu beturinuuuu!!! juuupiii jeeee!

----------


## FionaM

Šumsko, bravoooooo za plus na testu :Very Happy: ....službena čestitka stiže nakon bete, želim ti sutra pravu i veeeeliku betu......

----------


## mrkvica84

Šumsko bravo za plus  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## morskavila

Čestitam šumskovoće  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Cure dr. mi je rekla da s utrićima nastavim do 20.12. tj. do prvog UZV-a i da do tada nema odnosa, a da ću utriće koristiti vjerovatno do 12 tjedna :Shock: 

Nisam znala da ću utrogestan morato koristiti tako dugo. Jel to uvijek ide tako nakon IVF-a?
Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## mia74

Šumsko super za + :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sad samo čekamo veliku betu!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čestitke!!!!!!

----------


## Bab

Ajme Voćkice...pa ti imaš + !!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, bravooooooo ženo.

sad vibramo za sutrašnju debelu ß :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

šumsko, kinki  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za pluseve!!!
morskavilo, do 12 tt je uobičajeno, a onda se polako "skidaš" tako da to traje i duže

svima pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## svrco

> Čestitam šumskovoće 
> 
> Cure dr. mi je rekla da s utrićima nastavim do 20.12. tj. do prvog UZV-a i da do tada nema odnosa, a da ću utriće koristiti vjerovatno do 12 tjedna
> 
> Nisam znala da ću utrogestan morato koristiti tako dugo. Jel to uvijek ide tako nakon IVF-a?
> Kakva su vaša iskustva?


nakon IVFa uvijek utrogstani idu do 12 tjedna, pa se polagano ukidaju.  :Smile:

----------


## maja_st

Pozdrav svima.....

6.12 imala sam AIH  (nakon femare).....pa molim Pinky da me stavi na listu čekalica bete....20.12

----------


## tikica_69

Cestitam svim curama na njihovim plusicima!!!  :Klap:

----------


## sildad

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Čestitke novim trudnicama.

----------


## rozalija

> Šumsko bravo za plus


 :Klap:  draga moja.Pusica velika za tebe

----------


## rozalija

> Jutros prošla punkcija ........... 5js.


Bravo za 5 JS .~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se sve lijepo oplode.

----------


## rozalija

> Čestitke novim trudnicama.


X

----------


## morskavila

> morskavilo, do 12 tt je uobičajeno, a onda se polako "skidaš" tako da to traje i duže


jel to znači da cijelo to vrijeme nema ni keksa?

----------


## Pinky

> jel to znači da cijelo to vrijeme nema ni keksa?


pojma nemam, a da ti pravo kažem, nije me ni briga  :Laughing: 

majo, nema problema!

sara, bravo za js!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulumčinu

----------


## Charlie

*Sumskovoce, Kinki* bravo za vaše plusiće  :Very Happy:  I nek vam budu lijepe bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Morskavila* cestitam!!!

Curke u postupcima ~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## lucija83

Sumskovoce bravo jos jednom!!!
Sara38, Tigrical,Dani82,Bebach sretno drage moje!!!!

----------


## tigrical

*Šumsko* 
*Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super tulum

----------


## sretna35

> potpisujem!!!
> 
> *loks,gabi25,chiara, milivoji* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan transfer!
> *Snekica* big,big 
> *tigrical, šumskica* bravo za testić~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ooogromnu beturinu!
> *sara 38* za urnebesni tulum
> *sretna35,bebel*


potpisujem od riječi do riječi uz umetke koje sam dodala

----------


## venddy

Šumsko voće jupiiii  :Klap:  neka i beta bude velika

----------


## innu

*sara38* bravo za 5js, nek se lijepo oplode... :Kiss: 
*sumskovoce*  :Very Happy:  
*tigrical* ~~~~~~~ za beturinu!

----------


## Sela

*Sumsko i Kinki* bravo za plusice!  :Very Happy: 
*Milivoji* za transfer!!  :Very Happy: 
Svim cekalicama transfera i bete- :Kiss: 
Svim cekalicama postupaka-  :Cool:

----------


## dani82

> *sara38* bravo za 5js, nek se lijepo oplode...
> *sumskovoce*  
> *tigrical* ~~~~~~~ za beturinu!


Potpisujem!

----------


## aneri

> *sara38* bravo za 5js, nek se lijepo oplode...
> *sumskovoce*  
> *tigrical* ~~~~~~~ za beturinu!


Potpisujem sve redom i svim ostalima šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

> *Sumskovoce, Kinki* bravo za vaše plusiće  I nek vam budu lijepe bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Morskavila* cestitam!!!
> 
> Curke u postupcima ~~~~~~~ do neba!


potpisujem i dodajem posebne~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer Milivojevih i betu od Bab!

----------


## andream

*maja*, kako si bila reagirala na femaru? koliko je bilo folikula pred AIH? ima li uopće koja femarka ovdje trenutno osim mene?
I čestitke naravno trudnicama - *Šumsko i Kinki*, bravo!

----------


## mimi81

Šumskovoće i Kinki čestitke na plusevima i nek vam beta bude velika!

----------


## tiki_a

Ooooo draga naša voćkica, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
sara38  :Klap: ~~~~~~~za dalje

----------


## anabanana

KINKI, BRAVO, sretna sam zbog tebe, zelim ti veeeeliku betu sutra, i uopce ne sumnjam u to!!!! Meni ju je vadit u petak, ali ne gajim velike nade...
Jedva cekam vidit sutra lijepe vijesti !
Voćkice..super cestitam!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Super Šumskovoće baš mi je drago, Kinki također. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Rozalija baš ti je lijepi avatar

----------


## matahari

oooooooo, zahuktalo se i u prosincu! *Šumskovoće* i *Kinki* čeeestitam od srca. sutra na sunce lijepe cifre!

----------


## andreja

*morskavila* stavljanje utrića do 12tt je mačji kašalj,ja sam ih morala stavljati do 20tt,zato budi strpljiva... :Love:

----------


## vita22

Sretno svima :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marinči

Sumskovoce i kinki super za plusiće  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i da vam budu veeeelike beturine ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

Potpisujem sve potpisano!

----------


## AnneMary

> *morskavila* stavljanje utrića do 12tt je mačji kašalj,ja sam ih morala stavljati do 20tt,zato budi strpljiva...


 i ja isto.
bio mali hematom pa dok nije otišao!

----------


## linalena

> Potpisujem sve potpisano!


potpisujem   :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

:Very Happy: *šumskovoće* bravo!!!!  :Very Happy: 
a di je *kinki* objavila plus? čestitam!!!!!
čestitke i svim ostalim trudnicama koje sam propustila!

*giga* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba da ovaj postupak bude uspješa
*milivoj* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer, neka bude sve za 5! 

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

cure, utrići se lagano skidaju nakon 12 tjedna (ak je sve ok) i do tada nema seksanja

velika pusa svima!

----------


## tlatincica

> Šumskovoće i Kinki čestitke na plusevima i nek vam beta bude velika!


X
*Sumskovoce*, znaš kako ti se veselim!  :Very Happy: 
*Kinki* tebe pratim i na drugom forumu, ali ovdje ti čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## cranky

> *Šumsko* 
> *Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super tulum


*X*

----------


## Pinky

curke moje, nadam se da ću uspit napravit listu dok ne odem na put, ali svakako se netko toga treba uhvatiti dok me nema, a i skoro ću prorijediti forumarenje.
nema me do ponedjeljka-utorka, od sutra.

pravljenje liste nije mudrost, samo zahtjeva malo vremena. ja obično pregledam sve postove na svim potpomognutim u.... od datuma zadnje liste + odbrojavanje + nakon transfera. pokupim sve novitade, stavim u listu i to je to.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama

----------


## Gabi25

samo da i ovdje javim- čekam betu 21.12.
i loks također, vraćene joj danas dvije blastice

šumskovoće čestitam od srca!!!!

----------


## linalena

gabi25 i loks ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ da se sada lijepo implantiraju

----------


## tiki_a

> gabi25 i loks ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ da se sada lijepo implantiraju


Potpisujem sad linalenu  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Sumskovoce*  :Very Happy:

----------


## sali

*sara38* bravo za 5js, ~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu... :Kiss: 
*sumskovoce i kinki*  :Very Happy:  

*tigrical,gabi25 i loks* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturine!

svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## MANNY

> Jutros prošla punkcija ........... 5js.


 Sara mogu ti poslat pp?  MOžda smo zajedno bile u čekaonici.

----------


## cranky

> *sara38* bravo za 5js, ~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu...
> *sumskovoce i kinki* :-d 
> 
> *tigrical,gabi25 i loks* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturine!
> 
> Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*POTPIS X*

(opet se švercam)

----------


## Kadauna

Dobro jutro svima uz nezaobilaznu ali na moju žalost često zaboravljenu forumsku/virtualnu kavicu  :Coffee: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnje bete za *Kinki i Sumskovoce.*

*Sumskovoce* čestitam na pozitivnom testu!

Mb curama (ima vas na forumu  :Heart:  dosta ovih dana) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da čim bezbolnije prebrodite vrijeme čekanja bete ili punkcije ili transfera. 

Svim ostalim za što god vam triba (rekla bi naša Mare41) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Kadauna, dobra ti jutarnja kava :Smile: 
pridružujem se ~~~~~~~~~za slovenke
kinki, čestitke za betu,~~~~~~~~~za duplanje
šumsko~~~~~~~~~~~za super betu
i dalje~~~~~~~~~za tigricul i Bab
sara i milivoji~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer
i svima ~~~~~~~~~~da i danas Odbrojavanje poskakuje

----------


## ksena28

DEBELI potpis na Kadaunu i Mare41

Kadaunice, hvala ti za kavu.... (samo u mojoj kavi greškom završilo mlijeko kojem prošo rok :bljak:  :Smile:  )

----------


## linalena

> Kadauna, dobra ti jutarnja kava
> pridružujem se ~~~~~~~~~za slovenke
> kinki, čestitke za betu,~~~~~~~~~za duplanje
> šumsko~~~~~~~~~~~za super betu
> i dalje~~~~~~~~~za tigricul i Bab
> sara i milivoji~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer
> i svima ~~~~~~~~~~da i danas Odbrojavanje poskakuje


x moram jer jurimmmmm

----------


## aneri

> Kadauna, dobra ti jutarnja kava
> pridružujem se ~~~~~~~~~za slovenke
> kinki, čestitke za betu,~~~~~~~~~za duplanje
> šumsko~~~~~~~~~~~za super betu
> i dalje~~~~~~~~~za tigricul i Bab
> sara i milivoji~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer
> i svima ~~~~~~~~~~da i danas Odbrojavanje poskakuje



Ovo je super napisano da se nema šta dodati! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## angel 1

Svima punooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivne bete !!!

----------


## bugaboo

Svim cekalicama zelim VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELIKE bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lua

> Kadauna, dobra ti jutarnja kava
> pridružujem se ~~~~~~~~~za slovenke
> kinki, čestitke za betu,~~~~~~~~~za duplanje
> šumsko~~~~~~~~~~~za super betu
> i dalje~~~~~~~~~za tigricul i Bab
> sara i milivoji~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer
> i svima ~~~~~~~~~~da i danas Odbrojavanje poskakuje


*X*

----------


## sara38

> Kadauna, dobra ti jutarnja kava
> pridružujem se ~~~~~~~~~za slovenke
> kinki, čestitke za betu,~~~~~~~~~za duplanje
> šumsko~~~~~~~~~~~za super betu
> i dalje~~~~~~~~~za tigricul i Bab
> milivoji~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer
> i svima ~~~~~~~~~~da i danas Odbrojavanje poskakuje


Potpisujem.

----------


## bebach

> *Kadauna*, dobra ti jutarnja kava
> pridružujem se ~~~~~~~~~za *slovenke, a mojoj dragoj loks veeeelika*
> *kinki*, čestitke za betu,~~~~~~~~~za duplanje
> *šumsko*~~~~~~~~~~~za super betu
> i dalje~~~~~~~~~za *tigricul i Bab*
> *sara i milivoji*~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer
> i *svima* ~~~~~~~~~~da i danas Odbrojavanje poskakuje


potpisujem u potpunosti uz male dodatke  :Wink:

----------


## maja_st

andream

imaš pp

----------


## Pinky

potpisujem i ja maru!!!
kinki, bravo za betu!!!!
jos kad sumsko prijavi svoju, bilo bi divno da neka dobra duša napravi novu listu. ja neću stići, a trebalo bi šumsko pričekati. pakiram se i zujim. vidimo se u utorak!!!
nadam se da ću imati lipe vijesti tada. još par dana do 1. uzv-a, joj.

----------


## mare41

Pinky, special ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Svim cekalicama zelim VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELIKE bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


i ja   :Smile:     i ja   :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

> Kadauna, dobra ti jutarnja kava
> pridružujem se ~~~~~~~~~za slovenke
> kinki, čestitke za betu,~~~~~~~~~za duplanje
> šumsko~~~~~~~~~~~za super betu
> i dalje~~~~~~~~~za tigricul i Bab
> sara i milivoji~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer
> i svima ~~~~~~~~~~da i danas Odbrojavanje poskakuje


mare, mare ti si danas debelo najpopularnija osoba na forumu (hoćeš li mi dat autogram), i ja potpisujem

----------


## sretna35

*Pinky* želim ti savrašen UZV i bez suza kao što bi rekla naša Denny

----------


## aneri

Evo drage moje suborke da vam javim da je beta 372,49. 
Sva sam izvan sebe, ne mogu vjerovati. Tetu iz labosa sam slala da provjeri jel to sigurno moj nalaz.

----------


## Kadauna

*ANERI*, čestitam u nadi da si nam otvorila novi Mb niz  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

i tko je to neki dan rekao da jedva čeka da cura s endometriozom zatrudni :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aneri*, čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## ema

> samo da i ovdje javim- čekam betu 21.12.
> i loks također, vraćene joj danas dvije blastice
> !


ej Gabi draga...na moj rođendan...ma to ce sigurno biti dobitno....MORA !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TwistedQ

:Very Happy:  Aneri, čestitam.. Nadam se kreniti tvojim stopama.. 


Upravo sa punkcije, sedam potencijalnih. 
Vrime je da ovoj endometriozi pokažemo di joj nije misto!  :Grin:

----------


## FionaM

*Aneri*, čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

baš mi je drago   :Very Happy:

----------


## loks

dobar dan svima....
*sumskovoce* draga moja, velike čestitke i najljepše željice ti šaljem...beta će bit baš onakva kakvu bi sve mi poželjele sigurna sam!
*kinki* draga čestitam i tebi i sretno!
*aneri* šta reći  :Very Happy:  pa to je predivno, čestitam i želim ti najlipšu trudnoću
najdraža moja *bebach*  :Very Happy:  za blastice i lipo razvijanje tvojih bebacha, sretno do neba!
*snekice i mare157*  :Kiss: ...hvala na svoj podršci
*vulkan, ambra i smrdljivica čarapica*  :Kiss:  i vama, mislim na svih vas
*sara* sretno za tvojih 5 mrva...nek se lipo dile
*gabi25* preslatki ste ti i tvoj mužić...nek vam ovo bude najčarobniji Božić u životu
*zedra, strupfice* i sve žene i njihove lipše polovice koje smo upoznali u postupku, baš svima neizmjerno sriće želim i nek što prije dođe i naše doba veselja!
ako koga nisam spomenula ne znači da sam zaboravila...mislim na svih i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~ pa se poslužite za šta god vam trebalo!
 :Bye:

----------


## sara38

*Aneri* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## bugaboo

Aneri cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## molu

*aneri* čestitke od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lua

*Aneri* čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Sara38, Tigrical, Milivoji ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bebach

*Aneri*  :Very Happy:  čestitaaaam!!! predivno!!!
*TwistedQ*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!!! :Very Happy: 
*loks* :Kiss:  za mrvice i nek se čvrsto čepaju za svoju mamasitu!!!
sve moje *drage istrijanke* veeeeliki veeeliki  :Kiss: 

čekamo subotu - 11.12. ...i idemo po naše blastice!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

sretna :Laughing:  :Heart: 
aneri čestitkeeeeeeeeeeeee (ni za tebe nisam sumnjala :Smile: )

----------


## ina33

Aneri, jes  :Smile: !!! Čestitam!

----------


## sretna35

*aneri* prekrasno čestitam !!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*loks i gabi* želim vam nezaboravan 21. XII i prekrasne mirišljave štruce 8 mjeseci nakon toga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnneMary

aneri čestitam!
za tebe sam stalno mislila da će biti +.
drago mi je da me osjećaj nije prevario.

----------


## Marinči

aneri, iskrene čestitke....suuuuuuupeeeeeer :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> (samo u mojoj kavi greškom završilo mlijeko kojem prošo rok :bljak:  )


Lajkam  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

Evo da prijavim * -* na testu i brijavljenje na ulošku. Tko bude radio novu listu neka me premijesti u čekalice svega i svačega.

----------


## rozalija

> *aneri* prekrasno čestitam !!!
> 
> *loks i gabi* želim vam nezaboravan 21. XII i prekrasne mirišljave štruce 8 mjeseci nakon toga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X

----------


## rozalija

> dobar dan svima....
> *sumskovoce* draga moja, velike čestitke i najljepše željice ti šaljem...beta će bit baš onakva kakvu bi sve mi poželjele sigurna sam!
> *kinki* draga čestitam i tebi i sretno!
> *aneri* šta reći  pa to je predivno, čestitam i želim ti najlipšu trudnoću
> najdraža moja *bebach*  za blastice i lipo razvijanje tvojih bebacha, sretno do neba!
> *snekice i mare157* ...hvala na svoj podršci
> *vulkan, ambra i smrdljivica čarapica*  i vama, mislim na svih vas
> *sara* sretno za tvojih 5 mrva...nek se lipo dile
> *gabi25* preslatki ste ti i tvoj mužić...nek vam ovo bude najčarobniji Božić u životu
> ...


X

----------


## mia74

*Dani82* jesi sigurna da je gotovo!!??Bez bete???
 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## sara38

*Dani* :Love:  :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## dani82

*mia74* mislim da nema smisla.
*sara*  :Kiss:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Dani82*  :Love: 
Imat ćemo i mi jednom plus na testu!

----------


## sali

*Dani*  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## mimi81

> *ANERI*, čestitam u nadi da si nam otvorila novi Mb niz 
> 
> i tko je to neki dan rekao da jedva čeka da cura s endometriozom zatrudni


To se ja veselim trudnoćama kod žena s endometriozom! Aneri fakat mi je drago, baš lijepa beta...
Čestitke na betama i kinki i šumsko voće!

----------


## Gabi25

aneri čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
i kako je netko rekao- da si otvorila Mb niz u 12. mjesecu

kinki čestitke i tebi :Very Happy: 
dani82 žao mi je, drži se...

----------


## mimi81

Dani82 budi jaka, bit će bolje drugi put

----------


## sretna35

> *Dani*


potpisujem

----------


## zedra

aneri, kinki  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
dani82 :Love:

----------


## marincezg

BOK!!!
 samo da vam javim nista od moje trudnoce
 idemo dalje...  opet sve ispocetka u 4 mj....
ali zato ima jedna trudnica a nije regis. na ovom forumu
transfer joj je bio kad i meni 22. 11.
pozzz

----------


## crvenkapica77

marincezg    i deni, zao mi je    :Love:   :Love: 


aneri   cestitam  na beti  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## mare41

> marincezg    i deni, zao mi je


X
Gabi25-avatar je prekrasan!

----------


## ina33

Gabi, stvarno ti je dobar avatar  :Smile: !

----------


## innu

*aneri* bravo za betu!!!
*dani82*, bez veze! drži se!
cure, za sve šta vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Dani82  :Love: , žao mi je! A da ipak vadiš betu? Možda test nije dobar?! :Sad: 
Još ništa od naše Vockice?! :Raspa:  :Cekam: 
Bebach ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za blastice sa velikim okicama za 8 mj. ! :Klap:

----------


## Lua

*Dani82* žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

aneri ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
dani82, marincezg  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## aneri

Cure hvala vam, baš ste zlatne :Heart: 

Gabi gledam tvoj avatar i isto tako, ali doslovno identično su izgledala i moja dva embrija koja su mi vratili, a rezultat si vidjela danas, tako da 21.12. očekuj najmanje isto.

----------


## Sumskovoce

aneri cestitam! Krasna beta! Dani i Marincezg jako mi je zao  :Sad:   Kod mene komplikacije, beta 51 12dnt3st...bila kod moje gin,na uzv vidi zadebljan endometrij, nema tekucine u Douglasu, malo smedje sukrvice i nema naznaka nadolazecoj M. Htjela je da odem u bolnicu. Moj dr Vlast kaze da beta nije losa jer je rano, da lezim i mirujem i dodjem u poned na pregled... Ja se i dalje nadam uspjehu, pa bi molila samo dobre vibre  :Smile:  i hvala svima na cestitkama!

----------


## tigrical

*Sumskovoce* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ da se pravilno dupla

----------


## linalena

evo ih odmah Šumsko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ biti će sve u redu

----------


## tikki

*šumskica* evo odmah puuuuno puuuno dobrih vibrica, da se beta pravilno dupla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

puno pusa : :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Marinči

Sumskovoce šaljem ti najbolje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da se beta lijepo dupla...bit će sve u redu :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Mury

Šumsko, šaljem ti pregršt~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  a sa takvim pozitivnim stavom ( pratim te od početka) jednostavno moraš uspjeti, nemam ni najmanju sumnju u to!!!I mislim da ti je beta za 12dnt sasvim ok!!!

----------


## Mury

Čestitke svim trudnicama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čekalicama puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tužnicama :Love:  da im dani tuge što prije prođu i dođu im dani sreće i veselja!!!

----------


## vita22

*Dani moja* :Love: .........*Šumskovoće*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima trudnicama ,čekalicama,svima  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

> Cure hvala vam, baš ste zlatne
> 
> Gabi gledam tvoj avatar i isto tako, ali doslovno identično su izgledala i moja dva embrija koja su mi vratili, a rezultat si vidjela danas, tako da 21.12. očekuj najmanje isto.


ma ljubim te :Love: 

šumskovoće za pravilno duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Glossy

Šumsko za pravilno duplanje bete
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pusa, :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

aneri čestitam  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!
dani i marincezg baš mi je žao, ne predajte se doći će i vaš plusić  :Smile: 
sumsko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i Gabi, draga avatar ti je bonbončić  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

*šumskice* za najbolji mogući scenario ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ :Heart:

----------


## cranky

*Dani82* žao mi je  :Love: 

*Šumskovoće* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je u labu totalno ludilo

----------


## kiara79

Dobro jutro curice,evo kuha se kavica,fina,topla i čajek za trudnice...
nadam se da vam se neće ohladiti dok ne ustanete...pospanke... :Grin: 

kinki i Aneri čestitke.. :Very Happy: 
dani i marincezg jako mi je žao.. :Love: 
Gabi avatar ti je baš herclig... :Zaljubljen: 
sara za tulum u labu..
šumskovoće da je to to..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

Divna kavica, *hvala Kiara79!*

Sumskovoce, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje bete. 

Ostalima, da ne bih koga zaboravila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba.

----------


## linalena

> Dobro jutro curice,evo kuha se kavica,fina,topla i čajek za trudnice...
> nadam se da vam se neće ohladiti dok ne ustanete...pospanke...
> 
> kinki i Aneri čestitke..
> dani i marincezg jako mi je žao..
> Gabi avatar ti je baš herclig...
> sara za tulum u labu..
> šumskovoće da je to to..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


mmm kavica i velki x na sve

jutro mi je, a noćas se budila valjda 8 puta pišat, a ko mi kriv kada pijem ko smuk, petak jupijeee a sljedeći petak je moja beta na repertoaru

----------


## morskavila

aneri čestitam ! :Very Happy: 
dani i marincezg  :Love:  ne predajte se doći će i vaš plusić
sumskoza pravilno duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i svima kome za što treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ja odbrojavam još 9 dana do prvog UZV-a  :Cekam:

----------


## sara38

*Sumskovoce* za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## angel 1

*Šumskovoće* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ I ja sam počela s jako niskom betom 16dnt- 67,5 ! Dr je rekao da je bila kasnija implantacija.. a da me vidiš sad... još malo... Držim fige i želim i tebi ovakav scenarij!!!

----------


## mia74

Šumskovoće, za pravilno duplanje bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Šumsko voće*, pa to je tek 1.beta. Nema veze što je manja, imali smo puno takvih primjera. Samo nek se ona podupla!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*Šumskovoće* ~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje bete!

----------


## Hakya

Sumskovoce puno pozitivnih vibra za pravilno duplanje bete!!!!!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## Lua

*Šumskovoće* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje bete.... :Yes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*tigrical, linalena, tikki, Marinči, Mury, Vita22, Gabi25, Glossy, Marnie, sretna35, Cranky, kiara79, Kaduana, morskavila, sara38, mia74, AuroraBlu, Charlie, Hakya, Lua i angel1* HVALA DO NEBEA I NATRAG za sve vibre i lijepe želje! Posebice ovako ohrabrujuću izjavu kao *angel1*  :Heart:  mi se rastopilo.... Pogledala sam na betabase.info i zaista 51 nije loše za 12dnt. Sad samo da se dupla pravilno i sve će sjest na svoje.... nada je velika... Obzirom da je vikend pred nama nećemo imati odgovor sve do ponedjeljka...malo slatkog iščekivanja i puno molitve, nadam se da će donijet sreću..... Hvala još jednom svima što mislite na mene,  :Kiss:  vas sve!

----------


## mirna26

šumkica....puno virbica za veeeeeliku beturinu u ponedjeljak!!!

----------


## sildad

Potpisujem cure sve šta su rekle. *Sumskovoce* znam da će ti sad vikend biti pakao, ali beta zaista nije mala za 12.dnt, bitno je da se dupla, a ja ti to želim od sveg srca.

----------


## bugaboo

Sumskovoce za pravilno duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

šumsko i kinki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje

----------


## coolerica

cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!!
mare, kad će kafa? da znam planirati  :Smile:

----------


## bebach

*Šumski* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do svemira i nazad za pravilno duplanje tete bete!!!  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## mare41

coolerica, kava će biti kad promijeniš potpis :Laughing:

----------


## mravak

*Šumsko, beta je stvarno OK !! Biti će to sve OK !! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*Sara38 za tulum ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Ginger

*dani*  :Love: 

*šumsko* moja beta 11dnt 3d u 18h ju bila isto 51
ljepotica danas ima 2 godine
doduše, bilo krvarenja i svega, al to nije imalo veze s betom i dobro je zavšilo
zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje lijepo duplanje

svima  :Kiss:

----------


## coolerica

> coolerica, kava će biti kad promijeniš potpis


a probala sam puno puta pa nikako..mislim da mi se nešto pokvarilo na kompu  :Grin:   :Razz: 
..il su krivi spojevi u glavi..

----------


## FionaM

*Šumskovoće,* šaljem ti pregršt sretnih misli i da se beta podupla onako kako treba  :Yes:

----------


## aneri

Voćkice, šaljem ti  :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: do neba i nazad.
Sigurna sam da će se beta duplati, i  da će sve biti u redu, s takvim pozitvnim stavom drugačiji scenarij je nemoguć.

----------


## mare41

kinki :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

Svima kome treba za svašta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ :Heart: !

Posebno za jednu veteranku *Gigu* i njen 17.IVF (sorry, uopće nisam skužila da si u postupku, suborko iz sobe) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## anabanana

Evo i mene, moja beta 14 dpt3d, 56...kaze dr. P. malo mala, ali to nema veze, glavno je da se ona dupla..tako da u nedjelju moram opet vadit, i nadam se najboljemu.
Sumsko voce, po tome je tvoja beta veca od moje...nemaj brige, kaze doktor da su neke bete bile i 20 pa je bilo sve u redu, a bilo ih je preko 1000 pa se svaista dogadja...
Kinki, sam ti rekla????????????????? Nek ti bude mali purger, a meni jedan mali Splićo--

----------


## milivoj73

obavljen transfer dva 4dnevna embrijića...sve je prošlo ok
zamrznuto 6 od toga 1 odlične kvalitete (kao ona dva vraćena), dva dobre kvalitete i tri slabije...
endometrij 12,8 mm ,ocjena odličan...
beta 28.12. za pravitelja liste...
pozdrav iz Praga...uskoro smo u lijepoj našoj  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

bravo milivoji,mislim da ste ovaj put sigurno trudni... :Very Happy:  :Klap: 
anabanana čestitke,kinki također.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

> obavljen transfer dva 4dnevna embrijića...sve je prošlo ok
> zamrznuto 6 od toga 1 odlične kvalitete (kao ona dva vraćena), dva dobre kvalitete i tri slabije...
> endometrij 12,8 mm ,ocjena odličan...
> beta 28.12. za pravitelja liste...
> pozdrav iz Praga...uskoro smo u lijepoj našoj


čekamo vas i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za 28.12.

----------


## mala bu

meni danas 2dnt5d-vraćena 3 zametka(bc,cc,cc-što god to značilo...btw ako netko zna objasni mi,pliz?)...danas me trbuh rastura od bolova...inače,sve po starom-napuhnuta,čas svadljiva čas plačljiva čas puna energije....zadnji put to sve prošla prije 2 godine tak da sam skoro sve i zaboravila.ko da mi je prvi put...kak se vi osjećate????
betu mogu vaditi 10d nakon 5d transfera,ak se dobro sjećam?

----------


## ina33

Super prolazno vrijeme, milivoji, sretno!!!

----------


## andream

> Super prolazno vrijeme, milivoji, sretno!!!


xxx

----------


## molu

milivoji evo da se tu pošteno naskačem i izvibram  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag za betu!

----------


## sara38

*Milivoj* bravooo  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*Anabanana* za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## suzzie2

Prijavljujem pozitivan test jutros i betu na 10dnt (vracena jedna blastica i jedna morula) *500,1 IU/L*  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

suzzie2, mrak beta, čestitam!
svim novim trudnicama, a ima ih puno  :Klap: , čestitam i želim urednu i bezbrižnu trudnoću!
ima li vijesti od naše pčelice, je li postala mamica?!

----------


## mia74

*Suzzie2*,prekrasna beta!!!!!
Čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

suzie, čestitam na malom "ledolincu/ima", bravo!!!!!! Po beti pa to su duplići!

----------


## Kadauna

ajme krasno, koliko novih trudnoća odnosno poz. beta, cure svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje... *Sumskovoce*, zar nemas ici nekamo subotom za vaditi betu?

----------


## Gabi25

suzzie čestitam na predivnoj beti :Very Happy: 
anabanana također i evo još malo za pravilno duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

milivoji sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

mala bu 10.dan nakon transfera blastica bi se već nešto trebalo vidjeti. Sretno, skupa čekamo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## klara

> ajme krasno, koliko novih trudnoća odnosno poz. beta, cure svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje... *Sumskovoce*, zar nemas ici nekamo subotom za vaditi betu?


Ima - laboratorij Bulatović radi subotom, beta isti dan gotova ako se dođe vadit do 9. - jučer sam pitala.
Ali na mjestu Sumskovoca i ja bih radije čekala ponedjeljak i lijepe riječi doktora V.
Sumskovoce puuuno vibrica da bude sve super  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

*sumskovoce i anabanana* za duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*milivoj* za praške bebolince~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*suzzi* prekrasna beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

*sumskica, anabanana* za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*milivoji* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ :Heart: 
*suzzie* super beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *sumskovoce i anabanana* za duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *milivoj* za praške bebolince~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *suzzi* prekrasna beta


veliki   potpis  i  jos  puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve

----------


## šniki

> *sumskica, anabanana* za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *milivoji* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
> *suzzie* super beta


Švercam se i potpisujem................( sram me bilo, ali eto....)

----------


## Jesen82

svim novim trudnicama čestitam! :Smile: 

i držim fige svim čekalicam, pikalicama i svima kojima treba :Heart:

----------


## aneri

> *sumskovoce i anabanana* za duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *milivoj* za praške bebolince~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *suzzi* prekrasna beta


Potpisujem!

----------


## tiki_a

suzzie2 jeeeee, ČESTITAM, prekrasna beta  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
anabanana ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
milivoji :Klap: ~~~~~~+

----------


## bebach

> *sumskovoce i anabanana* za duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *milivoj* za praške bebolince~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *suzzi* prekrasna beta


potpisujem!!!

a mojoj dragoj istrijanki *Snekici* šaljem veeeeliki  :Kiss:  !!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima za šta god vam treba!!!

----------


## cranky

:Very Happy:  Čestitke novim trudnicama  :Grin: 

Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Tigrical*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Sara38*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Vita22*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

cranky avatar je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mala bu

suzzie 2-bit će to duplići,superr....čestitke!!!
gabi 25-znači,u istom smo "sosu"...ma,super,lakše nam je kad nismo same...da bodrimo i tješimo jedna drugu...
ja-78. PCOS,mm-74.oligoasteno...
1.ICSI-9.mj.2008. Petrova-prokrvarila prije bete
2.IVF/ICSI-01.mj.2009. SD-23.10.2009.mamino zlato
3.ICSI-12.mj. 2010.SD-punkcija 3.12.,transfer-8.12.-1bc,2cc-čekam betu do 18.12.

----------


## ruža82

Bok cure!!! evo da se i ja javim. 1.12. bila sam na 2 inseminaciji na V.V. 15.12. radi test!!                                             svi curama sve najbolje

----------


## cranky

> cranky avatar je


I tvoj isto  :Zaljubljen:  a ubrzo će i tvoj bit ko moj  :Yes: 

*ruža82* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

*cranky* ajme kako je Sara lijepa!

----------


## rozalija

> *sumskica, anabanana* za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *milivoji* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
> *suzzie* super beta


X

----------


## rozalija

> Čestitke novim trudnicama 
> 
> Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Tigrical*
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


X

----------


## dani82

cranky Sara je već sada prava ljepotica  :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor
Hello Kitty – 2 stimulirani IVF (nakon 1X IVF)

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani ICSI-TESSE, Cito (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim. IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova
CERES - 2.stimul.ICSI/ Postojna (nakon 2x aih i 2x prirod.ICSI kbc Rijeka) 

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
modesty4 – 1. stimulirani ICSI, SD (nakon 2 AIH)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
Sivka - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1.stim. IVF, 6x AIH i 2x klomifen IVF, sve SD)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS - 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)
rajvos - 5. ICSI, Petrova (nakon 2 ICSI VV, 1 ICSI CITO, 1 IVF MB) 
Pinky - 5. stimulirani PICSI, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, 3 ICSI, 1 PICSI)

12. mj.2010 

venddy - 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, Cito) 
kety28 - 4. stimulirani ICSI MB (nakon 2 ICSI Petrova, 1 ICSI Škvorc) 
morskavila - 1. ICSI Vili (nakon 2 AIH ) 
FionaM - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1 klomifenski, 1 prirodni, 1 stimulirani) 
kinki 5.ICSI Vg (nakon 4 AIH, 4 IVF) 
Šumskovoće-1.IVF KBC Rijeka 
aneri-1.IVF Mb (nakon 1 AIH, 1 ICSI VV) 
anabanana ~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje
suzzie2-2.IVF (nakon 1 AIH, 1 IVF) 

Naša lista 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

klara 11.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
5RA 13.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
Marinči 14.12. ~~~~~~~~~
tikica_69 14.12.
venera3 15.12.~~~~~~~~~~
ruža82 15.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
tigrical 15.12.~~~~~~~~~~1
ranga 16.12. ~~~~~~~~~
Hakya 16.12~~~~~~~~~~
linalena 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
ivanova 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
pinki 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
bab 18.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
seka35 18.12.~~~~~~~~~
ema 18.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
mala bu 20.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
gabi25 21.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
chiara 22.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
loks 21.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
Strumpfica 23.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
Giga 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
ž od milivoj73. 28.12.~~~~~~~~~
.
Čekalice (F)ET 

bebach 11.12.
zedra 12.12..
sara38 13.12.
Missy 13.12.
Vita22
twistedQ 12.12.
bugaboo 13.12.

Čekalice punkcije 
rikikiki 13.12.
andream 13.12.
sany7 13.12.
IvaMia2009

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 
MANNY
tiki_a

Pikalice 
milla2
2hope
Sonječka
ljube
marina81
kerolajn5

Klomifenke/Femarke
Marina25

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO

PalcicaZg
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Pirica
Malena72
amyx
m arta
nivesa
zlatta
anddu

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za zimski vlakić 
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Iberc, Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli, Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, , mini3, tlatinčica, klara, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo, vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA,, Adikica, mare157, , luna1, Lua, matto, marta7, MALECKA, Snekica,medena8,anđeo sa neba,lucija83, jo1974, crvenkapica77, Kikica1,Snješka,kiara79,diki, Cannisa,Tinkica, Jesen82, Nataša, marta7, Maybe baby, The Margot, AuroraBlu,mimi81,mary26 marincezg, metkovk@ dani82,matahari,mirna26, 


Dobro jutro! Evo liste, ne znam dal sam dobro pohvatala sve, ali poslužit će dok nam se pinky ne vrati...Sretno svima!!!

----------


## Bebel

Jutro svima... naokon dužeg vremene, evo i ja kuham našu virtualnu kavicu  :Coffee: , čaj,....
*
kinki, Šumskovoće, aneri, anabanana,* *suzzie2* čestitam i 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje.

Svim čeklicama ß ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nastave lijep niz iz 11. i 12 mjeseca.
*milivoj73*, sretan povratak u lijepu našu sa praškim bebicama  :Yes: 

Posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za našu *Pinky* i njezin UZV.

Naravno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koji u narednom tjednu obavljaju prvi trudnički UZV  :Heart:

----------


## lucija83

Gizmos bravo za listu!!
Šumskovoce bit ce to sve super!!
Gabi25 sretno!! 
evo malo za svih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## coolerica

bravo Gizmo trudnice naša! sutra ulaziš u 12. tjedan a taj je veeeeliki korak..drž mi se i javi kad prođe uzv ovaj tjedan 
evo malo pobjedničkih ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve bete koje čekaju duplanje i one koje još ni ne znaju da čekaju duplanje a i za one koje već imaju rukice i nogice ko Crankyn avatar..

----------


## mare41

> bravo Gizmo trudnice naša! sutra ulaziš u 12. tjedan a taj je veeeeliki korak..drž mi se i javi kad prođe uzv ovaj tjedan 
> evo malo pobjedničkih ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve bete koje čekaju duplanje i one koje još ni ne znaju da čekaju duplanje a i za one koje već imaju rukice i nogice ko Crankyn avatar..


X uz :Coffee: 
(coolerica, kad je termin?)

----------


## ksena28

*Bebel* hvala na kavici!!!  :Love: 

*Gizmos* lista je fantastična, bravo!  :Klap:  (tako sam sretna zbog tebe)
*
čekalice tete bete* (sve od reda, prijavljene i neprijavljene) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Very Happy: 

*novopečene trudnice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsko duplanje bete i UZV iz snova

*trudnice pred terminom* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lagani porod

*sve ostale* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ provedite lijep prosinački vikend

----------


## GIZMOS

Nisam izdržala do petka pa sam ga obavila dan prije (čim je MM krenuo na posao-ja ko tajni agent po skrivečki). Uzv je bio kratak, vidjela sam samo nešto malo živahno kako se vrpolji. Biće da je cura kad je tako živa!!! Imamo 3 cm što odgovara i po punkciji i po uzv. Sljedeći uzv tek 20.01.11., ali znaš ti mene...Taman negdje između čemo biti na Pagu pa se možda zaletimo da upoznamo ekipu sa CITA... :Cool: 

Dobro nam je krenuo 12 mjesec, a još je toliko puno čekalica bete i svima odreda želim lijepe scenarije i suze radosnice pri pogledu na dugo očekivani plusić!

Anabanana*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje bete*
Šumskovoće*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje bete*

----------


## Gabi25

> *Bebel* hvala na kavici!!! 
> 
> *Gizmos* lista je fantastična, bravo!  (tako sam sretna zbog tebe)
> *
> čekalice tete bete* (sve od reda, prijavljene i neprijavljene) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 
> 
> *novopečene trudnice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsko duplanje bete i UZV iz snova
> 
> *trudnice pred terminom* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lagani porod
> ...


ksena je sve tako lijepo napisala pa potpisujem
samo još za klaru~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anabanana

Sumska voćkice, svaka ti čast na strpljenju, ja bome idem u nedjelju ujutro vadit betu u bolnicu, mislim da labaratorij radi dezurstva vikendom, pa cu im lipo objasniti o cemu se radi........nadam se da nece biti problema.kakvo je ovo iščekivanje, ubija me....ne želim ni pomislit da bi se mogla ne duplati...............

----------


## tikica

> suzzie2 jeeeee, ČESTITAM, prekrasna beta  
> anabanana ČESTITAM  
> milivoji~~~~~~+


da se i ja priključim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Moram :Very Happy: za aneri i super uduplanu betu
VAlerija  :Klap:  za  :Heart: 
Pinky~~~~~~~~za  :Heart: 
svim čekalicama bete, a lista je dugaaaaaaa~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajme koliko novih trudnica svima čestitam :Very Happy: 
I čekalicama da ih što više prijeđe na listu trudnica za 12. mj.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ines31

Svim novim trudnicama želim školske i dosadne trudnoće, velika pusa svima od Marka i mene!!!!

----------


## seka35

evo da se i ja pridruzim zenicama.danas mi je 8 dan od transvera (FET) 
zelim cestitati svim trudnicama ,a kako vidim u 12 mj. ce biti bogat
suzzi tebe posebno pratim

----------


## loks

svima u kojoj god fazi bili želim neizmjerno puno sriće! svim trudnicama školsku trudnoću želim i da nas što više nastavi ovaj blagdanski niz! da bude toliko djece da djed božičnjak druge godine ima još puno puno više posla pa mora angažirat još jednog djedicu...pa malo da pomognemo i nezaposlenim djedicama!
dragoj sumskici ~~~~~~~~~ i da se beta dupla onako kako spada
dragoj bebach ~~~~~~~~~
ines marko ti je pravi mali frajerčić, presladak je!

----------


## rozalija

> *Bebel* hvala na kavici!!! 
> 
> *Gizmos* lista je fantastična, bravo!  (tako sam sretna zbog tebe)
> *
> čekalice tete bete* (sve od reda, prijavljene i neprijavljene) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 
> 
> *novopečene trudnice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsko duplanje bete i UZV iz snova
> 
> *trudnice pred terminom* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lagani porod
> ...


Potpisujem našu ksenči.
Ines koji divana avatar, uživaj sa svojim malim ljepotanom.

----------


## aneri

:Heart: Valerija :Very Happy:  super za srčeko
 :Heart: Klara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu
 :Heart: Šumskovoće i ananbana da se beta paravilno dupla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart: Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vam vrijeme čekanje bude što lakše, da što prije prođe i da završi sa najboljim mogućim rezultatom.

----------


## cranky

> *cranky* ajme kako je Sara lijepa!





> cranky Sara je već sada prava ljepotica


 :Heart:  
Na mamu  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 



> Dobro nam je krenuo 12 mjesec, a još je toliko puno čekalica bete i svima odreda želim lijepe scenarije i suze radosnice pri pogledu na dugo očekivani plusić!
> Anabanana*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje bete*
> Šumskovoće*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje bete*





> Moramza aneri i super uduplanu betu
> VAlerija  za 
> Pinky~~~~~~~~za 
> svim čekalicama bete, a lista je dugaaaaaaa~~~~~~~~~~


Potpis na Gizmos i mare41 X

----------


## sara38

Samo da javim da idemo na blastice u ponedjeljak. Danas: dva 8-stanična i jedan 6-stanični. 

*Cranky* puno  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  tvojoj maloj Sari od velike Sare!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Drage moje neizmjerno vam hvala na vibricama! Kod mene je stanje napeto...moje smeđe curenje se lagano nastavlja  :Sad:  ali M nije došla i nema više grčenja, pa me to tješi. Nisam željela se vozit do Rijeke za radit betu jer i onako moram u ponedjeljak, pa sam otišla do apoteke kupiti još jedan onaj testić koji je bio pozitivan i jedan najmanje osjetljiv. Oba su bila pozitvna unatoč tome što kod mene 1. jutarnji urin kao takav ne postoji...piškam dva do tri puta svake noći tako da mi je razmak između jednog i drugog pišanja oko 2 sata. Malo me umirilo što je ovaj najmanje osjetljiv test (po web stranici pee on a stick osjetljivost je 100) isto bio pozitivan. Naravno da nije uvjerljiv + jednako debel kao kontrolna crtica, ali plus je. I dalje je nada velika, a ja zalijepljena za krevet ili kauč i vječito u vodoravnom stavu...

*Gizmos*  :Very Happy:  za mrvicu na ultrazvuku!!!!!! Jako sam sretna za tebe i TM-a!!!!!
*Cranky* avatar ti je  :Heart:  zaista zaista me raznježio!!!!!!

Svim vam još jednom zahvaljujem na magičnim vibricama!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

*Cranky*, avatar je ZAAAAAKON!  :Zaljubljen:  Sorry, Sara je zaaaaakon!
*Sumskovoce*, samo za tvoju betu šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da se DUPLA i da te fino iznenadi u ponedjeljak! :Klap: 
*Bebach* koliko vraćenih? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za *
MANNY*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak

----------


## Snekica

GIZMOS  :Zaljubljen: , zar već u 12.tjednu?!  :Kiss:  Kako vrijeme leti! Za tvoje malo kucavo  :Heart:  koje će ispuniti svako tvoje slobodno vrijeme (nije da te plašim  :Grin: ). Htjela sam reći, da će ispuniti svaki kucaj tvoj srca i tvoju dušu! Naravno i TM! Pusa i njemu! (nemoj biti ljubomorna!)

----------


## andream

Gizmos, hvala za listu, baš sam iznenađena koliko ima čekalica... još da je toliko i beta, onih pozitivnih...

----------


## modesty4

Napokon sam smogla snage javiti se i na žalost moram reći da sam izgubila moga bebača u 8 tjednu. 
Sve je išlo odlično, do zadnjeg pregleda prije 5 dana kada je utvrđeno da je srce prestalo kucati! U četvrtak sam završila na kiretaži.
Svim novim trudnicama i čekalicama bete žellim puno sreće i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Kiss: 
Nakon što pokupim sve slomljene komadiće svoga srca krećemo dalje i pripremamo se za Maribor u 4 mjesecu!

----------


## andream

Modesty draga, jako mi je žao... pratila sam tvoju priču i što reći nakon svega - od srca vam vibram za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

*Modesty* užasno mi je žao. Nikad nisam osjetila takvu tugu kao kad sam imala spontani. S vremenom će biti lakše, pogotovo kad krenu nove akcije. Drži se.  :Love:

----------


## aneri

Modesty, tako mi je žao :Love:

----------


## bebach

> *Cranky*, avatar je ZAAAAAKON!  Sorry, Sara je zaaaaakon!
> *Sumskovoce*, samo za tvoju betu šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> da se DUPLA i da te fino iznenadi u ponedjeljak!
> MANNY [/B] ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak


potpisujem!!!

*Snekica*  :Kiss: 
*loks*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mrvice!!!

evo, od danas sam trudnica dok se ne dokaže suprotno (a naravno, neće se dokazati suprotno)!!!  :Grin:  2 blastice su na čuvanju kod njihove mamice!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  
betu vadim 24.12.!!! 
*svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* i puno cmokića!!!

----------


## tigrical

*Modesty* jako mi je žao :Love: 

*Bebach* bravo za dvije mrvice, da ostanu uz tebe :Klap: 

*Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pon. :Heart:

----------


## Pato

Drage moje,
nije me bilo neko vrijeme na forumu pa ne znam od kuda da počnem.
Od srca čestitam svim trudnicama i želim da im trudnoća protekne u miru i uživanciji.
Također, čestitam i friškim mamicama, uživajte u svojim mališanima.

Modesty, strašno mi je žao da moraš prolaziti kroz ovo... :Love: 

Mi smo billi u našem 3. stimuliranom postupku i jučer su mi vratili dva zametka, jedan šestero i jedan peterostanični, a betu bi trebali vaditi 22.12.

velika pusa svima :Kiss:

----------


## cranky

Hvala vam drage moje  :Heart:  svima vam puse šaljemo ja i moja Sara  :Zaljubljen: 

*Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak

*Tigrical*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~ sve znaš  :Heart: 

Svim ostalim čekalicama 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~

*Šumskovoće* 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~ draga bit će to sve super, uz mirovanje i utriće, vidjet ćeš, mora

*Modesty* žao mi je**

----------


## Gabi25

modesty užasno mi je žao, drži se :Love: 

bebach~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i svima ostalima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

modesty draga,stvarno mi je žao... :Love: 

svima za sve..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## mia74

*Modesty....* baš mi je žao..ne mogu vjerovati :Love:  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

modesty  :Crying or Very sad: 

bebach  :Klap:

----------


## suzzie2

*Modesty*  :Love:

----------


## zedra

Modesty  :Love:

----------


## linalena

Ajme Modesty, neeeeeeeeeee, to je nepravda velika nepravda,  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## azrijelka36

*modesty*-baš mi je žao
prošla sam isto to početkom godine, tako da znam kako ti je
ja nisam par mjeseci došla k sebi..al s vremenom nekako se navikneš..makar nije lako
ali ako te tješi...uspjelo je jednom..znači bit će i drugi put bebolinca malih...
 :Kiss: za brzi oporavak

----------


## anabanana

Modesty zao mi je..jako tuzno, kad napokon pomislis, evo ga, to je to....  :Sad:  . Drzi se ljube, treba vremena, ali zarasti ce...

----------


## crvenkapica77

Modesty   :Love:   :Love:  
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:     jako mi je zao

----------


## bugaboo

Modesty jako mi je zao :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## ivanova

*Pato* 


> Mi smo billi u našem 3. stimuliranom postupku i jučer su mi vratili dva zametka, jedan šestero i jedan peterostanični, a betu bi trebali vaditi 22.12.


ej bokkkkkkkkkkkkk! bas sam mislila na tebe ovih dana,drago mi je da je sve super proslo. sretno!!!

----------


## ZO

modesty žao mi je  :Sad: 
sumskovoce ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> *Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak i blastice
> 
> *Tigrical*
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~ sve znaš 
> 
> ...


ovo je tako dobro da se može samo potpisati

*cranky* sara i je prekrasna  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## molu

modesty jako mi žao :Love: 

svim čekalicama i trudnicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bebel

*Modesty* jako mi je zao  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## modesty4

Cure hvala vam. Povremeno se još rasplačem, ali idemo dalje! 
Nadam se da ako sam zatrudnila iz prvog IVF-a da će se to ponovit, samo me muči razlog zašto je mojoj bebi prestalo kucati srce i bojim se da se to ne ponovi!
Moja ginekologica je super žena i utoliko mi je barem lakše, jer me razumije i pruža mi podršku. Odmah mi je rekla da me šalje na pretrage za trombofiliju i to za svaki slučaj, a za koje sam čula da su jako skupe i da se morate boriti kod svojih dr da vas šalju na njih.

----------


## andream

Modesty, bilo je na forumu dosta takvih trudnoća s istim ishodom pa su u drugim pokušajima te trudnoće bile uredne. Super imaš ginekologicu, sad samo smireno i polako, step by step. Tvoja te bebica sigurno čeka, veliki je uspjeh i tvoje zatrudnjivanje kako sama kažeš.
A ja sam danas primila štopericu pa eto, vidjet ćemo u ponedjeljak jel punkcija bila uspješna.

----------


## rozalija

Modesty žao mi je draga  :Love:  :Love:  i želim ti od  :Heart:  sretan ishod u Mariboru.Drži se draga

----------


## Denny

*Modesty* jako mi je žao!  :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Modesty*  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

> Modesty žao mi je draga  i želim ti od  sretan ishod u Mariboru.Drži se draga


Potpisujem!

*Bebach* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice da lijepo narastu! 
*Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješnu punkciju

----------


## matahari

Draga *Modesty*, jako mi je žao...
*Gizmos* možeš li me, molim te, vratiti na listu čekalica bete (17.12.), nekako sam ti promakla. hvala!

----------


## GIZMOS

*Snekica*, danas točno 11 tjedana...(to coolerica želi da je ja stignem da da se sretnemo u rodilištu...kamo sreče)

*Modesty*, strašno me rastuže priče sa ovakvim krajem. Dobro je što te doktorica šalje na pretrage jer obično čekaju dva -tri spontana da bi se pokrenuli i napravili nešto za nas, mada mislim da se ne trebaš brinuti da će i sljedeći ishod biti takav i ne mora biti nikakve poveznice. Jednostavno je bila greška na plodu. I meni je to bilo teško prihvatiti i još uvijek strahujem zbog ishoda prve trudnoče, ali treba biti pozitivan, i vjerovati...puno nas je uskusilo isto i znam da je teško. Drži se i želim ti svu sreću u 4 mjesecu i da ti vrijeme što prije prođe.

*Matahari*, ne znam kako si mi promakla, ali prvi put radim listu pa me slobodno ispravite, ako sam nešto pogriješila....

*Anabanana*, ako se danas snađeš i napraviš betu, nega ti se trud i snalažljivost isplate. Sretno!

Svim ostalim čekalicama koječega puno pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Svima dobro jutro uz neizostavnu jutarnju finu toplu :Coffee: 
Modesty, jako mi je žao :Love: 
Gizmos :Klap:  za listu
andream~~~~~~~~~za punkciju u ponedjeljak
sara38~~~~~~~~~za transfer
Anabanana i Šumsko~~~~~~~~za duplanje
tigrical, milivoji,Bab, zedra, loks, Gabi25 i svim drugim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~da vam dani čekanja što mirinje prođu i ~~~~~~za velike bete
čekalicama  :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši prvi UZV

----------


## Kadauna

> Svima dobro jutro uz neizostavnu jutarnju finu toplu
> Modesty, jako mi je žao
> Gizmos za listu
> andream~~~~~~~~~za punkciju u ponedjeljak
> sara38~~~~~~~~~za transfer
> Anabanana i Šumsko~~~~~~~~za duplanje
> tigrical, milivoji,Bab, zedra, loks, Gabi25 i svim drugim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~da vam dani čekanja što mirinje prođu i ~~~~~~za velike bete
> čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši prvi UZV


što dodati osim hvala na kavici i  X za gore navedeno i za onu koja se ne javlja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

> Svima dobro jutro uz neizostavnu jutarnju finu toplu
> Modesty, jako mi je žao
> Gizmos za listu
> andream~~~~~~~~~za punkciju u ponedjeljak
> sara38~~~~~~~~~za transfer
> Anabanana i Šumsko~~~~~~~~za duplanje
> tigrical, milivoji,Bab, zedra, loks, Gabi25 i svim drugim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~da vam dani čekanja što mirinje prođu i ~~~~~~za velike bete
> čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši prvi UZV


Ovo ću samo potpisati i dodati ~~~~~~~za Pato!

----------


## tigrical

> Svima dobro jutro uz neizostavnu jutarnju finu toplu
> Modesty, jako mi je žao
> Gizmos za listu
> andream~~~~~~~~~za punkciju u ponedjeljak
> sara38~~~~~~~~~za transfer
> Anabanana i Šumsko~~~~~~~~za duplanje
> tigrical, milivoji,Bab, zedra, loks, Gabi25 i svim drugim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~da vam dani čekanja što mirinje prođu i ~~~~~~za velike bete
> čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši prvi UZV


Potpisujem i hvala za kavicu!

----------


## coolerica

(to coolerica želi da je ja stignem da da se sretnemo u rodilištu...kamo sreče)

..ma ne dao Bog da se sretnemo u rodilištu (osim ako navratiš u posjetu), neka tvoja bebica samo raste i raste u maminoj buši..a ja ću još mjesec dana i na upoznavanje (iako znam da će biti baš kako djole kaže - i prvi put je vidim ali poznajem nju, sasvim lucidna stvar).. 
a za tjedne- pa punih 11 znači da si u dvanaestom, a i tebi se počasno dodaje poneki dan jer se i nedjeljom dižeš prije 5..

cure moje svima vam želim ugodnu nedjelju, uživajte ko ja - pijuckam coca colu, pas pod nogama, muž za usisivačem, a za ručak smo se pozvali u goste..  :Klap:

----------


## coolerica

> *Snekica*, danas točno 11 tjedana...(to coolerica želi da je ja stignem da da se sretnemo u rodilištu...kamo sreče)
> [SIZE=1]


..ma ne dao Bog da se sretnemo u rodilištu (osim ako navratiš u posjetu), neka tvoja bebica samo raste i raste u maminoj buši..a ja ću još mjesec dana i na upoznavanje (iako znam da će biti baš kako djole kaže - i prvi put je vidim ali poznajem nju, sasvim lucidna stvar).. 
a za tjedne- pa punih 11 znači da si u dvanaestom, a i tebi se počasno dodaje poneki dan jer se i nedjeljom dižeš prije 5..

cure moje svima vam želim ugodnu nedjelju, uživajte ko ja - pijuckam coca colu, pas pod nogama, muž za usisivačem, a za ručak smo se pozvali u goste..  :Klap:

----------


## Pato

Dobro jutreko drage moje!
želim vam svima da uživate u ovom nedjeljnom danu.
zahvaljujem na vibricama za moje mrvice i također želim svima puno puno srećice i šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba. 

*modesty*, mi smo u obitelji imali slučaj da je u prvoj trudnoći bebici prestalo kucati srčeko, a u drugoj je sve bilo u najboljem redu i sada imam prekrasnog nećaka....

cime moja *Ivanova*, kako se držiš? šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i jedan  :Kiss:

----------


## Gost

Ne pišem duuuugo ali vas čitam , svratila sam samo da se javim i da vam svima poželim uspjeh na vašem putu i debele pluseve pod borom !!
Modesty znam da su ti sad riječi slaba utjeha pa ti šaljem jedan big hug !!
andream~~~~~~~~~za punkciju u ponedjeljak
sara38~~~~~~~~~za transfer
Anabanana i Šumsko~~~~~~~~za duplanje
tigrical, milivoji,Bab, zedra, loks, Gabi25 i svim drugim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~da vam dani čekanja što mirinje prođu i ~~~~~~za velike bete
čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši prvi UZV

I ako sam nekoga zaboravila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivanova

> Dobro jutreko drage moje!
> želim vam svima da uživate u ovom nedjeljnom danu.
> zahvaljujem na vibricama za moje mrvice i također želim svima puno puno srećice i šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba. 
> 
> *modesty*, mi smo u obitelji imali slučaj da je u prvoj trudnoći bebici prestalo kucati srčeko, a u drugoj je sve bilo u najboljem redu i sada imam prekrasnog nećaka....
> 
> cime moja *Ivanova*, kako se držiš? šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i jedan


 ah kako se drzim,stalno trazim neke simptome a nigdje nicega hahaha... cak me ni cikice ne bole bas nesto,jedino mi malo mukica(ili mi se to samo cini) i dobila sam onu vrazju aftu u ustima sto vjerovatno nema veze s icim. no dosta o meni.kako si ti?

----------


## mala bu

curke,evo da i ja čestitam svim novim trudnicama...<3....svim čekalicama šaljem dooobre vibrice¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤  
evo,i ja polako križam dane-danas sam 4dnt5d-blastica i 2 morulice....čekamoooooo¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤  ¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤

----------


## ivanova

kad ce taj petak...da tu betu vadim vadim ja :Grin:

----------


## Sela

> Napokon sam smogla snage javiti se i na žalost moram reći da sam izgubila moga bebača u 8 tjednu. 
> Sve je išlo odlično, do zadnjeg pregleda prije 5 dana kada je utvrđeno da je srce prestalo kucati! U četvrtak sam završila na kiretaži.
> Svim novim trudnicama i čekalicama bete žellim puno sreće i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~ i 
> Nakon što pokupim sve slomljene komadiće svoga srca krećemo dalje i pripremamo se za Maribor u 4 mjesecu!


*Modesty* nisam ni slutila....draga moja suborko....tako mi je zao beskrajno...
Draga moja,bit ce jos lijepih beta kod tebe....jao  sto da ti kazem...to je i moj najveci strah!!
Kod nas je za sad u 8 tj bilo sve ok...a onda sam bila na pregledu u kojem me uopce nisu gledali( u 9 tj) i sad ja opet zivim do sljedeceg UZV koji ce biti iza Bozica i umirem od straha.
Joj draga draga bas mi je zao!!!!!!!Mislila sam puno na tebe...ali nisam se tome nadala....mislit cu i dalje.Pusa

----------


## Sela

*Suzzie* kasnim sa vibranjem i krivo mi je ko cukiju!!!!!
BRAVO ZA BETURINU I WELCOME TO THE CLUB!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## anabanana

DUPLA SE !!!!!!!
U petak je bila 56, a danas ujutro 136.8 !!!!!!!!!
Hvala svima na dobrim vibrama, uspjelo je..znam da je jos rano, ali na dobrom smo putu..
Vockice zelim ti isti scenarij....
Svim curama SVE NAJBOLJE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

bravo anabanana, drago mi je da se dupla!
sad samo polako, odmaraj!

----------


## sretna35

> kad ce taj petak...da tu betu vadim vadim ja


uskoro će taj petak samo još 5 puta prespavaš

*anabanana* super da se dupla

----------


## tiki_a

anabanana ČESTITAM :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

Anabanana  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :- :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

Ivanova  i ja vadim u petak pa eto nam zagrljaj za svaki dan ,  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## matahari

i ja sam u petak na repertoaru!





> Ivanova  i ja vadim u petak pa eto nam zagrljaj za svaki dan ,

----------


## tiki_a

kbegicsi  :Heart:

----------


## bebach

*anabanana*  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  juuupiii jeee!
*linalena, matahari i ivanova* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za strpljenje do petka i da vam što prije prođe tjedan!  :Yes: 
*tigrical,Pato, gabi25, loks, zedra, milivoji i svim čekalicama* *bete* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu!!!
*Šumski* ~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje bete!
*andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu punkciju!
*MANNY* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji uzv!
*Mravak* veeelika  :Kiss:  tebi i bebolini u bušini!!!
*sara38*~~~~~~~~~~~~za blastice i uspješan transfer!
*Snekica, mare157, vulkan, Ambra, smrdljiva čarapa*  :Kiss:

----------


## FionaM

*Anabanana*

----------


## ivanova

> Ivanova  i ja vadim u petak pa eto nam zagrljaj za svaki dan ,


svaka cast legendo!

----------


## rozalija

> *anabanana*  juuupiii jeee!
> *linalena, matahari i ivanova* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za strpljenje do petka i da vam što prije prođe tjedan! 
> *tigrical,Pato, gabi25, loks, zedra, milivoji i svim čekalicama* *bete* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu!!!
> *Šumski* ~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje bete!
> *andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu punkciju!
> *MANNY* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji uzv!
> *Mravak* veeelika  tebi i bebolini u bušini!!!
> *sara38*~~~~~~~~~~~~za blastice i uspješan transfer!
> *Snekica, mare157, vulkan, Ambra, smrdljiva čarapa*


Debeli potpis na ovo.

----------


## Pinky

lista trudnica u 12. mjesecu je impresivna! nadam se da će nadjačati i 11. mjesec!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama bete da im brzo prođu dani i da ugledaju ogromne bete, čekalicama punkcije za što bezbolniju akciju, čekalicama transfera za što ljepši i brži susret sa mrvicama  :Heart: 

moja nervoza se lagano bliži kraju, sutra 1. uzv, nadam se da ćemo čuti srce/srca. uf, još malo treba izdržati....

----------


## molu

pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

pinky  puno puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra   :Heart: 
anabanana   lijepo se beta poduplala   , super  :Very Happy: 

modesty  dobro je sto  vadis  odmah nalaze za trombo., super ti je dr.  .....glupo mi je da se mora proci  vise spontanih da bi se  slalo na te pretrage,ma kao da  dovoljno vec ne patimo  :Rolling Eyes: 
 :Love:

----------


## anabanana

Pinky, jedva cekamo sutra.... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## KIKLA123

svim novim trudnicama čestitke :Very Happy: 
čekalicama beta,transfera,punkcija,i svima nama koji čekamo biloo šta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za pravilno duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Yes: 
*pinky* neka ti sv.Lucija donese najljepši uzv ikad do sada
*mala bu* za tebe hrpa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da mali "panker" za devet mijeseci ima seku ili bracu :Saint:  :Dancing Fever: 
*ines* avatar ti je predivan

----------


## KIKLA123

*modesty 
*

----------


## modesty4

Curke stvarno vam hvala na podršci. Danas mi je tako teško, cijeli dan su mi oči pune suza i osjećam se grozno. 
Ali već sam se prebacila na slovenski podforum i bombardiram pitanjima, jer je najbolji način samo razmišljati o onome što će biti i boriti se u novom postupku!!

----------


## Pinky

modesty  :Love:   :Love:  strašno mi je žao.
ali drago mi je da razmišljaš pozitivno i spremaš se u slijedeću pobjedu  :Heart:

----------


## klara

modesty4  :Love: 
pinky ~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

> *anabanana*  juuupiii jeee!
> *linalena, matahari i ivanova* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za strpljenje do petka i da vam što prije prođe tjedan! 
> *tigrical,Pato, gabi25, loks, zedra, milivoji i svim čekalicama* *bete* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu!!!
> *Šumski* ~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje bete!
> *andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu punkciju!
> *MANNY* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji uzv!
> *Mravak* veeelika  tebi i bebolini u bušini!!!
> *sara38*~~~~~~~~~~~~za blastice i uspješan transfer!
> *Snekica, mare157, vulkan, Ambra, smrdljiva čarapa*


Sve je super napisano, pa se švercam i potpisujem i dodajem
*Pinky* za 1. uzv!

----------


## matahari

imam potrebu potpisati ovaj lijepi post! *Pinky*, sretno sutra!





> lista trudnica u 12. mjesecu je impresivna! nadam se da će nadjačati i 11. mjesec!!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama bete da im brzo prođu dani i da ugledaju ogromne bete, čekalicama punkcije za što bezbolniju akciju, čekalicama transfera za što ljepši i brži susret sa mrvicama 
> 
> moja nervoza se lagano bliži kraju, sutra 1. uzv, nadam se da ćemo čuti srce/srca. uf, još malo treba izdržati....

----------


## aneri

Anabanana  :Sing: , jeeeeee!!!!!

----------


## Marinči

Evo loše vijesti od mene: danas stigla M, točno na dan, čak i pored Utrogestana. No svejedno ću otići vaditi betu u utorak, kako je i planirano. Tužna sam, ali i spremna za nove pobjede.

Svim čekalicama bete šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Marinči   :Love:  :Love: 

a ja danas popodne ludujem od gladi, PMS nadam se da nije

Ja bi po starom trebala dobiti u utorak popodne a betu vadim u petak, pa da je vidimo nek se usudi

i joj koju sam sada imala paniku, nema mi novčanika, posijala ga na parkingu al ajd našla ga na podu auta, joj nejdem više nigdje samo sa novčanikom u rukama, ne teba mi ovakav stres (nikada nisam izgubila novčanik, ključeva pa čak ni kišobran, OK jesam jednom auto al ko se nije bar jednom zgubio u garaži

----------


## Bab

modesty, jako mi je žao zbog Vašeg gubitka :Sad:  :Love: 

Marinči, žao mi je ako je to stvarno M. Ali možda te ß sutra ugodno iznenadi~~~~~~~~~~

anabanana, prekrasno duplanje...i želim ti dalje sve školski, bez stresiranja.

Pinky, želim ti sutra jedno nezaboravno iskustvo :Zaljubljen: 

Šumskice naša, od tebe sutra ne očekujemo ništa drugo nego jednu debelu, veliku, poduplanu ß, dogovoreno???~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I svima ostalima šaljem jedan  :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Bab draga, umirem od straha cijeli dan. Jucer sam brljavila malo vise,jutros nista a popodne opet, crveno-smedje. Oskudno,ali tu je. Spremila sam torbu za bolnicu ako me zadrze jer su stvari krenule na lose,oci pune suza i strah ogroman. Nadam se da ce sv Luca bacit oko na nas. Pinky vibram za srceko sutra! Modesty jako mi je zao...

----------


## klara

Sumsko ne znam može li te utješiti, ali ja sam krvarila u 9. tjednu, ne kapljice nego litre krvi, mislila sam da je gotovo, ali Sunčica se nije dala. Nije to ista situacija, ali znam da ponekad izgleda sve crno a ispadne dobro.
Nedaj se  :Love:

----------


## Bab

Šumskice naša, ma ti si jedna hrabra mlada žena i ne daj se. 
ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ko luda za tebe jer točno znam kako se osjećaš. Ja sam u zadnja tri postupka uvijek imala neke male ß koje nit su smrdile nit miršale i uvijek sam izgubila tonu živaca do ponovnog vađenja.

Ali nadam se da ćeš ti biti svjetli primjer kako i mala početna ß može značiti urednu trudnoću.

----------


## mala bu

hvala,draga  KIKLA!!!!....i tebi želim da ti djed božićnjak donese najljepši poklon ispod ovogodišnjeg bora....a i svima nama....

----------


## Gabi25

Šumskovoće drži se i da se sutra ipak ugodno iznenadiš~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pinky za srčeko/srčeka sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
anabanana bravo za duplanje!!!!

svima ostalima, a pogotovo mnogobrojnim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lua

Anabanana čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

*Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super blastice sutra!

----------


## cranky

> *Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super blastice sutra!


*Veliki potpis X*

----------


## ina33

Modesty, žao mi je.

Andream, sretno!

Pinky, sretno!

Svima puno ~~~~!

----------


## maca2

Nije me dugo bilo pa čestitam svim novim trudnicama  :Klap: 
 modesty jako mi je žao... :Love: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve čekalice bete, pikalice, on-go cure!

----------


## alma_itd

Anabanana bravo,bravo :Smile: ,beta je bila mala sli snazna :Smile: 
Pinky sretno sutra :Smile: 
Svim curama koje vade betu ovih dana drzim palceve.Citam koliko ste sve nervozne i polulude od cekanja bete i kad samo pomislim da sam isto prolazila prije samo 15 dana a sad se osjecam kao da mi se nista u medjuvremenu nije desilo.Tek kad te lose stvari pogode vidis koliko je covjek ustvari jak i kako se brzo poslije pada uspravimo i krenemo ispocetka.Meni u cetvrtak beta bila 7,polako pada,a sa njom se i krvarenje smanuje.Sacekacu jednu menstruaciju da prodje a onda opet "'Jovo nanovo"' :Smile: Doduse spasila sam se za sad stimulacije,nadam se da je necu bas tako brzo ponovo imati.Slijedeci je FET,nadam se da cu bolje psihicki podnijeti cekanje bete jer nakon stimulacije i punkcije kad jos moras cekati 12 dana do bete a prije toga si vec minimalno 20 dana okupirana injekcijama,epruvetama,cekanjem UZ svaka dva dana i onda jos cekas betu,stomak te boli a ti neznas jel to od stimulacije ili punkcije ili implantiranja ili nadolazece menstruacije.Nisam jos nikad bila na FET pa se nesto tjesim da cu ODBROJAVANJE bolje podnijeti.

----------


## Kadauna

Samo da svim curama koje danas vade, ponavljaju betu, rade testove, idu na prvi, drugi, etc. uzv pošaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Cure, evo i jutarnje kavice :Coffee:

----------


## linalena

> Samo da svim curama koje danas vade, ponavljaju betu, rade testove, idu na prvi, drugi, etc. uzv pošaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Cure, evo i jutarnje kavice


mogu u rano jutro samo potpisati i reći hvala na kavici

----------


## klara

alma_itd lakše je podnjeti čekanje nekon FET-a, barem meni. Taj jedan dan u Mariboru mi je bio kao izlet i poslje nisam imala osjećaj da se nešto dogodilo - za razliku od stimulacije kad te sve boli, uzimaš utriće itd... (meni nisu trebali za FET)
Sretno!

----------


## mimi81

> DUPLA SE !!!!!!!
> U petak je bila 56, a danas ujutro 136.8 !!!!!!!!!
> Hvala svima na dobrim vibrama, uspjelo je..znam da je jos rano, ali na dobrom smo putu..
> Vockice zelim ti isti scenarij....
> Svim curama SVE NAJBOLJE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tek sad reagiram ali još stignem čestitati! Super da se dupla...nek nastavi tako i dalje :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi81

Cure svima za što vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Moja prijateljica je rodila dečkića ovaj vikend pa i njoj čestitke i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za brz oporavak!

----------


## ivanova

ja sam nocas povracala,ne bass puno ali jesam...i cijelo mi je vrijeme mukica. sta mislite ima li to uopce veze s postupkom ili je nesto stoto?    danas mi je 6dnt.

----------


## linalena

Jutro Ivanova, koliko ja pohvatala tvoje blastice su se već lijepo ugnijezdile i HCG se izlučuje ak se dobro sjećam već 2 dana s toga, moguće je i naravno da je ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

Jedno općenito pitanje: ja imam preporuku vaditi betu u petak a ak se ne varam većina klinika sljedeći tjedan neće niti raditi, pa kome javljati rezultate ili možda vaditi betu u četvrtak tako da još ulovim doktora u petak ujutro

----------


## ivanova

> Jedno općenito pitanje: ja imam preporuku vaditi betu u petak a ak se ne varam većina klinika sljedeći tjedan neće niti raditi, pa kome javljati rezultate ili možda vaditi betu u četvrtak tako da još ulovim doktora u petak ujutro


hvala na dobrim mislima!
ja sam si isto malo razmisljala i idem vaditi betu u cetvrtak,ako nesto ima vidjet ce se i tad...
a zatvor od utrogestana ti je normalan,to izgleda samo kod mene "ne pali".

----------


## Pato

Ivanova, tvoj simptomčić jako dobro zvuči zato ti šalem puno vibrica (koje mi ne rade na ovom kompu).
linalena da ova glad bude prvi znakić...
anabanana, bravo za pravilno duplanje  :Very Happy: 
Sara38 za sutrašnji transfer.
Šumskovoće da sve bude u najboljem redu...
Pinki držim fige za sutrašnji ultrazvuk!
Marinči, da te teta beta ipak iznenadi...
Andream, želim ti usješnu punkciju sa puno stanica.

 a ja dam vam dobila očajnu urino infekciju... kad mokrim boli i peče užasno, a podražaj je konstantan. pa di baš sad  :Sad:

----------


## Pato

i naravno, svim čekalicama bete  cuama u postupcima želim puno puno sreće...

----------


## Charlie

*Šumskovoće* ~~~~~ za današnju betu!
*Pinky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

I još svima ~~~~ za uspješne startove, punkcije i transfere

----------


## ivanova

> Ivanova, tvoj simptomčić jako dobro zvuči zato ti šalem puno vibrica (koje mi ne rade na ovom kompu).
> linalena da ova glad bude prvi znakić...
> anabanana, bravo za pravilno duplanje 
> Sara38 za sutrašnji transfer.
> Šumskovoće da sve bude u najboljem redu...
> Pinki držim fige za sutrašnji ultrazvuk!
> Marinči, da te teta beta ipak iznenadi...
> Andream, želim ti usješnu punkciju sa puno stanica.
> 
>  a ja dam vam dobila očajnu urino infekciju... kad mokrim boli i peče užasno, a podražaj je konstantan. pa di baš sad


ajme stvarno di bas sad ta urinoinfekcija!!! pij puno cajeka i one brusnice sto se gricka!!!
meni je ful mukica al citala sam tako za onu jednu curu sto je cijelo vrijeme do bete povracala pa nije bilo nista od toga...
tebi drzim najvece figice!

----------


## Pinky

cure drage, jutros sam na uzv-u vidila 2 mala  :Heart:   :Heart:  kako kucaju sve u 16  :Grin: 
još smo mali, jedan je veći i jači, drugi manji, valjda je to ok.
dr kaže da je sve super za sada i da smo 6+3

malo me krvna slika zeza, ali popravit ću ja nju. novi uzv za mjesec dana.

svima želim moju sreću što prije  :Heart: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

----------


## gala1979

Bravo Pinky, iskrene čestitke. Želim vam sreću i dalje.

----------


## ivica_k

pinky, juhuhuuuu, krasno :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Tibi

*pinky* ajme prekrasno za 2 srčeka  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  i da ti trudnoća prođe školski do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bit će puno duplića iduće godine  :Heart: 
svim čekalicama bete, punkcija, transfera puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
svim trudnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## TwistedQ

Pinky draga,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kadauna

:Bouncing:   :Preskace uze:   :Bouncing:  za Pinky's  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## lasta

:Zaljubljen: Pinky za srećice

----------


## klara

> cure drage, jutros sam na uzv-u vidila 2 mala   kako kucaju sve u 16 
> još smo mali, jedan je veći i jači, drugi manji, valjda je to ok.
> dr kaže da je sve super za sada i da smo 6+3
> 
> malo me krvna slika zeza, ali popravit ću ja nju. novi uzv za mjesec dana.
> 
> svima želim moju sreću što prije 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba


Pinky jako mi je drago zbog tebe :Very Happy: 

Kako to da ti je tek 6+3, spominjala si već 7+0 - kada ti je bila punkcija?

----------


## Pato

Pinky, čestitam na dva srčeka, prekrasno  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

Pinky čestitam na dva srčeka, samo neka lupaju, samo neka rastu, prekrasno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pato

Ivanova, nam da ste puno toga već prošli i da je lakše priremiti se na najgoru varijantu, ali meni tvoji simptomi jako dobro zvuče i doista ti želim da ovaj put bude sve u najboljem redu... :Kiss:

----------


## rikikiki

Pinky ... čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Šumskovoće ~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz petnih žila za današnju lijepu betu  :Smile: 
Svima pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!

----------


## Pinky

klara, gledao mi je datum zadnje menstruacije, a ne punkcije. to me je bunilo u tablicama koje su mi u potpisu (kliknuti na zaljubljenu facu) jer daje različite tjedne ako kontam po menstrualnom ciklusu ili po punkciji/transferu.bude 3-4 dana razlike

----------


## ivanova

> Ivanova, nam da ste puno toga već prošli i da je lakše priremiti se na najgoru varijantu, ali meni tvoji simptomi jako dobro zvuče i doista ti želim da ovaj put bude sve u najboljem redu...


hvalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
i cestitke* pinki*

----------


## morskavila

pinky dva :Heart:  :Heart:  predivno!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :

neka kucaju glasno i zdravo!

----------


## tigrical

*Pinky*

----------


## klara

> klara, gledao mi je datum zadnje menstruacije, a ne punkcije. to me je bunilo u tablicama koje su mi u potpisu (kliknuti na zaljubljenu facu) jer daje različite tjedne ako kontam po menstrualnom ciklusu ili po punkciji/transferu.bude 3-4 dana razlike


Kad sam bila trudna sa Sunčicom stalno sam se svađala sa sestrama i doktorima oko tih brojki, jer je i meni datum zm davao dosta veliku razliku. A po mojoj logici važno je koliko je star embrij a ne endometrij.
Naravno, u konačnici uopće nije bitno.

----------


## Kadauna

> Kad sam bila trudna sa Sunčicom stalno sam se svađala sa sestrama i doktorima oko tih brojki, jer je i meni datum zm davao dosta veliku razliku. A po mojoj logici važno je koliko je star embrij a ne endometrij.
> Naravno, u konačnici uopće nije bitno.


slažem se i ja bih računala od datuma punkcije tjedne plus uvijek 2 tjedna od prije punkcije.... to ti daje zbroj tjedana i dana, rekla bih

----------


## Gabi25

Pinky bravo, čestitam od srca!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Pinky*, divna vijest  :Smile:  i sumnjali smo da će biti 2  :Heart:

----------


## Strumpfica

Pinky, čestitam!

----------


## molu

Pinky prekrasno! :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## bebach

*Pinky* predivnooo!!!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Marinči

Pinky baš mi je drago da je sve u redu...i to duplići :Very Happy: ...predivno :Heart:

----------


## suzzie2

*Pinky* predivno!  :Klap: 

*Šumskovoće* želim ti svu sreću svijeta! :Love: 

Prijavljujem, moja druga beta 13dnt je *2073* !  :Yes:

----------


## aneri

Pinky bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za  :Heart:  :Heart:  srčeka!
Suzzi, po tvojoj beti mogla bi i ti kao Pinky :Very Happy: 
Šumskovoće~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se bet dupla i da sve bude ok

----------


## zedra

Pinky, ma bravo, predivno...
Suzzie, i ti bi mogla kao i Pinky...
Šumskica ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mala bu

čestitam,pinky :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i da ti cijela trudnoća dobro prođe~~~~~~~~~
suzzie2-super!!!bit će i kod tebe :Heart:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Prijavljujem postbožićnu betu 27.12., nakon femarske inseminacije.

----------


## mare41

Pinky :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lucija83

Pinky baš mi je drago da ti se želja ostvaruje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve dalje bude u redu, bas sam sinoc gledala dokumentarc o blizancima kako rastu iz tjedan u tjedan, super draga suuuuuuuper!!!!
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ malo za svih!!!

----------


## laky

> Prijavljujem postbožićnu betu 27.12., nakon femarske inseminacije.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ na moj imendan neka bude troznamenkasta :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Suzzie DIVNO!

----------


## mimi81

Pinky strašno mi je drago zbog tebe i tm!
Pusa srčekima!

----------


## anabanana

Pinky, bravo, drago mi je, nek su zivi i zdravi ...eto Luca donila puno lipih vijesti.

Vockice, veeeeeeeeeeeeliku betu !!!!
Cure, da ne nabrajam jer cu neku zaboravit, a to nije dobro, svima saljem milion dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto treba !!!!!!!

----------


## dani82

*Pinky* prekrasno!!! Čestitam!!... ima li lijepšeg Božićnog dara od dva prekrasna  :Heart:   :Heart: 
*Suzzi* vauuu koje duplanje, meni to miriše na isti scenarij ko sa Pinky 
*Sumsko* čekamo da nam se javiš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Sara, tigricel, vitta*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnneMary

Pinky jeees!
Čestita a dvojčekima i neka rastu veliki i zdravi, da se sve muke zaborave !
suzzie super rast bete, vjerujem da ćeš nam do Božića i ti prijavit dva mala srca!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve čekalice da ugledaju velike brojeve ili plusiće na testu.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da lista trudnica nadmaši sve dosadašnje mjesece!

I možda bi bilo dobro naznačit na listi tko sve nosi ili je rodio blizance ovo godine da vidimo koliko ih je.
jer u zadnje vrijeme mi se čini sve više duplića!

----------


## Sela

*Suzzie* sad vidim koliku betu prijavljujes,zadivljena sam!!!!! :Heart:  :Heart: 
*Pinky* preprekrasno za dva  :Heart:  :Heart: 
A moj nosonja mi govori da ce biti jos trudnica!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## matahari

a, šta reći, nego žene čeeeeeeestitam. 
*Suzzie*, beta je prekrasna, biti će to lijepi mališani. *Pinky*, čestitam na duploj sreći. 
što je sa *Šumskovoće*, voli nas držati u neizvjesnosti? sad će ona s lijepim vijestima!

----------


## šniki

*Pinky* pa to je divno!!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
*Šumsko*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Suzzi* beta je fantastična, miriši na  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve pucke!!!!

----------


## sretna35

> Pinky ... čestitam 
> Šumskovoće ~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz petnih žila za današnju lijepu betu 
> Svima pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!


xxx

----------


## Sumskovoce

drage suborke hvala od srca što mislite i što ste nam vibrale. Ja nažalost dolazim sa lošim vijestima. Danas beta 70,36  :Sad:  16dnt...Nije se uduplala, samo je malčice porasla (sa 51 na 70 u 4 dana) stoga od mene ovaj put ništa  :Sad:  Molim Vas izbrišite me sa listice uspjelih, jer naš uspjeh dolazi u novoj godini.... 
*Pinky*  :Very Happy:  za blizančeke!
*suzzi*  :Very Happy:  za prekrasnu betu!
*loks, Bebach, Linalena, Zedra, tigrical, sve čekalice* od srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike predbožićne bete!!!!!!!

----------


## sretna35

*suzzie* prekrasna beta čestitam

----------


## Pinky

sumsko draga, baš mi je žao  :Sad:   :Love:   :Love: 
ali bitno je da si zacrtala da je uspjeh slijedeće godine, i ja vjerujem da je  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Sumskovoce, žalosno  :Sad: 
Bravo Pinky!!! Izgleda da te suzzie prati  :Smile: 
Pato  :Love:

----------


## Denny

*Sumskovoce* jako mi je žao!  :Love: 
*Pinky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dva mala kuckava junaka!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
*suzzie*  :Klap: 
Svim dragim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete!!!

----------


## Pato

Šumskovće, žao mi je... držite se  :Love: 
Tiki_a, sretno sutra na punkciji!
svima  :Kiss:

----------


## klara

Sumskovoce žao mi je

----------


## Glossy

*Šumsko*, baš mi je žao... :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## loks

sumskovoce i modesty cure jako jako užasno mi je žao :Love:  šta ovo prolazite!
svim pozitivnim betašicama čestitam od srca
bebach i njenom mužiću puno ~~~~~~~ i ne sumnjam da dobro i lipo mazite i pazite svoje mrve
meni danas 5dnt, simptomi nikakvi i svakakvi  :Laughing:  ovisi kako zabrijem...trbuh bolan i napuhnut pa već izgledam ko da sam u 4mj trudnoće....a barem vidim kako ću izgledat kad dođe vrime. doktor kaže ne se zabrinjavat to je normalno, pa se ja onda trudim ne zabrinjavat iako mi se čini poprilična napuhnutost i ne prolazi već 4 dana...a ma ćemo vidit
 :Bye:  svima i budite mi dobro!

----------


## cranky

*Šumskovoće*  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mije  :Love:  ali svaka čast na stavu, glava gore i idemo dalje  :Klap:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Šumskovće, žao mi je... držite se 
> Tiki_a, sretno sutra na punkciji!
> svima


potpisujem  
pinky   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: ....uzivaj , zasluzila si / ste...

pato,  i meni se desila  glupa upala odmah nakon transfera, i  bila e. coli
odi kod  dr. , oni  sad  odmah na nekim trakicama vide jel upala i  izvadi UK  ,  moj savjet......ja sam  14 dana  muku mucila  bez antibiotika  ali  mi je brusnica  dosta pomogla

----------


## aneri

Šumskovoće, tako mi je žao :Love:

----------


## vulkan

*Šumskica*još nemogu vjerovat da je na kraju tako ispalo  i jako mi je žao....ali to je velika sreća -da se iz prve uhvatilo-  i znak da je sljedeći postupak onaj pravi!!!drži se draga i uskoro čemo se opet veseliti!!!!a do onda naše nade su nam *loks* i *bebach*!!!2011 g. JE NAŠA GODINA!!!!

----------


## anabanana

Sumsko žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## MANNY

Cure moje nažalost dolazim s lošim vjestima. Moji folikulići ne rastu, na 13DC svega 5mm i dr je rekao da odustajemo od postupka ovaj ciklus. Idući ciklus idemo sa jačom stimulacijom. Svima vama puno hvala što ste mislile na mene i vibrale mi. Ovaj put nije pomoglo što ne znači da neće sljedeći.
Drage moje cure koje ste uspjele dobiti veliku betu (ima vas dosta) od srca vam čestitam i želim sve najbolje. 
Suborke moje koje još željno išćekujete svoje maleno srce želim vam brzo ostvarenje želje. Puno pozdrava.

----------


## matahari

*Šumskovoće*, žao mi je!

----------


## Kadauna

Sumskovoce :Sad:

----------


## Marinči

Sumskovoce, jako mi je žao :Love: 

I da vam prenesem da mi je danas moja suborka s VV javila da joj je beta 1203 (14dnt) :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

> cure drage, jutros sam na uzv-u vidila 2 mala   kako kucaju sve u 16 
> još smo mali, jedan je veći i jači, drugi manji, valjda je to ok.
> dr kaže da je sve super za sada i da smo 6+3
> 
> malo me krvna slika zeza, ali popravit ću ja nju. novi uzv za mjesec dana.
> 
> svima želim moju sreću što prije
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba


Čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  draga, zaslužila si.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~ za urednu školsku trudnoću.

----------


## Bebel

*Sumskovoce* žao mi je...  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 


MANNY ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je idući dobitni :Heart:

----------


## andrejaaa

Pinky čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Heart: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
šumskovoće  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

> Sumskovoce


 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je draga

----------


## mia74

*Šumskovoće*...baš sam se nadala..jako mi je žao :Love:  :Love:

----------


## FionaM

*Šumskovoće,* jako mi je žao  :Love: 
od srca ti želim da sljedeća godina bude godina koju ćeš zauvijek pamtiti...

----------


## mare41

Dobro jutro uz :Coffee: 
šumsko  :Love: , bit će draga drugi put :Heart: 
čekam jedan testić i jako jako ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima za danas~~~~~~~~~~da bude lijepih vijesti s punkcija (tiki :Heart: ), transfera i beta

----------


## tigrical

*mare*  :Heart:  hvala za kavicu baš mi treba jutros!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama

----------


## kiara79

mmmmmm fina kavica mare.. :Smile: 
pinky draga....šta reći~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najljepšu i zdravu trudnoću... :Heart:  :Heart: 
šumskovoće žao mi je,MANNY isto tako... :Love: 

svima vama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pirica

pinky  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## GIZMOS

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani ICSI-TESSE, Cito (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim. IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova
CERES - 2.stimul.ICSI/ Postojna (nakon 2x aih i 2x prirod.ICSI kbc Rijeka) 

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
Sivka - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1.stim. IVF, 6x AIH i 2x klomifen IVF, sve SD)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS - 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)
rajvos - 5. ICSI, Petrova (nakon 2 ICSI VV, 1 ICSI CITO, 1 IVF MB) 
Pinky - 5. stimulirani PICSI, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, 3 ICSI, 1 PICSI)

12. mj.2010 

venddy - 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, Cito) 
kety28 - 4. stimulirani ICSI MB (nakon 2 ICSI Petrova, 1 ICSI Škvorc) 
morskavila - 1. ICSI Vili (nakon 2 AIH ) 
FionaM - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1 klomifenski, 1 prirodni, 1 stimulirani) 
kinki 5.ICSI Vg (nakon 4 AIH, 4 IVF) 
aneri-1.IVF Mb (nakon 1 AIH, 1 ICSI VV) 
anabanana -1.stimulirani PICSI, Cito
suzzie2-2.IVF Petrova (nakon 1 AIH, 1 IVF) 

Naša lista 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

klara 11.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
5RA 13.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
Marinči 14.12. ~~~~~~~~~
tikica_69 14.12.~~~~~~~~~~
venera3 15.12.~~~~~~~~~~
ruža82 15.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
tigrical 15.12.~~~~~~~~~~
ranga 16.12. ~~~~~~~~~
Hakya 16.12~~~~~~~~~~
linalena 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
ivanova 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
pinki 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
Matahari 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~
Manci 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
bab 18.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
seka35 18.12.~~~~~~~~~
ema 18.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
mala bu 20.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
gabi25 21.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
chiara 22.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
loks 21.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pato 22.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
Strumpfica 23.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
Giga 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
ž od milivoj73. 28.12.~~~~~~~~~
bebach 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~
zedra 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
twistedQ 26.12.~~~~~~~~~~
andream 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice (F)ET 

sara38 13.12.
rikikiki
Missy 13.12.
Vita22
bugaboo 13.12.
sany7
Sonječka 
IvaMia2009
marina81 
inna28 15.12.

Čekalice punkcije 

tiki_a 14.12.
kerolajn5 16.12.
Sanela-Naja 13.12.

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
milla2
2hope
ljube

Klomifenke/Femarke
Marina25

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO

PalcicaZg
dudadudaduda
aleksandraj
Pirica
Malena72
amyx
m arta
nivesa
zlatta
anddu

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za zimski vlakić 
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Iberc, Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli, Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, , mini3, tlatinčica, klara, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo, vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA,, Adikica, mare157, , luna1, Lua, matto, marta7, MALECKA, Snekica,medena8,anđeo sa neba,lucija83, jo1974, crvenkapica77, Kikica1,Snješka,kiara79,diki, Cannisa,Tinkica, Jesen82, Nataša, marta7, Maybe baby, The Margot, AuroraBlu,mimi81,mary26 marincezg, metkovk@ dani82,mirna26,alma_itd,modesty,MANNY,šumskovoće  ,

----------


## bublica3

*Pinky*  :Heart:  :Heart:  *SRETNO do kraja*  :Kiss: 

 :Joggler:   :Joggler:  _che Festa!!!_

----------


## sara38

Jučer vraćene 2 blastice!

----------


## GIZMOS

*Klara i 5RA,* čekamo vaše betice i očekujemo velike, velike brojkice!!! 
*Sara38*, neka ti blastice donesu sreću! 
*Šumskovoće*,*Modesty* šta reči  :Crying or Very sad: 
*Pinky*,za tvoja dva snažna i treperava  :Heart: 
*Tigrical*, tvoja bi me trudnoča posebno obradovala  :Yes: 

Svima ostalima da čim prije dočekate svog/svoje  :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## anabanana

Sara 38, nek se zalijepe i prime..........vrijeme je darivanja,,neka ti velika beta bude najljepsi bozicni poklon !

----------


## tonili

Svima šaljemo pozdrave, al jednostavno moramo posebno poskočiti za Pinky i dvije srećice!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pato

MANNY, žao mi je...  :Love:  neka idući postupak bude onaj dobitni!
Sara38, bravo za blastice! sretno!
Puno vibrica za tiki_a i njenu punkciju!

----------


## sara38

*Šumsko voće i Manny* užasno mi je žao  :Love: .
*Tiki* za danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*Pinky* za tvoje dvije srećice  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: !
*Tigrical* posebno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## Charlie

*Pinky* dvostruka sreća  :Heart:   :Heart:  prekrasno!
*Šumskovoće* za sretnu 2011!
*Manny* žao mi je.

Svim brojnim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MANNY

Drage moje cure puno vam hvala na riječima ohrabrenja i potpore. Hvala na suosječanju.

----------


## klara

Evo da se pohvalim s velikom brojkom, beta je 8160. Još ne mogu vjerovati

----------


## ina33

Čestitam, *klara*  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Evo da se pohvalim s velikom brojkom, beta je 8160. Još ne mogu vjerovati


 :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Klara, znala sam, čestitam!!!

----------


## Lua

*Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~za blastice  :Heart: 

*Klara* čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Klara :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## anabanana

Klara, bome ti beta !!!!!!!!!!SUPER!!!!!!
Moja treca se penje...od 56, pa 136 i danas 401 !!!!!!!

----------


## tigrical

*Klara* ajme koja super beta! Čestitam od srca!
*anabanana* bravo za duplanje!

----------


## legal alien

cestitam svima na velikim betama i prvim UZV sa otkucajima srca. nadam se da cu i ja to uskoro dozivjeti. stavila bi sad onaj skakajuci smajlic ali ne znam kako  :Wink:  

usput prijavljujem svoj jucerasnji (sv. Luce) transfer 2 embrija 3. dan. iako otupsno pismo kaze da vadim betu tek 14 dana od transfera, poucena vasim iskustvima mogla bi je vec vaditi na badnjak, 24.12. jer je to 14 dan od punkcije. ima li to smisla ili sam zabrijala? svakako cu mirnija docekati bozic. auuu koji bi to poklon bio????

svim cekalicama tete bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~ da je docekamo i da se uredno dupla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


iskusne MPO-vke: jeli dovoljno dva dana malo vise lezuckati a onda se polako vratiti u normalni ritam? naravno bez kucanskih poslova tipa usisavanje, pomicanje namjestaja, pranje podova... i onako se iduci tjedan vracam na posao (ured, doduse nekada stresan) pa mozda da se tijelo ne ulijeni do tada.

----------


## maja_st

*GIZMOS*

molim te ubaci me u čekalice bete 20.12

----------


## sali

*Šumsko voće i Manny* žao mi je  :Love: 
*Pinky* bravo za dvije mrvice  :Zaljubljen: 
*Tigrical*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
*Sara38* super za blastice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
*Klara, anabanana*  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

anabanana i kinki :Klap:  suoer bete :Very Happy: 
legal alien, neki dr-ovi preporučuju da se ide raditi ako posao nije stresan i da se može normalno ponašati, po meni-ta beta ti je ipak malo prerano..

----------


## legal alien

hvala mare41. ah ta neizvjesnost. kako se ono kaze: strpljen spasen?

----------


## mare41

legal, možda ti neko drugi kaže da može 11.dan, al onda opet ostaješ bez duplanja 13.dan...

----------


## Charlie

*klara* čestitam na prekrasnoj beti!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pato

klara, vauuuuu kakva beta! čestitam! :Very Happy: 
legal alien i maja-st, sretno!

----------


## lucija83

Sara38 i Tigrical sretno cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~!!!!!

----------


## ivica_k

klara, čestitam od srca! prekrasna beta...sunčica će dobiti bracu/seku :Klap: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svim čekalicama bete, neka nastave ovaj čarobni niz! :Very Happy:

----------


## bublica3

*SRETNO svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~ da bude puno velikih BETA!!!*

*SRETNO novopečenim trudnicama    da imate mirnu i školsku trudnoću ~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Prijavljujem 2 mrvice koje se sele u maminu pupicu u subotu  :Smile:

----------


## klara

> cestitam svima na velikim betama i prvim UZV sa otkucajima srca. nadam se da cu i ja to uskoro dozivjeti. stavila bi sad onaj skakajuci smajlic ali ne znam kako


Klikneš "idi na napredno"




> iskusne MPO-vke: jeli dovoljno dva dana malo vise lezuckati a onda se polako vratiti u normalni ritam? naravno bez kucanskih poslova tipa usisavanje, pomicanje namjestaja, pranje podova... i onako se iduci tjedan vracam na posao (ured, doduse nekada stresan) pa mozda da se tijelo ne ulijeni do tada.


Ležuckaj ako ti paše, ali ne moraš. Ne moraš izbjegavati usisivanje i pranje poda, samo ormare ipak nemoj premještati  :Wink: 
Sretno!

P.S. super ti je avatar

----------


## maja8

klara i anabanana bete su odlične~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što vam trebaju

----------


## sara38

*Klara* vauuuu kolika beta, bravoo! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## legal alien

:Very Happy: klara hvala i cestitke za veeeliku betu :Klap: 


jos jednom svim cekalicama bilo cega  :Zaljubljen:  ~~~~~~~

ocito je da sam odusevljena smajlicima. klara jos jednom hvala na prosvjetljenju. super su mi ovi skakutavi. neka ih bude sta vise.

----------


## tiki_a

Jeeeeee klara, pa ČESTITAM   :Very Happy: 
MANNY  :Love: 
GIZMOS  :Klap: 
Hvala cure, od moje punkcije ništa, bit će idući puta  :Smile: 
mare41  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

tiki :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## seka35

evo rojim sitno do bete ,mada mi danas 10 dan i test negativan!

----------


## Pinky

cure, večeras u 21.10 na obn-u u dejana talk show-u sa temom vantjelesna oplodnja naša laky i njena lu!
tko ima max tv, neka pogleda

laky, lu  :Heart:

----------


## Pato

tiki, žao mi je... :Love:

----------


## andream

pinky, hvala, gledat ćemo, može se gledati i na Digi Tv tko ima.

----------


## marti_sk

pinky, suzzie, klara  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy: 

tiki  :Love:

----------


## Marinči

Moja beta danas je 0, ali eto već sam odtugovala svoje prije dva dana kad sam dobila M. Dr. kaže da u 4. mj. idemo ponovo.

*klara* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Sretno cure :Love:

----------


## matahari

Klara  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

Meni danas 8dnt i vrijeme prolazi 

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za raznorazne potrebe

----------


## pirica

*klara*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: čestitam

----------


## sretna35

> pinky, suzzie, klara 
> 
> tiki


baš ovako sam i ja htjela napisati ali me marti prestigla pa je potpisujem

----------


## tiki_a

> cure, večeras u 21.10 na obn-u u dejana talk show-u sa temom vantjelesna oplodnja naša laky i njena lu!
> tko ima max tv, neka pogleda
> 
> laky, lu


Upravo gledam, laky sto puta bravo, slušaju te bez daha, Lu je prekrasna, bravo za tm-a...trčim natrag uz tv!

----------


## Pinky

laky, milan, lu   :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

malena je preslatka..bravo laky i Milane :Klap:

----------


## aneri

Evo sam konačno se uspjela logirati, danas cijeli dan inernet :Evil or Very Mad: 

Kinki i anabana super bete :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Svim ostalim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, da vam vrijeme što prije prođe :Heart: 

Ja sam danas treći put vadila betu, tako rekao dr. i danas na 16dnt5d ona je 3854 :Smile: 

Sutra idem na uzv.

----------


## rozalija

> laky, milan, lu


X

----------


## linalena

Dobro jutro   :Coffee: 

Lijepe velike tople ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~  za današnje beturine  :Dancing Fever: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ za današnje punkcije  :Love: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ za današnje transfere  :Klap: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ za sve današnje UZVukove da li samo gledali jajčeka ili prekrasna srčeka   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tigrical

Kod mene test -, M stigla. Idemo dalje!

----------


## ivez051

*Ajme  Klara koja beta!  Čestitam od srca *

----------


## sara38

*Tigrica*  :Love:

----------


## linalena

Tigrica  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ina33

*Pinky*, čestitam i vibrice za školsku trudnoću ~~~~~!!!

----------


## sildad

*Klara* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Tigrical*  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## mala bu

curkeee...kako ste?...meni danas 7dnt5d i baš sam si cool :Cool: danas...
prištići se povukli...za sada me niš ni ne pika više....ne znam...
svima koje čekate~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sali

*Tigrical* draga,  žao mi je  :Heart:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## matahari

ja se probudila nikad sretnija, sanjala sam pozitivnu i veliku betu... 
Tigrical  :Love:

----------


## mia74

*Tigrical*
*Matahari*,to je jako lijep san...i siguran uspijeh-još malo pa ćeš vidjeti!!
*Klara*,dakle..to je beta..ostala bez teksta...čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Svima tužnicama jedan veliki :Love: 
Čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## GIZMOS

Puno sreće današnjim čekalicama bete *Venera 3 i Ruža82*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam uljepšate dan!

----------


## aneri

Tigrical :Love: 

Čekalice, a vidim da vas je tako puno šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije prođe vrijeme, i da ugledate svoje prekrasne bete :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

Tigrical draga  :Love:

----------


## bebach

*tigrical* draga, jaaako mi je žao!  :Sad:   :Love:  drž se i idemo dalje! cmok!
*
svim čekalicama bete* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku beturinu!!!

*Klara* čestitam na predivnoj beti!!! :Klap: 

*tiki_a, Marinči* :Love: 

*Iva Mia* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice, da se lijepo smjeste kod mamice u pupici!

----------


## ivica_k

> Kod mene test -, M stigla. Idemo dalje!


žao mi je, doći će i naših 9 mjeseci, samo se moramo još strpiti :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Nista od mog transfera, smrznute JS nisu upalile pa bih molila da me se stavi na listu cekalica.

----------


## Pato

Marinči, tigrical, tako mi je žao cure... držite se  :Love: 
bugaboo, žao mi je  :Love: 

klara, prekrasna beta!

curice, svima vam želim puno srećice!

----------


## mare157

Evo i mene malo :Smile: 
Prvo mojoj tužnici *sumskovoce* da pošaljem  :Love:  Draga drži mi se, u mislima sam s tobom i za sve što trebaš tu sam. Ovaj put nije bilo suđeno, ali slijedeći je dobitni!
*tigrical*  :Crying or Very sad: 

Moje drage čekalice *loks i bebach* kako ste mi susede moje? Se čapiva ća, grize, štiplje? Ajde dva (ili četiri) mala istrijana ili male istrijanke!!
*snekice* šaljem  :Kiss: 
*klara* wooooow koja beta!!! Sretno!!

Pozdrav svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba!!

----------


## sara85

Bok curke, žene, majke.
Evo ja sam nova ovdje među vama i htjela bi vam se pridružiti ako smijem. Vidim da se vi tu već podobro poznajete pa mi malo neugodno, al samo malo.

----------


## Ginger

*šumsko*   :Love:  daš mi je žao, nadala sam se da ćeš imati isti scenarij kao i ja...
i svim drugim *tužnicama* jedan veliki zagrljaj i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za slijedeći uspješni pokušaj

 :Very Happy:  za *sretnice*, neka vas bude što više!!

posebne čestitke *Pinky* za dva srčeka i *klari* na rekrasnoj beti

svima velika pusa, mislim na vas!!!

----------


## sara85

Ja bi vam se curke pridružila ako smijem. Moje stanje je u potpisu (ako sam ga pravilno unijela).
Nadam se da ću kroz neko vrijeme uhvatiti ritam s vama. Zasad malo čituckam. :Coffee:

----------


## dani82

*tigrical*  :Love:

----------


## molu

*tigrical*  :Love: 

svim tužnicama  :Love:  i svim sretnicama :Very Happy: 

svima~~~~~~~~~~~~ zasve kajim treba

----------


## andream

laky, bila si odlična, a bebica je bila najveća zvijezda u emisiji.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## sara85

Sorry na 2 slična posta. Treba mi malo vremena da se adaptiram.  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Klara* čestitam 
> 
> *Tigrical*


bugaboo  zao mi je,  tebe ceka MB  i to je BINGO  100%

sara dobro dosla...

----------


## Marinči

*sara85* dobro došla na forum!

Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima treba :Love:

----------


## lucija83

Tigrical hebemu miša ma tolika upornost mora se nagraditi jednom.ja se nadam da ce biti ubrzo, jako mi je zao, drz se draga!!
Sara85 dobro nam dosla!!!

----------


## Pato

Sara85, dobrodošla!

----------


## aneri

Evo drage moje, ja sam došla s uzv. Vide se DVIJE gestacijske vrećice veličine 5,1mm.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Za sad je sve ok, jedino moram mirovati jer je desni jajnik ostao povećan od stimulacije.

----------


## Pato

Aneri, dvije bebice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  preeeeekrasno! čestitam!

----------


## tikica_69

U zadnje vrijeme ima bas puno dvojceka  :Yes: 
Cestitam svim novopecenim trudnicama  :Klap:

----------


## Pinky

> Marinči, tigrical, tako mi je žao cure... držite se 
> bugaboo, žao mi je 
> 
> klara, prekrasna beta!
> 
> curice, svima vam želim puno srećice!


x
svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
malo izbjegavam forum u zadnje vrime, emocionalna sam bomba, sve me jako pogađa, pa ću se malo odmoriti dok ove 2 mrve ne ojačaju. ali stalno ste mi u mislima  :Heart:

----------


## giga

klara
čestitam stara suborko , predivno  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

*aneri* prekrasno čestitam od srca  :Heart: 

*marinči, tigrical, boogabo* žao mi je vjerujem da će i vas uskoro zahvatiti najveća sreća  :Love:

----------


## azrijelka36

čestitke svim novopečenim trudnicama,,da vas sad ne nabrajam.. :Smile: 

jel netko zbrojio koliko je ukupno trudnica u ovoj godini? jel se probio rekord iz 2008?

----------


## Gabi25

aneri prekrasno :Zaljubljen:  čestitam od srca!!!!

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Joss

*Klara* čestitam!!!! :Very Happy: 
*Pinky* ( ja naravno opet kasnim, ne zamjeri curka mi ima energije za troje a trenutno nam zubić izbija pa je veselo) pa ženo dvojčeki  :Saint:  :Saint: ....
Ostalim trudnicama čestitke!!!!
Tužnicama  :Love: .

----------


## sildad

*Aneri*, super vijesti, želim da ti vrijeme do slijedećeg UZV šta brže prođe i da tada vidiš 2  :Heart: 

*Pinky*, samo ti odmaraj trudnice naša. 

*Sara85*, dobro nam došla i šta prije otišla na trudnički forum. Ako bilo šta trebaš tu smo za pitanja, podršku i sve ostalo.

----------


## innu

*tigrical*, bez veze, drži se!  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

tigrical strašno mi je žao  :Sad:  
Dobro nam došla sara85!
aneri  :Klap: ~~~~~~i dalje
bugaboo  :Love: 
*laky*, mm kaže kao i andream, da je curica bila najveća zvijezda u emisiji. Moram priznati da si me oduševila. Svaka čast kako si razumljivo ispričala svoju priču, baš se vidjelo da svi slušaju da ne kažem otvorenih ustiju, a onom tzv. dr-u si odgovorila na najbolji mogući način. Anketa me je doslovno  :Shock:  pozitivno, da toliko anketiranih starijih ljudi u BIH ima pozitivno mišljenje o MPO, ma kod nas to ne bi bilo moguće. Od mene i mm-a tebi, tm-u i curici  :Klap:

----------


## tiki_a

Joss, preeekrasan ti je avatar  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anabanana

:Klap:  :Klap: Aneri za mrve ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zedra

aneri, pa to je najaljepši mogući rasplet..

~~~~~~~za mirnu i lijepu trudnoću  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Lua

*Tigrical* jako mi je žao   :Love:

----------


## ruža82

cure, da prijavim svoju betu 15.1.

----------


## zedra

ružo, a kad je bio AIH?

----------


## matahari

imam potrebu, oprostite... 
zove me frend kojem smo *16.10.* bili na svadbi i kaže mi da mu je žena 5 tjedana trudna. sretna zbog njih i opet nesretna zbog nas. pucaju me pitanja: je li mjerila bazalnu, zna li koliki joj je endometrij, je li ležala s nogama u zraku nakon sex-a, pije li sok od ananasa, jede li ciklu, pije li folnu???...........
nisam zla, ne daj Bože, kao što sam rekla, sretna sam zbog njih, ali... :Rolling Eyes: 
valjda će i nas Sunce uskoro ogrijati!

----------


## tiki_a

ruža82 ~~~~~~~šaljem za +
matahari  :Love: , često se ovdje jednako tako pisalo, jednostavno nas tuđa T podsjeti da nama ne ide, nama koje se toliko trudimo, toliko radimo na tome pa je logično da očekujemo nagradu za naš trud. Sutra ćeš već biti samo sretna zbog njih, ako ne sutra, a onda uskoro. Ne smijem ni reči što je neki dan mm izjavio na tu temu, no ipak, kaže da naravno ne bi nikako potpisao nečiji neuspjeh, ali u dijeliću sekunde kao da mu je bilo lakše da još netko (nama poznat) nije sada uspio. Eto i našim mm-ovima se to događa, i večini od nas ja mislim i o tome još tako hrabro govorimo jer i za to treba snage.

----------


## matahari

nekad me jednostavno prebaci, oprostite! ljubim vas sve i šaljem puno dobrih vibri za prekokrasne bete, bezbolne punkcije i transfere!

----------


## ruža82

> ružo, a kad je bio AIH?


1.12. al nekako mi je to mala beta????

----------


## Joss

> Joss, preeekrasan ti je avatar


I meni je lijep iako je samo simboličan ( to nisu moja curka i njen pas, moja još ne zna sjediti a pesonjica mi je malo svjetlija od ove na slici)
tebi  :Love:

----------


## zedra

> 1.12. al nekako mi je to mala beta????


Pa malo jeste mala ako je 14 dpo.   ali s inseminacijama nisi 100% siguran kada je bila ovulacija...trena ponoviti za 48 sati, pa ako se dupla, može biti i dobro...

----------


## bebach

mojoj dragoj *loks* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
*Snekica,mare157* big big  :Kiss: 
*Aneri*  :Very Happy:  za 2 mrvice!!!
*Sara85* dobrodošla i što prije otišla na trudnički pdf! :Yes: 
*zedra*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasnu, veliku betu na Badnjak!

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a dragim tužnicama velika  :Kiss:

----------


## laky

> laky, milan, lu


cure hvala vam


ipak smo se za emisju "pripremali" 8 godina...zelim vam sto prije nas kraj priče i da i vi istu ispričate :Smile:   :Yes:

----------


## enya22

Ne stignem se cesto javljati na forumu, pa i na Odbrojavanje vrlo rijetko svratim... Imam pune ruke posla s mojim malim zvrkom, uglavnom pogledam teme koje nas trenutacno zaokupljaju.

Svim tuznicama saljem  :Love:  i hrpu ~~~~~~~ (trudnickih)  :Heart: 
*klara* cestitam od srca na veeeelikoj beti! 
*Pinky* predivno! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Cestitam na blizancima!
*laky* zao mi je da vas nisam gledala...  :Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

matahari, znam kako ti je....redovno to prolazim i najgore mi je sto nista ne rade specijalno za bebicu, bas old fashion way  :Mad: 

joss ,nista lepse nisam vidjela  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## GIZMOS

1. mj.2010 
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

2. mj.2010 
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 

3. mj.2010 
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stimulirani ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X stimulirani ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)

4. mj.2010 
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

5. mj.2010 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klomifenski IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor

6. mj.2010 
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

7. mj.2010 
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

8. mj.2010 
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

9. mj.2010 
Denny – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

10. mj.2010 
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani ICSI-TESSE, Cito (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim. IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova
CERES - 2.stimul.ICSI/ Postojna (nakon 2x aih i 2x prirod.ICSI kbc Rijeka) 

11. mj.2010 
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
Sivka - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1.stim. IVF, 6x AIH i 2x klomifen IVF, sve SD)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS - 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)
rajvos - 5. ICSI, Petrova (nakon 2 ICSI VV, 1 ICSI CITO, 1 IVF MB) 
Pinky - 5. stimulirani PICSI, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, 3 ICSI, 1 PICSI)


12. mj.2010  
venddy - 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, Cito) 
kety28 - 4. stimulirani ICSI MB (nakon 2 ICSI Petrova, 1 ICSI Škvorc) 
morskavila - 1. ICSI Vili (nakon 2 AIH ) 
FionaM - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1 klomifenski, 1 prirodni, 1 stimulirani) 
kinki 5.ICSI Vg (nakon 4 AIH, 4 IVF) 
aneri-1.stimulirani IVF Mb (nakon 1 AIH, 1 ICSI VV) 
anabanana -1.PICSI, Cito 
suzzie2-2.IVF Petrova (nakon 1 AIH, 1 IVF) 
klara -1.FET Mb (nakon 6.ICSI) 

Naša lista 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

tikica_69 14.12.~~~~~~~~~~
venera3 15.12.~~~~~~~~~~
ruža82 15.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
ranga 16.12. ~~~~~~~~~
Hakya 16.12~~~~~~~~~~
linalena 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
ivanova 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
pinki 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
Matahari 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~
Manci 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
Seka35 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
Danna 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
TOMISLAVA 17.12.~~~~~~~~~
bab 18.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
ema 18.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
mala bu 20.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
maja_st 20.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
gabi25 21.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
loks 21.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
gaga76 21.12.~~~~~~~~~~
chiara 22.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pato 22.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
Strumpfica 23.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
Legal alien 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~
Giga 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
ž od milivoj73. 28.12.~~~~~~~~~
bebach 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~
zedra 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
twistedQ 26.12.~~~~~~~~~~
andream 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~
sara38 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
missy 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
inna28 29.12.~~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice (F)ET 

rikikiki 16.12.
Vita22
sany7 16.12.
Sonječka 18.12.
IvaMia2009 18.12.
marina81 16.12.

Čekalice punkcije 

kerolajn5 16.12.
Sanela-Naja 13.12.
Snow.ml 15.12.

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
milla2
2hope
dea2010

Klomifenke/Femarke
Marina25

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO

PalcicaZg
dudadudaduda
Pirica
Malena72
amyx
m arta
nivesa
zlatta
anddu

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za zimski vlakić 
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, zubica, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Iberc, Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli, Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, , mini3, tlatinčica, klara, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo, vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA,, Adikica, mare157, , luna1, Lua, matto, marta7, MALECKA, Snekica,medena8,anđeo sa neba,lucija83, jo1974, crvenkapica77, Kikica1,Snješka,kiara79,diki, Cannisa,Tinkica, Jesen82, Nataša, marta7, Maybe baby, The Margot, AuroraBlu,mimi81,mary26 marincezg, metkovk@ dani82,mirna26,alma_itd, modesty, šumskovoće, 5RA,ljube,marinci,tigrical,tiki_a,bugaboo,

----------


## GIZMOS

Dobro jutro svima! Neka nas ove *33 prosinačke čekalice bete* obraduju sa najmanje 33 mala  :Saint:  (može i 66 kako nam je krenulo sa blizančekima) :Grin: ...Stvarno ne bi bilo loše dodati na listu sve blizanačke trudnoče u 2010.godini...Čini se da ih je sve više i više...

Ruža82, pričekaj još koji dan, vjerujem da je implantacija bila kasnije, zasad je najbitnije da je beta pozitivna. Držim fige do petka, da se udvostruči!!!

----------


## ruža82

> Dobro jutro svima! Neka nas ove *33 prosinačke čekalice bete* obraduju sa najmanje 33 mala  (može i 66 kako nam je krenulo sa blizančekima)...Stvarno ne bi bilo loše dodati na listu sve blizanačke trudnoče u 2010.godini...Čini se da ih je sve više i više...
> 
> Ruža82, pričekaj još koji dan, vjerujem da je implantacija bila kasnije, zasad je najbitnije da je beta pozitivna. Držim fige do petka, da se udvostruči!!!


Hvala ti, doktor mi je rekao tek u ponedjeljak da idem vadit. ispada da sam prerano po njegovom išla vadit, jer mi je rekao da 15.12 radim test pa bi me onda valjda tek poslao na vađenje bete. a ja sa išla odmah vadit krv

----------


## linalena

Dobro jutro   :coffe: 

prvo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ ma što malo PUNO ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ za raznorazne potrebe
Prekrasna brojka, 33, do kraja mjeseca, sretno svima

----------


## Pato

potpisujem linalenu, sretno svima, a posebno curama koje danas vade betu; ranga i hakya.
Ružo82, držim fige da beta raste i raste!

----------


## crvenkapica77

puno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za nase  33  cekalice bete  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sretno!!

----------


## Pinky

116 trudnica do sada 2010. (klara zadnja koju sam zbrojila) - čisto da vam bude lakše zbrajati poslije.
još kad nam se ove 33 pridruže, rušimo sve rekorde!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## tikica_69

Sigurno Golem i Milinovic cvatu citajuci ove statistike  :Grin:

----------


## klara

> 116 trudnica do sada 2010. (klara zadnja koju sam zbrojila) - čisto da vam bude lakše zbrajati poslije.
> još kad nam se ove 33 pridruže, rušimo sve rekorde!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!


Pinky trebalo bi brojat trudnice koje su išla na postupak u Hr - ja sam pisala Milinoviću razglednicu iz Slo.

GIZMOS molim te meni napiši 2.FET . Ne znam ni sama kako bih brojala  - 8. ICSI ukupno ili 2. nakon poroda
Ja još ne vjerujem da sam na listi trudnica. Zbilja ne vjerujem, kao da sanjam.

----------


## klara

p.s. Pinky i GIZMOS hvala na listama!

----------


## rikikiki

Wow, koliko čekalica beta ... pridružujem im se. Vraćena su 2 embrića (4 i 8 stanični). Beta 28.12. 
Sretno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Pato

rikikiki, puno srećice želim!

----------


## mare41

> 116 trudnica do sada 2010.  do neba!


 od toga 26 inozemne
~~~~~~~~za još veći broj

----------


## mala bu

*ranga i hakya*-sretno danas*!!!!!....linalena* tebi sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~
i svima nama ostalima koje čekamoooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
danas 8dnt5d....jel sutra rano za testić????.....kaj mislite?

----------


## madonna

Napokon da i ja objavim prekrasnu vijest... ! Nakon 8. godina čekanja i iz 11. pokušaja (poliklinika CITO), mogu reći da imam najljepši Božić. Gotovo da još ne vjerujem da sam trudna 10. tjedana i da je moja mala sreća velika 3.4 cm. Želim svima koji još nisu uspjeli da ovako nešto što prije podijele sa nama.

----------


## Pato

Madonna, preeeekrasno! od srca čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
uživaj u svojoj srećici!

----------


## AnneMary

> Madonna, preeeekrasno! od srca čestitam! 
> uživaj u svojoj srećici!


Prekrasno!

Nikad ne treba odustati jer nikad se ne zna hoće li sljedeći pokušaj biti dobitni!
Sretno!

----------


## GIZMOS

> Napokon da i ja objavim prekrasnu vijest... ! Nakon 8. godina čekanja i iz 11. pokušaja (poliklinika CITO), mogu reći da imam najljepši Božić. Gotovo da još ne vjerujem da sam trudna 10. tjedana i da je moja mala sreća velika 3.4 cm. Želim svima koji još nisu uspjeli da ovako nešto što prije podijele sa nama.


Čestitam Madonna! Trud se konačno isplatio...Ako možeš, i želiš, napiši nam malo više podataka o postupku da te mogu dodati na listu trudnica (koji postupak, gdje je obavljen, kada, kakvi su bili prijašnji postupci AIH/IVF...)

Chiara, super beta~~~~~~~~~da brljavljenje uskoro stane i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se beta uredno podupla

----------


## tigrical

> Napokon da i ja objavim prekrasnu vijest... ! Nakon 8. godina čekanja i iz 11. pokušaja (poliklinika CITO), mogu reći da imam najljepši Božić. Gotovo da još ne vjerujem da sam trudna 10. tjedana i da je moja mala sreća velika 3.4 cm. Želim svima koji još nisu uspjeli da ovako nešto što prije podijele sa nama.


Svaka čast! Čestitam!

----------


## crvenkapica77

madonna   cestitam na  trudnoci i na upornosti   !! :Heart: 

rikikiki   sretno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## modesty4

Čestitam novim trudnicama, a lista čekalica bete je stvarno impresivna!
Samo da nam bude što više trudnica i u 12 mj.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

> Napokon da i ja objavim prekrasnu vijest... ! Nakon 8. godina čekanja i iz 11. pokušaja (poliklinika CITO), mogu reći da imam najljepši Božić. Gotovo da još ne vjerujem da sam trudna 10. tjedana i da je moja mala sreća velika 3.4 cm. Želim svima koji još nisu uspjeli da ovako nešto što prije podijele sa nama.


ajme draga, kako mi je drago!!!!! ČESTITAM!!!!! 

 :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Madonna super! Cito sam niže uspjehe u  zadnje vrijeme čini mi se

----------


## aleksandraj

cestitke madonni i svima koje sam zaboravila

----------


## tiki_a

madonna ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Joss, nisam bila sto posto sigurna da je avatar baš tvoj domaći, ali prekrasan je i veseli me da će uskoro i domaći biti takav.
rikikiki~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje mrvice
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~+
mala bu, ja mislim da bi mogao pasti testić sutra, ali prekosutra onako za sigurno~~~~~+

----------


## Pinky

javile se na nase trudnice a nisu na listi:
2. mjesec - zubica, FET (nakon 7 ivf) - ne znam gdje (treba je maknuti sa liste tužnica, u prvom redu je)
3. mjesec - cerise, IVF VV

pa da malo obogate već genijalnu listu  :Heart:

----------


## matahari

*Madonna*, čestitke! 
svim žena koje sutra vade betu puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuno sreće i da se sve jave s velikim ciframa!

----------


## sretna35

*Madonna*
prekrasna vijest  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: čestitam od srca stvarno si to zaslužila nakon tolikog pokušavanja

----------


## Lua

*Madonna* čeeeestitam !  :Very Happy: 

Svim curama puno,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

_Madonna čestitam!!!_  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Baš sam nedavno pomislila na tebe, gdje ste, jeste li možda odustali od borbe... I sad nas iznenadiš ovako prekrasnom vijesti! 
Želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoću, i sretan i najsretniji Božić!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## NINA30

Čestitke svima... nisam se dugo javljala ali vas pratim 

Moja beta je opet negativna ali ok čak ni nisam toliko razočarana kao što je moj M takvog ga još nisam vidjela 

Pusa svima!

----------


## Pato

NINA30, žao mi je, držite se... :Love:

----------


## anabanana

Madonna, napokon....BRAVO za Vas i za naš  CITO !!

----------


## Gabi25

madonna čestitam :Very Happy: 
matahari za veliku betu sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dani82

> madonna čestitam
> matahari za veliku betu sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> svim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*X*

----------


## Kadauna

Madonna, čestitke od :Heart: 

sigurna sam nekoga i zaboravila, zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kolektivno za sve...........

i to u rano jutro uz mirišljavu i nezaobilaznu kavicu :Coffee: 

Posebni pozdrav i vibre curama koje danas idu vaditi betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## GIZMOS

*1. mj.2010*
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

*2. mj.2010*
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 
zubica-1.FET (nakon 7.IVF)

*3. mj.2010*
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stim. ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stim. ICSI, 2X stim. ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)
cerise - IVF, VV

*4. mj.2010*
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF) 

*5. mj.2010* 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klom. IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor

*6. mj.2010*
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

*7. mj.2010*
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

*8. mj.2010*
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

*9. mj.2010*
Denny – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

*10. mj.2010*
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani ICSI-TESSE, Cito (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim. IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova
CERES - 2.stimul.ICSI/ Postojna (nakon 2x aih i 2x prirod.ICSI kbc Rijeka) 
Madonna-11.IVF, CITO


*11. mj.2010*
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
Sivka - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1.stim. IVF, 6x AIH i 2x klomifen IVF, sve SD)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS - 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)
rajvos - 5. ICSI, Petrova (nakon 2 ICSI VV, 1 ICSI CITO, 1 IVF MB) 
Pinky - 5. stimulirani PICSI, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, 3 ICSI, 1 PICSI)


*12. mj.2010*
venddy - 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, Cito) 
kety28 - 4. stimulirani ICSI MB (nakon 2 ICSI Petrova, 1 ICSI Škvorc) 
morskavila - 1. ICSI Vili (nakon 2 AIH ) 
FionaM - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1 klomifenski, 1 prirodni, 1 stimulirani) 
kinki 5.ICSI Vg (nakon 4 AIH, 4 IVF) 
aneri-1.stimulirani IVF Mb (nakon 1 AIH, 1 ICSI VV) 
anabanana -1.PICSI, Cito 
suzzie2-2.IVF Petrova (nakon 1 AIH, 1 IVF) 
klara -2.FET Mb (nakon 6.ICSI, 1 FET) 
Chiara – 2.ICSI Mb (nakon 1 ICSI Petrova) 
Ivanova - 4.ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon ???) 

*Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*ranga 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~*
*linalena 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~~*
*pinki 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~*
*Matahari 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~*
*Manci 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*Seka35 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~*
*Danna 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~*
*TOMISLAVA 17.12.~~~~~~~~~*
bab 18.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
ema 18.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
ruža82 20.12.~~~~~~za duplanje
mala bu 20.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
maja_st 20.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
gabi25 21.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
loks 21.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
gaga76 21.12.~~~~~~~~~~
Pato 22.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
Strumpfica 23.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
Legal alien 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~
Huljica 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
Giga 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
ž od milivoj73. 28.12.~~~~~~~~~
bebach 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~
zedra 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
twistedQ 26.12.~~~~~~~~~~
andream 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~
sara38 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
missy 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
sany7 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
rikikiki 28.12~~~~~~~~~~~~
inna28 29.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
marina81 

Čekalice (F)ET 

Vita22
Sonječka 18.12.
IvaMia2009 18.12.
Snow.ml
kerolajn5 
Sanela-Naja 
amyx

Čekalice punkcije

mery0908 18.12.

AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI 

Pikalice 
milla2
2hope
dea2010

Klomifenke/Femarke
Marina25
ValaMala

Šmrkalice i ostale supresije 

On-GO

dudadudaduda
Pirica
Malena72
m arta
nivesa
zlatta
anddu

Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za zimski vlakić 
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Iberc, Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli, Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, , mini3, tlatinčica, klara, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo, vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA,, Adikica, mare157, , luna1, Lua, matto, marta7, MALECKA, Snekica,medena8,anđeo sa neba,lucija83, jo1974, crvenkapica77, Kikica1,Snješka,kiara79,diki, Cannisa,Tinkica, Jesen82, Nataša, marta7, Maybe baby, The Margot, AuroraBlu,mimi81,mary26 marincezg, metkovk@ dani82,mirna26,alma_itd, modesty, šumskovoće, 5RA,ljube,marinci,tigrical,tiki_a,bugaboo,venera3,  hakya,

----------


## Mury

Vidim da je danas puno čekalica bete, pa svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!Da nam objvite ogromne beturine!!!!

----------


## mare41

Kadauna, kava grije :Smile: 
Za sve današnje bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ksena28

od (netko je spomenuo) 116 trudnica ukupno u ovoj godini, oko 75 (plus/minus par za koje nemamo podatke) je iz hrvatskih klinika...

baš me zanima kad sljedeće godine Milinović bude iznosio statistike, da li će ove "strane" trudnice voditi kao hrvatske?

----------


## sretna35

*Kadauna* hvala na kavici baš je extra  :Very Happy: kad te na poslu zadnji dan prvog radnog tjedna dočeka topla mirišljava  :Coffee: 

*betalice* do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*nina30* 

*rikikiki* za tvoj jučerašnji transfer dva ljepotana/ice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

Ma Ksena, Milinović bi da može i svoju djecu i valjda svu ostalu djecu s gospićkog područja  brojao svake godine među uspjehe novoga zakona :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Marinči

Za sve koje danas vade betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Pato

Dobro jutreko drage curice!
Svim današnjim betalicama želim da im danas bude najljepši dan u životu i da nam jave veeeelike bete!

----------


## tigrical

Ajmo bete!

----------


## aneri

Danas će stvarno biti prelijep dan, kad sve ove čekalice bete stanu javljati super brojčice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## darmar

Jutro svima, 
ja sam nova na forumu, al stara  :Sad:  u borbi s neplodnošću, 
mnogo sreće svim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zedra

~~~~~~~~~~za naše betalice! Danas krasan broj!!!

----------


## TwistedQ

Svim današnjim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## bebach

*Madonna* čestitam!!! :Very Happy: 
*
svim čekalicama bete* puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

gdje je nestala  tikica69   sa liste ....
jel radila betu  ?

----------


## Gabi25

svim današnjim čekalicama bete puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

ranga 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~
linalena 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
pinki 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
Matahari 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~
Manci 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
Seka35 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
Danna 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
TOMISLAVA 17.12.~~~~~~~~~
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plus na testiću i veliku brojku.
Svima nama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što nam treba.

----------


## mare41

Vidim na listi (friških) trudnica chiaru i ivanovu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## šniki

Koliko beta danas!!!!
Ajmo curke.......~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rikikiki

> ranga 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~
> linalena 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
> pinki 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
> Matahari 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~
> Manci 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Seka35 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
> Danna 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
> TOMISLAVA 17.12.~~~~~~~~~
> Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plus na testiću i veliku brojku.
> Svima nama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što nam treba.


potpis!!

vibram od srca  :Heart: 

Madonna, čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## GIZMOS

> gdje je nestala tikica69 sa liste ....
> jel radila betu ?


Mislim da nije, samo testiće, biće da je moja greška, ali ako čekamo betu onda šaljem~~~~~~~~~~do neba

----------


## tikica_69

Napravila sam 4 testica, svi negativni i vec mi je i menga pri kraju. Cekam iduci ciklus pa na veliko pikanje  :Grin: 
Hvala sto me se sjetite  :Zaljubljen: 
Svim danasnjim cekalicama bete zelim bar troznamenkaste brojke na nalazu  :Heart:

----------


## anabanana

Svim cekalicama bete, cekam nestrpljivo s njima. I nadam se, za svaku ponaosob, saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lasta

ovdje vlada veliko uzbuđenje

za bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~velike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

> ranga 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~
> linalena 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
> pinki 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
> Matahari 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~
> Manci 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Seka35 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
> Danna 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
> TOMISLAVA 17.12.~~~~~~~~~
> Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plus na testiću i veliku brojku.
> Svima nama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što nam treba.


~~~~~~~današnjoj ekipi!

----------


## sara38

Svim današnjim betašicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

Madonna, čestitke od srca, bravo za Split!

----------


## mare41

bete na sunce~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

> ranga 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~
> linalena 17.12. ~~~~~~~~~~
> pinki 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
> Matahari 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~
> Manci 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Seka35 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
> Danna 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
> TOMISLAVA 17.12.~~~~~~~~~
> Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plus na testiću i veliku brojku.
> Svima nama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što nam treba.



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Božićne bete!!!

*Gabi25*, mislim na tebe  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

Idemo bete!!!
Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## modesty4

Ajme kolike bete danas... za sve vas čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matahari

Hej drage zene. Hvala svima na lijepim zeljama i dobrim vibrama, ali mi OVAJ mjesec nismo uspjeli, beta je negativna. Drzim fige za ostale cekalice. Pusa svima!

----------


## andream

mata, žao mi je, baš sam se ponadala da će tvoj AIH biti pozitivan (tim više jer smo radile isti postupak u istoj klinici).

----------


## dani82

*mataharri*  :Love:

----------


## mare41

matahari, žao mi je :Love: 
cure, čekamo :Raspa: i ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pato

Matahari, baš mi je žao... držite se  :Love:

----------


## linalena

Evo i kod mene negativnoi, beta 0.8

Sada su nam redu odmrznute stanice, imamo ih 9, taman za koji mjesec do novog stimuliranog. Od sljedećeg ciklusa sam u 39+

----------


## GIZMOS

Matahari  :Crying or Very sad:  , Ranga  :Crying or Very sad: , Linalena  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pato

linalena, tako mi je žao... :Crying or Very sad: 
 :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Matahari  , Ranga , Linalena


Cure, držite se!

----------


## linalena

Pitanje : nakon negativne bete što trebamo??? Prekinuti s utrićima, javiti se u kliniku?? Za koliko dana mogu očekivati mengu, samo da dođe što prije da odtugujem u kompletu

----------


## andream

Linalena, svakako odmah prekini s utrićima i event. andolima ako si ih imala. Ja sam M uvijek dobivala točno dva dana nakon prestanka uzimanja utrića. javi se i u kliniku i obavijesti ih o negativnoj beti.

----------


## mia74

Matahari..Ranga..Linalena.. :Crying or Very sad: .. :Love:  :Love:

----------


## zedra

Linalena, ranga, matahari  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ruža82

> Matahari  , Ranga , Linalena


držte se cure

----------


## linalena

Kaj uopće znače te male bete, jer to nekakva biokemijska??? Imala ja ranije jednu, beta nakon 4 dana krvarenja bila 0.2 i rekli da je bila biokemijska, bio je Uskrs i kada sam došla u Petrovu kako je počelo krvarenje nisu mi htejli ni betu napraviti ni utriće dati ništa, a bila subota navečer, i kaj mogla sam raditi betu tek u utorak

----------


## Gabi25

> Linalena, ranga, matahari


držite se cure, žao mi je :Sad: 

linalena ne bih rekla da je to biokemijska- to su vjerojatno zaostaci od štoperice... sretno dalje!!!!

----------


## Pinky

> Linalena, ranga, matahari


baš mi je žao cure 
linalena, ne bi ni ja tu betu nazvala biokemijskom. mislim da su biokemijske iznad 5, dakle ipak nekakve nazovi trudnoće. moja prva biokemijska je bila oko 16, druga 20.
nadam se boljim vijestima od drugih čekalica
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

moja je biokemijska bila 100, a biokemijska se zove jer je ista trudnoća samo utvrđena na temelju bete HCG a ne na temelju uzv.....

 a sve ispod 5 se ne smatra trudnoćom..................... 

Cure, žao mi je.... Matahari, Linalena, ranga...........

a gdje su nam ostale cure?

----------


## anabanana

zao mi je ..  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## anabanana

Kadauna mene je toga strah vise no icega. Beta mi je 14dpt3d bila samo 56, ali se nakon toga 16 dan popela na 136, pa 18 dan 401. Tek mi je u sridu prvi UZV. A ja mislim, ako je to samo biokemijska, ne bi li trebala vec procurit? Zadnja m je bila 13.11? Ima li itko takvo iskustvo sa biokemijskom?

----------


## Kadauna

Ne, anabanana............. nemoj tako, normalno je da se bojiš i stvarno nije velika beta bila 17. dan nakon punkcije, ali se tvoja beta uredno dupla i to je u ovom trenutku jedino bitno...... Prije srijede i ne moraš ići na uzv jer koliko znam da se na betu ispod 1000 na uzv ništa ne vidi, od 1000 prema gore samo iskusni liječnici sa super strojem........

Čitaj malo za Ginger i njezino iskustvo u obje trudnoće i još je i krvarila a eto je sad, majka je iz obe trudnoće  :Smile: )))

----------


## tigrical

> Linalena, ranga, matahari


Žao mi je.

----------


## matahari

hvala svima. ovo nam je treća negativna beta, pa čovjek malo i očvrsne. daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaleko smo od toga da nismo žalosni, ali nije ni tako kaotično kao nakon prve bete. ta nas je doslovno ubila. nekome u potpisu stoji: padni ... put, ustani ...  put. pali smo treći, ustajemo četvrti put. sutra zovem vinogradsku da prijavim betu i da vidimo što dalje. 
*linalena* i *ranga*, žao mi je, držite se. što je s ostalim čekalicama, nosi li koja lijepe vijesti?

----------


## Marinči

*linalena*, *matahari*, *ranga*...baš mi je žao cure :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## aneri

> *linalena*, *matahari*, *ranga*...baš mi je žao cure


Žao mi je strašno :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tiki_a

matahari, linalena, ranga žao mi je  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  (matahari, mislim da je potpis koji spominješ završio sa T  :Smile: , ako se dobro sjećam)

----------


## sretna35

drage cure *matahari, lnalena, ranga* žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## aneri

Dobro jutro. :Coffee:  Javljam se iz zimske idile, od ranog jutra lopate stružu.
Dan je tako prekrasan :Heart: , a još bi uljepšale ove Slovenke, koje su pričale da će možda danas vaditi betu. 
Pa cure ja vas i sve ostale koje su danas na redu nestrpljivo očekujem s lijepim vijestima. Plizzzzzzzzz! 
Šaljem svima kojima treba puno snježnih, bijelih~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Ameli

drage cure nadala sam se da ću i ja upotpuniti ovu predivnu listu trudnica i strpljivi sam čekala Božić da objavim moje božićno čudo ali nažalost nakon predivne bete od 191 i prvog uvz gdje sam ugledala svoju mrvicu jučer sam prokrvarila i u 6. tjednu trudnoće izgubila svoju čarobnu mrvicu. :Crying or Very sad:  ovo nam je bio 6. stimulirani ICSI u Ljubljani kod dr.reša.

----------


## Pato

Ameli, tako mi je žao... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Dobro jutro  svima  :Smile: 
i prije svega ,madonna,čestitam od srca...još mi  i ovaj snijeg koji pada izaziva nekakvo posebno raspoloženje.
Prijavljujem se na čekanje -do 31.12..hmmmm hoćemo  li slaviti ?
Dakle, punkcija bila 13.12.,transfer 16.12. 3 kom / radnog naziva Gaja,Vlaja i Raja / i sada lagano sijedim..

----------


## matahari

Ameli  :Love:

----------


## ruža82

Ameli :Love:

----------


## pirica

*Ameli*  :Love:  jako mi je žao

----------


## ruža82

Gdje su ostale cure koje su jučer vadile betu??? treba mi nešto pozitivno :Love:

----------


## coolerica

Ameli..nije fer. jako mi je žao

----------


## mare41

Ameli, baš sam te se sjetila, nije te dugo bilo, i sad ovo-jako mi je žao :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

ajme Ameli tako mi je zao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zedra

Ameli  :Love:

----------


## Charlie

*Amelie* žao mi je...drži se.
*Linalena, matahari, ranga*  :Love: 
Mb i sve ostale čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I još posebno ~~~~~~~ za *rikikiki* i njene dve žilave mrvice

----------


## lucija83

Amelie bas sam neki dan mislila na tebe i sad ovakve vijesti ajme jako mi je zao drzi se mila... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dani82

Ameli baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## anabanana

Ameli draga........ najgore moguće....nije fer, uzasno mi je zao

----------


## tiki_a

Ameli, baš nemaš sreće, jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## andream

Ajoj Ameli, jako mi je žao... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za snagu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mala bu

evo da se i ovdje javim....malo pozitivnih vijesti....za sve ostale čekalice....beta 126,2 danas mi 10dnt....drž te se,cure!!! 
i naravno,još pozitivnih vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~mislim na vas....

----------


## AnneMary

mala bu spasila si dan!
čestitam i neka dalje sve bude školski!

----------


## ruža82

Mala bu čestitam, konačno dobre vijesti danas. Kad opet vadiš betu??

----------


## tiki_a

mala bu ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## matahari

*X*





> mala bu ČESTITAM

----------


## tikica_69

mala bu, iskrene cestitke!!!  :Klap: 
Dragim tuznicama veliki zagrljaj utjehe  :Love:

----------


## mare41

> mala bu, iskrene cestitke!!! 
> Dragim tuznicama veliki zagrljaj utjehe


 X

----------


## bublica3

*madonna ČESTITAM OD*  :Heart:   :Klap:   Uživaj u svakom trenutku! 
Želim ti mirnu trudnoću i sve školski!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

> mala bu, iskrene cestitke!!! 
> Dragim tuznicama veliki zagrljaj utjehe


X

----------


## aneri

Mala bu, stvarno si uljepšala ovaj dan, čestitam :Klap:

----------


## KIKLA123

*mala bu*"malecka "...da ti ovdje poskočim i čestitam :Sing: 
evo malo i za pon~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Shy kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

tikice69    :Sad:  
matahari     :Sad: 
linalena pa zar i ti hebemu    :Sad:  
ameli  strasno, bas mi je zao   :Crying or Very sad: 


mala bu  cestitam !!!......ostalim cekalicama bete punoooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lua

Ameli jako mi je žao  :Love: 

Mala bu čestitam  :Heart: 

Čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i svima  :Kiss:

----------


## mala bu

curke moje,puuuuno vam HVALA od<3....posebno mojoj dragoj KIKLI-da mi se što prije pridružiš,naravno i SVE ostale čekalice....evo vam još malo pozitive~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
gabi25,ti čekaš pon?
ja ću u pon ponovo vaditi,da provjerimo jel se pravilno dupla i da li je sve ok...valjda bude :Smile: ...

----------


## sretna35

*mala bu* čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

*Ameli* baš mi je jako žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bublica3

*Ameli* jako mi je žao   :Love:  nemam riječi  :Sad:

----------


## modesty4

> tikice69    
> matahari    
> linalena pa zar i ti hebemu    
> ameli  strasno, bas mi je zao  
> 
> 
> mala bu  cestitam !!!......ostalim cekalicama bete punoooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Danas sam malo lijena pa rado potpisujem!!

----------


## coolerica

..e pa vrijeme je da i ja skuham jednu  :Coffee:  , inače nisam baš ranoranioc .. lijepu vam snježnu nedjelju želim, da ju ništa ne pokvari, a čekalicama nek što brže prođe !

----------


## bugaboo

> mala bu, iskrene cestitke!!! 
> Dragim tuznicama veliki zagrljaj utjehe


X

----------


## bugaboo

Linalena, Ameli jako i je zao :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

jutro cure, coolerice, hvala za kaficu 

novim trudnicama čestitke od srca (imamo ih dvije od jučer, čini mi se!?).

Ostalim curama za sutrašnje pozitivne bete, za bete koje se lijepo duplaju, za prvi uzv i za sve ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivanova

moram ispravit moju betu od nekidan,bila je tocno 198,10. sad sam tek vidjela svoje papire jer sam isla opet na punkciju te tekucine iz trbuha koji nikakko da splasne,izvadili su mi skoro 3 L opet :Shock:

----------


## linalena

Popunjavam statistiku na Upitniku i imam 2 problema: ja ne znam koliko sam imala folikula - što upisati
                                                                       imama 9 zamrznutih js a traži da je broj između 0 i 2 ????


Ivanova  :Klap:  ali i  :Love:  da se hiper smanji

----------


## 2hope

ja moram nažalost prijaviti M, do vađenja bete nažalost nismo po prvi put uspjeli ni doći
ovaj puta nismo uspjeli ali neki drugi puta se nadamo sigurno braci ili seki
svim novim trudnicama čestike, čekalicama bete i prvim uzv puno ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dani82

> Popunjavam statistiku na Upitniku i imam 2 problema: ja ne znam koliko sam imala folikula - što upisati
> imama 9 zamrznutih js a traži da je broj između 0 i 2 ????
> i


Ja sam isto naletila na taj problem, pa sam dolje u komentarima napisala da imam 6 zamrznutih js i da mi daje opciju od 0 do 2 ... niti ja nisam znala koliko sam imala folikula pa sam to ostavila prazno.
Zna li netko gdje se mogu pronaći rezultati te statistike?

----------


## andream

ivanova, ~~~~~~~~~ da dalje bude sve u redu (3 litara?? pa to je stvarno puno, samo hrabro!)
2 hope, žao mi je, baš mi se činilo da je krenulo Mb čekalicama, ali evo odmah za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima ~~~~~~~~~~od nas.

----------


## seka35

evo i meni danas 16 dan od transvera ! betu jos nisam radila ,sem sto mi test 14 dan bio neg.jeli to neki znak ili zbog utrogestana i estrofema nisam jos dobillaa

----------


## AnneMary

> evo i meni danas 16 dan od transvera ! betu jos nisam radila ,sem sto mi test 14 dan bio neg.jeli to neki znak ili zbog utrogestana i estrofema nisam jos dobillaa



sve je moguće!
možda je test bio lažno negativan ili star pa nije očitao hcg ili je još bila mala usljed kasne implatacije!
ako ne dobiješ najbolje je sutra vadit krv pa ćeš sigurno znat.

----------


## andream

Seka, utrugoestani će ti vrlo vjerojatno odgoditi M ako nisi trudna, a na 16. dan nakon transfera mislim da bi test trebao biti pozitivan, tim više ako nisi primala nikakve inekcije nakon transfera. Ali kako je beta jedini pouzdani test, svakako je sutra izvadi.

----------


## linalena

Zadnji utrić bio u petak ujutro, još nije krenula, ma ni iscjedak, al me rastura trbuh jako. Danas radila, peglala, kuhala, svašta ali neće pa neće.

----------


## anabanana

Ta te nece preskocit, ne boj, se, doc ce ona ...

----------


## seka35

ja sam test radila 14 dan i bio neg. a betu mogu raditi tek u cetvrtak ,tad sam narucena kod dr. jer nisam u svojoj zemlji pa nemam drugu mogucnost.
znam da je beta najbolji pokazatelj ,ali sta cu kad smo otputovali ankon transvera u njemacku .
sad cu koristiti terapiju do cetvrtka ,pa kud puklo da puknu

----------


## seka35

nikakve nisam primala inekcije

----------


## sretna35

svima pozdravi i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što više božićnih čuda

----------


## innu

> svima pozdravi i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što više božićnih čuda


i od mene, baš ovako....

----------


## mare41

Jutro uz toplu :Coffee: 
~~~~~~~~~1za sva čuda Božića, a posebne ~~~~~~~~~za današnje bete gigu i Gabi25 i za sve ostale koje danas čekamo

----------


## mimi81

Bab ~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Mury

Svim dnašnjim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam objave ogromne beturine!!!!!

----------


## GIZMOS

*1. mj.2010*
NinaB prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

*2. mj.2010*
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica )
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 
zubica-1.FET poliklinika Vili (nakon 7.IVF)

*3. mj.2010*
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stim. ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stim. ICSI, 2X stim. ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)
cerise – 2.IVF, VV (nakon 1 IVF VV)

*4. mj.2010*
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF)

*5. mj.2010* 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klom. IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor

*6. mj.2010*
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

*7. mj.2010*
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

*8. mj.2010*
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno

*9. mj.2010*
Denny – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

*10. mj.2010*
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani ICSI-TESSE, Cito (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim. IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova
CERES - 2.stimul.ICSI/ Postojna (nakon 2x aih i 2x prirod.ICSI kbc Rijeka) 
Madonna-11.IVF, CITO

*11. mj.2010*
mravak – 4. stimulirani ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 ICSI, i 2 ICSI sa odmrznutim js)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS - 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)
rajvos - 5. ICSI, Petrova (nakon 2 ICSI VV, 1 ICSI CITO, 1 IVF MB) 
Pinky - 5. stimulirani PICSI, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, 3 ICSI, 1 PICSI) 

*12. mj.2010*
venddy - 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, Cito) 
kety28 - 4. stimulirani ICSI MB (nakon 2 ICSI Petrova, 1 ICSI Škvorc) 
morskavila - 1. ICSI Vili (nakon 2 AIH ) 
FionaM - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1 klomifenski, 1 prirodni, 1 stimulirani) 
kinki 5.ICSI Vg (nakon 4 AIH, 4 IVF) 
aneri-1.stimulirani IVF Mb (nakon 1 AIH, 1 ICSI VV) 
anabanana -1.PICSI, Cito 
suzzie2-2.IVF Petrova (nakon 1 AIH, 1 IVF) 
klara -2.FET Mb (nakon 6.ICSI, 1 FET) 
Chiara – 2.ICSI Mb (nakon 1 ICSI Petrova) 
Ivanova - 4.ICSI, IVF poliklinika *(nakon ???)*
mala bu – 3.ICSI. Sv.Duh (nakon 1.ICSI Petrova, 1.Sv.Duh (uspješan))
jecaneca - *???*

*Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

pinki 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
Seka35 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~
Danna 17.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
TOMISLAVA 17.12.~~~~~~~~
bab 18.12. ~~~~~~~~~~~
ema 18.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
*ruža82 20.12.~~~~~~za duplanje*
maja_st 20.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
gabi25 20.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
giga 20.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~
loks 21.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pato 22.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
Strumpfica 23.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
Legal alien 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~
Huljica 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
bebach 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~
zedra 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
twistedQ 26.12.~~~~~~~~~~ 
andream 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~
sara38 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
missy 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
sany7 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
ž od milivoj73. 28.12.~~~~~~~~~
rikikiki 28.12~~~~~~~~~~~~
inna28 29.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
marina81 30.12.~~~~~~~~~
Sanela-Naja 31.12.~~~~~~~~~
IvaMia2009 30.12~~~~~~~~~~~
Sonječka~~~~~~~~~~~~~
snow.ml 03.01.~~~~~~~~~~~

*Čekalice (F)ET* 
kerolajn5 20.12.
mery0908 

*Čekalice punkcije*

*AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI* 

*Pikalice* 
milla2

*Klomifenke/Femarke*
Marina25
ValaMala

*Šmrkalice i ostale supresije* 

*On-GO*

dudadudaduda
Pirica
Malena72
m arta
nivesa
zlatta
anddu

*Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za zimski vlakić*
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, Acitam, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, Madonna, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Dim, Capka, mušica, nata, missy, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, frka, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, Amyx, RuzicaSB, Pato, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, dir, Strumpfica, TwistedQ, Ameli, Natica, Elena-mk, Missy, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, gupi51, mare41, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, sivka, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, Snow.ml, ivkica28, Iberc, Šiškica, Mimimuc, dani82, Vojvođanka, Pimbli, Mia74, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, , mini3, tlatinčica, klara, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, zrinkič, kik@, taca70, sany 7, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, venera3, mirna26, Opa, suzzie2, NINA30, loryy, Bugaboo, vita22, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, tiki_a, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, TOMISLAVA,, Adikica, mare157, , luna1, Lua, matto, marta7, MALECKA, Snekica,medena8,anđeo sa neba,lucija83, jo1974, crvenkapica77, Kikica1,Snješka,kiara79,diki, Cannisa,Tinkica, Jesen82, Nataša, marta7, Maybe baby, The Margot, AuroraBlu,mimi81,mary26 marincezg, metkovk@ dani82,mirna26,alma_itd, modesty, šumskovoće, 5RA,ljube,marinci,tigrical,tiki_a,bugaboo,venera3,  hakya, mury,sivka,matahari,ranga, linalena,vita22,ameli,palcicazg,2hope,gaga76,dea20  10,

----------


## GIZMOS

:Heart: Puno sreće svim današnjim čekalicama bete :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

> Svim dnašnjim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam objave ogromne beturine!!!!!


*svima* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, a posebno mojoj *Bab, Emi i Gabi25* da nas razvesele velikim betama  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

e draga moja Tibi( i ostale cure)...ja sam danas odradila svoj testić ( 16 dnt) i minus ko kuća na njemu,a i pčela sam brljavit tako da nisam ni otišla vadit ß...dosta mi je igli i pikanja...treba mi malo odmora od svega.
Slobodno me možete staviti u On-go jer za cca 3 tjedna krećemo sa našim 1. postupkom u Petrovoj.

Hvala Va svima na vibricama i svemu lijepome... sve ću ja to pospremiti i koristiti u prvom mjesecu, može??  :Kiss: 

pusa svima a čekalicama ß želim puno sreće i da nas razvesele sa lijepim brojčicama.

Jednoj dragoj forumašici koja danas čeka duplanje, želim oooogrooonuuu brojku !!!

pusaaaaaaaa

----------


## mare41

Bab :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~za siječanj

----------


## morskavila

bab :Love:  nadam se da te barem Đole malo uješio

sretno svima danas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

čestitke novim trudnicama :Klap: 

ja sam popodne na prvom UZV-u i nadam se da ću vidjeti jedno maleno zdravo  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Je, Đole je bio standardno vrhunski...4 i pol sata čiste uživancije  :Wink: 

morskavila,  šaljem tonu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za maleno srčeko i za najsretnije roditelje na svijetu.

Mare, hvala draga  :Kiss:

----------


## bebach

> *Ameli* jako mi je žao 
> 
> *Mala bu* čestitam 
> 
> *Čekalicama bete* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i svima puse!


malo se šlepam i potpisujem!!!  :Grin: 

*Bab* :Love: 
*morskavila*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za maleno, zdravo  :Heart:

----------


## ivanova

nakon 3 ivf-icsi sve ivf pol
evo ja ponavljala betu pa cekam rezulatate

----------


## linalena

evo mene sa SD, danas bile još jedno 4 punkcije i bar 1 transfer
Prvo me doktor htio naručiti već ovaj mjesec 29og, oko 10dc, jer da nije siguran da li će laboratorij raditi za krio, odnosno za zamrznute js. Ja otišla sva hepi al se sjetila da smo se muž i ja dogovorili otići negdje iza NG a sada ovo + što nije sigurno da će uopće raditi. Ja se vratila i onda mi doktorica rekla da lab neće raditi i da se javim sljedeći ciklus 10 dan, eto brzo smo opet u pogonu

svima čekalicama bete puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I da, danas mi lijepo 1dc, baš fino ide, malo boli ali jučer me jače bolilo prije neg je krenulo

----------


## giga

jučer se pojavilo smećkasto, danas beta 14 dnt 0,100 = 0
sestra na odjelu mi je rekla da ukoliko se ne pojavi pravo krvarenje ponovim betu za tjedan dana , kako mi je i rečeno 27.12. iako misli da je to to trebala bi i danas bit barem dvoznamenkasta beta

----------


## klara

giga žao mi je  :Love: 
Gledam tvoj potpis, toliko pokušaja... od srca ti želim da u sljedećem postupku dočekaš svoju bebicu.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*bab, Ameli, Giga*  :Sad:  jako mi je žao  :Sad:  
*Ameli* slama mi se srce, jako mi je žao....

*Ivanova* bit će sve super!!!

----------


## mia74

Drage moje suborke!!!
Ja prijavljujem svoju treću betu-nisam ni prve dvije prijavila...ali naprosto nisam imala hrabrosti jer su mi se činile male..
Prva je bila 87,5..druga 190..a treća,današnja 1414..
Postupak je bio u poliklinici Vili,i to mi je 6.ivf..

Posebno se zahvaljujem dr.Radončiću :Klap:  i zato mu šaljem :Kiss: 

Posebno ću istaknut *Bab*  :Kiss: -kojoj od srca zahvaljujem na svoj potpori koju mi je pružila..draga  :Heart: 
I da ne zaboravim na *Kadaunu*-draga i tebi  :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

čestitam mia74!

----------


## Bab

Joj draga Mia, jedva sam čekala da objaviš svoju sreću da ti i ovako mogu čestitati...
ma već sam ti rekla da su ti ß odlične i da bi mnoge tu od nas bile sretne i s trećinom...
uživaj draga moja, bome si zaslužila... a mi se čujemo i dalje

I ja šaljem dragom dr. Radončiću jednu javnu  :Kiss:  i zahvaljujem mu na svemu što je za nas napravio, zajedno sa svojom ekipom i naravno dragim biologom Patrikom.

curke, šaljem vam svima big hug !!!

----------


## venera21

[QUOTE=mia74;1773474]Drage moje suborke!!!
Ja prijavljujem svoju treću betu-nisam ni prve dvije prijavila...ali naprosto nisam imala hrabrosti jer su mi se činile male..
Prva je bila 87,5..druga 190..a treća,današnja 1414..
Postupak je bio u poliklinici Vili,i to mi je 6.ivf..

Mia74, čestitam od srca!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## FionaM

Bravo Mia....čestitam od srca  :Very Happy: 
Mislim da sad, nakon treće bete, mežeš revidirati i potpis  :Yes:

----------


## mare41

Mia :Very Happy: , čestitke!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mia*, predivna vijest  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za dupliće!!!

Napiši nam malo kako je teklo, kakav protokol, koliko j.s...

Nadam se da će nam još koja skrivena trudnica izać iz ormara uskoro...  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

PS. E da, Mia, avatar ti je baš u skladu s tvojim zadnjim uspješnim postupkom  :Cool:

----------


## mia74

Thanx cure :Kiss: 
Ali nisu duplići...
Naime,12.dnt beta je bila 87,5..14.dnt bila je 190..danas je 19 dnt.1414.
Nisam je objavljivala jer mi se činila "mala"-istina,ona se poduplala,ali nije mi bilo svejedno...
Protokol je bio sa Gonalima-4 ampule,dan prije punkcije 2 Gonala+3 Cetrotida.-punkcija 11.dc.
Od toga je bilo 4 folikula i 3 js-vraćene 3 dan kao 2-8st. i 1-4.st.-od koje se skoro odustalo :Grin: 
S obzirom na tako malu,početnu betu imam osjećaj da se taj 4-stanični na kraju izborio!!!

----------


## anabanana

Mia 74, cestitam. Ako mislis da je tvoja beta 12. dan mala, sto bi rekla na moju 14. dan od 56 ???
Za 12. daqn je beta odlicna, i kao sto kazu svi doktori, kod bete nije stvar u velicini, nego u pravilnom duplanju !!!!!

----------


## anabanana

Gabi 25, kakvo je stanje, nekako sam se vezala za tebe  i pratim...za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~

----------


## aslan

cure drzite fige, beta je 31.12., vracene tri blastociste

----------


## ana 03

moja Bab vjerujem da ce u Petrovoj to bit bingić,žao mi je što je tako završilo,al nek vam Petrova donese sreću kao i nama  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Mia74* kako krasna vijest!!!Drago mi je beskrajno sto ti mogu cestitati i svako dobro tvom malom bebachu u busi!!

----------


## mala bu

*mia 74*- i ja od srca čestitam!!!! :Very Happy: 
ja prijavljujem svoju 2.betu,danas 12dnt-333,7...1. je bila 126,2 10dnt.... :Zaljubljen: 
ostale čekalice,javite se...šaljem vam puuunoooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

mala bu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*mia74 i mala bu*  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!

----------


## luce st

U dugu nadolazečih blagdana puno sreće svim trudnicama i puno puno lijepih vijesti curama koje još strpljivo čekaju. Dugo me nije bilo na forumu i uglavnom se ekipa promijenila. Prije par godina forum mi je olakšao puno teških trenutaka i pomogao da prebrodim puno toga. Onda je prije tri godine došao Bepo i ja sam se malo udaljila od svega i zato mi je drago vidjeti da na listi ima toliko novih trudnica  :Very Happy: 

Kako bi još malo skratili listu čekalica potajno se prijavljujem da sam u 8 mjesecu ostala prirodno trudna i da početkom svibnja 2011 očekujemo drugu bebicu..

Kako je kod nas glavna dijagnoza bio moj stres, izgleda da je ovaj put pripomoglo ljeto, tulumi, nekoliko piva više...

Svima sve najbolje za blagdane.

 :Heart:

----------


## ruža82

Evo cure ja se s ovim odjavljujem, barem na kratko. danas je moja beta bila 11.2, 0 bodova.(15.12 je bila 15.1) ići ćemo na 3 AIH u drugom mjesecu. moram priznati da me ovo užasno jako pogodilo, toliko sam se veselila konačno jednom Božiću kod kuće misleći da ćemo dobiti malu bebu. i sada najgori mogući scenarij. iako se borimo već godinama, ovo mi je najteži trenutak u cijelom životu. Sretne blagdane svima i sretno!!

----------


## mimi81

Bab žao mi je...želim ti uspješan i zadnji ivf u Petrovoj!
Čestitke svim novopečenim trudnicama!

----------


## matahari

*bab*, *giga*, *ruža82*, žao mi je!
*mia74* i *mala bu*, čestitke!

----------


## Maybe baby

Mia74, mala bu čestitike  :Smile: 
Ružo82,Bab, giga - žao mi je  :Sad:  ali nema predaje - idemo dalje!!

----------


## Mury

*mia74 i mala bu*, čestitke, neka vam trudnoća bude mirna  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!
*bab, giga, ruža82*, držite se, nažalost dobro znam kako se sada osjećate, ali vrijeme će rane izlječiti, i vi ćete opet u nove pobjede :Love: !!
A gdje su nam ostale betalice???

----------


## Gabi25

Cure hvala svima koje ste mislile na mene ali ja se pridružujem tužnicama
Moja beta 12dnt je 11, prije 2 dana bila je 40, dakle sve što sam dobila ovim postupkom je još jedna biokemijska
Teško je ali život ide dalje a i mi s njim...

Svim novim trudnicama čestitke, tužnicama zagrljaje, čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Gabi25, jako mi je žao :Love: !!!
Tako sam bila sigurna da ćeš ovaj put uspjeti!
Drži se draga, i skupi snage za dalje!!!!

----------


## sretna35

*mia74 i mala bu* velike čestitke za velike bete  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Gabi25* žao mi je  :Love: 

*bab* baš mi je žao, navijala sam za tebe i opet ću u Petrovoj

*giga, ruža82*

----------


## Kadauna

koji dan, jednima sretan, drugima tužan  :Sad: (


pozitivne bete (za Miu sam znala :Yes: ) ali evo još jednom da čestitam od  :Heart: , krasna beta i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prvi uzv. 

mala bu i tebi čestitam od srca. 

Gabi25 i Bab :Love: , bit će, mora za uspješnu i sretnu 2011.g. ne samo vama nego i drugim čekalicama. 

Uz malo sreće možda se u toj godini riješimo Vlade, time i ministra a time daj Bože i najgoreg zakona što se tiče MPO-a.

----------


## anabanana

Gabi 25  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Strumpfica

Gabi 25  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mala bu

aaa...gabi25...baš sam navijala  za tebe... :Sad: 
bit će u novoj...drži se...

----------


## FionaM

*Gabi25*, jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Pato

Giga, Bab, Ruža82 i Gabi25, jako mi je žao cure... :Crying or Very sad: 
držite se... :Love:

----------


## žena zmaj

> Cure hvala svima koje ste mislile na mene ali ja se pridružujem tužnicama
> Moja beta 12dnt je 11, prije 2 dana bila je 40, dakle sve što sam dobila ovim postupkom je još jedna biokemijska
> Teško je ali život ide dalje a i mi s njim...
> 
> Svim novim trudnicama čestitke, tužnicama zagrljaje, čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


zlato moje stvarno mi je žao, ali čeka i vas vaša srećica.....  slijedeće godine bude bolje i dobitna za vas!!!!!
veeelika pusa!!!!!

----------


## Pato

mia74 i mala bu, od srca čestitam n prekrasnim betama  :Very Happy: 

svima vam želim puno srećice, a betalicama šaljem puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za veeelike bete!

----------


## 2hope

*Giga, Bab*, žao mi je, :Love:  *Gabi25,Ruža82*, znam  da je teško ugledati betu i plusić ponadati se ....., želim vam što prije da se oporavite i krenete u nove postupke

*mia74 i mala bu* čestitke

čekalicama bete puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete

----------


## maca2

Čestitke novim trudnicama!  :Klap:   :Very Happy:  

Tužnicama s negativnim betama  :Love:  ...doći će i vaš dan.

----------


## aneri

Uff, koliko ružnih vijesti danas, drage moje, želim vam  da ostanete hrabre :Love:

----------


## Lua

> *Giga, Bab*, žao mi je, *Gabi25,Ruža82*, znam  da je teško ugledati betu i plusić ponadati se ....., želim vam što prije da se oporavite i krenete u nove postupke
> 
> *mia74 i mala bu* čestitke
> 
> čekalicama bete puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete


X

----------


## bugaboo

> *Giga, Bab*, žao mi je, *Gabi25,Ruža82*, znam da je teško ugledati betu i plusić ponadati se ....., želim vam što prije da se oporavite i krenete u nove postupke
> 
> *mia74 i mala bu* čestitke
> 
> čekalicama bete puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete


X

----------


## kiara79

> *mia74 i mala bu* velike čestitke za velike bete 
> 
> *Gabi25* žao mi je 
> 
> *bab* baš mi je žao, navijala sam za tebe i opet ću u Petrovoj
> 
> *giga, ruža82*


x

----------


## Bebel

> koji dan, jednima sretan, drugima tužan (
> 
> pozitivne bete (za Miu sam znala) ali evo još jednom da čestitam od , krasna beta i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prvi uzv. 
> 
> mala bu i tebi čestitam od srca. 
> 
> Gabi25 i Bab, bit će, mora za uspješnu i sretnu 2011.g. ne samo vama nego i drugim čekalicama. 
> 
> Uz malo sreće možda se u toj godini riješimo Vlade, time i ministra a time daj Bože i najgoreg zakona što se tiče MPO-a.


 *X*

----------


## klara

Mi smo danas vidjeli malo  :Heart:  na ultrazvuku.
Svima šaljem puno vibrica i pozitivne energije.

----------


## Bebel

> od (netko je spomenuo) 116 trudnica ukupno u ovoj godini, oko 75 (plus/minus par za koje nemamo podatke) je iz hrvatskih klinika...
> 
> baš me zanima kad sljedeće godine Milinović bude iznosio statistike, da li će ove "strane" trudnice voditi kao hrvatske?


*Ksena* me potaknula sa ovim komentarom da malo bolje pogledam i   prema zadnjoj listi koju je GIZMOS objavila danas  :Kiss:  


Od *122 trudnoće*:

14 – prirodno
  6 - ? (nemam info o klinici)

*HR klinike (4 privatne)= 72 trudnoće*
  16 – SD
  14 – CITO
  13 – VV (12 u prvih 6 mj)
  10 – VG
  6 – Petrova
  5 – Rijeka
  4 – Vili
  2 – IVF centar
  2 – IVF poliklinika


*Ostali=30 trudnoća*
  15 – MB
  10 – Prag
  2 – Postojna
  1 – Istanbul
  1 – Slovenija (?)
  1 – Njemačka


da, baš će biti zanimljivo vidjeti što će Milinović sve zbrojiti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*Giga, Bab*, žao mi je, :Love:  *Gabi25,Ruža82*, znam da je teško ugledati betu i plusić ponadati se ....., želim vam što prije da se oporavite i krenete u nove postupke

*mia74 i mala bu* čestitke

čekalicama bete puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete


potpisujem !!!!  saljem   svima  :Love: 

i klara   cestitke na  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Jutro uz :Coffee: 
Bebel, ovako izdvojene statistike su vrlo zanimljive, i kod Hr klinika (VV-samo 1 u zadnjih 6 mjeseci??) i kod privatnih-(nakon Cita-Vili), a bome i kod stranih (MB: Prag, ipak se više ide u MB, a omjer nije toliko veći), a sve će se to računati kao broj rođene djece u HR?????
svima~~~~~~~~~~za danas

----------


## Bab

Hvala Vam puno što sve mislite na nas tužnice i što nas ovako lijepo tješite.
Ja sam jučer ujutro bila super, nekako sam to sve dobro primila, ali me popodne skrpalo i tak sam bila tužna i jadna i cijelo vrijeme sam mislila dal će nas ikad posjetiti naša roda  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

Klara, bravo za malo srčeko :Zaljubljen: 

Pusa svima !!!

----------


## TrudyC

Naša roda je zapela u prometu Bab... :Smile: ...kad očiste snijeg - stiže
 :Trep trep:

----------


## tigrical

> *mia74 i mala bu* velike čestitke za velike bete 
> 
> *Gabi25* žao mi je 
> 
> *bab* baš mi je žao, navijala sam za tebe i opet ću u Petrovoj
> 
> *giga, ruža82*


Potpisujem i dodajem *Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za turbo betu!

----------


## Tibi

> Naša roda je zapela u prometu Bab......kad očiste snijeg - stiže


 *Bab* slažem se sa TrudyC, doći će roda sigurno  :Heart:  Skupi snagu za dalje i idući mjesec je tvoj  :Love: 
Isto želim i TrudyC i svim dragim trudilicama ovdje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

> *mia74 i mala bu* velike čestitke za velike bete 
> 
> *Gabi25* žao mi je 
> 
> *bab* baš mi je žao, navijala sam za tebe i opet ću u Petrovoj
> 
> *giga, ruža82*


Šlepam se i potpisujem.

----------


## Sela

*Mala bu* sve cestitke na trudnoci i *Klara*  :Very Happy:  zbog  :Heart: 
*Bab* doci ce roda a kad dodje neces se ni snaci u prvi cas!
Roda uvijek dodje tamo gdje je najtoplije gnjezdasce a to je pod tvojim
 dobrim srcem!puss

----------


## ivanova

evo  da vam javim da je moja beta jucer 13dnt bila 1026 :Very Happy: 
sutra mi rade ultrazvuk pa se nadam da ce se vec nesto i vidjeti i pustaju me domaaaaaaa  :Klap:

----------


## seka35

evo i meni 21 dan od transvera i test negativan!
prestalöa sa terapijom i sad cekam vjesticu da dode.
jako mi zao ali sta ces mora se dalje!
narucila sam se kod dr. resa u sloveniju 3,1,2011 i sad jedva cekam ,pa mi kroz to dani prolaze i mislim da cu sa slijedecim (JANUARSKIM CIKLUCOM)
krenuti odmah u nove pobjede i da mi pocetak 2011 bude puno uspjesniji nego 2010 !

----------


## seka35

naravno svim trudnicam cestitam i cini mi se da 12 mjesec ce biti rekordan!

----------


## Strumpfica

12dnt5d
beta=760,7
 :Smile:

----------


## aneri

Štrumfice, jupiiiiiii, super beta  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## anabanana

Ma bravo, napokon lijepa vijest. Cestitam i nek sve dalje ide kako treba !!!!!

----------


## AnneMary

> 12dnt5d
> beta=760,7


ovaj smajlić mi se više sviđa  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !
Čestitam!
već vidim dvije male bebice kako se naguravaju u buši! :Zaljubljen: 
~~~~~da sve bude školski!

----------


## sara38

> 12dnt5d
> beta=760,7


Bravo za Maribor, Strumpfice čestitam  :Heart: !

----------


## rozalija

> 12dnt5d
> beta=760,7


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  prekrasna beta, čestitam od srca.
Dragim mojim tužnicama šaljem ogroman zagrljaj i ~~~~~~~~~~ da im  godina donese male zamotuljke.

----------


## rozalija

Mislila sam na 2011. godinu

----------


## ivica_k

> 12dnt5d
> beta=760,7


bravo! :Klap:

----------


## ivica_k

gabi25, arnea76 i ostalim tužnicama :Love: 

2011 je naša! :Cool:

----------


## mare41

Strumpfice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitkeeeeeeeee

----------


## Charlie

*Štrumfice, Mia74 i mala bu* čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Gabi25* za tebe sam baš imala tako dobar feeling...žao mi je  :Love:  
Svim tužnicama ~~~~ da im 2011. bude sretna, najsretnija!

----------


## Gabi25

Strumpfice čestitam od srca!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

> *Štrumfice, Mia74 i mala bu* čestitam!!! 
> *Gabi25* za tebe sam baš imala tako dobar feeling...žao mi je  
> Svim tužnicama ~~~~ da im 2011. bude sretna, najsretnija!


x

----------


## molu

> *Štrumfice, Mia74 i mala bu* čestitam!!! 
> *Gabi25* za tebe sam baš imala tako dobar feeling...žao mi je  
> Svim tužnicama ~~~~ da im 2011. bude sretna, najsretnija!


i ja se malo švercam x

----------


## Sumskovoce

*štrumfice*  :Very Happy:  Čestitam od  :Heart:  
*Gabi25* Žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Strumpfica

Hvala vam svima na lijepim čestitkama! 
Malo me zbunio ginekolog, kaže da već ovaj tjedan, u četvrtak, mogu ići obaviti uzv?

----------


## legal alien

:Very Happy: Cestitke svim sretnicama!  :Very Happy:  

I puno puno snage i dobrih vibri svim tuznicama.  :Love:   :Zaljubljen: 

ja sam danas 8dnt3d. grcevi kao pred M i jos malo jace. bole i jajnici. raspolozenje nula. pocela raditi danas. odmah me sef izpi.... da sam ga htjela nokautirati. lagana temperatura 37 do 37.3 ali ne cijeli dan nego osjetim treskavicu pa izmjerim. tako mi zna biti i par dana prije M. boobies naravno bole ali i to je klasika. jos nekakav rose trag na gacicama... sve upucuje da je mrski neprijatelj pred vratima...  :Evil or Very Mad: 
inace bi po svom kratkom ciklusu (23-25 dana) sutra trebala dobiti....

----------


## zedra

> Hvala vam svima na lijepim čestitkama! 
> Malo me zbunio ginekolog, kaže da već ovaj tjedan, u četvrtak, mogu ići obaviti uzv?


To ti je vjerojatno rekao zato što se na uzv vidi nešto kada je beta oko 1000, ali to vrijedi za jednoplodne trudnoće. Zato nemoj se razocarati ako ne vidite ništa u cetrvrtak, jer možda su to ipak 2 malecka....Iskusnije cure će se javiti, posebno one koje su isto tako imale veliku betu... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

> *Štrumfice, mia74 i mala bu* čestitam!!! :-d:-d:-d
> *gabi25* za tebe sam baš imala tako dobar feeling...žao mi je  
> Svim tužnicama ~~~~ da im 2011. Bude sretna, najsretnija!


potpisujem!

----------


## mare41

Dodajem posebne~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za 2 para praških čekača koji broje još sitno do bete, go milivoji i Oni koji ne pišu!

----------


## tiki_a

rozalija, avatar je sve ljepši :Zaljubljen:  , rastopi se čovjek, baš mi se sviđa što mijenjaš slikice  :Klap:

----------


## bugaboo

Strumpfice cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

Simpatičan nick - "oni koji ne pišu"  :Smile:  - puno ~~~~~~~~im šaljem

----------


## sretna35

*Štrumfice* yeee, yeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

i brdo vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za praške čekaše

----------


## sretna35

rozalija avatar  :Zaljubljen:  zakon

----------


## Denny

Gabi25 jako mi je žao! 
Cure svima šaljemo puno pusa, a moja novogodišnja želja već je godinama ista - da sve mi hrabrice i trudilice dogodine dočekamo svoja mala zlata!  Mnogima od vas će se ta želja ispuniti, vidjet ćete.
Ljubimo vas sve, ja i mali Denići!

----------


## pirica

> *Štrumfice, Mia74 i mala bu* čestitam!!! 
> *Gabi25* za tebe sam baš imala tako dobar feeling...žao mi je  
> Svim tužnicama ~~~~ da im 2011. bude sretna, najsretnija!


x i ja se švercam

----------


## 2hope

*Štrumpfica* čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Prema mom iskustvu ovako rano možeš očekivati broj GV, ali i ta brojka na slijedećem uzv se može promijeniti, tj povećati  :Grin: 

Ja isto mislim da beta od 1000 je pokazatelj za vidljivost GV kod jednoplodnih trudnoća, kod MPO-vkih je druga priča

čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~

----------


## aslan

cure jel rano vaditi betu hcg 10dnt, to je u ponedjeljak? s tim da su vracene blastociste pa se mozda ranije vidi?......

----------


## zedra

> cure jel rano vaditi betu hcg 10dnt, to je u ponedjeljak? s tim da su vracene blastociste pa se mozda ranije vidi?......


Možeš vaditi betu 10 dnt ako su blastice, vidjet će se...

----------


## sretna35

> cure jel rano vaditi betu hcg 10dnt, to je u ponedjeljak? s tim da su vracene blastociste pa se mozda ranije vidi?......


mislim da sugeriraju 11 dnt, da pričekaš utorak ipak?

----------


## GIZMOS

*1. mj.2010*
NinaB - prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

*2. mj.2010*
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica ) 
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 
zubica-1.FET poliklinika Vili (nakon 7.IVF)

*3. mj.2010*
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stim. ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stim. ICSI, 2X stim. ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)
cerise – 2.IVF, VV (nakon 1 IVF VV)

*4. mj.2010*
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF)

*5. mj.2010* 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klom. IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor

*6. mj.2010*
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

*7. mj.2010*
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

*8. mj.2010*
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno
luce st – prirodno (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)

*9. mj.2010*
Denny – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

*10. mj.2010*
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani ICSI-TESSE, Cito (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim. IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova
CERES - 2.stimul.ICSI/ Postojna (nakon 2x aih i 2x prirod.ICSI kbc Rijeka) 
Madonna-11.IVF, CITO

*11. mj.2010*
mravak – 2. stim. ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 stim. ICSI, i 2 ET sa odmrznutim js, KBC Rijeka)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS - 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)
rajvos - 5. ICSI, Petrova (nakon 2 ICSI VV, 1 ICSI CITO, 1 IVF MB) 
Pinky - 5. stimulirani PICSI, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, 3 ICSI, 1 PICSI)

*12. mj.2010*
venddy - 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, Cito) 
kety28 - 4. stimulirani ICSI MB (nakon 2 ICSI Petrova, 1 ICSI Škvorc) 
morskavila - 1. ICSI Vili (nakon 2 AIH ) 
FionaM - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1 klomifenski, 1 prirodni, 1 stimulirani) 
kinki 5.ICSI Vg (nakon 4 AIH, 4 IVF) 
aneri-1.stimulirani IVF Mb (nakon 1 AIH, 1 ICSI VV) 
anabanana -1.PICSI, Cito 
suzzie2-2.IVF Petrova (nakon 1 AIH, 1 IVF) 
klara -2.FET Mb (nakon 6.ICSI, 1 FET) 
Chiara – 2.ICSI Mb (nakon 1 ICSI Petrova) 
Ivanova - 4.ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3.IVF/ICSI, IVF poliklinika)
mala bu – 3.ICSI. Sv.Duh (nakon 1.ICSI Petrova, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh (uspješan))
mia74 – 6.IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 5.IVF, Vinogradska) 
strumpfica – 3.stim. IVF Mb (nakon 1. klomifenski (bez stanice) VV, 1.stimulirani ICSI Ljubljana) 


*Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

TOMISLAVA 17.12.~~~~~~~~
ema 18.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
maja_st 20.12.~~~~~~~~~
loks 21.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pato 22.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
Legal alien 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~
bebach 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~
zedra 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
twistedQ 26.12.~~~~~~~~~~ 
andream 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~
sara38 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
missy 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
sany7 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
ž od milivoj73. 28.12.~~~~~~~~~
rikikiki 28.12~~~~~~~~~~~~
inna28 29.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
marina81 30.12.~~~~~~~~~
Sanela-Naja 31.12.~~~~~~~~~
snow.ml 03.01.~~~~~~~~~~~
IvaMia2009 30.12~~~~~~~~~~~
aslan 31.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sonječka 30.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
kerolajn5 03.01.~~~~~~~~~~
mery0908 07.01.~~~~~~~~~~~

*Čekalice (F)ET* 

*Čekalice punkcije*

*AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI* 

*Pikalice* 

*Klomifenke/Femarke*
ValaMala

*Šmrkalice i ostale supresije* 

*On-GO*

dudadudaduda
Pirica
Malena72
m arta
nivesa
zlatta
anddu
bab

*Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za zimski vlakić*
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, sissy, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Capka, mušica, nata, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, RuzicaSB, dani39, Kika83, Točkalica, dir, Natica, Elena-mk, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, ivkica28, Iberc, Šiškica, Mimimuc, Vojvođanka, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, mini3, tlatinčica, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, kik@, taca70, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, Opa, NINA30, loryy, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, Adikica, mare157,luna1, Lua, matto, marta7, MALECKA, Snekica, medena8, anđeo sa neba, lucija83, jo1974, crvenkapica77, Kikica1, Snješka, kiara79, diki, Cannisa,Tinkica, Jesen82, Nataša, marta7, Maybe baby, The Margot, AuroraBlu, mimi81, mary26, marincezg, metkovk@ dani82, mirna26, alma_itd, modesty, šumskovoće, 5RA, ljube, marinci, tigrical, tiki_a, bugaboo, venera3, hakya, mury,sivka,matahari,ranga, linalena, vita22, ameli, palcicazg, 2hope, gaga76, dea2010, bab,giga,gabi25, ruža82,pimbli, huljica, seka35, arnea76, 




* SRETNO*  :Heart:  *SVIM*  :Heart:  *ČEKALICAMA  BETE*  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Gizmos, vrijednice :Heart: 
lista je impresivna-i trudnička i čekalička
zedra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marinči

Čestitam svim novim trudnicama  :Very Happy: 

Čekalicama bete puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bebach

> *štrumfice*  Čestitam od  
> *Gabi25* Žao mi je


potpisujem i dodajem 
*mala bu i Mia74* čestitke!!!
*GIZMOS* :Klap:  za listicu, baš si vrijednica!
svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ooogromnu beturinu! :Very Happy:

----------


## leptiric2909

Evo i ja bi se dodala na ovom impresivnom popisu... i ja sam čekalica  bete
koja bi trebala biti 29.12.

----------


## andream

Ja kolektivno vibram svima nama, i da do kraja godine imamo rekord po broju trudnica (a s obzirom na broj čekalica, to bi bilo baš lijepo brojčano iznenađenje) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anabanana

Evo pao mi je veliki teret, bila danas na prvom UZV..sve je u kako treba biti za 5 i pol tjedana.
Svima vama hrabricama, tuznicama i sretnicama saljem puno  :Heart:

----------


## lucija83

Sara38 malo samo za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!

----------


## mare41

I ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Saru

----------


## Marnie

Strumpfice čestitam od srca !!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## Pinky

wow, još malo i 12. mjesec prelazi u godišnje vodstvo!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama svega i svačega!!

danas čitam u slobodnoj (šteta što nemaju priču u net izdanju) o curi koja je na vv iz prvog pokušaja prije 3 godine dobila curicu, a prije 10 mjeseci je išla po svoja tri smrzlića. nedavno je rodila ČETVORKE. jedan smrzlić se podijelio u jednojajčane blizance.
a svi su lijepi ko san  :Heart: 
predivna priča

----------


## Denny

Za male četvorke i hrabru mamu  :Naklon:  :Heart: 
I WOOOOW, koja lista trudnica i čekalica bete, ne mogu vjerovati!  :Very Happy: 
Tako mi je drago cure, samo hrabro naprijed, i neka nam djedica donese puno pluseva za ove praznike!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Gizmos  :Zaljubljen: 
I čestitke svim friškim trudnicama!  :Very Happy:

----------


## chiara

evo i mene na ODBROJAVANJU...
beta 10dnt. - 479,40
beta 13 dnt - 1916
malo mi se čini visoka pa mislim da su vjerojatno blizanci? što vi iskusne mislite?
doktor me sutra naručio na 1. ultrazvuk...

jedino što me smeta je bol u donjem dijelu trbuha isto kao da ću dobiti mengu ali bašzna bolit jako i grčevito...uf nadam se da to neće trajati još dugo...jel netko imao slićno iskustvo?

svim trudnicama čestitama od srca...

Gabi25 i ostalim tužnicama.....jako mi je žao...od srca se nadam da će Vaš sljedeći put biti i dobitni...

----------


## legal alien

chiara nisam toliko iskusna ali je brojka svakako impresivna. pogledaj ovaj link sa vrijednostima bete na odredjeni dan nakon ovulacije (u nasem slucaju punkcije) http://betabase.info/ pa tu imas prosjecne vrijednosti i za blizanacku trudnocu. 

koje grozno kisno jutro na jugu. moj drugi IVF zavrsava neslavno  :Crying or Very sad: 10dnt3d test negativan :Crying or Very sad:  , prestajem s utrogestanom i cekam M

svim cekalicama bete zelim veeelike brojeve

btw jeste li vidjeli ovaj link sa slobodne, cool  :Zaljubljen: 
http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Split/tabid/72/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/124857/Default.aspx

----------


## sretna35

*Pinky* hvala na predivnoj priči čestitam majci četvorki  :Very Happy: 

*chaira* čestitam, impresivna beta

*legal alien* žao mi je :Love: 

svim čekalicama do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Jutro svima uz :Coffee: 
legal, to je malo prerano za odustati, moj savjet bi bio da pričekaš još 2 dana i ponoviš test (i/ili betu u ponedjeljak)

----------


## Lua

> I ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Saru


I ja i ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Strumpfica

> evo i mene na ODBROJAVANJU...
> beta 10dnt. - 479,40
> beta 13 dnt - 1916
> malo mi se čini visoka pa mislim da su vjerojatno blizanci? što vi iskusne mislite?
> doktor me sutra naručio na 1. ultrazvuk...
> 
> jedino što me smeta je bol u donjem dijelu trbuha isto kao da ću dobiti mengu ali bašzna bolit jako i grčevito...uf nadam se da to neće trajati još dugo...jel netko imao slićno iskustvo?
> 
> svim trudnicama čestitama od srca...
> ...


To su ti možda crijeva, bar su se pokazala kao krivac kod mene. A beta ti je fakat visoka. Meni su rekli da kad je beta iznda 1000 da se može na uzv pa onda sretno!
 Inače, meni su objasnili da kad si trudan imaš osjećaj ko da ćeš dobiti m i da je to najnormalnija stvar, a budući da si ti trudna nemoj se jako zabrinjavati samo malo lezi i odmori kad osjetiš bol i ona će brzo proći. Bar ja tak postupim kad me štrecne....

----------


## dani39

i ja bih na popis čekalica bete 05.01,transfer bio 21.12

----------


## chiara

evo me bla sam na ultrazvuku...ali ipak moram pričekati još rekao mi je d. da dođem opet u utorak pa da ćemo tada sve znati.
Jedna GV se dobro vidi (malo me zabrinuo jer je rekao da je GV malo nepravilnog oblika ide u duzinu ali kao da to nema veze), a druga je moguća ali je još mala.
Tako da mi je rekao da malo pričekam još tako da u utorak bi trebali vidjeti i otkucaje pa ćemo znati toćno jel jedna ili dvije bebice...

Nadam se da taj produgasti oblik GV nije ništa zabrinjavajuće...iako je mene odma zabrinulo...

pozz

----------


## legal alien

> Jutro svima uz
> legal, to je malo prerano za odustati, moj savjet bi bio da pričekaš još 2 dana i ponoviš test (i/ili betu u ponedjeljak)


hvala mare. ma napravit cu ipak betu u ponedjeljak. kad dodjem s posla stavit cu opet utrogestan (nisam ga ponjela jutros od tuge, ljutnje, zbunjenosti). par cura na "nakon transfera" su napisale da im je test bio negativan na ovaj dan a na kraju bi se beta ipak pokazala u krvi. joj izludila sam sama sebe sa cackanjem po internetu i ovom nestrpljivoscu.

----------


## mare41

draga legal, najteži su zadnji dani čekanja, al tako mora biti, dok nije sve po pravilima, tj. beta na dan kad treba-ne prestajati s utrićima, za ponedjeljak~~~~~~~~~, milivoji~~~~~~~~~, sara~~~~~~~~~~~i ostalim čekačima~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

I ja sam čekalica ponedjeljka, mislim da ću krajem tog dana nabaciti samo testić (ovaj put sam odlučila da neću vaditi betu, jedino ako bude test pozitivan). Baš nas je puno čekalica bete, iako imam feeling da je nekako odbrojavanje utihnulo...

----------


## sara38

*Andream* ja ću za tebe i ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## andream

Hvala Sara, i ja za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kako bi bilo lijepo da obje pojačamo naš klub 39 +...

----------


## GIZMOS

*Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

maja_st 20.12.~~~~~~~~~
loks 21.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pato 22.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bebach 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~
zedra 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
twistedQ 26.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
andream 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
sara38 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~
missy 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sany7 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Legal alian 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
ž od milivoj73. 28.12.~~~~~~~~~
rikikiki 28.12~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
inna28 29.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Leptiric2909 29.12.~~~~~~~~~~
marina81 30.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sonječka 30.12.~~~~~~~~~~~ 
IvaMia2009 30.12~~~~~~~~~~~
Sanela-Naja 31.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
aslan 31.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kerolajn5 03.01.~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
snow.ml 03.01.~~~~~~~~~~~~~
dani39 05.01.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mery0908 07.01.~~~~~~~~~~~~




*Stvarno je utihnulo na odbrojavanju...**Gdje su nam maja_st, pato, loks ???*
*Cure, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~ i da nam se vratite na forum sa lijepim i velikim betama!!!*

----------


## sara38

> Hvala Sara, i ja za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Kako bi bilo lijepo da obje pojačamo naš klub 39 +...


 :Heart:

----------


## darmar

Svim curama koje nisu imale sreće u 2010.godini :Sad: , želim ogromne bete u 2011.godini s nadom da ću im se i ja pridružiti,a svim čekalicama bete mnogo,mnogo sreće :Smile: 
Naravno, iskrene čestitke curama s super betama :Smile:

----------


## seka35

kod mene i ovaj put nista ,nazalost!
sad se spremamo u novi pokusaj 3,1, kod dr.resa

----------


## rozalija

> Hvala Sara, i ja za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Kako bi bilo lijepo da obje pojačamo naš klub 39 +...


Cure navijam za vas punim srcem, da ugledate ubrzo ogromne +.

----------


## cranky

Svim tužnicama  :Love: 

Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Sara38*  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 2hope

> evo me bla sam na ultrazvuku...ali ipak moram pričekati još rekao mi je d. da dođem opet u utorak pa da ćemo tada sve znati.
> Jedna GV se dobro vidi (malo me zabrinuo jer je rekao da je GV malo nepravilnog oblika ide u duzinu ali kao da to nema veze), a druga je moguća ali je još mala.
> Tako da mi je rekao da malo pričekam još tako da u utorak bi trebali vidjeti i otkucaje pa ćemo znati toćno jel jedna ili dvije bebice...
> 
> 
> Nadam se da taj produgasti oblik GV nije ništa zabrinjavajuće...iako je mene odma zabrinulo...
> 
> pozz


Draga *chiara* isti sam odgovor i ja dobila za izduženi oblik GV, i danas mama našeg trogodišnjeg zlata
znam da se brineš ali pokušaj se opustiti, sada tjedan po tjedan, ......želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoću  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

ja evo za sve *čekalice bete*, al' ponajviše ipak za svoje klupske kolegice *saru i andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## MARINA25

Ej cure, evo da i ja prijavim da sam cekalica bete. Transfer bio 21 prosinca.

----------


## tantolina

Curke, mi danas bili kod Reša...uskoro krećemo...računam za jedno 10-ak dana...lijekovi kupljeni sad samo čekamo vješticu...totalno sam u strahu nakon svega što se dogodilo zadnji put...ali ovaj put MORA biti bolje.....
čestitke svim novim trudnicama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
tužnicama zagrljaj  :Love:  
čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~do neba

----------


## andream

Cure, kuham kavu pa se poslužite.
Nadam se da ćemo imati do kraja godine još puno trenutaka za čestitanje, i to ne samo zbog Božića i N.G. nego zbog pozitivnih beta. u to ime evo šaljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima nama.

----------


## ksena28

andream hvala na kavici  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ šaljem magične božićne vibrice svima odreda, posebno čekalicama

----------


## mare41

> andream hvala na kavici 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ šaljem magične božićne vibrice svima odreda, posebno čekalicama


 X

----------


## coolerica

curke drage nadam se da će vam se pod borem naći pregršt ispunjenih želja, a drugi Božić da će nam svima nad kaminom (il' u mom slučaju nad termo peći) visiti još jedna čarapica..ja sam sva u Božićnom duhu, sa zvučnika se uglavnom čuje Driving home for X-mas (još malo i kreeećemooo) a od sutra sam u tom famoznom 36.tjednu čime započinje jedno posebno odbrojavanje.. a kako nisam poznata po hrabrosti razumijet će te me kada kažem da me straaah..al ovo je strah koji vam od srca svima želim..
SRETNI VAM BLAGDANI!

----------


## maja_st

Ciao svima.....


moja beta 1,2 u ponedjeljak 20.12......ujutro sam izvadila krv i dok sam se vratila na posao stigla je i vještica......tako da sam do nalaza sve već znala......sorry cure što se nisam odmah javila.....ali moja melcka je zafibrala pa sam bila doma, a ona u kombinaciji s računalom =katastrofa

stoga od mene ovaj put ništa, mislim da idući put krećem na pravi IVF....

----------


## maja_st

I naravno da ne zaboravim.....svim forumašicama želim sretan i veseo Božić...... :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Sretan Badnji dan  svima  koji ga slave  !!!     :Smile:

----------


## mia74

Drage moje forumašice..
svima od srca  želim sretan i blagoslovljen Božić!

----------


## sara38

Svima želim blagoslovljen Božić!  :Kiss:

----------


## bebach

evo da javim, naša draga *loks* je završila u bolnici sa hs, te se iz tog razloga ne javlja. puno vas pozdravlja, misli na vas i poručuje da joj je beta 917!!!  :Very Happy:  juuupi jeee!!! ja joj i ovim putem čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što brži oporavak!!! :Heart: 

sljedeća vijest je da je moja beta 12dnt5d= 254,2!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima želim predivan i blagoslovljen Božić!!!

----------


## Strumpfica

Znači ako je moja beta 12dnt5d bila 760 to su vjerojatno duplići?

Uglavnom , želim svima Sretan Božić!

----------


## Strumpfica

e, da, i bebach, čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mia74

*Bebach i Loks,*čestitke od srca! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
I Loks poseban pozdrav i da se što prije oporavi!!

----------


## rozalija

> evo da javim, naša draga *loks* je završila u bolnici sa hs, te se iz tog razloga ne javlja. puno vas pozdravlja, misli na vas i poručuje da joj je beta 917!!!  juuupi jeee!!! ja joj i ovim putem čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što brži oporavak!!!
> 
> sljedeća vijest je da je moja beta 12dnt5d= 254,2!!!
> 
> svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> svima želim predivan i blagoslovljen Božić!!!


Bravo cure, iskrene čestitke na prekrasnim betama.
Svima želim sretan i blagoslovljen Božić.

----------


## kiara79

bebach,loks...bravo cure...evo vam najljepši poklon pod bor... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Svima Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić... :Smile:

----------


## matahari

čestitam žene! Sretan Božić!





> evo da javim, naša draga *loks* je završila u bolnici sa hs, te se iz tog razloga ne javlja. puno vas pozdravlja, misli na vas i poručuje da joj je beta 917!!!  juuupi jeee!!! ja joj i ovim putem čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što brži oporavak!!!
> 
> sljedeća vijest je da je moja beta 12dnt5d= 254,2!!!
> 
> svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> svima želim predivan i blagoslovljen Božić!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Bebach & Loks cestitam!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Loks da se sto prije vratis doma i uzivas u trudnoci~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jo1974

SRETAN I BLAGOSLOVLJEN BOŽIČ I JOŠ PLODNIJU NOVU GODINU svim forumašicama od srca vam želim,čestitke svim novim trudnicama i budućim mama,nadam se da sledeča godina donese i meni  jedno iznenađenje ...

----------


## sretna35

bebach i loks čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

svima koji iščekuju Božić želim mira i sreće, prepuštanja, usmjerenosti na dobro, lakoće, smijeha, okruženosti toplim, dragim ljudima, fine papice i kapljice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

bebach i loks, čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!
Ostalim forumašicama želim sretan i blagoslovljen Božić, i da do sljedećeg pod bor dobijemo male smotuljke ili pozitivne bete :Yes: !

----------


## FionaM

*Bebach* i* Loks*, čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
Sigurno je prekrasno saznati ovako lijepu vijest baš uoči Božića  :Yes:

----------


## Charlie

*bebach* i *loks* prekrasne vijesti, čestitam od  :Heart: 
Svim blagdanskim čekalicama beze ~~~~ za najljepši poklon pod bor!

----------


## milivoj73

Dragi naši  :Smile: 
Malo smo se pritajili ovih dana ali ne mirujemo...imamo 4 pozitivna testića počevši od od 8 dnt4d...
Druga crtica je svakim danom sve deblja i deblja  :Smile: 
Na betu nećemo ići do 28.12. kakva je preporuka iz PFCa...
Svima želimo sretan i blagoslovljen Božić te ostvarenje najveće želje  :Smile: 
Nama je evo došlo pod bor što želimo svim našim suborkama i suborcima!

----------


## prima

*milivoj73 i ž*  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Milivoj, konačno ste dočekali najveću sreću, od srca čestitam i vibram za mirnu trudnoću ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svima koji slave, naša mala obitelj želi sretan Božić!

----------


## AnneMary

prekrasne vjesti!
Hvala šta ste nam uljepšali ovu Badnju večer!
čestitke svim  novim trudnicama i da ih još bude do kraja ove godine!

----------


## Pinky

bebach, loks, MILIVOJI!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
koje divne vijesti!!

----------


## molu

bebach, loks i milivoji čestitke! Od  :Heart: 

Tak mi je sad lijepo kad sam ovo pročitala uf, želima vam svima dosadne i školske trudnoće do kraja.

Svim tužnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh

Sretan Božić svima i da svi uskoro budemo blagoslovljeni najlijepšim darom na svijetu!

----------


## seka35

tantolina,i ja cu kod dr. resa  3.1. i rekao mi je da mogu kod njega kupiti hormone . mene zanima koju ti je terapiju dao,jesi li kupila kod njega i koliko kosta?
meni je rekao da su prve konsultacije 95 eura i hormoni negdje do 500 eura



e


> Curke, mi danas bili kod Reša...uskoro krećemo...računam za jedno 10-ak dana...lijekovi kupljeni sad samo čekamo vješticu...totalno sam u strahu nakon svega što se dogodilo zadnji put...ali ovaj put MORA biti bolje.....
> čestitke svim novim trudnicama 
> tužnicama zagrljaj  
> čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~do neba

----------


## sretna35

milivoji pa ovo je za mene vrhunac Badnje večeri  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## anabanana

Sretan i blagoslovljen Bozic svim rodicama !!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## cranky

Drage moje svima želim sretan božić (koje slave, naravno) i ugodne blagdane  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

> milivoji pa ovo je za mene vrhunac Badnje večeri


Ovo potpisujem i veselim se sa vama. Želim vam mirnu trudnoću i lagan porod.

Čestit i balgoslovljen Božić svim slavljenicima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Cannisa

Sretan Božić svima onima koji slave 
Milivoj i ž :Klap:

----------


## Marnie

bebach, loks i milivoj+ž čestitam od sveg srca!!!!!!!!!! Predivan poklon za pod bor  :Very Happy: !!
Svima koji slave želim sretan Božić!

----------


## tantolina

> tantolina,i ja cu kod dr. resa  3.1. i rekao mi je da mogu kod njega kupiti hormone . mene zanima koju ti je terapiju dao,jesi li kupila kod njega i koliko kosta?
> meni je rekao da su prve konsultacije 95 eura i hormoni negdje do 500 eura
> 
> 
> 
> e


ja mislim da ću i ja negdje tih dana dobit M, meni je naplatio samo ultrazvuk 35 eura jer smo već bili kod njega....inače prvi put smo platili 100 eura konzultacije i ultrazvuk....meni je dao puregon i dipherelin....platila 410 eura ali mislim da će mi trebat još malo....puregon 900 i.e. ti je 360 eura a dipherelin 7 ampula 50 eur....štoperica ti je 25 eura i to ti je od prilike to....

----------


## tantolina

Svim mojim suborkama i njihovim M želim sretan i blagoslovljen Božić, trudnicama da u 2011. dočekaju svoje mrve i nas čekalice da ih u nadolazećoj godini budemo trudnice i mame... :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## šniki

> bebach, loks i milivoj+ž čestitam od sveg srca!!!!!!!!!! Predivan poklon za pod bor !!
> Svima koji slave želim sretan Božić!


Potpisujem.....malo se šveram!!!!!

Pusa svima....!!!!

----------


## rozalija

> Dragi naši 
> Malo smo se pritajili ovih dana ali ne mirujemo...imamo 4 pozitivna testića počevši od od 8 dnt4d...
> Druga crtica je svakim danom sve deblja i deblja 
> Na betu nećemo ići do 28.12. kakva je preporuka iz PFCa...
> Svima želimo sretan i blagoslovljen Božić te ostvarenje najveće želje 
> Nama je evo došlo pod bor što želimo svim našim suborkama i suborcima!


miivoj i njž  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za pozitivne testiće.

----------


## Kadauna

Bebach, Loks i naši maratonci Milivojčići :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  od srca vam čestitam na betama/testovima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje. 

Svima koji slavite - SRETAN BOŽIĆ.


Dobro vam jutro uz kavicu  :Coffee: 

*Mare*, gdje nam je "ona koja ne piše"?

----------


## GIZMOS

*Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić!*

Jučer me nije bilo, ščepala me neka želučana viroza pa sam provela dan u krevetu, ali zato me ovo božično jutro dočekalo puno, puno posla i 4 nove trudnoče pa evo da vam ovom prilikom čestitam i da ukrasim ovu našu prosinačku listu sa željom da do Nove naraste još više i više. Cure: *bebach, loks, danna, milivoj i žena od m*...čestitam vam od srca!!!

A evo i liste:

*1. mj.2010*
NinaB - prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

*2. mj.2010*
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica ) 
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 
zubica-1.FET poliklinika Vili (nakon 7.IVF)

*3. mj.2010*
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stim. ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stim. ICSI, 2X stim. ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)
cerise – 2.IVF, VV (nakon 1 IVF VV)

*4. mj.2010*
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF)

*5. mj.2010* 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klom. IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor

*6. mj.2010*
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

*7. mj.2010*
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

*8. mj.2010*
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno
luce st – prirodno (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)

*9. mj.2010*
Denny – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

*10. mj.2010*
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani ICSI-TESSE, Cito (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim. IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova
CERES - 2.stimul.ICSI/ Postojna (nakon 2x aih i 2x prirod.ICSI kbc Rijeka) 
Madonna-11.IVF, CITO

*11. mj.2010*
mravak – 2. stim. ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 stim. ICSI, i 2 ET sa odmrznutim js, KBC Rijeka)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS - 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)
rajvos - 5. ICSI, Petrova (nakon 2 ICSI VV, 1 ICSI CITO, 1 IVF MB) 
Pinky - 5. stimulirani PICSI, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, 3 ICSI, 1 PICSI)

*12. mj.2010*
venddy - 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, Cito) 
kety28 - 4. stimulirani ICSI MB (nakon 2 ICSI Petrova, 1 ICSI Škvorc) 
morskavila - 1. ICSI Vili (nakon 2 AIH ) 
FionaM - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1 klomifenski, 1 prirodni, 1 stimulirani) 
kinki 5.ICSI Vg (nakon 4 AIH, 4 IVF) 
aneri-1.stimulirani IVF Mb (nakon 1 AIH, 1 ICSI VV) 
anabanana -1.PICSI, Cito 
suzzie2-2.IVF Petrova (nakon 1 AIH, 1 IVF) 
klara -2.FET Mb (nakon 6.ICSI, 1 FET) 
Chiara – 2.ICSI Mb (nakon 1 ICSI Petrova) 
Ivanova - 4.ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3.IVF/ICSI, IVF poliklinika)
mala bu – 3.ICSI. Sv.Duh (nakon 1.ICSI Petrova, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh (uspješan))
mia74 – 6.IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 5.IVF, Vinogradska) 
strumpfica – 3.stim. IVF Mb (nakon 1. klomifenski (bez stanice) VV, 1.stimulirani ICSI Ljubljana) 
ž od milivoj – 4.ICSI PFC Prag (nakon 3. ICSI, VV)
bebach – 1.ICSI KCB Rijeka
Danna – 1. ICSI Lučinger (nakon 1. ICS,I VV) 
loks – 1.IVF Mb 

*Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Pato 22.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
zedra 24.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
twistedQ 26.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
andream 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
sara38 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sany7 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Legal alian 27.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
rikikiki 28.12~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
inna28 29.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Leptiric2909 29.12.~~~~~~~~~~
marina81 30.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sonječka 30.12.~~~~~~~~~~~ 
IvaMia2009 30.12~~~~~~~~~~~
Sanela-Naja 31.12.~~~~~~~~~~~
aslan 31.12.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kerolajn5 03.01.~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
snow.ml 03.01.~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
marina 25 – 04.01.~~~~~~~~~~~ 
dani39 05.01.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mery0908 07.01.~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
vala mala 09.01.~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Čekalice (F)ET* 

*Čekalice punkcije*

*AIH, Prirodni IVF,ICSI* 

*Pikalice* 

*Klomifenke/Femarke*

*Šmrkalice i ostale supresije* 

*On-GO*

tantolina 
dudadudaduda
Pirica
Malena72
m arta
nivesa
zlatta
anddu
bab

*Hrabrice/Čekalice koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za zimski vlakić*
Deja2, nellyxy, miška, ANKARA, dim, marti_sk, ninatz, didicro, Mary Ann, zelimo_bebu, curka, Sonja29, nena3beba, franka76, kata1, negra, Livija2, extreme, dariaaa, TeddyBearz, pippi, tikica, Biene, pujica, Andreja, sany22, tia_16, s_iva, Mariel, nini, Tayra, maya3, ponedjeljak, Fragola, Katarina, snjeska_ , gaia, philipa, necija mama, nestrpljiva, ana@zm, ella roo, AB7, nini, Patientia, danijelica, philipa, Weather, Ana39, Ella03, luce_st, Mimi333, Ljubica, gianna, Glorija, nirvana, Jill, Orline, Dadica, Reni76, Dodirko, Gabi, miška, bambus99, BLIZU, Jelena, Rene2, gianna, mišicalara, Capka, mušica, nata, višnja, Kraljica18, Dusica1, maya3, amariya, molu, ZLATKA, nela., mrnjica, viky, regina78, sissy, ovnica29, Bebel, Ambra, Umma, IRENA456, Iva77, bernadette, simbi, choko, wewa, Bernadette, Miss July, TWEETY77, Ljubica, mala garava, Teodora, Ici, Splicanka, Mmaslacak, Kaća, tisa, Shanti, Andy, Ksena28, molu, acitam, BHany, RuzicaSB, Kika83, Točkalica, dir, Natica, Elena-mk, ivana83, bubble_71, yasmina, nina1, Vikki, Juliette, pinny, Marina27, Lilly, Ti, duba13, MAJONI974, Tuzna, Cortina, Kikla123, Miki76, zlatica, Romanica, innu, Zeena, bublica3, Missixty, AnaK, n&a, ivkica28, Iberc, Šiškica, Mimimuc, Vojvođanka, Sanja1, trunčicabalunčica, mini3, tlatinčica, skandy, mrkvica84, nokia, kik@, taca70, đurđa76, sali, centaurea.in.spe, kandela, Opa, NINA30, loryy, ivica_k, ZAUZETA, Aurora*, corinaII, ia30, kriistiina, rose, narnija, tantolina, amaria 23, mare41, Mia Lilly, Adikica, mare157,luna1, Lua, matto, marta7, MALECKA, Snekica, medena8, anđeo sa neba, lucija83, jo1974, crvenkapica77, Kikica1, Snješka, kiara79, diki, Cannisa,Tinkica, Jesen82, Nataša, marta7, Maybe baby, The Margot, AuroraBlu, mimi81, mary26, marincezg, metkovk@ dani82, mirna26, alma_itd, modesty, šumskovoće, 5RA, ljube, marinci, tigrical, tiki_a, bugaboo, venera3, hakya, mury,sivka,matahari,ranga, linalena, vita22, ameli, palcicazg, 2hope, gaga76, dea2010, bab,giga,gabi25, ruža82,pimbli, huljica, seka35, arnea76, maja_st,

----------


## kiara79

ajme koja krasna lista trudnica i koliko još čekalica bete... :Very Happy: 
svima želim SRETAN BOŽIĆ i da se nagodinu i mi ostali radujemo pozitivnim betama i maleckim smotuljcima... :Zaljubljen: 

kadauna...mmmm,fina kafica....

milivoji dragi...iskrene čestitke..dobili ste što ste i zaslužili,najljepši mogući poklon pod bor...bravo,samo školski do kraja... :Klap: 

svima drage moje milijun vibrica i najljepših želja,šaljemo MM,ja i naš pas... :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

> bebach, loks i milivoj+ž čestitam od sveg srca!!!!!!!!!! Predivan poklon za pod bor !!
> Svima koji slave želim sretan Božić!


potpisujem dragu Marnie i pridružujem se dobrim željama  :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

> Sretan Božić svima onima koji slave 
> Milivoj i ž


potpisujem moju sugrađanku, a milivoji već znaju koliko su me razveselili njihovi +
 :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ruža82

Svim forumašicama sretan i blagoslovljen Božić!!! :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Svima sretan i blagoslovljen Božić:-d:-d

----------


## innu

Svima sretan Božić!
*bebach, loks, milivoj i ž,* prekrasno, čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

> ajme koja krasna lista trudnica i koliko još čekalica bete...
> svima želim SRETAN BOŽIĆ i da se nagodinu i mi ostali radujemo pozitivnim betama i maleckim smotuljcima...
> 
> kadauna...mmmm,fina kafica....
> 
> milivoji dragi...iskrene čestitke..dobili ste što ste i zaslužili,najljepši mogući poklon pod bor...bravo,samo školski do kraja...
> 
> svima drage moje milijun vibrica i najljepših želja,šaljemo MM,ja i naš pas...


XXX

Sretan Božić

----------


## matahari

Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić vama i vašim obiteljima! svi imamo zajedničku želju, nadamo se da će nam se i ostvariti!  :Heart:

----------


## Ameli

Svima želim sretan i blagoslovljen Božić u toplini vaših domova i uz smjeh vaših velikih i malih obitelji!

----------


## aneri

Kakve prekrasne vijesti, bebach, loks, milivoj i ž  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam na prekrasnim betama, želim vam mirne i školske trudnoće.

Svim čekalicama, želim da ugledaju tako željene pluseve što prije.

Sretan Božić želimo vam nas troje, na uzv prekjučer kucaju  :Heart:  :Heart:  dva srčeka junačka.

----------


## crvenkapica77

curke  moje.....Sretan Bozic vama i vasim obiteljima   :Heart:

----------


## Lua

> Svima sretan Božić!
> *bebach, loks, milivoj i ž,* prekrasno, čestitam!


X

----------


## Mia Lilly

Drage moje,
želim vam sretan Božić!

----------


## tiki_a

> bebach, loks i milivoj+ž čestitam od sveg srca!!!!!!!!!! Predivan poklon za pod bor :-d!!
> Svima koji slave želim sretan božić!


Čestitam :-d :-d :-d

----------


## taya

Sretan Božić !  :Kiss:

----------


## Bab

Drage moje, želim Vam svima sretan i blagoslovljen Božić.
Posebno čestitam našim najfriškijim trudnicama...mislim da lijepe vijesti nisu mogle doći u ljepše vrijeme, zar ne???

pusaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## aleksandraj

Novim trudnicama beskrajne čestitke, tužnicama veliki zagrljaj i želju da slijedeći Božić dočekaju s bebicom u naručju, čekalicama bete da se pridruže veseloj grupi trudnica, sretan i blagoslovljen Božić

----------


## Marinči

Sretan Božić svima i puno pusa :Love:

----------


## Jelena

Milivoj i Ž  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

Jutro, drage žene i muževi (Milivoje  :Yes: ), 

evo jedna božićna kavica in winter edition, u ZG snijeg  :Coffee: 



od srca navijam za što veći broj pozitivnih testova i beta sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zedra

Svima s pozitivnim testićima i betama velika cestitka...
Cekalicama puno sreće....
Ostalima da u sljedećoj godini docekaju ispunjenje svojih snova....

Moja beta 14dnt5d  556.3

----------


## tiki_a

zedra, preeeekrasna beta, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Kadauna, baš mi je  :Coffee:  bila potrebna, hvala,mmmmm...
Čekalice bete ~~~~~za pluseve i lijepe bete.

----------


## Mury

zedra, čestitam od srca!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Koliko puno MB trudnica - jedva čekam kad će taj 06/2011 :Yes:

----------


## ines31

Svima drage moje sretan i  blagoslovljen Božić od naše male obitelji!!!Pusa curke

----------


## Mali Mimi

milivoj ž, bebach, zedra i svim novim trudnicama čestitam :Very Happy: 
I kod nas na moru lete pahulje baš ih je lijepo vidjeti :Very Happy:

----------


## tonili

Svim dragim forumašicama i forumašima želimo blagoslovljen Božić - puse šaljemo svima!!!!
Čestitke novim trudnicama, mamicama, puse tješilice tužnicama i puuuuuuno vibrica čekalicama!
Sve vas ljubimo i šaljemo roditeljsku prašinu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pato

Strumpfica, zedra, loks, bebach, milivoj i ž od srca čestitam na prekrasnim betama i pozitivnim testićima!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Tužnicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj  :Love: ...

Mi nismo uspjeli ni ovaj put, beta je negativna... :Sad: 

Svima Vam želim sretn Božić i neka nas blagoslovi sa malim mirišljivim smotuljcima! :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

:Razz: Svim novim trudnicama posebne cestitke za Bozic, a ponajvise Milivoj73 kojem je inbox pun( :Razz: ) i samo cu reci-znala sam!!!!
Prag je Prag!!! :Klap: puse
*Suzzie* inbox please :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Ajme koliko trudnica! Čestitke svima! Kiss

----------


## Sumskovoce

*bebch i loks*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  TO JE PREKRASNO!!!!! Roda je stigla nad vaš krov!!!!! Prekrasan Božić za pamćenje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jako sam sretna zbog vas dvije!!!!
*Milivoj i ž*  :Very Happy:  Čestitam!!!!
*Zedra*  :Very Happy:  i tebi čestitam od srca!!!!!

----------


## sretna35

*zedra* prekrasno

*Kadauna* hvala na kavici baš prija uz sniježni pogled kroz prozor

----------


## tiki_a

Pato žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Pinky

pato   :Love:  :Love:  nema predaje draga, slijedeći vagon je tvoj  :Heart: 
zedra  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!

----------


## lasta

zedra loks bebach milivoj i z ....   PREKRASNO ......

svih sam vas ugurala pod bor tako da je i nama lijep Božić

----------


## kiara79

> pato  nema predaje draga, slijedeći vagon je tvoj 
> zedra  čestitam!!!


X

----------


## sara38

Čestitke novim trudnicama Bebach, loks, Milivoj73 i Zedra, najljepši pokloni za Božić.

Moj je bio tužan jer je jučer stigla m, još jednom ništa.........

----------


## rozalija

> *bebch i loks*    TO JE PREKRASNO!!!!! Roda je stigla nad vaš krov!!!!! Prekrasan Božić za pamćenje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jako sam sretna zbog vas dvije!!!!
> *Milivoj i ž*  Čestitam!!!!
> *Zedra*  i tebi čestitam od srca!!!!!


X
sara žao mi je draga, drži se, nova 2011 će tebi sigurno donijeti malog bebača u naručje.
Svim dragim curama želimo sretan Božić.

----------


## Strumpfica

Pato  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tiki_a

sara38 strašno mi je žao  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## marti_sk

malo kasnim ali...

SRETAN BOZIC  :Heart: 

svim novim trudnicama cetsitam, a ostalima zelim osmjeh na licu i da sledeca godina bude najlepsa  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Sara38 i Pato :Crying or Very sad: !!! 
Što god da vam kažem, zvuči otrcano!!! Otugujte, a onda polako skupite snage za dalje :Love: !!!

----------


## Pinky

ajme sara, BAŠ MI JE ŽAO  :Love:   :Love: 
nadala sam se da je ovogodišnje finale pravo vrijeme za nas u najboljim godinama  :Sad: 
želim ti uspjeh ŠTO PRIJE  :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## lucija83

Sara draga drzi mi se...

----------


## crvenkapica77

novim trudnicama  cestitam  od  :Heart: 


a  tuznicama  veliki   :Love: 
nek vam 2011  bude uspjesnija, sretnija   :Heart:

----------


## Lua

Joooooj Sara38 tako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: ! Što god da se sad kaže ne pomaže i zato evo jedan  :Love:  drži se draga ......

----------


## sretna35

sara i pato žao mi je... želim vam povoljnije vjetrove nekako s proljeća

----------


## mare41

> sara i pato žao mi je... želim vam povoljnije vjetrove nekako s proljeća


 Potpis uz  jutarnju :Coffee: 
Čestitke novim trudnicama, a posebne čestitke dragim Česima milivojima :Heart:

----------


## dani82

*sara38*  :Love:

----------


## ksena28

Mare, hvala na kavici  :Smile: 

Milivoji čestitke od srca i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta bude samo smjernica zdravoj i školskoj trudnoći

tužnicama big hug i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za smišljanje novih akcija

----------


## lasta

sara  :Love:

----------


## Charlie

*Milivoji, zedra*, čestitam od srca na najljepšim poklonima pod borom!!!
*Sara, Pato* 

S malim zakašnjenjem, želim vam svima sretan Božić!

----------


## rikikiki

Svim trudnicama čestitam od srca, a posebno dragim Milivojima  :Very Happy: 
Svima koji slave, čestitam Božić sa zakašnjenjem!
Mi smo pod borom dobili jedan pozitivan testić  :Zaljubljen:  pa se sutra nadamo jednoj lijepoj beti!
Pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

Novim trudnicama i njihovim muzekima iskrene cestitke  :Very Happy: 
Tuznicama veliki zagrljaj  :Love: 
Cekalicama, SRETNO!!!  :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

rikikiki, bravo za plusić~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu!

----------


## crvenkapica77

rikikiki   , nemas  pojma koliko me je ova tvoja vijest  obradovala jutros  :Zaljubljen: 
cestitam i sretno  dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## mare41

riki, prekrasno :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Rikikiki*, divna vijest!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Charlie

*Rikikiki*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~ za veliku betu!!!!!!

----------


## mia74

*Rikikiki*,čestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

Rikikiki  :Very Happy: !! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veeeeliku betu  :Very Happy: !

----------


## andream

Riki, znala sam, čestitam!!!! Jako si me obradovala!
Kad bih barja mogla biti hrabra kao ti... ni ja ni MM nismo danas ni spomenuli test!

----------


## AnneMary

> rikikiki   , nemas  pojma koliko me je ova tvoja vijest  obradovala jutros 
> cestitam i sretno  dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



i mene!
čestitam!

----------


## ksena28

*rikikiki*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  jupi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## molu

rikikiki super!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ Za krasnu brojkicu!

----------


## Marchie37

*rikikiki*, bravo!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

jeeeeeeeeee rikikiki!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu ipo!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve čekalice  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

ajme rikikiki  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
sad čitam temu o fraksiparinu i kontam da li si trudna kad ti je frka s pikicama, a ovdje veselo  :Very Happy: 
jako sam sretna draga
svim tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

> Svim trudnicama čestitam od srca, a posebno dragim Milivojima 
> Svima koji slave, čestitam Božić sa zakašnjenjem!
> Mi smo pod borom dobili jedan pozitivan testić  pa se sutra nadamo jednoj lijepoj beti!
> Pusa svima


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  draga moja, iskrene čestitke na +.

----------


## alec

*rikić* - jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! vibrrrrr za sutrašnju betu i da V. dobije bracu ili seku  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## laky

dođem nakon 3 dana kad supr vijest rikikiki čestitam..idem sad viditi sto jos ima novoga .pusa od nas dvije

----------


## laky

Milivoj  
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ČESTITAM sad sam tek vidila i cmizdrim .sutra je beta kao kuća tisuću poljubaca tebi i Ani  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

rikikiki pa ti si počela rasturati, jeeeeeeeeeeee, Č E S T I T A M  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## bebach

HVALA VAM SVIMA od  :Heart: !!!

*zedra, milivoji, rikikiki* čestitke!!! :Very Happy: 

*sara i pato* veliki  :Love: ! 2011.g. je vaša!!!

 :Kiss:  svima!!!

----------


## TwistedQ

Čestitam friškim trudnicama i pridružujem se.. 



11 dnt3d 121,8

15 dnt3d *961,9*

 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivica_k

o-ho, ho, još jedna blagdanska trudnica  :Smile: 
čestitam TwistedQ!

----------


## kiara79

bravo curke,baš ste me usrećile danas... :Heart: 
rikikiki,zedra,twisted,milivoji...ma stvarno prekrasno.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

sara i pato...žao mi je...nagodinu će i nama biti lijepe bete... :Love:  :Wink:

----------


## zeljana

*TwistedQ i Rikikiki*
Čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Lua

> bravo curke,baš ste me usrećile danas...
> rikikiki,zedra,twisted,milivoji...ma stvarno prekrasno..
> 
> sara i pato...žao mi je...nagodinu će i nama biti lijepe bete...


*X*

----------


## marti_sk

rikikiki predivno, cestitam ti  :Heart:

----------


## ivanova

cure cestitam svima s pozitivnim betama!!!!
*pato* jako mi je zao,stvarno sam se nadala da ce ti ovaj put biti dobitni :Love: 

imam jedno pitanje:prije tjedan dana mi je beta bila 1026 a danas je 6950,70 pa me to malo brine jer kad izracunam nije se pravilno duplala,trebala bi danas biti oko 9000.....

----------


## bugaboo

> bravo curke,baš ste me usrećile danas...
> rikikiki,zedra,twisted,milivoji...ma stvarno prekrasno..
> 
> sara i pato...žao mi je...nagodinu će i nama biti lijepe bete...


*X*

----------


## zedra

> cure cestitam svima s pozitivnim betama!!!!
> *pato* jako mi je zao,stvarno sam se nadala da ce ti ovaj put biti dobitni
> 
> imam jedno pitanje:prije tjedan dana mi je beta bila 1026 a danas je 6950,70 pa me to malo brine jer kad izracunam nije se pravilno duplala,trebala bi danas biti oko 9000.....


Ivanova, beta se dupla svakih 48-72 sata dok ne ne dođe do 1200, potom usporava rast i dupla se svakih 72-94 sata...to je sve ok...kad imaš uzv?

----------


## ivanova

ajoj nemas pojma koliko si mi uljepsala dan sto si ovo napisala!!! :Zaljubljen: 
sutra idem na kontrolu u petrovu....

----------


## chiara

Drage moje prvo svima sretan i blagoslovljen Božić i sve najbolje u nadolazećoj 2011. za more pozitvnih betica i novih bebica....
Nije me bilo jer sam imala problema...ukratko na Božić prokrvarila...iza toga ništa...jutros na wc kad opet pokrvarila...
išla sam kod doktora i na uz je rekao da se vidi GV jedna lijepog oblika i da misli 90% da je u njoj plod a i kao da se očituje još jedna ali nije još siguran jer nema otkucaja još...kao da je još rano...tako da mirujem i da izvadim betu ope sutra pa opet kontrola UZ prekosutra...
Kako se vama ovo čini ja kad sam imala onako veliku betu mislila sam da su svi problemi rješeni kad opet čekanje...
za krvarenje je rekao da nema veze da nastavim sa utrogestanom...
nekao sam u strahu...ne znam ni što da mislim...kakvu betu bi trebala očekivat sutra ako je 13dnt bila 1916??????

Čestotam novim trudnicama....pusa

----------


## ivanova

koliko ja znam jako puno cura je krvarilo pa je poslije sve bilo ok. i sad kad sam bila u bolnici jedna je cira dosla i krvarila je bas jako jako i rekli su joj da su bila dva ploda i da je jedan otisao. nadam se da ce ti sve biti ok! joj uvijek neko iscekivanje i nervoza. kad ti je bio taj 13dnt? izracunaj si da bi ti se nakon toga trebala duplat svaka 3-4 dana,tako je meni zedra napisala a ako bude i ivse to je super! sretno!

----------


## chiara

21.12. - je bila 1916
u biti beta mora biti veća od  ovoga da bi bilo u redu jer još neznam jel jedno ili dvoje...jel tako? 
evo ni sada mi nema ništa...rekao mi je da je bila kao neka sluz i krv od koje je isto mislio da je GV ali kao da je to vjerojatno to što sam krvarila...ma ne kužim više ništa...
jediino me tješi što mi je u biti danas 5tj i 2 dana pa je to i rano da se još ne čuje srce...

----------


## ivanova

kasnis zamnom 2 dana,meni je danas 5 plus 4 dana. ja sam citala da srce pocinje kucati sa 7 tjedana.

----------


## sretna35

[QUOTE=zeljana;1777058]*TwistedQ i Rikikiki*
Čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~ :Heart: [/QUOT

potpis

----------


## Mury

TwistedQ i Rikikiki, čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! Želim vam urednu i mirnu trudnoću!!! Joj kako me ovakve vijesti samo razvesele i daju nade :Smile: !!!

----------


## pirica

*rikikiki* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu

----------


## tigrical

> *TwistedQ i Rikikiki*
> Čestitam od srca
> Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~


X
*Sara38*

----------


## Bebel

*TwistedQ, rikikiki,  zedra, milivoji*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ČESTITAM
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilan rast ß,   :Heart:   i školske trudnoće

----------


## Gabi25

> *TwistedQ, rikikiki, zedra, milivoji* 
> ČESTITAM
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilan rast ß,  i školske trudnoće


švercam se i potpisujem- nisam još došla k sebi pa oprostite ovaj put  :Sad:

----------


## Bebel

*Gabi25*, tebi šaljem jedan veliki   :Love:  s nadom da ćeš već idućeg Božića grliti svoju/e bebicu/e.
 :Kiss:

----------


## taya

> *TwistedQ, rikikiki,  zedra, milivoji* 
> ČESTITAM
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilan rast ß,    i školske trudnoće


X

----------


## lucija83

Čovječe cure pa ovaj 12 mjesec rasturate!!!! samo neka se tako nastavi cestitke svima!!!

----------


## Ginger

> *TwistedQ, rikikiki, zedra, milivoji* 
> ČESTITAM
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilan rast ß,  i školske trudnoće


prekrasno!!! čestitam!!!

tužnicama veliki zagrljaj i neka vam slijedeća godina bude dobitna

----------


## ksena28

dobro jutro curice! evo kavice, nesice iz kesice, čaja s medom za šmrkave  :Smile: 

svima kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ jer sam malo pospana :ziiiiiijev:

čestitke novopečenim trudnicama, zagrljaji tužnicama, ostalima želja da im 2011. donese smotuljak mali!

----------


## mare41

ksena, hvala na nesici, nema čaja dok nema šmrkalja :Smile: 
I ovdje čestitam Danni na prekrasnoj beti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

ksena28, pridružujem se sa nesicom  :Smile: 
i čestitam, i grlim i šaljem ~~~~~~~

----------


## Pato

Rikikiki i TwistedQ od srca čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
bravo cure!
Šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete !
Svima big  :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

*TwistedQ* čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  Bravo za Cito.

*Gabi25*  :Love:  Uskoro ćemo skakati i za vas!

----------


## milivoj73

evo i ovdje...
beta 18dnt4d iznosi 998,6  :Smile: 
hvala svima na vibricama i želimo vam isti scenarij...
~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!

----------


## andream

Mili, sad se možete opustiti i - uživati.
Sad čekamo i lijeku brojkicu od Riki.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas troje (a možda i četvero  :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

super beta milivoji, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prvi uzv!
andream, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za +

----------


## sretna35

vaugh *milivoji* koja beturina  :Very Happy:  čestitam

*andream* jel' to pao testić ?

svima  :Heart:

----------


## andream

sretna, nije i vjerojatno neće, ovaj put leđero čekamo M. Nadamo se ipak da je nećemo dočekati.

----------


## kiara79

> sretna, nije i vjerojatno neće, ovaj put leđero čekamo M. Nadamo se ipak da je nećemo dočekati.


ajme draga ti si fakat :Cool: ..ja bih već odavno prošvicala...svaka ti čast...
nadam se da M neće ni doći.. :Yes: 
sretno.

----------


## rikikiki

Prijavljujem jednu lijepu brojčicu *194*  :Zaljubljen:  (12.dpt3d) :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

> Prijavljujem jednu lijepu brojčicu *194*  (12.dpt3d)


prekrasno draga nisam ni sumnjala čestitam

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Riki*,  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  pa to je fantastično, predivan poklon za Božić! Čestitam tebi i Andro-genu

*Milivoj*, iskrene čestitke!

----------


## andream

riki, bravooooo, čestitam! ideš opet za dva dana?

----------


## thaia28

*riki*, trudnice, predivno! ljubim te! :Heart: 
čestitke svim novopečenim trudnica i neka vam je uredna trudnoća..

----------


## Pato

*Rikikiki* i *Milovoj,* prekrasne bete!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
od srca čestitam!

----------


## Vali

> Prijavljujem jednu lijepu brojčicu *194*  (12.dpt3d)


Jupiiiii! Iako nisam ni sumnjala! Čestitam!!!  :Klap: 

I naravno, cestitke svim novim trudnicama, a bogme vas ima!  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Riki*, pa mogli bi bit i duplići  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*Rikikiki*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: koja lijepa brojka!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Rikikiki koje lijepo iznenađenje :Very Happy: , to je bio postupak s klomifenima?
Naravno i svim ostalim trudnicama čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

TwistedQ bravo curo, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  i šaljem ~~~~~~da ovaj puta bude sve u najboljem redu.
rikić&a-g kakva lijepa plava brojkica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
andream~~~~~~+

----------


## anabanana

> *Rikikiki* i *Milovoj,* prekrasne bete! 
> od srca čestitam!


*X potpisujem, od srca sve naj!*

----------


## Ordep

andream pa za tvoj velikiiiii +~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile: 
rikikiki  , milivoj i twisted čestitam cure od srca
i nek bude šta više trudnica iz mjeseca u mjesec
cmooooooook svima od malene Mare, Mate, mm i mene :Kiss:  :Love:

----------


## dani39

evo i mene da malo poskočim za nove bete  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ih bude još više 

rikikiki i milivoj ČESTITAM!!!!

----------


## Jesen82

riki, milivoji i twisted čestitke!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jesen82

dani tebi držim višestruke fige za lijepu betu 5.1. :Smile:

----------


## molu

baš mi se skače  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

rikikiki, androgen i milivoji super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uredne i školske trudnoće do kraja

----------


## andream

Ja otvaram red negativnih testova, ali zato je 2011. naša (a možda baš i veljača, to nam je bio dobitan mjesec prije dvije godine).
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas (ipak) troje.

----------


## linalena

Dobro jutro i   :Coffee:  fina prava za razbuđivanje

Andream  :Love:  i  :Klap:  za pozitivu za dalje, zajedno ćemo u veljači mrnjaukati

Čestitam novim trudnicama  :Zaljubljen: 

i šaljem  puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama bete, 1og UZV, otkucaja srčeka  :Heart:

----------


## kerolajn5

riki čestitam ti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za školsku trudnoću    :Klap:

----------


## ruža82

> Dobro jutro i   fina prava za razbuđivanje
> 
> Andream  i  za pozitivu za dalje, zajedno ćemo u veljači mrnjaukati
> 
> Čestitam novim trudnicama 
> 
> i šaljem  puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama bete, 1og UZV, otkucaja srčeka


potpisujem, nadam se da će nam 2011 biti dobitna, za sve

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Prijavljujem jednu lijepu brojčicu *194*  (12.dpt3d)


Stvarno lijepa brojčica! Čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

*andream*  :Love:  2011 baš dobra godina za nas i jubilarna 40 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ :Heart:

----------


## Pato

Andream, žao mi je... :Love:

----------


## kiara79

> Andream, žao mi je...


X

----------


## Joss

*Rikikiki* čestitam i ovdje  :Very Happy: 
*Milivoji, TwistedQ,Zedra* čestitke! :Very Happy: 
*Vali* ne prepoznah te s tim avatarom. :Smile:

----------


## Bebel

> Ja otvaram red negativnih testova, ali zato je 2011. naša (a možda baš i veljača, to nam je bio dobitan mjesec prije dvije godine).
> Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas (ipak) troje.



Žao mi je  :Love: , ali od  :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti je početak 2011 dobitni

----------


## Lambi

čestitam novim trudnicama  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,a ostalima držim fige  :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Prigodno za kraj godine:
*Čestitke od srca svim suborkama koje su uspjele u 2010. godini!*
_Veliki zagrljaj tužnicama koje nisu uspjele i koje svoje nade polažu u 2011. godinu._
A najveći zagrljaj šaljem svima koje su kao i ja osjetile sreću pozitivnog testa ili pozitivne bete, a da je kasnije krenulo po zlu. Osjećaje koje izgubljena trudnoća donosi može samo vrijeme izbrisati, treba se nosit s time i nadati se u bolje sutra. Vjerujem da će nam u Novoj godini liste trudnica biti sve duže i duže, da ćemo ponosno držati naše bebe u rukama i veselit se uspjesima suborki! U to ime neka stara godina odnese sve probleme i tuge, a nova donese sve što tako dugo i željno iščekujemo!!!!

----------


## Sanela-Naja

Pridružujem se tužnićima , do slijedećeg puta  :Smile: 
Svima od srca želim da u novoj godini iskuse čari majčinstva ... :Love:

----------


## kerolajn5

> Prigodno za kraj godine:
> *Čestitke od srca svim suborkama koje su uspjele u 2010. godini!*
> _Veliki zagrljaj tužnicama koje nisu uspjele i koje svoje nade polažu u 2011. godinu._
> A najveći zagrljaj šaljem svima koje su kao i ja osjetile sreću pozitivnog testa ili pozitivne bete, a da je kasnije krenulo po zlu. Osjećaje koje izgubljena trudnoća donosi može samo vrijeme izbrisati, treba se nosit s time i nadati se u bolje sutra. Vjerujem da će nam u Novoj godini liste trudnica biti sve duže i duže, da ćemo ponosno držati naše bebe u rukama i veselit se uspjesima suborki! U to ime neka stara godina odnese sve probleme i tuge, a nova donese sve što tako dugo i željno iščekujemo!!!!


x :Heart:

----------


## Bab

> Prigodno za kraj godine:
> *Čestitke od srca svim suborkama koje su uspjele u 2010. godini!*
> _Veliki zagrljaj tužnicama koje nisu uspjele i koje svoje nade polažu u 2011. godinu._
> A najveći zagrljaj šaljem svima koje su kao i ja osjetile sreću pozitivnog testa ili pozitivne bete, a da je kasnije krenulo po zlu. Osjećaje koje izgubljena trudnoća donosi može samo vrijeme izbrisati, treba se nosit s time i nadati se u bolje sutra. Vjerujem da će nam u Novoj godini liste trudnica biti sve duže i duže, da ćemo ponosno držati naše bebe u rukama i veselit se uspjesima suborki! U to ime neka stara godina odnese sve probleme i tuge, a nova donese sve što tako dugo i željno iščekujemo!!!!


moram i ja potpisati našu dragu Voćkicu  :Kiss: ...nije lako, ali mi smo snažne i sve ćemo prebroditi na putu do naših mirišljavih zamotuljaka...

Sanela, žao mi je da ovaj put nije uspjelo...bit će 2011. naša godina, ma jednostavno MORA !!!!

----------


## sara38

> Prigodno za kraj godine:
> *Čestitke od srca svim suborkama koje su uspjele u 2010. godini!*
> _Veliki zagrljaj tužnicama koje nisu uspjele i koje svoje nade polažu u 2011. godinu._
> A najveći zagrljaj šaljem svima koje su kao i ja osjetile sreću pozitivnog testa ili pozitivne bete, a da je kasnije krenulo po zlu. Osjećaje koje izgubljena trudnoća donosi može samo vrijeme izbrisati, treba se nosit s time i nadati se u bolje sutra. Vjerujem da će nam u Novoj godini liste trudnica biti sve duže i duže, da ćemo ponosno držati naše bebe u rukama i veselit se uspjesima suborki! U to ime neka stara godina odnese sve probleme i tuge, a nova donese sve što tako dugo i željno iščekujemo!!!!


X

----------


## sretna35

za kraj godine ove želim sreću svima u 2011. koji je nisu dočekali ove godine
neka vedri duh nove obriše sve suze s vaših lica i idemo u pobjede nove  :Zaljubljen: 

dobra zabava sutra i neka vam uskoro bude kao i meni da novu čekate u krugu obitelji sa svojim malim smotuljcima

----------


## rikikiki

Evo i druge bete : *621*  :Zaljubljen:  ... ovo postaje stvarno!!!

----------


## ina33

:Smile: !!! Čestitam *riki* i ponavljam svima dobre želje!!!

----------


## pirica

:Klap:  :Very Happy: bravo *riki*

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Riki*, jupiii  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

riki, čestitke! Sad ćeš na kave dolaziti s bušicom :Smile:

----------


## Lua

Rikikiki čeeestitam  :Very Happy: 

i svima puno,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Kiss:

----------


## vesnare

*rikiki* čestitam od :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

*Rikikiki*, tako mi je puna kuća ovih dana da uopće ne stignem čestitati................. a ovo su suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper vijesti i čestitam od srca. Za uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

> Rikikiki čeeestitam 
> 
> i svima puno,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i


X

----------


## šniki

> Evo i druge bete : *621*  ... ovo postaje stvarno!!!


predivno!!!!! ČESTITAM!!!!!

----------


## Pinky

> Evo i druge bete : *621*  ... ovo postaje stvarno!!!


predivno je ovo čitati, pogotovo nakon što ti se cijeli potpis pročita  :Heart: 
sad će bebolinka dobiti bracu ili seku, PREDIVNO!!!
ČESTITAM I TEBI I DRAGOM!!

----------


## rozalija

> Evo i druge bete : *621*  ... ovo postaje stvarno!!!



 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  draga moja, iskrene čestitke tebi i TM.

----------


## rikikiki

Svima veeeliiika  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

rikikiki za tebe prepresretan kraj godine čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

> Evo i druge bete : *621*  ... ovo postaje stvarno!!!


Čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepše  :Heart:  na početku nove godine

----------


## marti_sk

> Evo i druge bete : *621*  ... ovo postaje stvarno!!!


ma predivno  :Teletubbies:

----------


## chiara

Pokušavam izbjeći da ne pišem ali jednostavno ne mogu...moram se nekome pojadati....
Kod mene čini mi se sve krenulo nizbrdo...
Počela krvariti na Božić, išla na UZ u pon. plod se vidio i naznaka drugog...rekao da mirujem i da ne možemo ništa ali da izvadim betu...
odoh ja u utorak po betu kad ona 20dnt=13889...što znaći da je trudnoća još tu...
reko dr opet u srijedu na kontrolu i kaže kako je beta odlična da tad vidi nažalost samo jedan plod (koji mu para jako dobar da se vidi pomalo žumanjčana vrečica unutra) ali kao što ne znaći da se i drugi ne pojavi...i da je još rano za otkucaje...5tj 5.ti dan danas
ali moj problem je što krvarim stalno i jako puno kad god sjednem na wc iz mene toći...užas...tako me strah da to nije kraj svega...ali onda ne razumijem kako je beta tako visoka zar ne bi trebala bar malo padati a ne tako skčiti??????
par dr. sam pitala mišljenje rekli su da je sve u Božje ruke...da se ne može ništa nego da nastavim sa utrog. i mirujem...kontrolu mi je reko opet u pon...
i još jedan problem imam a to je da me zna stomak jako boljeti nekad u grčeve nekad tupa bol pa da više ne znam ni gdje boli....

grozno se osjećam....ne želim izgubiti bebu...a sve me strah da hoću....da li znate slićne slućajeve da su plodovi ipak opstali.....

a tako sam bila sretna....

----------


## AnneMary

chiara nadam se da je bebica dovoljno jaka da izdrži.
probaj biti optimistična. :Love:

----------


## ZO

chiara drži se, svjedoci smo svakakvih priča gdje su se mrvice održale unatoč tome što je sve izgledalo izgubljeno  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~



rikikiki  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Charlie

*rikikiki* bravo!!! Stvarno je, naravno da je stvarno  :Heart: 
*chiara* ~~~~~~ da se mrvica izbori

----------


## matahari

x




> *rikikiki* bravo!!! Stvarno je, naravno da je stvarno 
> *chiara* ~~~~~~ da se mrvica izbori

----------


## rikikiki

Chiara, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvicu  :Heart:

----------


## fjora

*riki*, super za duplanje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*chiara* ~~~~~~

----------


## Ameli

*ŽIVOT BIRA CESTU. VI SAMO BIRATE CIPELE U KOJIMA ĆETE HODATI.* Zato vam svima želim udobne, sjajne, nove cipele u kojima ćemo svi doći do ispunjenja naših najvećih želja.Želim vam svima da sve loše i ružno ostavite u ovoj staroj godini i da s osmjesima krenete u Novu 2011.

----------


## TwistedQ

Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Rikikiki,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


Moja  se beta u tri dana popela sa 962 na 3820..  :Zaljubljen: 



Svima želim uspješnu 2011!!!

----------


## mare41

Ameli, ko ne voli lijepe cipele :Smile: , hvala, draga, na lijepim željama i da svi u 2011. nađemo sreću (i/ili mir :Smile: ).
Twisted, prekrasna beta!
chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anabanana

Chiara, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za bebicu!!!!!

----------


## Ginger

najdraže moje suborke, 
svima puno pusa i neka vam nova godina donese sve radosti koje ova odlazeća nije!

----------


## Ginger

chiara, ja sam takav slučaj
oba puta
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvicu

----------


## mia74

Svima sve naj najbolje u novoj 2011 godini.. :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

rikikiki čestitam na tako divnom duplanju bete  :Very Happy: !!!!

chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da mrvica bude snažna i tvrdoglava i da ostane s tobom  :Smile: .

----------


## sretna35

chaira ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabru mrvicu
twisteQ super je narasla beta

svima dobar provod i pregršt lijepih želja  :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

cure lepo se provedite veceras, sve ruzno ostavite u ovu staru godinu, a sve lijepo ponesite u 2011.

Voli vas,
marti

----------


## Lua

> najdraže moje suborke, 
> svima puno pusa i neka vam nova godina donese sve radosti koje ova odlazeća nije!


*X*  :Heart:

----------


## zedra

Drage moje, sretna vam 2011., nek vam donese sreću najveću, pregršt uspješnih postupaka i zdravih bebica!!   :Love:  :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

Drage moje  :Heart:  želim vam svima sretnu i uspješnu 2011. i da 2012. *sve* dočekaete s bebom/ama u narjučju ili barem u buši  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

> Drage moje  želim vam svima sretnu i uspješnu 2011. i da 2012. *sve* dočekaete s bebom/ama u narjučju ili barem u buši


potpisujem!!

----------


## aleksandraj

> Drage moje  želim vam svima sretnu i uspješnu 2011. i da 2012. *sve* dočekaete s bebom/ama u narjučju ili barem u buši


I ja se sveram..Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve prodje najbolje

----------


## crvenkapica77

Chiara  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## chiara

hvala vam svima na potpori....
Od srca želim Vam svima sretnu Novu godinu i da Vam se ostvare sve želje.....

----------


## tiki_a

:Coffee:   :Coffee:  dupla  :Grin:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Meni trodupla!
I drage moje, želim vam sretnu Novu!

----------


## ruža82

Svim suborkama želim sretnu novu 2011. i da nam se ostvari...........

----------


## laky

Drage nase prije svega vam u Novoj 2011 zelimo puno zdravlja,sreće i novca a svima onima koji jos nisu dočekali plus da ga sto prije vide (odnosno vise njih jer mi ionako radimo bar 10 testova da budemo sigurne).
neka nam svima prvo piškenje iza izostanka vješice bude razlog za "party"..
ljubimo vas Lu i ja

----------


## rikikiki

Ovom podforumu želim rekordno uspješnu godinu, a i da svaka sljedeća godina obori prošlogodišnji rekord. Neka 2011. prvenstveno bude uspješna našim najstarijim forumašicama (pod najstarijim mislim na one koje su najduže članice :Grin: ) koje do sada nisu postale mame ... eto, neka im 2011. donese dugo očekivane plusiće, visoke bete, mala kucava srčeka i divne, krasne, zdrave i voljene bebice!! :Heart:

----------


## thaia28

*rikikiki*, baš si ovo lijepo napisala, mogu te samo potpisati

sretna vam i plodna 2011. godina!

----------


## Bebel

> Drage moje  želim vam svima sretnu i uspješnu 2011. i da 2012. *sve* dočekaete s bebom/ama u narjučju ili barem u buši


*X* i
svim forumskim trudnicam želim lagane porode i zdravu dječicu  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

Drage moje, želim vam sretnu novu 2011., puno sreće, zdravlja i ljubavi i da se svima u ovoj godini ostvari najveća želja!!  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Drage moje želimo Vam Sretnu Novu 2011. - plodnu i uspješnu i puuuno bebica!!!!!!!!!

*rikikiki* čestitam od srca  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen: 

*chiara* ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

svratih samo da pozdravim svoju staru suborku upornu, tako ju je lijepo vidjeti s nama

----------


## GIZMOS

*Drage cure, sretna Vam Nova 2011. godina! Neka vam/nam svima donese "smotuljak" radosti i sreće koji će ispuniti naše živote i srca majčinskom ljubavlju i nekim novim, slatkim oblikom borbe!* 
*Zaslužili smo...*


*1. mj.2010*
NinaB - prirodno (nakon 1X AIH)
Cuceta – 1 stimulirani ICSI Split (nakon 3X AIH)
ž od boy – 2 stimulirani ICSI VV (nakon 1X ICSI)
Maiela – prirodno (nakon 3X AIH)
marta26 prirodno (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 1X klomifenski ICSI)

*2. mj.2010*
Simby – 1 klomifenski ICSI – Vili (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Elli – prirodno (nakon 6X IVF bebica ) 
Blondy1 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
DinciP – 3 stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (Nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 2X Prirodna ICSI)
Duga56 – 2 IVF
Tarolina - 3 stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 6X AIH, 4X prirodnih IVF, 2X stimulirani IVF)
nina09 – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH, 2X stimulirani IVF)
blondy1 – 1 stimulirani ICSI VV
diabolica - 1 stimulirani IVF KBC RI (nakon 4X AIH)
Vinalina – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X stimulirani ICSI, 6 > prirodnih IVF)
andiko - 2. klomifenski IVF, VV 
zubica-1.FET poliklinika Vili (nakon 7.IVF)

*3. mj.2010*
Rozalija – 2 stimulirani ICSI Maribor (nakon 5X AIH, 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X FET)
Suzanaab – 1 stimulirani ICSI Maribor
malena2 – stimulirani IVF Cito Split
Ginger – 1 stim. ICSI Vili (nakon 1X prirodni IVF, 1X stim. ICSI, 2X stim. ICSI – mala princeza) 
Weather – 3 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2X AIH, 2X klomifenski IVF)
Arkica – 4 polustimulirani ICSI Vinogradska (nakon 1X AIH, 2X stimulirani ICSI, 3X prirodni IVF)
Ketty28 – prirodno 
Fatamorgana – 1 stimulirani IVF Istanbul
mia – stimulirani IVF Prag
Goa – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
Mimek – stimulirani IVF
tanjack36 – 1 stimulirani IVF VV
ines31 – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X prirodni IVF)
adriana_d – prirodno (nakon 2X AIH)
pčelica2009 – 7 stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 5X stimulirani IVF, 1X FET)
cerise – 2.IVF, VV (nakon 1 IVF VV)

*4. mj.2010*
ketyy – stimulirani ICSI Maribor
zvijezdica2 – stimulirani ICSI Prag
agility – 1 AIH SD
Anana1 – 3 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 2X klomifenski ICSI)
Mikulica stimulirani IVF VV
Blekonja – 1 femarski ICSI Cito (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI)
Vaka – 1 stimulirani IVF Vinogradska
Korny77 – IVF SD
Karla 1980 – 4 ICSI Maribor (Nakon 3X ICSI, 2X FET)
talia7 – ICSI Prag
mazica79 – prirodno (nakon 1XIVF)

*5. mj.2010* 
diana – 1 stimulirani ICSI Cito
LEELOO77 – 2 stimulirani ICSI Prag (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI) 
Frka – stimulirani IVF VV 
Angel1 – 7 stimulirani IVF VV (nakon 2 stimulirani IVF, 2X prirodni IVF, 2X klom. IVF, 1X AIH) 
Coolerica – 2 stimulirani ICSI Postojna (nakon 1X stimulirani ICSI, 2X AIH) 
BOZZ – stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 3X AIH)
barbyRI – prirodno (nakon 1X ICSI) 
nena3beba – stimulirani ICSI Prag
betty – DAIH (nakon 1X AIH)
Vali- FET Maribor

*6. mj.2010*
Amly – 3 stimulirani IVF Njemacka (nakon 2X IVF)
Zeljana – stimulirani ICSI Slovenija
osijek – 2X stimulirani ICSI Petrova
bebica2009 – 8. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 1 stim., 4. prir. I 2. klomif.) 
draga – 4. FET VV(nakon 3 X AIH, 1X IVF, 3X FET) 
enya22 - prirodno (nakon svega i svačega) 
čupko 1 - 2. stimulirani IVF VV
kika84 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Prag
Natalina - 3. stimulirani IVF MB 
venera21 - 5. AIH Vinogradska 

*7. mj.2010*
sandric - 1. stimulirani IVF MB 
evelin - 1. stimulirani IVF SD 
issa11 - 2. IVF Cito (nakon 1 stim. IVF) 
Sanjička - prirodno (nakon 1 stimulirani IVF i 2 prir. IVF) 
petra30 - 4. prir. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 3 x ICSI) 
marti78 - 2. FET Prag 
vesnare - 3 polustimulirani ICSI Cito (nakon 2X FET, 2X ICSI)
gričanka - ? IVF, Prag
beba.2 – 2 IVF (nakon 1X AIH, 1X IVF)

*8. mj.2010*
AnneMarry – 1. stimulirani IVF, SD (nakon 5XIVF) 
Cranky – 1. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 3X AIH)
tini – 4. stimulirani IVF Rijeka (nakon 15 prir/klomif. IVF, 3 stimulirana IVF )
Jim - 2. IVF (iz odmrznutih js) SD (nakon 2 AIH, 1 stimulirani IVF )
lastavica1979 – prirodno
luce st – prirodno (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF)

*9. mj.2010*
Denny – 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH) 
Tibi – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska
“tina” – 2 stimulirani ICSI SD (nakn 2 AIH, 1 ICSI)
Ordep – prirodno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
micek – 4. stimulirani IVF Maribor (nakon 3 IVF)
mromi30 – prirodno

*10. mj.2010*
Žanet – 4.stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 IVF ) 
gargamelica – 5.stimulirani ICSI-TESSE, Cito (nakon 4 ICSI-TESSE) 
sbonetic – 4 ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3 ICSI) 
Gosparka – 5 ICSI, SD (nakon 4 ICSI) 
Tia – 4. stimulirani ICSI (nakon 6 AIH, 3 stim. IVF)
ogla - 1. stimulirani ICSI Vinogradska 
GIZMOS - 2. stimulirani ICSI SD (nakon 5xAIH KBC RI i 1 stimulirani ICSI MB) 
Zrinkic 1. IVF, Petrova
CERES - 2.stimul.ICSI/ Postojna (nakon 2x aih i 2x prirod.ICSI kbc Rijeka) 
Madonna-11.IVF, CITO
mimi – IVF Mb (nakon???)

*11. mj.2010*
mravak – 2. stim. ICSI, Rijeka (nakon 1 stim. ICSI, i 2 ET sa odmrznutim js, KBC Rijeka)
Nina1 – 1.IVF/ICSI, Mb (nakon 2. IVF Vinogradska)
Sela – 5 IVF, Prag (nakon 3 AIH, 3 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
azrijelka36 – 1 AIH, IVF centar 
maca2 – 8 ICSI Maribor (nakon 3 stim. ICSI, 4 prir. ICSI)
ninocka28 – 2. stimulirani IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 3 AIH, 1 prir. IVF, 1 stim. IVF)
nana-banana 1. stimulirani IVF Petrova
simona - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 2 prirodna i 1. stim. IVF)
VALERIJA - IVF MB
tarajan - 1. IVF VV
mayica01 - 5. ICSI KBC RI (nakon 1 AIH i 4 ICSI) 
marijakr - 1. stimulirani ICSI PFC Prag
ana03 - 1. stimulirani ICSI Petrova 
gogaOS - 1. stimulirani IVF, IVF centar (nakon 1 aIH)
rajvos - 5. ICSI, Petrova (nakon 2 ICSI VV, 1 ICSI CITO, 1 IVF MB) 
Pinky - 5. stimulirani PICSI, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, 3 ICSI, 1 PICSI)

*12. mj.2010*
venddy - 1. stimulirani IVF, Cito (nakon 3 AIH, Cito) 
kety28 - 4. stimulirani ICSI MB (nakon 2 ICSI Petrova, 1 ICSI Škvorc) 
morskavila - 1. ICSI Vili (nakon 2 AIH ) 
FionaM - 4. stimulirani IVF SD (nakon 1 klomifenski, 1 prirodni, 1 stimulirani) 
kinki 5.ICSI Vg (nakon 4 AIH, 4 IVF) 
aneri-1.stimulirani IVF Mb (nakon 1 AIH, 1 ICSI VV) 
anabanana -1.PICSI, Cito 
klara -2.FET Mb (nakon 6.ICSI, 1 FET) 
Chiara – 2.ICSI Mb (nakon 1 ICSI Petrova) 
Ivanova - 4.ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 3.IVF/ICSI, IVF poliklinika)
mala bu – 3.ICSI. Sv.Duh (nakon 1.ICSI Petrova, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh (uspješan))
mia74 – 6.IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 5.IVF, Vinogradska) 
strumpfica – 3.stim. IVF Mb (nakon 1. klomifenski (bez stanice) VV, 1.stimulirani ICSI Ljubljana) 
ž od milivoj – 4.ICSI PFC Prag (nakon 3. ICSI, VV)
bebach – 1.ICSI KCB Rijeka
Danna – 1.ICSI IVF centar (nakon 1. ICS,I VV) 
loks – 3.ICSI Mb (nakon 4 AIH, 2 ICSI, 1 FET) 
zedra – 2.IVF Mb (nakon 3 aih, 1 IVF bez transfera) 
Rikikiki –18.IVF/7 ET (nakon 10 prirodnih,3 stimulirana, 3.klomifenska, 1 femarski)
twistedQ – 3.IVF, Cito (nakon 2. IVF, 1 FET Cito)
inna28 – 2.ICSI, IVF Centar (Nakon 1. IVF) 
snow.ml – 3. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1 IVF, 1 bez transfera, VV)
marina81 – 1. IVF, Petrova
monka – 3. IVF, IVF centar (nakon 2 IVF, VV) 
OPTIMISTA 2. IVF Poliklinika Vili (nakon 3 AIH, 1. ICSI-Poliklinika IVF)

*...i neka nam lista trudnica u ovoj godini nadmaši svaku prijašnju, i neka padne ovaj besmisleni Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji koji je, vjerujem, onemogućio mnogima da se već u 2010. nađu na ovoj listi...*

*A sada s nestrpljenjem iščekujemo našu prvu ovogodišnju sretnicu da otvori novu stranicu u 2011. godini!*

*Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

marina 25 04.01.~~~~~~~~~~~ 
dani39 05.01.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mery0908 07.01.~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
vala mala 09.01.~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

> svratih samo da pozdravim svoju staru suborku upornu, tako ju je lijepo vidjeti s nama


 *potpis na Sretnu 35, Uporna 

Inače nudim after-novogodišnju kavicu 


Kao i uvijek znam da još ima neobjavljenih trudnoća , lista svejedno djeluje impozantno i svima od srca čestitam  i želim urednu trudnoću. 


*

----------


## Kadauna

Chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvicu...................

----------


## bebach

*Drage ženskinje, želim vam svima SRETNU NOVU GODINU uz puno zdravlja, sreće, ljubavi i da sve u ovoj godini mazite svoje trudničke bušine i mirisne smotuljke!!!*  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## andream

Sretnu ovu, neka počinje novo odbrojavanje i jedva čekam objavu prve trudnoće... Kadauna, baš si nam stavila "bubu u uho" za neobjavljene trudnoće pa vjerujem da će nam 2011. biti kao napeti triler. U to ime ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima nama.

----------


## molu

Dakle Kadauna ti uvijek sve znaš :Grin: . Baš ti zavidim! Ajmo trudnice - bete na sunce! Baš mi se poskakuje!

----------


## Ordep

svima sve naj naj u novoj, i neka bude više trudnica i dječice nego u 2010 godini od srca svima želim...
za čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

hahaha, ovo kao i uvijek je trebalo značiti da "kao i uvijek" postoje i neobjavljene trudnoće a ne da ja uvijek znam za neobjavljene trudnoće LOL i  baš kao što kaže naša Andream, čekamo rasplet trilera

----------


## Ginger

najdraže moje suborke, želim vam sretnu ovu novu godinu, i neka vam donese svu sreću i ostvari sve želje!
ja za vas imam samo jednu - da svi dočekate svoje srećice  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

GIZMOS  :Klap: 
Ginger, prekrasnog li avatara  :Zaljubljen: 
Čekalice bete ~~~~~+

----------


## Snekica

*Ginger*, avatar ti je prekrasan!  :Heart: 
*Riki*, čestitke na prekrasnoj beti!
*Sela*, mislim na tebe!  :Love: 
*Loks*  :Zaljubljen: 
*Chiara*, za krajnji prekrasan scenarij! 
A svima želim ovu novu godinu sa bebicama u buši i u naručju, da konačno sunce zasja i osvjetli nam ove tužne i borbene dane! 
*Sretna nova 2011*.!
 :Bye:

----------


## Sela

Drage moje suborke,razmisljam na koji podforum da se javim sa svojim vijestima koje vise i nisu najnovije.Ovih dana blagdanskih sve je prstalo od cestitaka i radosti,bilo je puno trudnocica,puno krasnih brojcica,a ja kao teska ovisnica o forumu naravno da sam sve vise manje pratila,ali nisam se javljala puno zaokupljena svojim brigama.I sad sa odmakom od 7 dana ili cca toliko,odlucih i smognuh hrabrosti da vam javim da sam u 13.tj.izgubila svoju bebicu.Tocnije plod je izgubio srcani odjek malo iza 8.tj a ja nisam znala ni osjecala nista takvo,osim ako ne racunam intuiciju i to sto su me prali crnjaci.Znat ce neke cure.
Imala sam i spontani i kiretazu,a sto se kiretaze tice,ne samo da je kiretiran moj plod nego i moje srce.
Iako me more tisuce misli i pitanja,zasto i kako,moglo li je biti drugacije da je bilo ovako ili onako,vjerovatno je jednostavno tako moralo biti pa
ma koliko trajao oporavak,priustit cu si ga kako bi mogla biti hiperuskoro spremna za daljnje postupke.
Jedan dan mi je bolje,drugi losije,jedan dan placem,drugi ne,prosla sam i fazu ljutnje,momentalno mi samo treba melem na zivu ranu,a ona ce,nadam se
cijeliti svakim danom i tjednom vise i vise...
Slikica moje nesudjene jos stoji u slatkom okviru koji mi je poklonila moja draga prijateljica *Bab* na ormaricu u tzv djecoj sobi.I ostat ce tako dugo koliko bude trebalo.Za sad je to moje jedino dijete makar u imaginarnom svijetu.Neki kazu da postoji taj drugi paralelni svijet,pa ja cu nositi u sebi sjecanje na nesto sto nije sa ovog svijeta i nije se ni dogodilo.Neke ce me razumijeti.
Eto samo toliko,oprostite sto sam toliko cekala sa ovom vijescu ali nisam htjela pokvariti blagdansku pozitivu na forumima i nisam imala snage.
Kako ce mi se snaga i energija vracati,tako cete vi koje ste mi zeljele dobro i poznavale me ili simpatizirale,osjetiti to po mojim postovima i ne sumnjam da cemo se opet veselo druziti,radovati uspjesima jedna druge i da cemo svaka docekati svoga nunavca. :Yes:

----------


## Sela

*Sneki* hvala!!!

----------


## m arta

Sela, jako mi je žao.  :Crying or Very sad: 
ne znam koje bi riječi upotrijebila, ako ih uopće i ima za utjehu.
mogu samo reći da mi je drago što vidim da ostaješ i dalje s nama i vjerujem da ćeš i ti kao i sve mi dočekati svoga nunavca.  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

*Sela*, pored sve negative drago mi je da ipak vidiš izlaz iz ove tame i da planiraš "hiperuskoro" u nove pobjede! A slika na ormariću nek ti bude podsjetnik da je ipak srce zakucalo ispod tvojega! Ljubim te
!**

----------


## taca70

Sela, ja sam u totalnoj nevjerici, stalno mi je u glavi nas razgovor s kavice....Bez rijeci sam i grlim te.

----------


## crvenkapica77

*sela* .. :Sad: ..zao mi je   :Love:  
 ....zasto  se događaju ovakve stvari   :Sad:

----------


## ines31

Drage moje sretna Vam nova 2011. da Vam bude najbolja i naljepša sa puno velikih beta i prekrasnih bebica!!! Pusa

----------


## pinny

Sela zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## zedra

Sela, jako mi je žao, strašno.... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mare41

Sela, ne mogu ti opisati koliko mi je žao i razumijem paralelni svijet i grlim te.

----------


## tiki_a

Draga Sela  :Love:  tako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  ... Kad je Snekica napisala da misli na tebe, uplašila sam se  :Sad: . Ne želim niti zamišljati kako se u takvoj situaciji možeš osjećati. No drago mi je da si čvrsto na zemlji i da "hiperuskoro" krećeš u nove aktivnosti. Puno ~~~~~~šaljem da se što prije počinješ osjećati dobro.

----------


## Bebel

*Sela*, neopisivo mi je žao...  :Sad: 

Razumijem emocije koje ti naviru, ali vjeruj mi pronađemo snagu za podići se i krenuti dalje s novom nadom i vjerom...  :Love:

----------


## Jesen82

Sela jako mi je žao  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## milivoj73

> *sela* ....zao mi je   
>  ....zasto  se događaju ovakve stvari


x..........  i vjerujemo u idući put

----------


## Ginger

Sela  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  jako mi je žao
drži se  :Love:

----------


## ksena28

Sela, nemam riječi. Neopisivo mi je žao.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mia74

Draga Sela..
naprosto ne vjerujem u to što sam pročitala.. :Crying or Very sad: 
neopisivo mi je žao..šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj i puno snage za dalje :Love:

----------


## TwistedQ

Sela, jako mi je žao..  :Love:

----------


## anabanana

Sela, nema rijeci, one ionako sad nista ne znace....jako mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## sretna35

*Sela* žao mi je, ali čvrsto vjerujem da mali nunavci uskoro stižu

*Ginger* tvoje cure  :Zaljubljen: 

ilegalke trbuhe na sunce: neke sam skužila po tonalitetu njihovih postova, a ponešto bome i načula, inače, lista je prilično impresivna, naročito prosinac  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lua

*Sela*  :Crying or Very sad: , jako mi je žao ........ :Love:

----------


## šniki

*Sela* baš mi je žao..... :Love: 
*Ginger* cure su ti predivne!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Gosparka

*Sela,* jako mi ježao  :Love: ...znam dobro kako se osjećaš...jer i ja imam istu tužnu vijest. Naše  :Heart:  je isto stalo, ne znamo točno kada, vjerovatno u 9. tjednu, a ja ništa nisam osjećala niti slutila dok nisam došla na redovni Uzv u 11. tjednu. Ni to nije bilo dovoljno, već sam imala i užasne posljedice spinalne anestezije, tako da sam cijele blagdane provela u horizontali, a krvarenje još uvijek traje. 
Što reći osim...
Draga moja, Nova je počela i vjerujem da će se opet nešto novo i lijepo dogoditi u njoj...kako nama, tako i ostalim curama....treba vjerovati, jer ako izgubimo nadu, izgubilo smo sve.  :Zaljubljen: 

P.S. Tko uređuje listu, može me skinuti s popisa trudnica, al samo za sad  :Smile:

----------


## mare157

*sela* jako mi je žao, nemogu niti zamisliti kako se osjećaš. I neznam zašto se to ikome mora dogoditi... kao da nije dovoljno što se toliko borimo nebi li postale trbušaste nego nam još treba kad napokon uspijemo da nam to iz nama neshvatljivih razloga, bude oduzeto. Samo hrabro naprijed, ja ću navijati za tebe kad god odlučiš startati u novu bitku.
*gosparka*  :Love: 
*Angel1*  :Very Happy: 
Mojim istrijankama *snekici, vulkan, sumskovoce, smrdljiva carapa, igolina* od srca želim da ova godina donese male zamotuljke. *loks i bebach* želim savršenih 8 mj do kraja, da nam se lijepo zaokružite i da za 8 mj slavimo!

Svim suborkama sve najbolje i po broju trudnoća još uspješniju 2011.g

----------


## andream

Sela i Gosparka, žao mi je... za početak godine jako loše vijesti, ali neka vam odmah vibrice pomognu za daljnju snagu i vjeru ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

gosparka i sela... :Crying or Very sad: 
stvarno mi je žao...svaka riječ je suvišna.. :Love:

----------


## matahari

_x_





> Draga Sela..
> naprosto ne vjerujem u to što sam pročitala..
> neopisivo mi je žao..šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj i puno snage za dalje

----------


## taca70

Gosparka, jako mi je zao. Stvarno tuzne vijesti danas.

----------


## Gosparka

Jooj cure, nisam vas htjela bedirati, pogotovo prve dane Nove, soooorry  :Love: . Meni to nije nova vijest, al sam bila komirana za prije se javiti. 

Želim vam svima od srca da u ovoj godini imate zaslužene veeeelike beturine i što prije grlite svoje bebaće!!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

*Gosparka*, stvarno sad sam totalno bez riječi i nadam se da ćeš ubrzo ipak doći do svog smotuljka! Hrabro dalje! 
Nova nam nije baš nešto dobro krenula, ali nadam se da će sve vratiti u pozitivu!

----------


## dani39

Gosparka i sela ..... :Crying or Very sad: 
žao mi je .....nemam riječi....  :Love: 

iskusila sam kako je to veseliti se.....pa tugovati ...,znam da sada ne postoje riječi koje bi olakšale vašu tugu..... :Love: 

ali kako je Snekica rekla "HRABRO DALJE!"

----------


## Kadauna

*Sela i Gosparka*  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: .u totalnom sam šoku. 

I samo ću potpisati ono što je napisala negdje *Andream* 



> neka vam odmah vibrice pomognu za daljnju snagu i vjeru ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


te skorašnje postupke i mirne trudnoće vama dvjema ali i ostalim tužnicama od  :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

Sela i Gosparka, cure drage, držite se i skupite snagu za dalje...Žao mi je što je tako moralo biti, i što se desilo ono od čega sve mi strepimo kada konačno dođemo do trudnoče. Ja i danas ne volim pričati o svojoj, strah me izreči bilo što na glas, izbjegavam ljude samo da ne pitaju i najrađe bi ostatak trudnoče utonula u neki san...Jednostavno se divim ljudima koji mogu i znaju uživati u trudnoči i koji tvrde da im je to prekrasno razdoblje. Meni definitivno nije i umori me ovo životarenje dan po dan i iščekivanje ishoda ultrazvuka na kojem se svakoga puta sledim od straha (a osim vas, nitko me ne može razumijeti i uporno mi ponavljaju da pretjerujem...)
Malo me ponio negativizam, ali...

----------


## ZO

sela, gosparka žao mi je  :Love: , znam kako se osjećate.....
u potpunosti se slažem s GIZMOS....

----------


## sretna35

*Gosparka* baš mi je žao da ovaj put nije bilo sreće, ali hoće uskoro, čvrsto vjerujem u to

cure mi smo tu da dijelimo i sretne i tužne trenutke, nema tu bediranja naprosto je život takav red sreće red tuge

----------


## TrudyC

*Sela* i *Gosparka*, užasno mi je žao što se nekom tko se toliko namuči to dogodi...držite se cure. 
I nije mi jasno žasto ima toliko spontanih poslije IVF??? Niti će mi to ikad biti jasno  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Charlie

Svima sretna 2011. i neka nova godina donese puno novih plusića, velikih beta, kucajućih srčeka i zdravih bebica!!!

*chiara* ~~~~~ za današnji pregled. Mislim na tebe.
*Sela, Gosparka* žao mi je, to je pretužno. Šaljem ~~~~ da brzo smognete snage ići dalje i da novi uspjesi ublaže tugu.

----------


## ina33

*Sela* i *Gosparka*, jako mi je žao, držite se, želim vam puno snage  :Heart: !

----------


## sara38

*Sela* i *Gosparka* užasno mi je žao  :Love:  :Love: .

----------


## rikikiki

*Sela* i *Gosparka*, jako mi je žao cure i od srca želim da vam nova 2011. bude puno sretnija i nadoknadi gubitak prošle godine :Love:

----------


## FionaM

*Sela* i *Gosparka,* jako mi je žao, ja jednostavno nemam riječi.... :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

> *Sela* i *Gosparka*, jako mi je žao, držite se, želim vam puno snage !


x

----------


## ana-

> *Sela* i *Gosparka* užasno mi je žao .


 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## anaea40

Sela i Gosparka, jako mi je žao, znam i sama kako je pretrpiti gubitak jer sam i sama to proživjela. Želim da što prije stanete na noge i krenete dalje u borbu za svoje maleno  :Heart: .

----------


## molu

Sela i Gosparka, jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: . Ne znam što bih vam rekla, osim  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Sela, Gosparka...suosjecam s vama  :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Sela i Gosparka*,  :Sad:  stvarno strašno! Mislim da je novi pokušaj najbolja terapija, želim vam uspjeh odmah u idućem pokušaju!!!

----------


## Marnie

*Sela* i *Gosparka* neopisivo mi je žao :Love: . Želim vam puno snage i neka ove loše stvari ostanu u prošloj godini. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za daljnje uspjehe  :Smile: .

----------


## Kadauna

> *Sela* i *Gosparka*, užasno mi je žao što se nekom tko se toliko namuči to dogodi...držite se cure. 
> I nije mi jasno žasto ima toliko spontanih poslije IVF??? Niti će mi to ikad biti jasno


 
nisam ja baš sigurna da su spontani mnogo učestaliji procentualno nakon MPO postupka.

----------


## valentine

> *Sela* i *Gosparka* neopisivo mi je žao. Želim vam puno snage i neka ove loše stvari ostanu u prošloj godini. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za daljnje uspjehe .


X

----------


## crvenkapica77

Gosparka   :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sela i Gosparka, jako mi je žao

----------


## ivanova

> Sela i Gosparka, jako mi je žao


 jako tuzno cure,drzite se!!!

----------


## Sela

Drage cure,nemojte se bedirati!Vi koje ste trudne,naravno da razumijem strepnju i cekanje na UZV,pricajte mi malo o tome...Ali
thats life!Nije pravilo da poslije IVFa ima vise pobacaja,to nije istina-podjednako je,kazu 15% svih trudnocica ode bilo ovako ili
onako.Ali ne treba misliti o tome!!Treba biti pozitivan i zahvaljivati Sili ili Svevisnjem ili Svemiru ili Bogu ovom ili onom sto smo
uspjele zatrudnjeti,kad sve je to ovako i onako samo zivotni skec,drama,predstava,ne znam kako bih to nazvala.Tako zapravo
malo utjecaja imamo mi kao zene,osobe,organizmi na to sto se moze li ne mora dogoditi.
Kod mene je specijalan slucaj,ja sam se opravdano bedirala i deprimirala i pitala sam se kako i zasto taj negativizam i losi predosjecaji.
Htjela sam biti sretna trudnica,ali nesto mi nije dalo!Osjecaj teske depresije poceo je taman tokom 8.tjedna i ja sam plakala kao kisna
godina doma osjecajuci da nesto nije ok s bebom,ali nisam znala dobro procitati signale koji se prosto zovu intuicija.
Otisla sam svom soc ginu da me pogleda negdje u 9 tjednu,nije me sestra htjela pustiti do dr jer kao ne vodim trudnocu kod njih vec
u Petrovoj.Dosla sam u grcu i vidno uznemirena ali nije pomoglo.Samo sam dobila uputnicu za UZV u 12.tj i Normabele.
Trebala sam otici na hitnu,ali nekako mislila sam sto da im kazem,samo da sam uznemirena a nista me ne boli...
Bilo je jos  situacija koje mi nisu isle u prilog i sve je vodilo k tome da moja posteljica hrani bebicu kojoj vise nista nije bilo potrebno
punih skoro 4 tjedna,od 2.UZV u 8.tj kad je sve bilo sjajno!
Sto god da sam ucinila,ne bi valjda spasilo to malo njezno bice,ali sam naucila jedno.Intuicija je mocna stvar!I ako u ista sad kod sebe
vjerujem,vjerujem njoj!
Cure,samo hrabro,i ova moja vijest nije namjenjena da bude losa vijest na pocetku ove godine,to je vijest od 27.12.
kad sam na UZV dozivjela ono sto nikome ne zelim.Ali kao i Gosparka ili bilo koja cura koja to dozivi i prozivi ne moze odmah
pisati o tome,ne moze ni misliti,ni govoriti,ni disati....
To je jednostavno zivot i moramo ga prihvatiti!!!!Ima divnih ishoda,ima i losih...
Nikad ne smijete gubiti nadu ili moral zbog ovakvih sporadicnih slucajeva!!!!Morate misliti da ce vasa bebica biti divna i najsavrsenije 
i najzdravije stvorenje bozje!!!!
Pusa

----------


## TrudyC

*Kaduna* - očisti inbox!

*Sela* - divim ti se na hrabrosti

----------


## jadro

Sela i Gosparka, žao mi je  :Sad: 

Milivoj, nisam vidjela ni znala,  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Sela*, svaka ti čast na stavu!

Da, intuicija je moćna stvar...

----------


## lucija83

Sela i Gosparka drž te se cure... odtugujte pa dalje u borbu!!!

----------


## sali

*Sela i Gosparka* žao mi je  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## gričanka

*Sela, Gosparka*  ... neizmjerno mi je žao i želim brzi oporavak   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## dani82

> *Sela, Gosparka* ... neizmjerno mi je žao i želim brzi oporavak


X

----------


## ivica_k

> Sela i Gosparka drž te se cure... odtugujte pa dalje u borbu!!!


potpisujem!

----------


## ruža82

> *sela* ....zao mi je   
>  ....zasto  se događaju ovakve stvari


: neznam što napisati, sve to što nam se svima događa je prežalosno :Love:

----------


## ruža82

> X


x

----------


## rozalija

sela, gosparka žao mi je drage moje. 
Neka vam 2011. godina donese vratiti osmijeh nalice sa novim + ili ogromnim betama. Od  :Heart:  vam to želim. Držite se, ljubim vas.
 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Mislila sam neka vam 2011. godina vrati osmijeh na lice.

----------


## dani39

evo i mene s tužnim vijestima,trebala vaditi betu 5.1 a ja otisla danas i beta je 1.20  :Sad: 

opet sve ispočetka....u nove pobjede 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekalicama za velike beturine a svima ostalima  :Kiss:

----------


## aleksandraj

sela, gosparka :Love: 

znam sto znaci izgubiti bebice i ja jos uvijek mislim na moje iako drugu nisam ni vidjela. Svaki put na termin poroda mislim koliko bi godina imala, kako bi izgledala, prva bi sada vec isla u skolu..to ce vas pratiti cijeli zivot, pa i kada imate bebice uvijek cete misliti na dvije dusice koje su jedno vrijeme bile s vama

----------


## delfin

*Sela i gosparka*, nemam riječi utjehe jer one niti ne postoje. Mogu samo reći da znam kako je to jer sam i sama imala jedan spontani prije mpo priće. Držite se,uzmite si vrijeme za odmor i krenite dalje u borbu!

----------


## Pato

Sela i Gosparka, jako mi je žao... držite se cure... :Love: 

Deni39, žao mi je... :Love:

----------


## Pato

Drage moje, svima Vam želim sretnu Novu godinu, da mi budete zdrave i vesele, da volite i budete voljene, a od svega Vam najviše želim da postanete mamice! :Kiss: 

Ginger, prekrasan avatar  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

Gosparka, pretužno, jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: 
Sela svaka čast za stav. Isto tako i gosparka. Puno ~~~~~~za dalje.
dani39 žao mi je  :Sad: 
Na žalost bude i tako tužnih dana. Nadam se da će uskoro biti i dobrih vijesti.

----------


## glacova

Sela i Gosparka,cure,ne daj te se! Ova godina će biti naša! Zvijezde su naklonjene upornima i hrabrima!!!

----------


## bugaboo

> Sela i Gosparka,cure,ne daj te se! Ova godina će biti naša! Zvijezde su naklonjene upornima i hrabrima!!!


X

----------


## visibaba

Ajme *Sela* i *Gosparka*, tek sad vidim da ste izgubile bebice :Crying or Very sad: 
odtugujte, uzmite si vremena koliko god vam je potrebno. ja sam prvi puta bila mjesec dana doma i samo s najblizima; to vrijeme mi je zaista bilo neprocjenjivo za oporavak (psihicki). drugi puta sam dva dana nakon kiretaze vec isla na posao :Rolling Eyes: , tad mi je tako odgovaralo.

uzivanje u trudnoci je za mene postao potpuno nepoznat pojam. ja trudnocu ignoriram :Sad:  :Sad: 

vama drage moje saljem puno zagrljaja :Love:

----------


## Jesen82

cure, ne znam gdje bi pitala a kada guglam mi baš ne izabcuje nešto suvislo... čisto iz znatiželje... koja je razlika između gonala i gonala pen? kužim da je u samom davanju ali u čemu je još?

----------


## nina09

drage moje tužnice,nek vam je ova nova vesela i plodna!!! :Heart: 
dani39 :Kiss:

----------


## dani39

joj nina i tebi veliki  :Kiss: 

bebač je preslatki  :Zaljubljen: ,nisam bila dugo ovdje pa sam malo van svega....

----------


## milivoj73

> cure, ne znam gdje bi pitala a kada guglam mi baš ne izabcuje nešto suvislo... čisto iz znatiželje... koja je razlika između gonala i gonala pen? kužim da je u samom davanju ali u čemu je još?


u penu ti je gonal već pomješan sa tekućinom i samo se aplicira...a kod injekcija se mora mješati i pikati više puta nego kod pena...npr u postupku sad u 12. mjesecu mž koja je išla sa visokim dozama (5 dnevno) piknula se samo jednom dnevno a u slučaju standardnih gonala bi se morala 2 puta pošto može najviše 3 u jednu injekciju...
i još jedna zanimljivost...u Češkoj je cijena gonal pena i gonala jednaka po komadu(možda koja kuna razlike)...cca 220 kn...
kod nas je gonal pen znatno skuplji koliko znam oko 400 kn po komadu...

----------


## sretna35

cure dobro jutro i topla mrišljava kavica  :Coffee: , čajek etc prema željama

*nina09* prekrasan momčić  :Zaljubljen:  čestitam

----------


## mare41

sretna, hvala na kavi,
milivoj, u špricu stane tekućine koliko je šprica velika :Smile: , niko se ne pika 2 puta ako koristi 4 ili 5 ampula, samo uzme veću špricu :Smile: , kiss ženi

----------


## milivoj73

ok ima logike....moja greška...eto onda je samo zgodnije što je već u penu pomješano...

----------


## Ginger

ajme Gosparka  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  strašno mi je žao
Sela  :Love:  sve si tako lijepo rekla, ti si jedna hrabra žena (kao i sve na ovom pdf-u) i želim ti svu sreću
znam kako se osjećate, iako sam ja svoje srećice dočekala, ali sam prošla agoniju u obje trudnoće
bila sam sigurna da sam obje bebice izgubila
srećom, mene taj ružni osjećaj varao

hvala cure na komplimentima za avatar  :Smile: 
svima želim bar jednu takvu srećicu

----------


## Ginger

visibaba  :Love:  dugo te nije bilo
kako si nam?

----------


## Ginger

nina09 kad zatopli, moramo zajedno prošetati te naše avatare  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Sela, gosparka, žao mi je cure  :Sad: 
Sela skroz te razumijem vezano za intuiciju, gadna je to stvar, mene isto još nikad nije prevarila, čak u zadnjem postupku sam već 5dnt plakala ko kišna godina jer sam bila sigurna da ništa od svega neće biti, i naželost me nije prevarila...
Želim vam mnogo snage i volje da prebrodite ovaj gubitak i da smognete snage nastaviti borbu...

----------


## chiara

Drage moje...uopće neznam što napisati ni kako...uglavnom moja trudnoća je završila...
ipak je ono krvarenje i jaki bolovi bili dio spntanog pobačaja koji je očito odnio oba dvije moje bebice jer kad sam došla na UZ nije bilo vidljivog ploda i morala sam još na kiretažu....jad suze i nevjerica...još ne vjerujem da se to meni dogodilo i da više nisam trudna...užas ali nemam ni snage još uvijek pisati o tome...
uglavnom nitko mi ne zna dati objašnjenje što se dogodilo i kako je sve pošlo tako po zlu....
hvala vam svima što ste bile uz mene...nadam se da ćuse uspjeti sabrati da krenem dalje...
svim drugim sretnicama želim mrnu i sigurnu trudnoću do kraja....pusa

----------


## mare41

chiara, tako mi je žao ovo pročitati, uvijek me rastuže spontani, drži se i nadam se da će naći snaga za dalje.

----------


## anabanana

chiara, jako mi je zao..

----------


## zedra

chiara, kad sam ovo procitala, sledila mi se krv u žilama...ne mogu ti opisati koliko mi je žao....

----------


## Snekica

*Chiara*, zar i ti? Pa šta je ovo??? Neopisivo mi je žao! Drži se, neznam šta da ti drugo kažem! Glavu gore i hrabro naprijed, naravno nakon šta odtuguješ!  :Love:

----------


## Marnie

chiara :Love:  užasno mi je žao. Drži se i skupi snage za dalje.

----------


## molu

Chiara  :Love:  drži se

----------


## tigrical

Chiara, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## sara38

*Chiara*  :Love:

----------


## nina09

> nina09 kad zatopli, moramo zajedno prošetati te naše avatare


da svakako,mada smo mi kad nije ispod nule odma u šetnji :Zaljubljen: 
jao cure,šta je to sa tim spontanim,držite se drage moje :Heart: 
pusa svima :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

chiara sve sam ti napisala na drugoj temi, neopisivo mi je žao :Love:

----------


## morskavila

drage... javljam da je nasa mala mrva prestala rasti i da sam u 8. tjednu zavrsila na kiretazi.... Fizičke boli nije bilo, ali srce je slomljeno....

a sad vidim da nas ovdje ima jos s istom sudbinom... 

drzimo se sve... tužnice, trudnice, trudilice ,čekalice 

Mora biti bolje  :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

chiara, morska vila...jako mi je žao :Sad:

----------


## AnneMary

cure jako mi je žao!
stvarno se zaredali ti spontani! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sara38

*Morskavila* žao mi je  :Love: . (Pauzirat ću malo od odbrojavanja)

----------


## Charlie

*chiara, morskavila*, žao mi je jako, želim vam da tuga prođe što prije...držite se.

----------


## sretna35

*chaira, morskavila* baš mi je žao, teško je gubiti nakon nade  :Love:

----------


## Monka

chiara, morskavila držite se  :Crying or Very sad: 
Vrijeme će učiniti svoje tako da će sigurno s vremenom postati lakše  :Love:

----------


## MARINA25

Moja bete je bila 10 dpt 95.4  a 13 dpt 390.5 
Presretna, a zao mi  zbog chiare i morskevile.Cure drzite se!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

Chiara, morska vilo,  :Love:  stvarno mi je zao

Marina cestitke....

----------


## molu

> Chiara, morska vilo,  stvarno mi je zao
> 
> Marina cestitke....


X i ja se nakon ovog malo povlačim s odbrojavanja - stvarno mi teško nakon ovoliko loših vijesti.

Svim tužnicama - drž te se

----------


## mare41

> *chaira, morskavila* baš mi je žao, teško je gubiti nakon nade


 X
Cure drage, držite se!
Marina, čestitke (teško je danas poskakivati nakon loših vijesti, al veselimo se s tobom).

----------


## ivanova

> Drage moje...uopće neznam što napisati ni kako...uglavnom moja trudnoća je završila...
> ipak je ono krvarenje i jaki bolovi bili dio spntanog pobačaja koji je očito odnio oba dvije moje bebice jer kad sam došla na UZ nije bilo vidljivog ploda i morala sam još na kiretažu....jad suze i nevjerica...još ne vjerujem da se to meni dogodilo i da više nisam trudna...užas ali nemam ni snage još uvijek pisati o tome...
> uglavnom nitko mi ne zna dati objašnjenje što se dogodilo i kako je sve pošlo tako po zlu....
> hvala vam svima što ste bile uz mene...nadam se da ćuse uspjeti sabrati da krenem dalje...
> svim drugim sretnicama želim mrnu i sigurnu trudnoću do kraja....pusa


nema mi goreg nego kad ovako nesto procitam! nije ni cudo da imam stalno nocne more!
nemas pojma koliko mi je zao.... drzi se!

----------


## ivanova

> drage... javljam da je nasa mala mrva prestala rasti i da sam u 8. tjednu zavrsila na kiretazi.... Fizičke boli nije bilo, ali srce je slomljeno....
> 
> a sad vidim da nas ovdje ima jos s istom sudbinom... 
> 
> drzimo se sve... tužnice, trudnice, trudilice ,čekalice 
> 
> Mora biti bolje


ajme i ti  :Crying or Very sad: 
koma koma koma!!!!!

----------


## kiara79

ne mogu više ovo čitati :Crying or Very sad: ...cure jako mi je žao... :Love: 
Marina,čestitam... :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

o moj Boze  ...u soku sam  .... :Shock: 
tako mi je zao cure   :Love:  :Love: 
....molim Boga da se ovo vise ne događa , nije fer... :Sad: ....strah me je otvarati  ovu temu

----------


## Marnie

morskavila užasno mi je žao :Love: . Što se to događa :Crying or Very sad: ...

----------


## ruža82

> Chiara, morska vilo,  stvarno mi je zao
> 
> Marina cestitke....


x

----------


## dani82

*chiara i morskavilo* tako mi je žao cure  :Love: 

...nadam se da će se ovaj crni niz ubrzo prekinuti i da ćemo na odbrojavanju čitati i neke malo sretnije vijesti, evo i malo vibrica za to ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Marina* čestitam!!!  :Smile:

----------


## andream

> *chiara i morskavilo* tako mi je žao cure 
> 
> ...nadam se da će se ovaj crni niz ubrzo prekinuti i da ćemo na odbrojavanju čitati i neke malo sretnije vijesti, evo i malo vibrica za to ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Marina* čestitam!!!


X

----------


## mimi81

Drage cure, 
došla ja danas na odbrojavanje kad ono šok i nevjerica koliko trudnoća je završilo. Užasno mi je žao zbog toga i želim vam svima da se oporavite što prije od tog šoka i psihički i fizički.
Želim Vam svima u Novoj 2011. sretne i normalne trudnoće!
Pusa velika :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Chiara, Morskavila, Gosparka i Sela :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: !!!
Joj cure, nemam riječi kojima bih vas utješila,jer i sama znam što je ponadati se, radovati, a onda se slomiti u tisuću komada :Sad: !
Držite se cure, jednom mora doći i naše vrijeme, sretniji dani...!!!
Marina, čestitam, neka ti je sretna i uredna trudoća  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## Jesen82

> u penu ti je gonal već pomješan sa tekućinom i samo se aplicira...a kod injekcija se mora mješati i pikati više puta nego kod pena...npr u postupku sad u 12. mjesecu mž koja je išla sa visokim dozama (5 dnevno) piknula se samo jednom dnevno a u slučaju standardnih gonala bi se morala 2 puta pošto može najviše 3 u jednu injekciju...
> i još jedna zanimljivost...u Češkoj je cijena gonal pena i gonala jednaka po komadu(možda koja kuna razlike)...cca 220 kn...
> kod nas je gonal pen znatno skuplji koliko znam oko 400 kn po komadu...


hvala na odgovoru i još jednom čestitke na prelijepoj beti :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Jesen82

uf koliko tužnih vijesti ovih dana...cure jako mi je žao :Sad: (

----------


## tiki_a

chiara, morskavila, jako žalosno  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tiki_a

Marina ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:

----------


## FionaM

*Chiara* i *Morska vila ,* užasno mi je žao....u totalnom sam šoku zbog svih ovih loših vijesti i obzirom da to poprilično utječe i na mene (totalno se izbediram i peru me crnjaci), mislim da ću se neko vrijeme odmaknuti od ove teme jer sam i ja od sutra u 8. tjednu i idem sutra na još jedan UZV.
Koliko se god trudila razmišljati pozitivno, ne mogu se oduprijeti crnim mislima.
*Marina*, čestitam od srca i neka sve bude savršeno  :Very Happy:

----------


## taca70

Chiara, Morskavila strasno mi je zao. Previse tuznih vijesti u kratkom vremenu. Do jucer se ovdje skakalo od srece zbog puno plusica a sada totalna krajnost.

----------


## Mojca

> Chiara, Morskavila strasno mi je zao. Previse tuznih vijesti u kratkom vremenu. Do jucer se ovdje skakalo od srece zbog puno plusica a sada totalna krajnost.


X

Marina  :Smile:

----------


## ZO

chiara, morskavilo žao mi je  :Love: 
marina čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Još sam pod dojmom loših vijesti protekla dva dana :Sad: , al nudim :Coffee:  u nadi da nas čekaju bolji dani.

----------


## ksena28

Hvala na kavici Mare, da loše vijesti su nas baš uzdrmale!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da naše hrabre suborke koje prolaze najteže dane ne izgube nadu

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti i skakutavce na forumu što prije

----------


## Lua

> *chiara i morskavilo* tako mi je žao cure 
> 
> ...nadam se da će se ovaj crni niz ubrzo prekinuti i da ćemo na odbrojavanju čitati i neke malo sretnije vijesti, evo i malo vibrica za to ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Marina* čestitam!!!


X

----------


## ina33

Chiara i morskavilo, žao mi je  :Sad: .

Marina, čestitke i palčeve za uredan tijek trudnoće!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bože koliko spontanih, jako mi je žao chiara i morskavila
Marina tebi držim palčeve

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Chiara, Morskavilo*  :Sad:  jako mi je žao, nažalost točno znam kako vam je...ovaj 12 mjesec je bio pomalo sretan, a pomalo tragičan... Najgore je zakrpati rane i bol koju donosi gubitak trudnoće...vrijeme će pomoći. Do tada šaljem jedan ogroman cyberhug  :Love:  i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nove pobjede! 
*Marina* Čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Dabog ti bilo sve uredno i školski do zadnjeg dana!!!!

----------


## glacova

> X
> Cure drage, držite se!
> Marina, čestitke (teško je danas poskakivati nakon loših vijesti, al veselimo se s tobom).


x

----------


## Ordep

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: žao mi je drage moje...ne mogu vjerovati...zašto se to događa...ovo je strašno...drž te se i neka šta prije dođe do T. :Love: 
marina čestitam od srca :Very Happy: za urednu trudnoću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Ordep, curicu čeka lijepo ime kad vam dođe :Heart:

----------


## sara38

> Ordep, curicu čeka lijepo ime kad vam dođe


Slažem se.

----------


## ivalf

nema riječi utjehe...osim glavu gore i ne gubiti nadu.
ja ju nikad nisam izgubila...sve to prošla i sad sam sretna majka...
to želim i svima vama koje sad prolazite teške dane.

----------


## mare41

sara, sad smo OT, al javila se prava :Smile: , ja sam lažna :Smile: 
ivalf, lijepo je vidjeti te preslatke avatare i pročitati riječi koje bude nadu, nadam se da se i tužnice slažu sa mnom :Love:

----------


## loks

drage moje...nema me poprilično dugo a kad dođem dočekaju me tako tužne vijesti...
*chiara* nemam riječi kojima bi opisala koliko mi je žao, a niti postoje riječi kojima bi te sad mogla utješiti. mislila sam ove dane jako puno na tebe al nemam tvoj br i nisam bila na netu pa je sve ostalo samo na mislima... neopisivo mi je žao i nadam se da će ti vrijeme pomoći!
*gabi25* tebi šaljem veliku  :Kiss:  i da vam se u ovoj godini ispuni najveća želja
*bebach* sve znaš  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~ da tako ostane
mojim istrijankama (da vas sve ne nabrajam) šaljem puno lipih ~~~~~~~ i da nam u 2011. broj trudnica naraste, a *mare157* posebne ~~~~~~~ za skorašnji start, nek ti je posljednji
svim tužnicama mogu samo reći da mi je jako žao i da se nadam da će im se želje uskoro ispuniti!
svim sretnicama želim da u tom raspoloženju što duže ostano i da sve bude baš onako kako si požele!
a sad ja...završila u bolnici sa hs i provela tamo 15 dana. sada sve ok. 13dnt vadili betu i bila 917, i onda 18dnt nekih 7000, ne znam točno. uglavnom beta ok, prvi koraci su super i sad treba nastaviti dalje hodati...čekamo uzv drugi tjedan kad bi trebalo biti srčane reakcije. držte fige, vibrajte i molite da sve prođe dobro! velika  :Kiss:  svima!!!

----------


## ivanova

*loks* znam kako je to sa hiperstimulacijom. :Evil or Very Mad: 
ne znas jos jesu jedan ili dva?

----------


## Bab

Ajme cure...pa šta se ovo događa??? :Shock:  :Crying or Very sad: 

Svim tužnicama...užasno mi je žao što morate kroz sve ovo prolazit...ne mogu si ni zamislit kako vam je...sad mi se ove moje biokemijske čine kao dječja igra prema ovim Vašim problemima i tužnim događajima.
Želim Vam da se što prije oporavite i kad budete potpuno spremne krenete opet u borbu za Vaše srečice.

Onima koje su imale sreće da je sa njihovim trudnoćama sve OK, želim od  :Heart:  da tako i ostane do kraja i da uživaju u prekrasnom periodu života.

----------


## mare157

> *chiara i morskavilo* tako mi je žao cure 
> 
> ...nadam se da će se ovaj crni niz ubrzo prekinuti i da ćemo na odbrojavanju čitati i neke malo sretnije vijesti, evo i malo vibrica za to ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Marina* čestitam!!!


POTPISUJEM!! 
Stvarno koma vijesti...  :Sad: 

*loks* predraga moja, hvala ti, nadam se da će u utorak na uzv biti sve super, bez ciste naravno pa da možemo krenuti po mogućnosti stopama tebe i *bebach*! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaše bebice!
Svima šaljem jedan cyberhug  :Love:  kako kaže moja *sumskovoce* i nadam se da je dosta sa ovim koma vijestima koje su se baš nemilosrdno zaredale u zadnjih par dana. Nekako nismo dobro startali ovu god...
*snekica* i *vulkan* ku ku tre, di ste?  :Bye:

----------


## sretna35

*loks* držim fige na rukama i nogama i *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za maleno*  i za dalje

*mare157* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

> Moja bete je bila 10 dpt 95.4 a 13 dpt 390.5 
> Presretna, a zao mi zbog chiare i morskevile.Cure drzite se!!!


*marina* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*ivalf beautifull avatar*

----------


## Sela

Bravo *Loksi*!!!

----------


## Sela

> *Chiara, Morskavilo*  jako mi je žao, nažalost točno znam kako vam je...ovaj 12 mjesec je bio pomalo sretan, a pomalo tragičan... Najgore je zakrpati rane i bol koju donosi gubitak trudnoće...vrijeme će pomoći. Do tada šaljem jedan ogroman cyberhug  i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nove pobjede! 
> *Marina* Čestitam   Dabog ti bilo sve uredno i školski do zadnjeg dana!!!!


Veliki potpis!!!

----------


## tantolina

ne javljam se baš često ali vas pratim svakodnevno...
cure stvarno mi je jako grozno zbog vaših spontanih...s vremenom će biti lakše....jednostavno naučiš živjeti s tim..... :Love:  :Love: 

mi smo ponovno u akciju...pikalica od jučer.....sva sam nekako u panici od ovog postupka nakon svega što se izdogađalo u prošlom

svima ~~~~~~~~~~ kome za šta treba

----------


## Gosparka

*Chiara, Morskavilo*....što vam reći nego da mi je užasno žao!!! Stvarno smo se zaredale, nažalost  :Sad: . BIG KISSS!!!!  :Love: 

*Marina,* sve čestitke  :Very Happy:  i želim ti lijepih, školskih 9 mjeseci !!!!

----------


## milivoj73

samo da se javimo sa prvog uzv...6+2
vidi se jedna mrvica koja ima mali eho  :Smile: 
dr. je zadovoljna, kaže da je sve školski za ovu fazu...
da malo popravimo vijesti...

----------


## Jesen82

> samo da se javimo sa prvog uzv...6+2
> vidi se jedna mrvica koja ima mali eho 
> dr. je zadovoljna, kaže da je sve školski za ovu fazu...
> da malo popravimo vijesti...


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  malo lijepih vijesti

----------


## rose

cure mala pomoć,ako ima koga..
počela sam sa stimulacijom,radi se o dugom protokolu i 21 dan ciklusa sam započela sa decapeptyl inekcijama,nakon dva tjedna (meni 7.01) prvi UZV da se vidi kad bi trebala počet sa menopur inekcijama,naravno u tom razmaku sam trebala dobiti redovitu menstruaciju ali evo kasni već 2-3 dana
obično je točna u dan a sad kad je čekam ni na vidiku...
ima li ko sa sličnom situacijom,mogu li inekcije decapeptyla utjecat na kašnjenje?
prije početka stimulacije bila na pregledu i sve je bilo ok

----------


## ljube

Rose,meni je pod decapeptilyma isto kasnila m,mislim 4 dana.

----------


## ivica_k

> samo da se javimo sa prvog uzv...6+2
> vidi se jedna mrvica koja ima mali eho 
> dr. je zadovoljna, kaže da je sve školski za ovu fazu...
> da malo popravimo vijesti...


i mi smo zadovoljni :Wink:

----------


## rozalija

Chiara, morskavilo, cure moje drage žao mi je zbog vaših gubitaka. :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
Veliku pusicu vam šaljem

----------


## ines31

Drage moje, žao mi je :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: , stvarno se zaredalo puno loših vijesti, da Vam 2011. ostvari najveće želje!!!! :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

Milivoje i NŽ, čestitke i vibre za daljnji tijek trudnoće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Chiara i Morskavila :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je što ovakve rasplete uopće ima, nadam se uistinu da ćete uskoro naći nove snage za dalje.

----------


## Kadauna

svima želim dobro jutro uz kavu ili koji drugi topli napitak :Coffee: 

nadam se da ćemo danas čuti dobre vijesti kao npr. neki pozitivan test  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


*Vjernicima/forumašicama i forumašima pravoslavne vjere DOBRO VAM DOŠAO BADNJAK a za sutra SRETAN VAM BOŽIĆ!!*

----------


## kiara79

> Milivoje i NŽ, čestitke i vibre za daljnji tijek trudnoće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Chiara i Morskavila  žao mi je što ovakve rasplete uopće ima, nadam se uistinu da ćete uskoro naći nove snage za dalje.


X

----------


## Pato

Chiara, Moskavilo, tako mi je žao da morate ovo prolaziti... želim vam puno snage i da vam vaša srećica dođe što prije... :Crying or Very sad: 

Marina, od srca čestitam!
Milivivoj, bravo za GV!

A ja nisam imala sreće sa ovim postupkom u prosincu; osim negativne bete dobila sam upalu lijevog jajovoda sa proširenjem od 24 mm. Nakon gotovo 10 dana antibiotika upala je još uvijek tu, a proširenje se smanjilo za svega 3 mm. jučer sam dobila drugi antibiotik. Ako i uspijemo riješiti upalu antibioticima taj jajovod više neće biti u funkciji, a ako ne onda me čeka bolnica...baš sam jadna... :Sad:

----------


## matahari

joj draga, baš nezgodno...drži se! 
ako se po jutru dan poznaje, ništa od dobrih vijesti ni danas.




> Chiara, Moskavilo, tako mi je žao da morate ovo prolaziti... želim vam puno snage i da vam vaša srećica dođe što prije...
> 
> Marina, od srca čestitam!
> Milivivoj, bravo za GV!
> 
> A ja nisam imala sreće sa ovim postupkom u prosincu; osim negativne bete dobila sam upalu lijevog jajovoda sa proširenjem od 24 mm. Nakon gotovo 10 dana antibiotika upala je još uvijek tu, a proširenje se smanjilo za svega 3 mm. jučer sam dobila drugi antibiotik. Ako i uspijemo riješiti upalu antibioticima taj jajovod više neće biti u funkciji, a ako ne onda me čeka bolnica...baš sam jadna...

----------


## ivanova

> cure mala pomoć,ako ima koga..
> počela sam sa stimulacijom,radi se o dugom protokolu i 21 dan ciklusa sam započela sa decapeptyl inekcijama,nakon dva tjedna (meni 7.01) prvi UZV da se vidi kad bi trebala počet sa menopur inekcijama,naravno u tom razmaku sam trebala dobiti redovitu menstruaciju ali evo kasni već 2-3 dana
> obično je točna u dan a sad kad je čekam ni na vidiku...
> ima li ko sa sličnom situacijom,mogu li inekcije decapeptyla utjecat na kašnjenje?
> prije početka stimulacije bila na pregledu i sve je bilo ok


ja sam bila u 4 postupka i svi su bili dugi protokoli i sva 4 puta mi je kasnila.to je ok,ne brini.
tako mi je i dr rekla....
sretno

----------


## ivanova

*patooooooo* pa kako to? nikad nisam cula za upalu jajovoda? zasto se to događa?

----------


## tiki_a

loks, milivoji  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Pato  :Love: ~~~~~za brzo ozdravljenje
Čekalicama bete ~~~~~~+

I još  :Coffee:

----------


## tiki_a

Kadauna već skuhala  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

[QUOTE=ivanova;1783189]*patooooooo* pa kako to? nikad nisam cula za upalu jajovoda? zasto se to događa?[/QUOTE

i mene zanima....kako  upala jajovoda?

pato :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mojoj prijateljici se nažalost začepili jajovoda usljed upala, ali nisu bile liječene kako treba tako da treba biti itekako oprezan i makar i u bolnicu samo da sve prođe kako treba. *Sretno Pato!*

----------


## Pato

Hvala vam cure na podršci!
i ja se pitam kako se to dogodilo...

----------


## Jesen82

> Hvala vam cure na podršci!
> i ja se pitam kako se to dogodilo...


pato baš mi je žao i za negativnu betu, a posebno za upalu... gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## delfin

*Chiara, Morskavilo,* žao mi je cure...
*Pato,* imaš pp.

----------


## Pato

> pato baš mi je žao i za negativnu betu, a posebno za upalu... gdje si bila u postupku?


bila sam u IVF poliklinici

----------


## Pato

iako ne znam ima li upala kakve veze sa postupkom budući da su se bolovi pojavili tek 12 dana nakon transfera. nakon transfera sam imala problema sa mjehurom, pa se pitam je li to u kakvoj vezi sa jajovodom.. moram priznati da malo o tome znam...

----------


## vulkan

:Zaljubljen: Ku ku tre...evo me!!!!drage moje cure a posebno moje istijanke šaljem tisuću bačina u novoj godini ....
*loks*  i *bebach* šaljem tisuću dobrih vibrica da na uzv budu najljepša srca koje ste ikad vidjele na svijetu i još jednom čestitam  ,i nadam se da čete nam vi prenijeti vaše trudničke vibrice pa da 

vam  se i mi brzo pridružimo!!!a nama ostalima-*mare*,*snekica*,*šumskica*,*ambra*
da nam ova 2011 bude ona zadnja koja će proči kao tužnice!!!!nadam se da čemo se brzo vidjeti!!!*mare* moja sretno pa da nam i ti brzo preneseš one trudničke!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

*milivoji* super za školski UZV idemo dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ksena28

dobro jutro komadi!


evo kavice  :Coffee:  da vas razbudi i pripremi za službeni početak vikenda  :Smile: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba

----------


## Sela

*Ksena* kavica ti je preprepreodlicna...
Vibrice svima,i da uskoro krenu bljeskovi odlicnih vijesti!!!! :Heart:

----------


## Bab

je, istinu veli moja draga *Sela*, kavica je baš super !!!

ja još sitno odbrojavam i od ponedjeljka se počinjem bost...fali mi igla, šta ćete?!  :Smile: 

Nadam se da će nam svima ova godina donjeti sreću, kakva god ona bila...s djecom ili bez njih, ali da budemo sretne i zadovoljne onim što nam je život dao !
pusa velika svim dragim curama i dečkima ovdje  :Kiss:

----------


## Ambra

*Vulkan,mare*,*snekica*,*šumskica... ovo mora biti naša godina!* 
*Loks i Bebach, nadam se da ste dobro..*

*Ja odoh tjedan na skijanje, Vulkan mogle bi se poslije toga napokon viditi.* 

*Cure sve najbolje vam želim i nadam se uskoro čuti još lijepih vijesti...*

----------


## Snekica

*Mare157*, ku-ku! Tu sam, malo me viroza pobrala, ali neće grom u koprive! :Laughing: A i pratim skoro pa sve, i svaki put se iznova  :Shock:  s tužnim stvarima, pa skoro da oklijevam sa škicanjem (sorry svima!) Ali opet me lijepe vijesti razvesele, pa tako u krug! Kad počinješ s bockanjem? Koji protokol imaš? 
*Loks*, ajde nek' si se više i ti vratila iz te bolnice!  :Very Happy: 
I sad, moliti ću fino, redom! *Mare157*, ti si na redu! (mislim na Istrijanke :Embarassed: )

----------


## mare157

*snekice* moja, pa vidim ja da te nema i nema i nema! Već sam pomislila da ti se ukazao neki plus u kućnoj radinosti pa se skrivaš u ilegali  :Laughing: 
Još neznam kad startam, ovisi o mojoj teti vještici kad će doći, prokletnica jedna (pa nikako da me ostavi na miru, izgubi iz evidencije jedno godinu dana)! 
Idem u utorak na uzv i ako nema ciste, čekamo gospođu i krećemo. Rekao je dr.L Superfact sprej od 1.dana i gonali nemam pojma od kad, da li 1.ili 3.dan. Misli da ću bolje reagirati na to. Taj sprej još nisam ni vidjela ni probala tako da će biti smijeha doma, jedva čekam da se urokam!  :Laughing:  I što se tiće reda, nemaš beda, ja sam spremna nastaviti niz, a vi samo zamnom! Rekla sam loks i bebach da je roda napokon našla put prema našem kvartu tako da se nadam, nadan i nadam. Valjda joj silne petarde nisu poremetile orijentaciju!
Kako si mi ti nakon zahvata? Sve u reguli?
*Ambra* nisi valjda mislila kavicu bez nas?!?  :Grin:  Ne propuštam priliku za druženje! Uživaj nam na skijanju, spusti se jednom i za mene jer mi ove god pauziramo... :Sad:

----------


## Sela

> je, istinu veli moja draga *Sela*, kavica je baš super !!!
> 
> ja još sitno odbrojavam i od ponedjeljka se počinjem bost...fali mi igla, šta ćete?! 
> 
> Nadam se da će nam svima ova godina donjeti sreću, kakva god ona bila...s djecom ili bez njih, ali da budemo sretne i zadovoljne onim što nam je život dao !
> pusa velika svim dragim curama i dečkima ovdje


Kad ce taj p..........onedjeljak!!??? :Very Happy:  :Grin:

----------


## Bab

a evo ga, samo što nije :Grin: 

ovaj put mi je tak brzo došao postupak...inače mi se vrijeme vuče, ali sada...čak bi mi bilo i draže da imam još malo lufta, ali šta je tu je...idemo hrabro i optimistično u akciju !!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mare* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novi pobjednički postupak!!!!
*Bab* nekad se najbolje stvari dogode iznenada...neka ti je ovaj postupak ogromno i krasno iznenađenje!

----------


## Kadauna

nema ovih dana baš puno vremena, puna mi je kuća, ne stignem ništa pa tako ni na forum. 

BAB naša ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## šniki

Sve gledam da mi nije nekaj ok s kompom.....nema nikoga na odbrojavanju!!!!!
Pa ajd eto, bum ja nekaj napisala na današnji dan....

*Bab* draga bolje je tako iznenada, čim čim prije, tim tim bolje!!!!!!
*Kadauna* taj nosić mali je za polizati.......moja Meli je stalnobila naglavačke i ja nemam niti jednu njezinu sliku gdje se vidi ovako ličeko lijepo!!!!! Skrivala se mala do zadnjeg dana!!!!

Curke draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za svaku od vas!!!!!!!

----------


## mare41

Princeza od coolerice se požurila da obogati ovaj svijet, čestitke od srca mami i tati, i dobro nam došla princezica :Very Happy:  :Heart: 
(coolerica, e sad ćeš mijenjat potpis :Smile: ).

----------


## aleksandraj

> Princeza od coolerice se požurila da obogati ovaj svijet, čestitke od srca mami i tati, i dobro nam došla princezica
> (coolerica, e sad ćeš mijenjat potpis).


 
 :Very Happy: cestitke mami, tati i princezi..ajme sto vrijeme leti

----------


## GIZMOS

:Heart: Ja taman kenula napisati ovu lijepu vjest, a ovdje se, vidim, već čestita. Draga coolerice, sve najbolje tebi, TM i vašoj malenoj dugo željenoj princezi! Neka vam ispuni život najljepšim notama! :Heart: 

I definitivno je vrijeme da promjeniš potpis! Ma zapravo, možeš ga ostaviti za sljedeći put...*Big KisS*

----------


## molu

coolerica čestitke tebi, tm i maloj princezi!!!

----------


## tigrical

> coolerica čestitke tebi, tm i maloj princezi!!!


 :Heart:

----------


## Aurora*

> Princeza od coolerice se požurila da obogati ovaj svijet, čestitke od srca mami i tati, i dobro nam došla princezica).


A ja sam mislila kako ima jos vremena da se dogovorim s *coolericom* za kavu...

Nadam se da su mama i beba dobro. 

Iskrene cestitke roditeljima i dobrodoslica prekrasnom cvijeticu kojem sam se divila jos dok nije bila ni morula.  :Zaljubljen:  Zato sam sigurna da ce svojom ljepotom i postojanjem zaista uljepsati i obogatiti ovaj svijet.  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

coolerica, ČESTITAM tebi i tm-u  :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

*coolerica* čestitke!!

----------


## kiara79

> coolerica, ČESTITAM tebi i tm-u


 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ksena28

e baš mi je drago, *coolerice* ČESTITAM i tm također, maloj coolerici VEEEEEEEEEEEEELIKI KISS

----------


## ivica_k

> e baš mi je drago, *coolerice* ČESTITAM i tm također, maloj coolerici VEEEEEEEEEEEEELIKI KISS


čestitke i od mene! :Klap:

----------


## cranky

*coolerice* ČEEEESTIIIITKEEEEEE!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## innu

> *coolerica* čestitke!!


 x

----------


## sretna35

*coolerica* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## šniki

> *coolerica* čestitam


*x**xxxxxxx*

----------


## ksena28

dobro jutro kokice, nadam se da ste se napajkile, odmorile na blagdanima/godišnjima i da ste spremne za nove pobjede!

ponedjeljak je, 10.01., znam pouzdano da se danas vraćaju naši liječnici na svoje odjele, da počinju postupci i da ćemo uskoro skakutati do neba novim betama koje donose novu dječicu i novu nadu, pogotovo onim našim suborkama koje su ovih dana ispisivale najtužnije dojmove svojih MPO priča!

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* do neba za nove bete

evo i kavice za jutarnje buđenje  :Coffee:

----------


## ruža82

> dobro jutro kokice, nadam se da ste se napajkile, odmorile na blagdanima/godišnjima i da ste spremne za nove pobjede!
> 
> ponedjeljak je, 10.01., znam pouzdano da se danas vraćaju naši liječnici na svoje odjele, da počinju postupci i da ćemo uskoro skakutati do neba novim betama koje donose novu dječicu i novu nadu, pogotovo onim našim suborkama koje su ovih dana ispisivale najtužnije dojmove svojih MPO priča!
> 
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* do neba za nove bete
> 
> evo i kavice za jutarnje buđenje


potpisujem, već jedva čekam da sve krene, da se javi puno cura s velikim betama, i da im u trbuščićima počinje rasti novi život, naravno kao i meni, nadam se uskoro :Love:

----------


## Marnie

*Coolerica,* čestitam tebi i TM od srca, a maloj collerici šaljem puuuuuuuuuuuuuuno pusica i veliku dobrodošlicu  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!!!

----------


## jana12

mogu nešto pitati

----------


## mare41

> mogu nešto pitati


uvijek :Smile:

----------


## andream

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nove postupke, ja sam već dogovorila novi, femarski za idući ciklus, pa molim lijepo za sljedeću listu da me se stavi na "on-go".

----------


## dani82

Evo i ja sam se danas naručila na prvu folikulometriju za odmrznute js-ce, slijedeći utorak startamo  :Smile: 

Svim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

*dani82* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malene smrznute, neka budu BINGO i prekrasno iznenađenje!

----------


## sretna35

za nove početke malene smrznute i nesmrznute ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> ovo će nam biti rekordni mjesec, 16 trudnica i još 7 čekalica bete do prosinca


 :Klap: 
jel' se meni čini ili je ovdje nekako živnulo :Very Happy: ...
oprostite ne uzurpaciji, nemam se što javljati, 
ali ćirnem tu i tamo, zbog novosti s *pinky* jer je jedina koju "poznajem" (FB), a onda skužim da ima još sreće, koju od srca želim i svima ostalima ovdje, najstrpljivijim ljudima na svijetu :Love:

----------


## Ginger

*coolerice*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!
uživajte!!!!

tužnicama  :Love: 
i svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tantolina

eto i mene sa prve folikulometrije jutros zorom u Ljubljani.....situacija uobičajena za moje jajnike...puno malih folikula..još nema vodećih..inače mi je 8dc...malo pojačana terapija i čekamo do subote....e da da to su moji jajnici... :Cool:  :Sad: :još se nismo makli od jednog folikula....oba puta jedan folikul i jedna jajna stanica....oba puta transfer...prvi put ništa, drugi put miss.ab. u 7 tjednu.....sada se nadam najboljem....
~~~~~~~~da nam svima ova 2011. bude sretna.... :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## Bab

cure...molim vas za malu pomoc...pisem vam s mobitela pa necu jako opsirno. Dal se decapeptil pika u trbuh isto kao i gonali i menopuri??? Nisam se bas na vrijeme informirala jer sam pretpostavljala da je tako ali sad gledam pikicu i strah me da nekaj ne zeznem. Plizzzzz help!!!! Hvala puno                                   I naravno cestitke nasoj coolerici i njm na maloj princezi.

----------


## aleksandraj

Ja sam ih pikala u trbuh

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab da, i to možeš dec. u jednu stranu a gonale u drugu stranu trbuha

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tantolina sretno i nadam se da će biti ovaj put malo više j.s.

----------


## Bab

joj cure zlatne ste. Puno hvala...odoh se ubost pa se citamo kasnije. Cmok do neba

----------


## Kadauna

trbuh, 

a coolerici mami i malenoj coolerici  :Zaljubljen:  čestitke od srca :Heart: , naravno i tati male coolerice, nadam se skorom kratkom izvještaju :Yes: 


Ksena potpis, Šniki  :Kiss: 

cure, nadam se kao i Ksena skorom skakutanju novim trudnicama dok još mogu i dok sam u komadu  :Grin:

----------


## Denny

*Coolerice, čestitam od srca na maloj princezi!!!*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ruža82

ej cure, znam da ovo nije pravo mjesto za moje pitanje, al evo ja ću ipak pitati. jučer mi je bio 19 dan ciklusa i imala sam lagano svježe krvarenje, malo na papiru. oko 6 dana prije sam opet na papiru uočila dvije crvene kao žilice. malo me muči što bi to moglo biti, pošto sam ciklus prije imala biokemijsku, poslije normalno menstruaciju. imam bolove dolje, al to ionako imam reklo bi se non stop. pomoć. dal da idem k svom gin?? il nije to ništa zabrinjavajuće

----------


## seka35

> eto i mene sa prve folikulometrije jutros zorom u Ljubljani.....situacija uobičajena za moje jajnike...puno malih folikula..još nema vodećih..inače mi je 8dc...malo pojačana terapija i čekamo do subote....e da da to su moji jajnici...:još se nismo makli od jednog folikula....oba puta jedan folikul i jedna jajna stanica....oba puta transfer...prvi put ništa, drugi put miss.ab. u 7 tjednu.....sada se nadam najboljem....
> ~~~~~~~~da nam svima ova 2011. bude sretna....



tantolina ,vidim da si i ti u ljubljani kao i ja ovaj put 
meni je sad  peti pokusaj imala sam 1 ivf  i 3 feta u mariboru ,pa sam kod dr, Resa sad. bila sam 3,1,2011 na konsultacijama ,tako da pocinjem sa bockanjem kod ciklusa
 koji bi trebao bii 23,01.  kakva je kod tebe terapija?
kod mene sad puregon i diepherelin,a u mariboru sam imala menopur i decapeptil

----------


## tikki

cure, sigurno netko od vas iskusnih zna odgovor na moje pitanje. S obzirom da mi treba jedna kutija klomifena činilo mi se neekonomično put BiH, pa sam kupila u apoteci u Zagrebu. E sad, ja gledam tu kutijicu i to je Clomifen (neki njemački proizvođač).Jel to ima isti sastav kao belupov (čini mi se da se on više ni ne proizvodi)? Mislim još stignem nabaviti nešto drugo ako treba... malo mi je sve to novo još.

----------


## ruža82

> cure, sigurno netko od vas iskusnih zna odgovor na moje pitanje. S obzirom da mi treba jedna kutija klomifena činilo mi se neekonomično put BiH, pa sam kupila u apoteci u Zagrebu. E sad, ja gledam tu kutijicu i to je Clomifen (neki njemački proizvođač).Jel to ima isti sastav kao belupov (čini mi se da se on više ni ne proizvodi)? Mislim još stignem nabaviti nešto drugo ako treba... malo mi je sve to novo još.


I ja sam kupila u Austriji, isto strani proizvođač i sve je bilo OK- ista stvar. to ti je to

----------


## mare41

Dobro jutro uz :Coffee: 
Čestitke novim trudnicama i ~~~~~~~~za 1. UZV
Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~za nove nade.

----------


## tantolina

> tantolina ,vidim da si i ti u ljubljani kao i ja ovaj put 
> meni je sad  peti pokusaj imala sam 1 ivf  i 3 feta u mariboru ,pa sam kod dr, Resa sad. bila sam 3,1,2011 na konsultacijama ,tako da pocinjem sa bockanjem kod ciklusa
>  koji bi trebao bii 23,01.  kakva je kod tebe terapija?
> kod mene sad puregon i diepherelin,a u mariboru sam imala menopur i decapeptil


Ja isto imam puregon i dipherelin....2-7 dana puregon 100 jedinica, od 7 dalje 150....dipherelin 2-7 dana i 9 dan po jedna ampulica i to je to....prošli put je bilo uspješno ali sam imala miss. ab. u 7 tj.....sad se nadamo najboljem....
sretno svima......
čestitke trudnicama i novopečenim roditeljima.....

----------


## marti_sk

coolerica, cestitam draga  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> Dobro jutro uz
> Čestitke novim trudnicama i ~~~~~~~~za 1. UZV
> Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~za nove nade.


nemam kaj pametno za dodati

----------


## Mali Mimi

coolerica čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## seka35

> Ja isto imam puregon i dipherelin....2-7 dana puregon 100 jedinica, od 7 dalje 150....dipherelin 2-7 dana i 9 dan po jedna ampulica i to je to....prošli put je bilo uspješno ali sam imala miss. ab. u 7 tj.....sad se nadamo najboljem....
> sretno svima......
> čestitke trudnicama i novopečenim roditeljima.....



kod mene isto puregon od 2- 7 ,dipherelin 2-7 ,osmi dan me narucio na ultrazvuk ,pa cu vidjeti kako cu odreagovati.
kod prve stimulavije sam imala menopur25 kom .decapeptil ,dobila 21 jajnu stanicu od koje se oplodilo 19 .
sad mi dr . res rekao da vjerovatno necu tako dobro odreagovati jer su mi malo oslabili jajnici,a jajovode sam odstraniomla prije tri mjeseca i rekao mi da je to dobro jer su mi bili osteceni i ispunjeni hidrosalpinxom.
jesi li imala transver ,tantolina?

----------


## tantolina

> kod mene isto puregon od 2- 7 ,dipherelin 2-7 ,osmi dan me narucio na ultrazvuk ,pa cu vidjeti kako cu odreagovati.
> kod prve stimulavije sam imala menopur25 kom .decapeptil ,dobila 21 jajnu stanicu od koje se oplodilo 19 .
> sad mi dr . res rekao da vjerovatno necu tako dobro odreagovati jer su mi malo oslabili jajnici,a jajovode sam odstraniomla prije tri mjeseca i rekao mi da je to dobro jer su mi bili osteceni i ispunjeni hidrosalpinxom.
> jesi li imala transver ,tantolina?


Imala sam transfer....i pozitivnu betu...ali nažalost je završilo sa spontanim u 7 tj...

----------


## seka35

zao mi je   ,ali treba ici dalje.
ako nisam dosadna da te pitam u koje si vrijeme davala inekcije.
nesto mi je dr. rekao kad je najbolje ali nije mi ostalo u glavi.

----------


## seka35

tantolina ,ako sam dobro skuzila  da si sad u novom postupku?

----------


## Snekica

_Coolerica, čestitam tebi i TM na maloj Coolerici!_  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## angel 1

Drage moje... 
nije me dugo bilo, ali imam najljepši mogući razlog.. Naime,iako nam je termin poroda trebao biti za 10 dana, naša princeza je odlučila roditi se u prošloj godini.. Pa je tako 28.12.2010., 3 i pol tjedna ranije uljepšala ovaj svijet, a posebno naše živote. Iako smo se na porodu strašno izmučile (31 sat) i mamu su rasturili ( i popucala i izrezali itd), a princezu na kraju izvlačili van kao repu ( na vacum) ipak je sve sretno završilo bez ikakvih posljedica za malenu ! I onda je još dobila i žuticu pa smo morale ostati u bolnici 9 dana...a i meni se dole stanje pogoršalo...no sve smo preživjele i sad smo već tjedan dana doma !  
Sreća koju osjećam pri samom pogledu na nju.. neopisiva je... I kada se sjetim svake one suze, svake mučne inekcije i prebolnih punkcija... vrijedilo je !! I sad iz ove perspektive išla bi i 20 puta da je trebalo ! Zato vam želim svima poručiti da ne odustajete i onda kad skroz potonete i kad je najteže... jer hrabrost i upornost se na kraju ipak nagradi !! Iako nisamo na forumu, u mislima smo s vama i vibramo za svaki uspjeh. Želim vam svima da što prije osjetite ovu neopisivu sreću i radost...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sela

*Angel 1* zasluzila si i sad uzivaj u svojoj najvecoj sreci!!! :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

*Coolerice* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Cestitke!!

----------


## tantolina

Angel1.......čestitam....prekrasna je bebolina.....ovakve priče nam daju snagu za dalje... :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tantolina

sad sam u novom postupku da......danas mi je 9dc...u subotu ponovno na folikulometriju.....meni je rekao doktor u 6 ujutro.....to je kao kad moramo bit kod njega na ultrazvuku pa neka si tako davam

----------


## tiki_a

angeeeeel1, zar je curica već s vama, tako je brzo prošlo! ČESTITAM na maloj angelčici  :Zaljubljen:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

*angel 1* čestitam na predivnoj princezi  :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## andream

angel, čestitam!
naravno da svi postupci i svaka injekcija nije ništa naspram sreće majčinstva, sve se to zaboravi i nadam se da će svatko s ovog foruma osjetiti tu radost.

----------


## dani82

*angel1* čestitke na prekrasnoj princezi!!!

----------


## dani39

Coolerice i Angel 1, ČESTITAM ! ! !
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Bebel

*angel1 * čestitam  :Very Happy: 
Preslatka je  :Zaljubljen: 
Žao mi što si prošla tako težak porod, ali predivno je čitati tvoje riječi: _Sreća koju osjećam pri samom pogledu na nju.. neopisiva je..._
 :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

čestitke angel1  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## šniki

*angel1* čestitam tebi i tm, a malenoj princezi želim veliku dobrodošlicu.....( točno 6mj je mlađa od Meli).....uživaj u svakoj sekundi!!!!!! :Klap:  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nina09

čestitke novopečene mamice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
svima :Kiss:  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

Angel1, čestitke od  :Heart: 

a malenoj - topla dobrodošlica na ovaj svijet :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

angel, čestitke!
nina i šniki-avatari :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivica_k

angel1, bebica je predivna, pravi angelić :Heart: 
čestitam!

----------


## zeljana

Angel čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## molu

Angel čestitke!!! Prekrasna je princeza  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rozalija

Angel draga moja od srca čestitam tebi i TM na rođenju male mrvice. Bebica je prekrasna i želimo joj ogromnu dobrodošlicu.

Coolerice i tebi draga i TM iskrene čestitke povodom rođenja male mrvice a maloj mrvici velika dobrodošlica.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Coolerice, čestitam od srca na maloj princezi!!!*


cestitke i od mene  !!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

_Angel_....preslatka ti je princeza   :Zaljubljen:  _Cestitam  od _ 
zao mi je sto si se toliko namucila na porodu i cudi me sto onda nisu isli na carski  ....

----------


## mare157

*Angel1* od srca čestitam na preslatkoj curki i tebi i tm! Strašno mi je žao da ste se tako napatile obje, ali sad je sve to iza vas tako da samo šibajte naprijed i biti će sve ok.  :Kiss: 
*coolerice* čestitam!!

----------


## sretna35

evo konačno da ja i skuham kavicu  :Coffee:  ovom dragom društvu i poželim svima ostavrenje snova ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

*coolerice, angel1* čestitam od  :Heart:  na dolasku vaših srećica!!!!!!

----------


## sali

> *coolerice, angel1* čestitam od  na dolasku vaših srećica!!!!!!


 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Angel1 čestitam na princezi :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lua

> *coolerice, angel1* čestitam od  na dolasku vaših srećica!!!!!!


X

I još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ANGEL i COOLERICA*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ČESTITAM OD SRCA i hvala vam na tako lijepim  vijestima!!!!!

----------


## agility

Cure, čestitam od srca.

----------


## ksena28

ja ću i ovdje *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za našu *Pinky* da njeni blizanci samo rastu u mamici da do kraja sve bude školski

----------


## visibaba

angel1  :Heart: , coolerica  :Heart:  - cestitam!!!

----------


## Aurora*

*angel 1* vasa malena je premedena!  :Zaljubljen: 

Cestitam vam na prinovi, a bebici zelim dug i sretan zivot. 


*visibaba* bas je lijepo vidjeti te na forumu.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> *visibaba* bas je lijepo vidjeti te na forumu.


 I tebe također :Smile:

----------


## visibaba

> I tebe također


x potpisujem :Grin:  - Aurora falila si nam, nadam se da ces se opet malo vise aktivirati :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

*angel1* čestitam!!!
princeza je  :Zaljubljen:  preeeeedivna
žao mi je što si imala tako težak porod, ni moj nije bio baš lak, al baš kao što kažeš - sami pogled na nju....

----------


## Kadauna

Slažem se s curama 

* AURORA** welcome back. Sljedeću srijedu je kavica u ZG, ako te put navede, rado bih te primile u svoje društvo kao i druge Riječanke, Puljanke, cure iz Splita, Osijeka, etc. 

Inače, želim vam svima DOBRO JUTRO i nudim kavicu u ovo maglovito jutro (bar je tako kod nas).

 :Coffee:   :Coffee:

----------


## Sela

I ovdje cestitke mojoj cimerici sa CEFa koja je carskim rezom rodila jucer slatkisa svojega maloga,štrucana od manje od 2 i pol kile ali štrucana i pol!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sara38

> *coolerice, angel1* čestitam od  na dolasku vaših srećica!!!!!!


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sretna35

hvala na kavici

išta novo??????????

----------


## Snekica

Cure, može malo vibri za moju frendicu koja je jučer krenula sa UZV u svom prvom postupku? Nakon niza godina, inseminacija i gubljenja dragocijenog vremena konačno je i ona došla u naš vlakić! Javila mi je danas da ima ukupno 7 folikula, nezna veličinu. Želim joj iz sveg srca da konačno dođu do bebice, pa makar iz prve  :Zaljubljen: !
Draga M. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bingo postupak!
 :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Milion vibrica za tvoju prijateljicu..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Yes:

----------


## marijakr

Gledala sam sad reprizu 8 kata. Kako je prošao 16 postupak gospode, neznam koji je njezin nadimak...Jel koja od vas zna?

----------


## ivanova

pa ja mislim da je ona tikica! nek me netko ispravi ako grijesim...
to je bas i mene zanimalo kako je proslo,ako saznas javi.

----------


## Lua

> Milion vibrica za tvoju prijateljicu..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Evo i od mene ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## andream

> Gledala sam sad reprizu 8 kata. Kako je prošao 16 postupak gospode, neznam koji je njezin nadimak...Jel koja od vas zna?


To je naša tikica. Postupak je u tijeku i za sada je vrlo dobro krenuo, evo još malo vibri za željenu curicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I za frendicu od Snekice, da joj postupak bude bingo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivanova

da evo nasla sam i ja! trenutno je pikalica!
zelim joj svuuuuuuuuuuu srecuuuuuuuuu!!!!

----------


## coolerica

pozdrav cure!
evo da vam se i mi malo javimo. hvala svima na čestitkama, malecka je super, lijepo papa, dobro nana. Iznenadila nas je u potpunosti 22 dana ranije, voda otišla navečer taman kad sam se vratila iz šetnje s psom a od trudova ni t (do poroda sam imala čak 2 slaba truda) a ni od otvaranja tako da smo odmah otišli na carski i u 23.29 stigla naša štrucica od 2780 g i 47 cm. I otela nam srca zauvijek.

angel1 čestitam ti od srca! 

mare i gizmos vama posebno :Heart:  jer ste potakle čestitavanje

----------


## Kadauna

> hvala na kavici
> 
> išta novo??????????


tad kad si Sretna pitala za novosti  nisam ih znala, ali evo sad znam pa obznanjujem na forumu: 
*
naša je Frka danas u 11:03 sati rodila curicu tešku 3630gr i dugačku 49 cm. 

Frka, ja od  čestitam a tebi bebolinka WELCOME!!!!!*

----------


## Kadauna

Coolerice, curka ti je prekrasna  :Zaljubljen:  još jednom čestitke mami Coolerici i tati Cooleru  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

frka, čestitke tebi i mužu na bebici :Zaljubljen: 
coolerica, otimačica srdaca je lipa na tebe :Heart:  (neke poznaju vašeg embriologa :Laughing: )

----------


## thaia28

još nam je jedna bebica uljepšala svijet.. *Vali je danas rodila prekrasnog zdravog dječačića, pravog manekena dugog i tankog*  :Zaljubljen:  
frka i Vali od srca čestitam na vašim bebicama i želim vam brzi oporavak  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Coolerice, avatar ti je breathtaking! Woooow!
Frka, zar već? Čestitam!!!
Vali, čestitam!!!
Ajme, koliko bebolinaca! Bravo!

----------


## sretna35

sve čestitke za frku i Vali  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

coolerica mala coolerica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ginger

*frka i Vali*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam cure!!!!
čudesne bebice, dobro nam došle!!!!

*coolerica* mala coolerica je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

bebice dobro nam dosle   :Zaljubljen: 
cestitke   novopecenim roditeljima   :Heart: 
svima puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## ana-

*coolerica čestitke na princezici 

angel 1 čestitke na ljepotici

frka čestitke na maloj frkici 

Vali čestitke na malom princu

andream* curka je pravi bonbonče  :Kiss: 
*šniki,nina09,ginger * avatari su  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
*dani 82 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tantolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za ljepe folikuliće i još ljepše j.s.
*Senkica za tvoju prijateljicu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*tikica* milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~ da ti se ostvari želja za malu anđelicu 

svima za sve što vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

tužnicama  :Love: 

Evo mi se pripremamo za skorašnji 1.rođendan,Bože kako je vrijeme proletjelo a dečki postali pravi fakini,nakon rođ.idemo u bolnicu na par dana radi teških napadaja kašlja i gušenja akutnog bronhitisa pa se sumnja na astmu.

svima šaljemo ogroman  :Kiss: 
dugo nismo pisali,ali vas vjerno čitamo i pratimo!

----------


## ksena28

*Vali* i *Frka*   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ksena28

*ana-* bome su i tvoji fakini pravi ljepotani!!!!!!!

----------


## innu

*ana-* potpis na tvoj post, sve je super napisano, i dodajem malo
~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~
za tvoje dečke da se čim prije oporave i da lijepo proslavite prvi rođendan!

----------


## Charlie

*Frka, Vali* čestitke obiteljima posebno novim mamicama a malim štrucama dobrodošlica!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

> *Frka, Vali* čestitke obiteljima posebno novim mamicama a malim štrucama dobrodošlica!


 X
Da ne prođe dan bez kave-evo :Coffee: 
ana-, baš su dečki pravi ljepotani, veseli i zaigrani.

----------


## rikikiki

*Coolerica, Angel1,Frka i Vali* ... čestitam vam od srca na malim štrucama, želim vam brz oporavak, a štrudama da dobro napreduju, fino papaju, budu zdrave, vesele, (da spavaju cijele noći) i uveseljavaju mame i tate  :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## Jelena

frka, vali  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
thaia28, tvoj avatar je  :Zaljubljen: , na toj slici sliči TM-u, valjda zbog frizure  :Wink:

----------


## rozalija

vali draga od moja srca čestitam tebi i TM, a malom princu ogromna dobrodošlica i svima puno pusica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
frka iskrene čestitke tebi i TM a maloj mrvici velika pusica., :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## molu

> *Coolerica, Angel1,Frka i Vali* ... čestitam vam od srca na malim štrucama, želim vam brz oporavak, a štrudama da dobro napreduju, fino papaju, budu zdrave, vesele, (da spavaju cijele noći) i uveseljavaju mame i tate



X

----------


## Marnie

coolerica avatar ti je upravo savršen  :Zaljubljen: 

Vali i frka čestitam od  :Heart:  na bebicama  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!

----------


## Tibi

ajme koliko bebica  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  predivno 
*coolerica, angel1, Frka i Vali* čestitke od srca vama i vašim muževima, a bebačima najljepšu dobrodošlicu želim  :Heart: 

svim našim trudilicama, trudnicama i tužnicama veliki zagrljaj šaljem

----------


## Bab

> ajme koliko bebica     predivno 
> *coolerica, angel1, Frka i Vali* čestitke od srca vama i vašim muževima, a bebačima najljepšu dobrodošlicu želim 
> 
> svim našim trudilicama, trudnicama i tužnicama veliki zagrljaj šaljem


ja mogu jedino potpisati moju dragu Tibi i poželiti i njoj puno, puno lijepih trudničkih dana i na kraju najljepši susret sa dječicom !!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

> *Coolerica, Angel1,Frka i Vali* ... čestitam vam od srca na malim štrucama, želim vam brz oporavak, a štrudama da dobro napreduju, fino papaju, budu zdrave, vesele, (da spavaju cijele noći) i uveseljavaju mame i tate


X velik ko kuća!

----------


## kiara79

> *Coolerica, Angel1,Frka i Vali* ... čestitam vam od srca na malim štrucama, želim vam brz oporavak, a štrudama da dobro napreduju, fino papaju, budu zdrave, vesele, (da spavaju cijele noći) i uveseljavaju mame i tate


X

----------


## cranky

> *coolerica čestitke na princezici* 
> 
> *angel 1 čestitke na ljepotici*
> 
> *frka čestitke na maloj frkici* 
> 
> *Vali čestitke na malom princu*
> 
> *andream* curka je pravi bonbonče 
> ...


POTPIS X

*ana-* sretan vam skorašnji rođendan i nadam se da neće bit astma.

----------


## aleksandraj

> bebice dobro nam dosle 
> cestitke novopecenim roditeljima 
> svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

*Sanja1* za tvoje 2 js da se krasno oplode!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

*Sanja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dupli tulum u labu!!!
*Sela* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za puno poljupćića od mene

----------


## Bebel

> ajme koliko bebica     Predivno 
> *coolerica, angel1, frka i vali* čestitke od srca vama i vašim muževima, a bebačima najljepšu dobrodošlicu želim 
> 
> svim našim trudilicama, trudnicama i tužnicama veliki zagrljaj šaljem


x :-d

----------


## Kadauna

*Vali* čestitke, baš sam razmišljala o tebi znajući da ti je termin blizu ili si čak već i preskočila predviđeni termin!?

Javi se svakako* a malenom sinu želimo od srca WILLKOMMEN!*

----------


## enya22

*angel1, coolerica, frka, Vali* i mi vam od srca cestitamo na bebicama!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Avatari su  :Zaljubljen: !
Bas je lijepo citati takve dobre vijesti! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima da u ovoj godini bude sto vise novih beba!  :Heart:  
Mi sad vec sitno brojimo, M. ce dobiti malog bracu, a mi drugog sincica za nesto vise od mjesec dana... jedva cekamo!

----------


## tikica_69

> još nam je jedna bebica uljepšala svijet.. *Vali je danas rodila prekrasnog zdravog dječačića, pravog manekena dugog i tankog* 
> frka i Vali od srca čestitam na vašim bebicama i želim vam brzi oporavak


Vali, ti si me posebno razveselila  :Zaljubljen: 
17. cure, 17.  :Grin: 
16. je prosao sa negativnim testom  :Wink: 
angel, coolerica, frka, moje najiskrenije cestitke  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

Počele su akcije, počelo je veselje  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da tako skačemo i veselimo se cijele godine

----------


## Sela

Kavica za sve vrijednice  :Coffee: 
.za nase zimske bebe.. :Zaljubljen: 
*Sanja* da poziv bude uspjesan i plodosaznavajuci!!! :Heart: 
~~~~~~da su one 2 js bile razularene tokom noci~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

:Coffee: 
Vali, frka, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen: 
Društvu  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Nije meni problem dvije popiti  :Smile: 
Sela ~~~~~~za dobre pripreme!

----------


## Sela

Bome i ja mogu dvije ako su ovako dobre!! :Smile: 
*Tiki*..prva m mi je jos nekako nejasno daleka perspektiva;samo da dodje uredno!Tebi 
 :Kiss:

----------


## korky

svim curama čestitam na bebicama a Vali pogotovo!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pato

Coolerica, Angel1, Vali, Frka, od srca čestitam na bebicama!  :Very Happy: 
Svima Vam šaljem veliki  :Kiss:  i želim puno srećice!

----------


## ivanova

*pato* kako si ti i tvoja upala jajovoda?

----------


## sanja1

Sela,Sneki :Heart:  :Heart: .

----------


## TwistedQ

Coolerica, Angel1, Vali, Frka, čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## zeljana

Coolerica, Angel1, Vali, Frka, od srca čestitam na bebicama! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Bas je plodan bio april!!!
Svima puno srece u iscekivanju :Heart:

----------


## Joss

*Coolerica, Angel1,Frka* čestitam!!!!
I ne zamjerite što izdvajam *Vali*, dugo smo to skupa čekale.....draga moja čestitam i veselim se neizmjerno tvom divnom dečkiću ! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

Stiže i nedjeljna  :Coffee: 
~~~~~~~za čekalice bete
~~~~~~~za čekalice transfera
~~~~~~~za čekalice punkcije
~~~~~~~za dobre pripreme
 :Heart:

----------


## mare41

tiki, sve si lijepo popisala da mogu samo zahvaliti na kavi. Dodajem :Heart:  za friške trudnice da bude sve dobro i  :Heart: za trudnice pred porod-za najljepši susret i još  :Zaljubljen: svim friškim mamicama.

----------


## Miki76

> tiki, sve si lijepo popisala da mogu samo zahvaliti na kavi. Dodajem za friške trudnice da bude sve dobro i za trudnice pred porod-za najljepši susret i još svim friškim mamicama.


X
Nemam druge nego potpisat mare kad je tako lijepo sintetizirala i sve moje misli.  :Wink:

----------


## sretna35

pridružujem se kavici  :Coffee:  i potpisujem našu dragu *tiki_a*

----------


## miba

Pozdrav svima! Vidim da je ovdje kod vas veselo pa bih se i ja malo ubacila - treba mi malo pozitive ovih dana :Embarassed:  Inače danas mi je peti dan pikanja i trema me već poprilično lovi :Shock:

----------


## milivoj73

bubi33 inbox ti je pun!

----------


## venddy

pozdrav, nije me bilo jedno vrijeme i evo se javljam sa tužnom vijesti. Prije tjedan dana imala sam mis.ab u 10 tt. Tako sam se nadala da je sa pozitivnom betom sve što smo željeli ostvareno ali izgleda da to nije baš tako jednostavno.

----------


## Kadauna

Venddy, žao mi je što si morala proći missed ab :Love: 

Glavu gore i hrabro naprijed. Nadam se da već planirate sljedeći postupak. 

Curama na forumu i odbrojavanju kuham mirišljavu kavicu, istu koju trenutno pijem  :Coffee: 

Želim Vam svima ugodan početak tjedna i nadam se skoroj objavi novih trudnoća ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jana12

cure molim vas da mi pomognete jer sam u velikoj panici!Naime,trudna sam 5 tjedana,vidi se gest.vrećića od 13 mm i ona žumanjčana cista na jajniku koja ide jedno s drugim,tako kaže doktor.Beta je 15865,ali plod se ne vidi.Jedan doktor kaže da je još rano a drugi kaže da bi se sa tako velikom betom već trebalo vidjeti srce kako kuca!Za tjedan dana idem opet na pregled pa ćemo vidjeti.Nakon brojnih IVF postupaka ovo je prirodna trudnoća,sreća je neopisiva ali i strah da nešto ne pođe po zlu.što vi mislite o svemu ovome?

----------


## pirica

> cure molim vas da mi pomognete jer sam u velikoj panici!Naime,trudna sam 5 tjedana,vidi se gest.vrećića od 13 mm i ona žumanjčana cista na jajniku koja ide jedno s drugim,tako kaže doktor.Beta je 15865,ali plod se ne vidi.Jedan doktor kaže da je još rano a drugi kaže da bi se sa tako velikom betom već trebalo vidjeti srce kako kuca!Za tjedan dana idem opet na pregled pa ćemo vidjeti.Nakon brojnih IVF postupaka ovo je prirodna trudnoća,sreća je neopisiva ali i strah da nešto ne pođe po zlu.što vi mislite o svemu ovome?


nemoj paničarit, 5tj je rano za srce pogotovo s obzirom da je prirodna trudnoća

----------


## Kadauna

Draga Jana12, pitaj i dr. R. na http://www.zdravljeizivot.com/hrv/in...=forum&s=forum

i meni se to čini prerano za otkucaje srce u 5.tj. trudnoće......

----------


## Marnie

venddy žao mi je  :Sad: . Drži se i kad skupiš snage i energije kreni u daljnje postupke  :Love: .

----------


## rozalija

> venddy žao mi je . Drži se i kad skupiš snage i energije kreni u daljnje postupke .


X


 :Love:  :Love: 

Jana kod mene su se otkucaji čuli sa 6+2

----------


## anaea40

Wenddy zao mi je  :Love: .
Jana mislim da je prerano za  :Heart: , ponovit ćeš UZV za tj.dana i sve nas obradovati.

----------


## mare41

> Wenddy zao mi je .
> Jana mislim da je prerano za , ponovit ćeš UZV za tj.dana i sve nas obradovati.


Slažem se.

----------


## jana12

hvala cure,malo me zabrinulo što se još ne vidi ni plod a beta je tako velika,ali sam si zamislila da doktor sigurno ima neki stari ultrazvuk pa se još ne vidi ništa;javim vam se

----------


## sretna35

> Wenddy zao mi je .
> Jana mislim da je prerano za , ponovit ćeš UZV za tj.dana i sve nas obradovati.


ovo samo mogu potpisati

----------


## Denny

Samo da kolektivno svima pošaljemo puno vibrica za sve što vam treba!  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A curicama i malom princu najljepša dobrodošlica na ovaj svijet!

PS. jeli coolerica konačno dočekala betu?  :Laughing: 

Puse svima od nas troje!  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

*Wenddy* zao mi je.. :Crying or Very sad: 
*Sanja*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer danas!!! :Klap:

----------


## šniki

A joooooooooj koliko toga.....nemrem sve popratiti....uf, uf....da vidim jesam li zapamtila kaj....

Dakle  *coolerica,angel1,frka i Vali* čestitam vam od srca na predivnim malim smotuljčićima :Zaljubljen:  mazite se, pazite se!!!!!
*korky* avatar je  :Zaljubljen: !!!!
*venddy* žao mi je :Love: 
*jana* i ja mislim da je rano......samo smireno!!

I na kraju evo kolektivnih~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i od mene jer umorih se dobrano.....ma veselo je nema šta.......

----------


## mare41

> PS. jeli coolerica konačno dočekala betu?


 :Laughing: Morala sam provjeriti, osim otimačice srdaca u avataru :Zaljubljen: -i dalje spominje da čeka betu :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

wendy, zao mije...

----------


## andream

venddy, žao mi je. znam da nije neka utjeha, ali eto bar je trudnoća prvotno ostvarena. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje.
čini mi se da opet duže vrijeme nije bila objava trudnoće, pa eto da zavibram da se siječanjska lista počinje puniti ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anabanana

Jana, budi bez brige..ni meni se sa 5 ipo tjedana nije culo srce,tek na sljedecoj kontroli, sa 8 i po tjedana. U prvoj trudnoci je prokucalo sa punih 7 i po tjedana, ja mislim da je to skroz normalno, i nemas razloga panicarit.

----------


## anabanana

Wendy, uzasno i grozno, i jako mi je zao. Taman kad se poveselis i pocnes mastariti i smisljati imena........ pregrozno..

----------


## miba

venddy  :Love:  :Love:  Ja sam prije par mjeseci imala missed ab. u 8. t.t. i nekako me to slomilo...Taman kad sam se počela nadati, a ono šok! :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Ali prošlo je ... Sad sam u novom postupku i borim se!

----------


## Sela

Nasa suborka *Sanja1* na transferu danas  dobila poklon- 1 krasnog hrabricu i zilavca.Vibrajte za nju,nasa *Sanja* je medju prvima cekalicama bete
ove godine!Pa neka i sijecanj donese srecu nekoj od nas!!!! :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

> Pozdrav svima! Vidim da je ovdje kod vas veselo pa bih se i ja malo ubacila - treba mi malo pozitive ovih dana Inače danas mi je peti dan pikanja i trema me već poprilično lovi


Puno vibrica za tebe, da spremno dočekaš punkciju, pa transfer, a bogami i trocifrenu betu!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Venddy, žao mi je šta si to morala proći! Drži se!

----------


## tiki_a

> Pozdrav svima! Vidim da je ovdje kod vas veselo pa bih se i ja malo ubacila - treba mi malo pozitive ovih dana Inače danas mi je peti dan pikanja i trema me već poprilično lovi


miba dobro nam došla i ~~~~~šaljem za lijepe folikuliće!

----------


## tiki_a

Venddy, pretužno  :Crying or Very sad:  ... i potpisujem andream.

----------


## ana-

šaljemo puno pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~ za sve kaj vem treba

tužnicama veliki  :Love: 

i svima drugima velika  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

*Sanja1* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~za tvog žilavca

*miba* dobrodošla i sretno u postupku

i za rekordnu godinu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~mislim što se trudnoća tiče

----------


## coolerica

pozdrav cure!
Denny i mare :Laughing: ma ja to već pripremam za sljedeći put..kad mi već s jednom bebicom ovako dobro ide..evo skuhala večeru, raširila 2 mašine (1 našu i 1 njenu) očistila kuhinju i sad napokon prestajem biti rob i postajem cica. Tako mi i treba kad sam ih naučila da mogu sama. Ali kad pogledam u moju štrucicu sve se isplati!

Čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tužnicama - da im je ovo zadnje tugovanje
Vali, frka i angel1  :Heart: 
Svima pusa!

----------


## Ginger

venddy  :Crying or Very sad:  jako mi je žao

coolerica, ajd lakše malo, nabijaš mi komplekse  :Grin: 
sanja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
korky i ana vaši duplići su totalno  :Zaljubljen: 
i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puno ovogodišnjih trudnica

----------


## venddy

hvala cure na rječima utjehe. Svim čekalicama bete puno puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~. Onima koje su je dočekale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da i dalje sve bude onako kako sve želimo, i naravno što više bebaća u ovoj godini.

Jana ne moj bit uplašena to što se još srce ne čuje nije zabrinjavajuće, oni ionako svi računaju u prosjeku oko 7 tt da bi se već trebalo čut.

----------


## Kadauna

Jutro cure i dečki, nudim toplu kavu u ovo hladno jutro  :Coffee: 

već dugo nemamo objavljenu trudnoću na forumu, nadam se da će ih biti uskoro ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Tikice za sutrašnju uspješnu punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## Sumskovoce

*coolerice* preslatka si!!!!

----------


## sretna35

*collerica* zaposlena majka  :Zaljubljen: , meni je prva kriza nastupila nakon 3 mjeseca cjelodnevno-cjelonoćnog nasisavanja, ali eto prošlo je...

*Kadauna* i ja s nestrpljenjem čekam prve objave, ali treba vremena da se sve zahukta nakon božićno-novogodišnjeg tulumarenja

----------


## Sela

*Sanja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da cekanje bete prodje kao :Preskace uze:  :Coffee:  :Preskace uze: 
*AuroraB* za uspjesan transfer!!!! :Klap: 
svima  :Heart:

----------


## mare157

Koliko novih prinčeva i princeza!!! Čestitam svim ponosnim roditeljima!!
*venddy* i sve tužnice, držite se, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da će slijedeći postupak biti uspješan

Ja danas krenula po prvi put sa Superfact sprejom, imam neku čudnu vibru i uopće nemam feeling da ulazimo u novi postupak. Baš sam neka  :Confused:  Možda je to ovaj put ključ uspijeha...
Evo ja se dobrovoljno javljam da krenem sa listom trudnica u ovoj 2011.g  :Laughing:

----------


## zlatica

Cure da vas pitam je li prerano vadit betu 10 dpt 5 d.?(primila brevacid 1500 6.dan)

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Cure da vas pitam je li prerano vadit betu 10 dpt 5 d.?(primila brevacid 1500 6.dan)


Nije, možeš je tada izvaditi.

----------


## mare41

> Cure da vas pitam je li prerano vadit betu 10 dpt 5 d.?(primila brevacid 1500 6.dan)


 Aj bar 11., da izađe brevactid kroz 5 dana(AB :Smile: ).

----------


## AuroraBlu

e da, previdjela sam brevactid  :Smile:  trebaš pričekat 5 dana da se izluči

----------


## Sumskovoce

*mare157* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od  :Heart:  da nam budeš siječanjsko-veljačanska trudnica!!!!!

----------


## dani82

*tikica* za punkciju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Aurorablu* za transfer~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*mare157* za dobar start i za trudničku listu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1
Ja sam danas odradila 1. folikulometriju, u četvrtak slijedeća  :Smile:

----------


## mare157

Hvala drage moje! E kad bi bar ovaj put bio zadnji...
*dani82* opet smo skupa u postupku  :Wink:  Šta uzimaš od lijekova? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za četvrtak i razvoj js! Neka nam ovo bude najsretniji postupak!
*sumskice* hvala ti draga! A sve znaš, želja je jaka kao i svima uostalom, a feeling mi je nikad gori. Ali mi smo jake žene i nećemo zazivati bad luck tako da samo pozitivu furam pa kud puklo.  :Kiss:  Naše istrijanke su dobro startale pa je ok da mi nastavimo na tom valu!

----------


## venddy

[QUOTE=dani82;1792748]*tikica* za punkciju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Aurorablu* za transfer~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*mare157* za dobar start i za trudničku listu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1
sve potpisujem i naravno
zlatice za trocifrenu betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tantolina

evo da se malo javim...mi polako napredujemo u ovom postupku...doslovno POLAKO....17dc  - jedan folikul 14mm i nekoliko manjih....izgleda da su tek sad odlučili počet reagirat na terapiju...endometrij dobar...danas me jajnici cijeli dan štrecaju - nadam se da se nešto događa...u četvrtak idemo ponovno na folikulometriju i ja se nadam punkciji  za vikend..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za svih :Kiss:

----------


## venddy

tantolina želim ti što više dobrih folikula i da se sve razviju u blastice~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

*Mare157*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ti se feeling popravi!!! I da ti suprefact donese bingo! I da budeš prva, ako ne bar druga (zbog Sanje) ovogodišnja trudnica! I da nas povučeš za nos kad one dvije (Loks i Bebach) nikako da iz kuće izađu, a ja čekam da me netko povuče i baci malo one čuvene prašine na mene! I... svašta nešto dobroga!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

*Tantolina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje folikuliće da odrastu na vrijeme!
*Dani82*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bingo postupak!
*Moja frendica* o kojoj sam vam pisala ima sutra punkciju pa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba i za puno dobrih js!

----------


## Snekica

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve nas!*

----------


## Jesen82

drage moje da pozdravim :Smile:  brojim još tjedan dana do kontrolnog pregleda prije IVF-a... još malo i krećemo u naš prvi i vjerujem dobitni postupak :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

*Mare157* ja sam ti u postupku s zambrznutim jajnim stanicama. Ne pololažem baš velike nade, ali da nade nema ne bi ni kretala u postupak. Ko zna možda nam ovo bude sretan baš zato što feeling i nije neki  :Wink: 
tantolina za folikuliće~~~~~~~~~~~
I malo za *frendicu od Snekice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

ja imam dvije zamrznute js, kako sam do sada imala jedan IVF ne znam da li uopće što mogu očekivati od zamrzlica. Ima li tko iskustva? Negdje sam čitala da je jako jako mali postotak trudnoća iz zamrlica. Ima li ko kakvu ohrabrujuću rečenicu o zamrznutim js?

----------


## Vali

Cure drage, hvala svima na cestitkama! Suza suzu stiže! Ni sama ne mogu vjerovati da smo ga napokon dočekali.  :Zaljubljen: 

Svima koji još čekaju, želim što prije ovakvu sreću! 

I vidim da smo *frka* i ja zajedno rađale i rodile, isti dan u istoj bolnici, ja koji sat poslije. Baš mi je žao što se nismo upoznale.

----------


## ina33

*Vali*, čestitam  :Smile: !!!

----------


## seka35

vali i ja ti cestitam i pratila sam te posebno jer cini mi se da je kod teeb fet uspio

----------


## sanja1

Vali čestitam tebi i tm :Klap: .

----------


## venddy

vali  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :-

----------


## dani82

*Venddy* nažalost nema baš puno utješnih rečenica... na forumu su samo 2 trudnoće iz zamrznutih js... ali nikad se ne zna, možda si ti četvrta  :Smile: 
*Vali* četitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Jutro, cure, uz toplu :Coffee: 
dani82~~~~~~~~da budeš treća :Smile: 
~~~~~~~za Mojcu i st UZV
~~~~~~~za tikičinu punkciju
~~~~~~~za AB i transfer
~~~~~~za dolazak na današnju kavu :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Čestitam _danas_ na T (na PZ)
~~~~~~ za riki

----------


## Kadauna

Mare ako ja kužim tvoje skraćenice :Confused:  PZ i T, no hvala na kavici i 

citiram samu sebe  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  s Vinogradske




> *Rikikiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ javi nam se s dobrim vijestima od Radončića
> 
> *AuroraBlu * i *Tikice* za uspješne postupke u tijeku, Tikici da današnja  punkcija urodi što većim plodom (4-5 j.s.), a *AuroriBlu* da se sve  lijepo dalje razvija
> 
> *Miki76*, super ti je novi avatar, baš mi se sviđa

----------


## mare41

Kadauna, pročitala sam na Prije začeća da forumašica *danas* nosi trojkice (naravno MPO-2 blastice, a 1 se podijelila), nije nam se javljala ovdje, al ja joj svejedno čestitam.

----------


## Vali

> vali i ja ti cestitam i pratila sam te posebno jer cini mi se da je kod teeb fet uspio


Je, je, FET je u pitanju!  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

super da je fet uspio 
ja sam imala 3 feta i nista
sad se spremam na stimulirani ponovo ,pa cemo vidjeti,a imam jpos dva smrzlica ui Mariboru

----------


## mare157

> *Mare157* ja sam ti u postupku s zambrznutim jajnim stanicama. Ne pololažem baš velike nade, ali da nade nema ne bi ni kretala u postupak. Ko zna možda nam ovo bude sretan baš zato što feeling i nije neki


Ma znaš i sama da faktor sreče isto igra svoju, nažalost veliku ulogu, ali nikad se nezna, možda budeš jedna od rijetkih koje su uspjele s odmrznutim, ja ti to od srca želim!
*snekice* stvarno ove dvije kao da su nestale, a ne uspjele! I nikako da doćekamo da nas zapraše koliko se skrivaju i odmaraju! Mogle bi neku kavu odraditi njima u susjedstvu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za frendicu!!

----------


## venddy

*dani82* hajde molim te budi treća trudnica iz smrzlica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Ja ću bit tada presretna i odmah rezervirat četvrtu negdje za travanj.

----------


## dani82

> *dani82* hajde molim te budi treća trudnica iz smrzlica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Ja ću bit tada presretna i odmah rezervirat četvrtu negdje za travanj.


draga *venddy* dat ću sve od sebe da ti ispunim molbu pa da ti pošaljem nešto trudničkih vibrica za travanj  :Kiss:

----------


## milivoj73

bili danas na uzv 8+3 i naše malo snažno  :Heart:  jako tuče  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima za što treba

----------


## seka35

cestitam milivoj73

----------


## sbonetic

Mi obavili jučer 3D ultrazvuk i imamo dva živahna dečkića!!

Cure vjerujte u sebe uspjet ćete kad tad....taj put je jako težak ali na kraju sve se to zaboravi!!!

----------


## andream

sbonetic, milivoj, prekrasne vijesti, za vašu dječicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

potpisujem andream i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dani82 :Very Happy: 
čestitke novim mamicama :Klap:

----------


## Kadauna

potpisujem i ja Andream, nudim toplu kavicu u ovo prohladno jutro :Coffee: 

a još 10000000000000000000000000000

vibrica za našu *AuroruBlu* da dobar daljnji razvoj embrija i *Tikici69* za uspješno ljubljenje njezinih j.s. s muškim subjektima nakon jučerašnje punkcije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ne želim izostaviti našu *Rikikiki*, nadam se da ćeš proći bez kiretaže ukoliko je to moguće. Glavu gore i javi se............... kad je već tako moralo biti

----------


## mare41

Kadauna, dobra ti kava....
riki, šaljem big hug :Love: 
Pridružujem se željama za Auroru i tikicu i dodajem ~~~~~~~~za Mojcu u ST postupku

----------


## sretna35

> potpisujem i ja Andream, nudim toplu kavicu u ovo prohladno jutro
> 
> a još 10000000000000000000000000000
> 
> vibrica za našu *AuroruBlu* da dobar daljnji razvoj embrija i *Tikici69* za uspješno ljubljenje njezinih j.s. s muškim subjektima nakon jučerašnje punkcije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Ne želim izostaviti našu *Rikikiki*, nadam se da ćeš proći bez kiretaže ukoliko je to moguće. Glavu gore i javi se............... kad je već tako moralo biti


i ja potpisujem i pijem finu kavicu i mislim na sve nas

*milivoji i sbonetic* baš ste me razveselili  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lua

Milivoji ...... :Heart: 
Dani82 ~~~~~~~~~~ za smrzlice 
Mare157~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar start

I svima,naravno puno,puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Milivoji i sbonetic super :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Žao mi je Rikikiki :Love:

----------


## šniki

Ajme rikikiki žao mi je baš..... :Love: 
milivoji i sbonetic  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Rikikiki*, užas, ali znam da si jaka ida ćeš ti to dobro odraditi i krenuti hrabro dalje  :Heart: 

*Sbonetic i Milivoj,* divne vijesti!!!  :Very Happy: 

*Tikica*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Moj svježi embrijić je danas 8-stanični 3.dan, a odmrznuti je 6-stanični.

----------


## ivanova

> Mi obavili jučer 3D ultrazvuk i imamo dva živahna dečkića!!
> 
> Cure vjerujte u sebe uspjet ćete kad tad....taj put je jako težak ali na kraju sve se to zaboravi!!!


koliko si ti sad tocno tjedana kad se vec vidi spol??

----------


## tikica_69

3 js su se oplodile i lijepe su....u subotu transfer...hvala svima na vibrama  :Heart:

----------


## tantolina

evo i nas iz ljubljane.....u subotu punkcija, imamo jedan vodeći folikul i dva,tri manja.....kaže doktor da će mi punktirat sve...malo me frka ali dobro proći će i to....valjda ćemo ovaj put imati više od jedne js......
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibrice za sve moje suborke

----------


## tantolina

> 3 js su se oplodile i lijepe su....u subotu transfer...hvala svima na vibrama


sretno......~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## coolerica

Milivoji čestitam na  :Heart:  
sbonetic dečkići  :Zaljubljen: 

svima u postupku puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a najviše curama iz Q10 kluba(tikica, AB, Mojca i ako sam nekog izostavila) da već ove godine klub preimenuju u trudničko /rodiljski

----------


## coolerica

eh, zaboravna ja..a baš sam htjela poslati veliki pozdrav Kadauni koja broji zadnja 4! (pripazi, ja uspjela odbrojati samo 6 dana )

----------


## laky

Rikikiki  :Love:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sretna35

> 3 js su se oplodile i lijepe su....u subotu transfer...hvala svima na vibrama


trojica veličanstvenih nastupaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## sretna35

Moj svježi embrijić je danas 8-stanični 3.dan, a odmrznuti je 6-stanični

*AuroraB* Meni su baš takva dva vratili 3. dan i jedan od njih je moj Vedran

----------


## enya22

*sbonetic*  :Zaljubljen:  cestitam na deckicima! ~~~~~~ da i dalje lijepo rastu u busi do najljepseg susreta
*milivoji* bravo za  :Heart: 
*tikica_69* ~~~~~~~ i ovdje za tvoje hrabre 3
*AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~ za 2 mrvice
*rikikiki* jako mi je zao...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## danas

Hvala vam svima od srca, uvijek vas redovno citam, ali nisam se do sada javljala, uglavnom sam bila na PZ, valjda iz navike.

Evo ukratko i nase price.

Nakon par godina prirodnog pokusavanja potrazili smo pomoc. Meni su otkrili policisticne jajnike, MM je ok. Nakon 6 neuspjesnih klomifenskih ciklusa odlazim na laparaskopiju i utvrdjuju neprohodnost oba jajovoda, ostalo sve ok.

Kako zivimo u inozemstvu morali smo zadovoljiti odredjene uvjete da bi nam odobrili IVF preko zdravstvenog, pa smo morali malo cekati.
U postupak krecem krajem desetog mjeseca, dugi protokol, stimulacija 12 dana gonal f 112.5 iu, punktirano je 14 js, 8 ih se oplodilo. Na dan transfera imali smo 4 blastice, vratili su mi dvije i jednu su zamrznuli, druga nije uspjela.

Test je bio pozitvan 7 dana nakon transfer, a u utorak smo imali prvi uvz, sad smo u 8 tjednu i sve je za sada ok, tri srca kucaju, duzine su po 1,4 cm,a ja i njihov tata smo presretni. Znam da trojke nose veliki rizik, ali samo pozitivnim mislima cemo uspjeti. To su nase tri srece najvece  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

danas, evo još jednom tri puta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

*milivoj i sbonetic* prekrasno  :Heart: 
*Rikikiki*, žao mi je  :Love: 
*AuroraBlu i tikice* za transfer~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*tantolina* za punkciju i što više js-a~~~~~~~~~~~~
*danas* wow čestitam  :Very Happy: 

moja folikulometrija prošla ok, sutra sam ponovno  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

rikikiki žao mi je draga moja :Love: 
danas bravo za tri  :Heart: 
tikice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za 3 oplođene stanice. Ljubim te puno i želim ti da uskoro budeš trbušasta.

----------


## Sela

> *sbonetic*  cestitam na deckicima! ~~~~~~ da i dalje lijepo rastu u busi do najljepseg susreta
> *milivoji* bravo za 
> *tikica_69* ~~~~~~~ i ovdje za tvoje hrabre 3
> *AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~ za 2 mrvice
> *rikikiki* jako mi je zao...


Samo veliki X
i dodajem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za *Sanju1* i njenu mrvu!

----------


## seka35

danas ,pa to je prekrasno i ujedno da nas malo probudis  sve smo se nekako uspavale

----------


## miba

milivoj, sbonetic i danas-zaista prekrasno-sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~
rikikiki :Love: 
tikica_69, auroraBlu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer
tantolina tebi posebno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što lakšu i uspješniju
punkciju- i ja sam u subotu na punkciji :Shock: 
svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tantolina

miba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno i tebi

----------


## dani39

> *sbonetic*  cestitam na deckicima! ~~~~~~ da i dalje lijepo rastu u busi do najljepseg susreta
> *milivoji* bravo za 
> *tikica_69* ~~~~~~~ i ovdje za tvoje hrabre 3
> *AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~ za 2 mrvice
> *rikikiki* jako mi je zao...


Potpisujem X

*danas*  :Klap: ~~~~~~ za tri mala a tako velika  :Heart:

----------


## klara

sbonetic, milivoj  :Very Happy: 

sbonetic htjela sam ti poslati poruku ali pun ti je inbox

----------


## tigrical

> *sbonetic*  cestitam na deckicima! ~~~~~~ da i dalje lijepo rastu u busi do najljepseg susreta
> *milivoji* bravo za 
> *tikica_69* ~~~~~~~ i ovdje za tvoje hrabre 3
> *AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~ za 2 mrvice
> *rikikiki* jako mi je zao...


I ja se švercam... X

----------


## seka35

marisela ,isprazni inbox ne mogu ti poslati poruku

----------


## seka35

tantolina ,pratim te i molim da ti uspije.
i ja samo cekam da dobijem vjesticu ,pa cu poceti sa bockanjem 
isto sam kod dr, resa

----------


## aleksandraj

> 3 js su se oplodile i lijepe su....u subotu transfer...hvala svima na vibrama


cestitam, bit ce , ma mora biti ovaj put..

rikikiki  :Love:

----------


## tantolina

> tantolina ,pratim te i molim da ti uspije.
> i ja samo cekam da dobijem vjesticu ,pa cu poceti sa bockanjem 
> isto sam kod dr, resa


 hvala što misliš na mene.......mi se nadamo najboljem.....i ja tebi želim svu sreću ovoga svijeta kao i ostalim suborkama da što prije postanemo trbušaste.........

----------


## ivanova

*sbonetic* inbox ti je pun

----------


## crvenkapica77

> 3 js su se oplodile i lijepe su....u subotu transfer...hvala svima na vibrama


zelim ti  svu srecu  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *sbonetic*  cestitam na deckicima! ~~~~~~ da i dalje lijepo rastu u busi do najljepseg susreta
> *milivoji* bravo za 
> *tikica_69* ~~~~~~~ i ovdje za tvoje hrabre 3
> *AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~ za 2 mrvice
> *rikikiki* jako mi je zao...


i ja potpisujem  na ovo.....
nisam znala za rikikiki   :Sad:

----------


## tiki_a

sbonetic, pa ti već znaš da su dva dečkića, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
milivoji, bravo za hrabro srčeko  :Klap: 

I ja nisam znala za riki  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivanova

pa ja trazim i nigdje ne vidim sta je bilo s rikikiki

----------


## pirica

> pa ja trazim i nigdje ne vidim sta je bilo s rikikiki


piše ti na temi o vinogradskoj

----------


## sretna35

*danas* prekrasne vijesti od tebe čestitam na tri srčeka  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bebel

> *sbonetic*  cestitam na deckicima! ~~~~~~ da i dalje lijepo rastu u busi do najljepseg susreta
> *milivoji* bravo za 
> *tikica_69* ~~~~~~~ i ovdje za tvoje hrabre 3
> *AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~ za 2 mrvice
> *rikikiki* jako mi je zao...


veliki *X* i 
draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i skori susret sa malim pojačanjem vaše obitelji  :Heart: 

*rikikiki*  :Sad:

----------


## enya22

*Bebel*  :Kiss:  tako mi je drago sto te vidim! Saljem trudnicke ~~~~~~ za tebe, da ti se ostvari ono sto dugo zelis! :Heart: 
*danas* cestitam i zelim ti bezbriznu trudnocu!  :Very Happy: 
*rikikiki*  :Love:  Kao sto sam ti vec napisala, drzim fige za skori novi uspjeh!

----------


## Ginger

riki  :Love:  drž se

milivoj bravo za srčeko!!!
sbonetic  :Very Happy: za dečkiće
tikica_69, AuroraB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

*Ginger* tvoj avatar je iz dana u dan sve ljepši  :Zaljubljen: 

*Bebel* uvijek mi je drago kad te vidim na ekranu i toplo se nadam da ćeš nas uskoro obradovati lijepim vijestima, a ponajljepšim za tebe

cure  :Heart:

----------


## mare157

> *sbonetic*  cestitam na deckicima! ~~~~~~ da i dalje lijepo rastu u busi do najljepseg susreta
> *milivoji* bravo za 
> *tikica_69* ~~~~~~~ i ovdje za tvoje hrabre 3
> *AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~ za 2 mrvice
> *rikikiki* jako mi je zao...


Ni ja nisam znala za rikikiki  :Crying or Very sad: 
*danas* super vijesti, svima nam takvi scenariji daju nadu da ćemo jednom uspjeti!
*dani82* sretno danas na folikulometriji!!
I svima od  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba!

Ja jučer krenula sa bockanjem, kaže dr.L 3gonala na dan, idemo punom parom. U ponedeljak 1.folikulometrija. Joj samo kad bi upalilo, samo kad bi uspjeli...

----------


## dani82

*mare157* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da upali!!
I malo kolektivnih~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Meni bi danas/sutra trebala biti O, pa krećemo u priču s odmrzavanjem. Imamo jedan lijepi folikul, šteta što i njega neće punktirat pa da imam neke realnije šanse.

----------


## andream

dani, a zašto ga dr ne želi punktirati? u kojoj si klinici?
meni se čini da su šanse poduplane upravo kod odmrzavanja stanica i punktiranja i eventualne oplodnje friške stanice.

----------


## Aurora*

> dani, a zašto ga dr ne želi punktirati? u kojoj si klinici?
> meni se čini da su šanse poduplane upravo kod odmrzavanja stanica i punktiranja i eventualne oplodnje friške stanice.


Je, samo kako onda znati da li je trudnoca ostvarena iz zamrznute ili svjeze jajne stanice? Nama koji zelimo trudnocu u slucaju trudnoce to naravno nije bitno, ali bitno je znati u kolikoj mjeri dolazi uopce do trudnoca iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica. Recimo vec samo obzirom na skupocu samog postupka.

----------


## dani82

Zato što to nije praksa na kbc-u Rijeka, moje je mišljenje da ih ne žele punktirati zato što je to skupo i zato što se onda ne mogu formirati jasne statistike o uspješnosti ovakvih postupaka.

----------


## mare157

> Zato što to nije praksa na kbc-u Rijeka, moje je mišljenje da ih ne žele punktirati zato što je to skupo i zato što se onda ne mogu formirati jasne statistike o uspješnosti ovakvih postupaka.


Ma ovo je katastrofa... Baš me komira kad ovako nešto pročitam. Toliko muke prolazimo, a tako olako nas se shvaća. Kužim ja sve to vezano za statistiku i postupak i svašta, ali na kraju svega ispada da su te brojke važnije od ljudi... Baš me to ražalosti. Ako sam šta pregruba unaprijed se izvinjavam, jednostavno sam tužna, a vjerovatno me peru i ta 3gonala/dan s kojima sam počela.
*Dani* ja ti želim sreču i da nije važno da li su zmrznute ili sviježe jer ćeš ionako ovaj put ostati trudna!!
*sumskice* vidim da si skovala plan za proljeće!! Bravo curo! :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*mare* draga moja planovi su skovani..čekamo proljeće i 4. mjesec...ovaj put ćemo u dugi protokol..baš se radujem  :Smile: 
A tebi od  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag!

----------


## andream

Pitala sam jer su npr Aurori punktirali svježu i vratit će joj sutra tu i još odmrznutu oplođenu. Znači rade kako tko...
A to da je punktiranje skupo... pa skupo je sve oko MPO-a po defaultu. Meni su čak i kod FETa punktirali postojeći folikul i bacili ga, pa mi bilo žao da i njega nisu oplodili.

----------


## AuroraBlu

i meni je zastrašujuće to da je statistika ispred ljudskog faktora. ne mislim da svi moramo lovit i oplođivat svježu stanicu kod odmrzavanja, ali legitimno je da doktor pita pacijenta želi li to ili ne! Meni je recimo bitnije ostati trudna, nego imati točnu statistiku (iako intimno uopće ne vjerujem u mogućnost zatrudnjivanja iz odmrznute stanice u mojoj dobi). trud i napor su veliki - bez obzira bila punkcija svježe ili ne, tu su folikulometrije, izostanci s posla - pa kad je već tako, zašto maksimalno ne iskoristiti taj trud i živce?!?! naravno, to je moj stav. htjela sam reći da bi pacijentica trebala biti ta na kojoj je odluka: ići samo u odmrzavnje ili odmrzavanje + punkcija i oplodnja svježe stanice.

----------


## Aurora*

Ja mislim da je osnovno pitanje zamrzavati "visak" jajnih stanica ili ne. A odgovor na to pitanje nije moguce dobiti ako se nema pouzdanih podataka o tome koliko je to isplativo. Sam postupak je skup, a ako su rezultati nikakvi onda se na temelju toga mozda moze odustati od takvog zamrzavanja. Po meni bi to mogao biti interes doktora koji kada rade sa zamrznutim jajnim stanicama onda rade iskljucivo s njima. 

S druge strane da sam ja u situaciji biti u postupku u Hrvatskoj i imati "visak" jajnih stanica, prema mojim dosadasnjim spoznajama, ne bih zeljela da mi taj visak zamrzavaju. Nadam se jedino da bi tu moju zelju i postivali.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aurora*, ne bi ti poštivali tvoju želju za ne-zamrzavanjem. Naime, ja sam bila izrazila tu želju, pa ništa. Zamrzlo mi 2 stanice (3 oplodili, 4 bile nezrele, a 2 zamrznuli). I naravno, ako želiš daljnji postupak, moraš prvo potrošiti zamrznute. Zato i ja ovo sad odrađujem, da se riješim...

----------


## Aurora*

> *Aurora*, ne bi ti poštivali tvoju želju za ne-zamrzavanjem. Naime, ja sam bila izrazila tu želju, pa ništa. Zamrzlo mi 2 stanice (3 oplodili, 4 bile nezrele, a 2 zamrznuli). I naravno, ako želiš daljnji postupak, moraš prvo potrošiti zamrznute. Zato i ja ovo sad odrađujem, da se riješim...


Molim  :Shock: ? E, ovo je tek katastrofa! Mislim, nije da nisam pomislila da bih se oko takvog necega morala natezati s doktorom, ali to samo zato sto znam da vecina doktora bas ne voli da im se "mijesas u posao". Ali da mi na moje vlastito insistiranje odredjuju postupak na kojeg ne zelim pristati, mislim da je ipak previse. I sigurna sam do to kod mene ne bi tek tako proslo.

----------


## dani82

*AuroraBlu* mislim da nisi sasvim u pravu, na mojoj klinici moraš potpisti pristanak za zamrzavanje js-a, ako ga ne potpišeš ne zamrzavaju ih. Iako, mislim da je to, kao i većina u našem predobrom zakonu o mpo, individualno od klinike do klinike i svako zakon interpretira kako njemu paše, samo nažalost nikad u konkretnu korist pacijenta.
I da naravno, želim ti svu sreću svijeta s tvojom zaleđenom i friškom jajnom stanicom, da njihova kombinacija bude dobitna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

Istina je, ja nisam digla nikakvu frku oko toga, kad su mi donijeli da potpišem pristanak za zamrzavanje. Iako sam rekla biologu da ne bi, da me to uopće ne zanima... rezignirano sam ipak otpisala.
*Aurora*, vjerujem da bi se ti izborila da ispoštuju tvoju želju.

----------


## sbonetic

Cure pozdravlja vas Sandric u bolnici je sve je super ušla je u 34 tjedan i još malo pa dečkići stižu!!!! Sretno Sandric!!!

----------


## sretna35

i ovdje vibram za današnje transferuše iz kluba 39+ AuroraBlue tikica_69~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

za Mojcine 3 stanice da se sve oplode i super dijele ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i nudim kavicu  :Coffee:  i ostale tople napitke za ranojutarnji užitak :Mljac:

----------


## Sela

Sretno svima transferusama! :Very Happy: 
*ValaMala* sretno na punkciji u ponedjeljak! :Very Happy:

----------


## tantolina

Mi obavili punkciju.....imamo 2js....nije bilo tako strašno ali na putu za nazad mrvicu bolno.....sve u svemu zadovoljna....uspješno došla do kauča i sad odmaram....transfer planiran u pon......
nadam se da će biti dobar tulum u labu......
pozdrav svim suborkama evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

> i ovdje vibram za današnje transferuše iz kluba 39+ AuroraBlue tikica_69~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~
> 
> za Mojcine 3 stanice da se sve oplode i super dijele ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> i nudim kavicu  i ostale tople napitke za ranojutarnji užitak


X
Bebel ogromna cmokica ta tebe od moje Jelene i mene.

----------


## miba

Bravo tantolina! I ja sam preživjela današnju punkciju :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i nije bilo tako strašno! Imamo 7js. Baš kao i tebi put kući bio gori od same punkcije - možda smo trebale unajmiti avion -ha,ha!  Sad još da tulum u labu uspije.. :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  Tebi i svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ prema potrebi!

----------


## seka35

tantolina ,miba, sretno i  pratim vas ,jer i mene ocekuje ubrzo jlubljana
evo i ja samo sto nisam dobila ,pa pocinjem sa stimulacijom

----------


## tantolina

miba ti si isto u Postojni bila?

----------


## tiki_a

> Cure pozdravlja vas Sandric u bolnici je sve je super ušla je u 34 tjedan i još malo pa dečkići stižu!!!! Sretno Sandric!!!


I ja ću reči SRETNO sandric!~~~~~~

tantolina, miba ~~~~~~~

----------


## dani82

Sretno svim curama koje su danas imale transfer i punkciju, svima šaljem hrpu vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## miba

ma. nisam ja u Sloveniji-još uvijek vjerujem u naše MPO snage, točnije u našeg dr. L. -tako da sam punkciju odradila u Zg

----------


## sretna35

*miba i tantolina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~sretno

----------

